# Saudi Arabia in Pictures



## Arabian Legend

In this thread Im going to post from here and there pictures of Saudi Arabia. Let us try to avoid off topic posts and keep this thread as constructive as possible. 


*Riyadh the Capital City Of Saudi Arabia.* 

Population around 6 million.

For more info about Riyadh or any other city please see Mr. Google

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## national_crisis

Very nice thread post some more pictures of development in Eastern Region also!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JUBA

...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

King Abdualaziz museum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

*Tabuk*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

Tabuk

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## W.11




----------



## A.Rafay

*Tabuk*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay

*tabuk*










*This pic is old there is a flyover Now*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Tabuk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*KHOBAR*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khobar City*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*khobar City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khobar City*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*khobar City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Nice photos, very developed and planned cities..


----------



## A.Rafay

Khobar City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khobar City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khobar City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khobar City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## A.Rafay

*khobar City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khobar City
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*khobar City*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khobar City*


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## A.Rafay

*khobar City*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khobar City*


----------



## Erhabi

Anyone of you in Riyadh went to Egde of the world? I went there 2 months ago n damn it was an awesome place...will post pictures of it


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khobar City*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khobar City*


----------



## A.Rafay

*khobar city*


----------



## Cherokee

Post More Pictures of Rural Hinterlands .. Deserts , Beduins , Camels , Oasis , Date Trees and Their Culture . That is My fascination with SA ....


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## clmeta

Very beautiful pictures.


----------



## Arabian Legend

​


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend

Imam Mohammed Ibn Saud University


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend

​


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend

​


----------



## Arabian Legend

​


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Sinnerman108

@The Legend dude the first two pics you posted, Centria and KAFD, are both related to me. && About Ritz Carlton, there are some interesting facts about that hotel I noticed. Some one has been very naughty there. I will tell u some time.

 @A.Rafay You are in Khobar ? I lived there for 1 year, and I love it at least as much as I love Pakistan !


----------



## A.Rafay

salman108 said:


> @The Legend dude the first two pics you posted, Centria and KAFD, are both related to me. && About Ritz Carlton, there are some interesting facts about that hotel I noticed. Some one has been very naughty there. I will tell u some time.
> 
> 
> @A.Rafay You are in Khobar ? I lived there for 1 year, and I love it at least as much as I love Pakistan !



In im tabuk currently but Khobar is beautiful city, My relatives live there and my other relatives live in Riyadh too.


----------



## Arabian Legend

salman108 said:


> @The Legend dude the first two pics you posted, Centria and KAFD, are both related to me. && About Ritz Carlton, there are some interesting facts about that hotel I noticed. Some one has been very naughty there. I will tell u some time.




They are nice shots ma man I salute you. 

@ Ritz Carlton


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend

........................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TexasJohn

OK - I have to ask, and please don't take offense.

I see some really wonderful pictures and some are truly impressive.

But why are there no people to speak of at all in most of the pictures?

Even in the mall pictures just shows a few people way at a distance.

Just thought it odd..


----------



## Don Jaguar

TexasJohn said:


> OK - I have to ask, and please don't take offense.
> 
> I see some really wonderful pictures and some are truly impressive.
> 
> *But why are there no people to speak of at all in most of the pictures*?
> 
> Even in the mall pictures just shows a few people way at a distance.
> 
> Just thought it odd..



22,50,000 square kilometer area and 28 million population.

That's why.


----------



## Zarvan

Nice post some pictures more of shopping malls from inside and also parks and mosques and Universities and people and markets


----------



## Sinnerman108

TexasJohn said:


> OK - I have to ask, and please don't take offense.
> 
> I see some really wonderful pictures and some are truly impressive.
> 
> But why are there no people to speak of at all in most of the pictures?
> 
> Even in the mall pictures just shows a few people way at a distance.
> 
> Just thought it odd..



Population density is one thing.
Saudi is a HOT place, we have developed some unique habbits.
From the airconditioned home -> via air conditioned car -> to an airconditioned mall / office -> Through an air conditioned basement.


----------



## Sinnerman108

The Legend said:


> They are nice shots ma man I salute you.
> 
> @ Ritz Carlton



Dude ... none of the shots were taken by me.


----------



## JonAsad

hala ya habibi al corniche al jadid- hilwa hilwa-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Saud Arabia Universities:*

1-Princess Nora University.


----------



## Arabian Legend

​


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## kollang

the university looks wonderful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend

Campus Library.


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend

*2- Al Faisal University.
*


----------



## Arabian Legend

​


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## humanfirst

Amazing pics...


----------



## Arabian Legend

*3- King Abduallah University of science and Technology KAUST. *


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Naifov

all in KAUST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## American Pakistani

Mashallah beautiful country. May Allah bless this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*KAUST-1*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*KAUST-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

*4- King Fahd University of Petroleum and Minerals *


----------



## Arabian Legend

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> .........



there are a few duplicated Photos. if you could fix them pls.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*KAUST- 3*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

The Legend said:


> there are a few duplicated Photos. if you could fix them pls.



Ok... I'll be careful. ^^


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Jeddah City

Population: around 4 million.*


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Jeddah City*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

...........................................


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

The Legend said:


> Still working on some pictures for malls in Jeddah city will post them in a while. please dont post unrelated pictures beyond this post.
> 
> Thank you...


Brother please also post pictures of children in schools and also of Universities and parks


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very beautiful pictures , the palm trees in Jeddah have grown quite a bit since last time i saw these these used to be barey knee high 

I can barely recognize the images anymore , so much change 

But certainly very nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Brother please also post pictures of children in schools and also of Universities and parks



I already did post on page 9 from post 109 here is the link. but yeah definitely, I will add some more. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-8.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Khobar:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

cb4 said:


> Khobar:



brother you may check A.rafay's posts page 2 from post 42. there are a few duplicated photos if you could edit them. thanx again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Jeddah Durat- Alarus.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farooq

All these pictures of exemplifying and glorifying wealth , but no pictures of The Beloved Prophet's &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605; city?

You live in the epicenter from where Islam spread throughout the world and yet your heart is only filled with love for worldly desires and empty with the love of The Beloved &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;

How typical of a Wahabi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Farooq said:


> All these pictures of exemplifying and glorifying wealth , but no pictures of The Beloved Prophet's &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605; city?
> 
> You live in the epicenter from where Islam throughout the world and yet your heart is only filled with love for worldly desires and empty with the love of The Beloved &#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605;
> 
> How typical of a Wahabi!



Easy on me Im doing it city by city. P.S Islam has forbidden name calling. Wahhab is a name of GOD. It would be an honor for me to hold of that title but the meaning of Wahhab doesn't apply on me nor I could claim it. but again typical either Shia or sufi mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Cool pics, keep em coming


----------



## Farooq

The Legend said:


> Easy on me Im doing it city by city. P.S Islam has forbidden name calling. Wahhab is a name of GOD. It would be an honor for me to hold of that title but the meaning of Wahhab doesn't apply on me nor I could claim it. but again typical either Shia or sufi mentality.



The point is you people destroyed all virtually all Islamic heritage sites in KSA and yet you impress us with buildings. Again typical Wahabi ! 

Medina: Saudis take a bulldozer to Islam's history - Middle East - World - The Independent


----------



## Arabian Legend

Farooq said:


> The point is you people destroyed all virtually all Islamic heritage sites in KSA and yet you impress us with buildings. Again typical Wahabi !
> 
> Medina: Saudis take a bulldozer to Islam's history - Middle East - World - The Independent



1-Doesn't concern you > non of your business
2-Don't derail the thread.
3-Go take a hike.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Awesome pics. These luxurious hotels have become tourist attraction themselves. Kindly post more hotels' pics. Especially those who are not generally covered often.


----------



## TexasJohn

Legend,

I am looking at the pics from post #129. The women appear to be dressed western style ( no burqa ). Is this then private property?

My cousin Timothy who worked in Saudi Arabia, mentioned "enclaves" where most foreigners lived, which was off limits for the "religious police". He said often these enclaves were complete with grocery stores, clinics - like a little western city.

However, once in a public area past the gates, women had to observe strict rules, etc. He did say none of this affected him as he was a male.

How accurate is he?


----------



## Arabian Legend

TexasJohn said:


> Legend,
> 
> I am looking at the pics from post #129. The women appear to be dressed western style ( no burqa ). Is this then private property?



those pics were taken from KAUST campus where rules don't apply there e.g dress code.



> My cousin Timothy who worked in Saudi Arabia, mentioned "enclaves" where most foreigners lived, which was off limits for the "religious police". He said often these enclaves were complete with grocery stores, clinics - like a little western city.
> 
> However, once in a public area past the gates, women had to observe strict rules, etc. He did say none of this affected him as he was a male.
> 
> How accurate is he?



true.


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## sehr

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3664426 said:


> very beautiful..........


----------



## sehr

saudi arabia is beautiful country ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Eastern Province.* 

Population: around 4.5 million. 

City of Dammam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Most of pics related Saui arabia about cities landscape...if some of them were about natural landscapes, rural area and desert that would be more pretty...

in next semester holdiay 0f faebary 2013. i plan to go mecca and madina for umrah visiting with my famly..Enshallah..


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Most of pics related Saui arabia about cities landscape...if some of them were about natural landscapes, rural area and desert that would be more pretty...



this thread will cover everything related to Saudi arabia from desert to skyscrapers.



> in next semester holdiay 0f faebary 2013. i plan to go mecca and madina for umrah visiting with my famly..Enshallah..



you are welcome please feel home.


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## DarkPrince

nice pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Beautiful country and Great pics,keep'em coming

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

I use to live in Riyadh and Jubail so thanks for sharing pics of that. Kindly post pics of Yanbu as well. I use to visit there quite often...


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

2BC................


----------



## Sinnerman108

Jubail today, looks like the Islamabad of 1980s .. very peaceful very clean and very well planned.


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Abha City.

Southern of Saudi Arabia.

Population: about 2 million.* 













































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Abha King Khalid University
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

historical building In Abha City 








One of many historical sites In Abha City 







One of many historical sites In Abha City 








One of many historical sites In Abha City 






One of many historical sites In Abha City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

*City Of Makkah 

Population: 2 million*













​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

Where are the pic's of my city jeddah :'( ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Rocky rock said:


> Where are the pic's of my city jeddah :'( ???



there you go 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-10.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Excellent thread.Didn't know urban saudi arabia would look so good from the sky.


----------



## KingMamba

The Legend said:


> Please avoid posting PICS beyond this post



Why????


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Gate Of Makkah. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Can you upload some pictures from the qatif city?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## A.Rafay

@thelegend also post pics of duba and haqal, I visited those and they were beautiful too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

So i should consider a *NO* to post # 245?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Don Jaguar said:


> Can you upload some pictures from the qatif city?





Don Jaguar said:


> So i should consider a *NO* to post # 245?




Qatif is a town not a city...will get to that once done with major cities...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

The Legend said:


> Qatif is a town not a city...will get to that once done with major cities...



BTW nice pictures. 

Being a shia doesn't mean i will not accept the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Light !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ looks amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Light !!!




I think, Huge modern buildings which made off iron and concrete arround Ka'aba ruin spiritual athmospther of Ka'aba, and also of people as well.
it is a very upsetting sight...I wish these concrete buldings were more far away from Ka'aba....

According to me this is a big bug in the plan....I wish these buildings had not been...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jayhawk

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> I think, Huge modern buildings which made off iron and concrete arround Ka'aba ruin spiritual athmospther of Ka'aba, and also of people as well.
> it is a very upsetting sight...I wish these concrete buldings were more far away from Ka'aba....
> 
> According to me this is a big bug in the plan....I wish these buildings had not been...



Totally agree, now it kinda have the Disney world look


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> I think, Huge modern buildings which made off iron and concrete arround Ka'aba ruin spiritual athmospther of Ka'aba, and also of people as well.
> 
> it is a very upsetting sight...I wish these concrete buldings were more far away from Ka'aba....
> 
> According to me this is a big bug in the plan....I wish these buildings had not been...



 







*See all old links :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...-clock-establish-makkah-time.html#post3131227

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...-clock-establish-makkah-time.html#post3131251

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...-clock-establish-makkah-time.html#post3131265

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...-clock-establish-makkah-time.html#post3131279

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...-clock-establish-makkah-time.html#post3131285

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...-clock-establish-makkah-time.html#post3131310

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...-clock-establish-makkah-time.html#post3131317

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...expansion-prophet-s-mosque-5.html#post3560603

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...expansion-prophet-s-mosque-5.html#post3560618

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Al-Madinah City of Prophet Mohammed PBUH.

Population: 1.9 million 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

I am glad the Saud royalty are at least spending large sums on infrastructure. Truly beautiful.


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DarkPrince

The Legend said:


>



very beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

*King Fahd complex Quran printing*




































*Final approval.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Very beautiful country...Mashallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opz

*my sweet city jeddah 









*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

The Legend said:


> *King Fahd complex Quran printing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final approval.
> *


Hope to see more printing of Quran and its Translation and Hadees and other Islamic books by Saudi Arabia and their distribution in the whole world great job keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


>


Post more pictures of Saudi Arabia my mother always offer Dua for me that I die protecting Makkah and Madinah MAY ALLAH accept her prayer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

A thread this good deserves to be made a sticky. 

Also I am disappointed, no pictures of Taif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> A thread this good deserves to be made a sticky.
> 
> Also I am disappointed, no pictures of Taif



You belong to Taif you should not be asking you should be posting themelves Man even I get the job of sweeper in Masjid Nabi near Roza of HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW I am ready to accept it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Huh, what an ugly country...


----------



## sqn 17




----------



## Zarvan

@Mosamania post pictures of Taif


----------



## al-Hasani

Beautiful thread.

Let me post some more pictures.










Al Ula view from the mountains - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr















saudi arabia najran fortress by 

Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr









Najran oasis - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Why can I not make more posts? When I try to make separate posts which 3 pictures in each one of them they "absorb each other" and turn into one post? Then the "system" is saying that you can only post 8 pictures at once? My aim is to post 3 pictures in each posts but I am not able to do so?

What can I do about this?





saudi arabia najran al-aan palace by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Garden in Najran area - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




saudi arabia wadi najran dam by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Obstacle Jizan by Abdullah AlSaeed (Saudi Arabia), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Why can I not make more posts? When I try to make separate posts which 3 pictures in each one of them they "absorb each other" and turn into one post? Then the "system" is saying that you can only post 8 pictures at once? My aim is to post 3 pictures in each posts but I am not able to do so?

What can I do about this?




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 3 by zak.abb, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 5 by zak.abb, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 13 by zak.abb, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Abha by sharafud, on Flickr




Abha - Mountains by sharafud, on Flickr




Abha Valley1 by sharafud, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 1 by zak.abb, on Flickr




30056141 by wolfgangkaehler, on Flickr




Abha - Wall by sharafud, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

I am afraid Hasani nothing can be done about the post problem as of yet.


----------



## al-Hasani

That is very unfortunate. 




saudi arabia al soodah park by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr





saudi arabia rijal al maa by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr





Farasan island - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Old house in Jeddah - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Old Jeddah - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Madain saleh tombs - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Madain Saleh - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Al Ula mountains &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Al-Ahsa'a biggest oasis/palm tree forest in the world:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Riyadh City - Saudi KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr




Madain Saleh - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Riyadh City - Saudi KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr

The beautiful Red Sea coastline in the beautiful Hejaz.





shelly2 by getzy777, on Flickr












Rijal Alma village - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-Baha3 by haidarism, on Flickr




Al_Baha5 by haidarism, on Flickr




shada top view by ramnathkoti, on Flickr




BG2C0226 by Abo Gala, on Flickr




Al-Baha4 by haidarism, on Flickr




Madain Saleh, Saudi Arabia by jefindle, on Flickr




Al Ula, Saudi Arabia by jefindle, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani




----------



## al-Hasani

Reflection of the dunes by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Desert Dunes by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Tuwaiq Mountains HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Green Desert &#1585;&#1608;&#1590;&#1577; &#1582;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; 1432&#1607;&#1600; by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Architecture- Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Palace of Shubra in Taif - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Jeddah old town - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Omar Ibn al-Khattab mosque - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Najran old mud house - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia fort by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Old ottoman Moucharabiah houses in Jeddah - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Old Jeddah houses - Saudi arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Najran fort - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Najran house - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr
















tabuk 2  by Rami alomrani, on Flickr

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Mosamania. Taif your town boy


































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hail region in meddle Saudi Arabia - KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr


















Jeddah Old Houses by Ahmed AB, on Flickr




2_Ha'il Saudi Arabia (26).JPG by wjs9999, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Arabia-Tanomah (HDR) by ALi AL-Qudsi, on Flickr








Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk ØªØ¨Ù&#710;Ù&#402;, on Flickr









Bar in the old Jeddah quarter - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Darat 091210 03  by dphender, on Flickr




AlAdereya 20091015 183 by dphender, on Flickr




Al-`Ula - north side by Amru_essam, on Flickr















Al Ula 2011 by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

We really have a amazingly beautiful country when we think about it for a second. The pictures prove it again and again.




saudi arabia riyadh national museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




saudi arabia riyadh masmak fortress by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




saudi arabia riyadh al-faisaliah tower by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




saudi arabia sakaka qasr zabal by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




ABHA by abdz86, on Flickr





saudi arabia fifa mountains by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr





My City by alsltanm, on Flickr





&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610; by alsltanm, on Flickr





Désert by alsltanm, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Georgious G (Haql) K.S.A. by Donald Curtis, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia, Haqil Beach - &#1588;&#1575;&#1591;&#1574; &#1581;&#1602;&#1604; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Rabigh beach by sree_82, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Rabigh Beach by â&#8240;&#710;ã&#8364; Ï&#8218;Ã¹Ï cÎ¬ÐºÎ* â&#8364;, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

taif rocky mountain by jomstaer, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

We are a Sub-Continent ourselves in terms of size, expect everything from snowy mountains to desert plains to equated beaches and forests. People just need to learn how to look.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> We are a Sub-Continent ourselves in terms of size, expect everything from snowy mountains to desert plains to equated beaches and forests. People just need to learn how to look.



Exactly. But don't expect people to realize that. Not even after looking at this thread. Really bizarre. Never mind their problem and ignorance not ours.


----------



## BATMAN

al-Hasani said:


> Exactly. But don't expect people to realize that. Not even after looking at this thread. Really bizarre. Never mind their problem and ignorance not ours.



I'm not one of those 'bakhil' people.

I have seen much of Saudi Arabia my self. I can never forget about those 3 memorable years of my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

BATMAN said:


> I'm not one of those 'bakhil' people.
> 
> I have seen much of Saudi Arabia my self. I can never forget about those 3 memorable years of my life.



&#1588;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1603; 

&#1571;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575;

&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1615;&#1602;&#1583;&#1614;&#1617;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1611; &#1581;&#1602;&#1617; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;

&#1573;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575;&#1583; &#1588;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1586;&#1582;&#1585; &#1576;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1592;&#1585; &#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1593;&#1577; &#1608;&#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1582; &#1576;&#1575;&#1607;&#1585;


----------



## al-Hasani

Hail region in meddle Saudi Arabia - KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr




&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1600;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1610;&#1600;&#1604; &#1605;&#1600;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1600;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607;&#1600;&#1575; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1600;&#1609; &#1603;&#1600;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1589;&#1600;&#1575;&#1601; &#1571;&#1601;&#1600;&#1585;&#1588; &#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1607;&#1600;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1600;&#1583; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604;&#1600;&#1607;&#1600;&#1575; by Yazeed Al-3amer's photostream, on Flickr




First results for D300S by Yazeed Al-3amer's photostream, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr




30056792 by wolfgangkaehler, on Flickr




Two Mountains by Yousef Raffah, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Makkah City Saudi KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr



Makkah City Saudi KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr



Madinah by Makkah and Madinah, on Flickr



Madinah al-Munawwarah by menj, on Flickr














Quba Mosque by umar.s, on Flickr



The Quba Mosque (&#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569 by M. Imran Saeed, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Could we move this thread to the general photography section as well so it's not only located in the Middle East section? I know this is a huge thread but I just saw that most countries have their photography threads there.


----------



## Mosamania

al-Hasani said:


> Could we move this thread to the general photography section as well so it's not only located in the Middle East section? I know this is a huge thread but I just saw that most countries have their photography threads there.



Well, a thread can only exist in one location at any given time. I do not have administrative jurisdiction beyond this part, however I will see from Senior MODs if it can be done for you. And of course ask the Thread starter's permission @Arabian Legend to do so.


----------



## al-Hasani

Thank you for the answer Mesomania. I will just sit back and let you guys deal with it. It was merely a proposition so that we could get a bigger audience if you like. But I just noticed that most countries have their threads in the general photography section and not here. But I am absolutely fine with it if it stays here. It's up for you guys to decide that.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mosamania said:


> Well, a thread can only exist in one location at any given time. I do not have administrative jurisdiction beyond this part, however I will see from Senior MODs if it can be done for you. And of course ask the Thread starter's permission @Arabian Legend to do so.





al-Hasani said:


> Thank you for the answer Mesomania. I will just sit back and let you guys deal with it. It was merely a proposition so that we could get a bigger audience if you like. But I just noticed that most countries have their threads in the general photography section and not here. But I am absolutely fine with it if it stays here. It's up for you guys to decide that.



It is up 2 you guys but I prefer to just leave it as it in this section! what do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Arabian Legend said:


> It is up 2 you guys but I prefer to just leave it as it in this section! what do you think?



If you wish to leave it then so be it.



Arabian Legend said:


> It is up 2 you guys but I prefer to just leave it as it in this section! what do you think?



If you wish to leave it then so be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Very nice avatar Arabian Legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

According to latest survey conducted by some British think tank Saudi Arabians are most happy and satisfied about their future among all Arab states and 12th in the world @Mosamania @Arabian Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Very nice pictures Arabian Legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Arabia-Tanomah (HDR) by ALi AL-Qudsi, on Flickr








Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk ØªØ¨Ù&#710;Ù&#402;, on Flickr









Hail region in meddle Saudi Arabia - KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr


















Jeddah Old Houses by Ahmed AB, on Flickr




2_Ha'il Saudi Arabia (26).JPG by wjs9999, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr




Bar in the old Jeddah quarter - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Darat 091210 03  by dphender, on Flickr




AlAdereya 20091015 183 by dphender, on Flickr




Al-`Ula - north side by Amru_essam, on Flickr















Al Ula 2011 by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr




saudi arabia riyadh national museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




saudi arabia riyadh masmak fortress by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




saudi arabia riyadh al-faisaliah tower by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




saudi arabia sakaka qasr zabal by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr









saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




ABHA by abdz86, on Flickr





saudi arabia fifa mountains by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr





My City by alsltanm, on Flickr





&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610; by alsltanm, on Flickr





Désert by alsltanm, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Rabigh beach by sree_82, on Flickr




































Georgious G (Haql) K.S.A. by Donald Curtis, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia, Haqil Beach - &#1588;&#1575;&#1591;&#1574; &#1581;&#1602;&#1604; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr














taif rocky mountain by jomstaer, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Rabigh Beach by â&#8240;&#710;ã&#8364; Ï&#8218;Ã¹Ï cÎ¬ÐºÎ* â&#8364;, on Flickr














































Al Ula view from the mountains - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr















saudi arabia najran fortress by 

Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr









Najran oasis - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




saudi arabia najran al-aan palace by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Garden in Najran area - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




saudi arabia wadi najran dam by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Obstacle Jizan by Abdullah AlSaeed (Saudi Arabia), on Flickr














Najran house - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr
















tabuk 2  by Rami alomrani, on Flickr

Uploaded with ImageShack.us







saudi arabia al soodah park by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr





saudi arabia rijal al maa by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr





Farasan island - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Old house in Jeddah - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Old Jeddah - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Abha by sharafud, on Flickr




Abha - Mountains by sharafud, on Flickr




Abha Valley1 by sharafud, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 1 by zak.abb, on Flickr




30056141 by wolfgangkaehler, on Flickr




Abha - Wall by sharafud, on Flickr









Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 3 by zak.abb, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 5 by zak.abb, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 13 by zak.abb, on Flickr




Madain saleh tombs - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Madain Saleh - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Al Ula mountains &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Al-Ahsa'a biggest oasis/palm tree forest in the world:














Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Erhabi

Mosamania said:


> A thread this good deserves to be made a sticky.
> 
> Also I am disappointed, no pictures of Taif



Last summer i went To Makkah and Jeddah so took some pictures from inside the car( brother was in too hurry to get back to Riyadh) even in summer Taif's weather was awesome compared to Makkah Jeddah or Riyadh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erhabi

Edge of the world..Riyadh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Malik Abdullah this is a tiny part of the giant Tuwaiq escarpment. It is 800 km long! Once the Arabian Leopard and many other animals roamed there (many still do!)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

30056792 by wolfgangkaehler, on Flickr




Two Mountains by Yousef Raffah, on Flickr




Hail region in meddle Saudi Arabia - KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr




&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1600;&#1610; &#1576;&#1581;&#1575;&#1610;&#1600;&#1604; &#1605;&#1600;&#1575; &#1578;&#1601;&#1600;&#1575;&#1585;&#1602; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607;&#1600;&#1575; &#1581;&#1576;&#1610; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1610;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1600;&#1609; &#1603;&#1600;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1589;&#1600;&#1575;&#1601; &#1571;&#1601;&#1600;&#1585;&#1588; &#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1607;&#1600;&#1575; &#1608;&#1571;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1600;&#1583; &#1587;&#1607;&#1604;&#1600;&#1607;&#1600;&#1575; by Yazeed Al-3amer's photostream, on Flickr




First results for D300S by Yazeed Al-3amer's photostream, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA  by Njdaoi, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

I have heard strange myths about Wadi ul Jinn (Vallye of Jinn) ? Are these true? How car without running engine do 120 KM/Hour?


----------



## Pak-Americanos

I went to Umrah in 2010 visited Jeddah, Makkah and Medina. Medina seemed the most cleanest of them all. Alhumdulilah the country is developing. can you please post more pictures of Medina outside of the Masjid ul Nabi where the hotel buildings are - When I went there it looked like i was in france or something. Also post pictures of Makkah if you have where the Al Jazeera Hotel is located and Masjid al Jin. Thanks.


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Some pictures from Diriyah a ancient city and World UNESCO Heritage Site:




3-13 (55) by dphender, on Flickr




ADDIR'RIYYAH / DIRIYAH, SAUDI ARABIA by Abe World!, on Flickr




Saudi 091013 027 by dphender, on Flickr




Saudi 091013 037 by dphender, on Flickr




20090306 049 Atturaif by dphender, on Flickr




DSCN0001 by alobayd, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610;&#1577; by OMAR ALTAMIMI-&#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1605;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;, on Flickr




Arabic Majilis by leyon2008, on Flickr




Architecture- Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1584;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr










Kabah, Masjid Al Haram by Kashmirikhan!, on Flickr




Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; by abofatma, on Flickr




&#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; QUBAA MOUSQE by abofatma, on Flickr




Masjid Nabawi by Jun Qatar, on Flickr




The Quba Mosque (&#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569 by M. Imran Saeed, on Flickr




saudi arabia najran fortress by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Old house in Najran - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr




Pre '83 Najran Roof Top: Tchekof Minosa by enthogenesis, on Flickr




Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King Solomon

Thanks everyone, very nice pictures of a beautiful country. Anyone who's been a victim of negative stereotyping about Arabs ought to visit this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Rijal Alma village - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Madain Saleh grave - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Traditional house in Najran - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




The most surprising vineyard by CharlesFred, on Flickr









najran .., by Najran*KSA, on Flickr




Arabian Desert On Winter Afternoon by California Will, on Flickr




City of Al-Ula by Andrew Ian, on Flickr




OLD JEDDAH  by SAUD ALRSHIAD 2 &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1588;&#1610;&#1583;, on Flickr




Old Jeddah by BA&amp;AA, on Flickr




Al Ula, Saudi Arabia by mrcdvs, on Flickr




Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

sounds like someone just dumb me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> sounds like someone just dumb me



Sorry, 7abibi, I did not understand your post i think.

Me and Juba have written outside this forum also and Arab Defence also. What has happened with Mesomania and Blackeagle? We miss them.




Al Ula 2011 by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr




saudi arabia sakaka qasr zabal by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr





saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Wahbah Crater by Samakhval, on Flickr




&#1584;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Omar Ibn al-Khattab mosque - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr






http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/Hafar_Al-Batin_in_Winter_002.jpg




A Mud house in Najran by Ahmed AB, on Flickr




Najran oasis - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




saudi arabia rijal al maa by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/4410702306/]


Al Ula mountains &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Madain saleh tombs - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




[/url]
Riyadh City - Saudi KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr




Al-Baha4 by haidarism, on Flickr




Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr









saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




tabuk 2  by Rami alomrani, on Flickr




&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1601;&#1575; by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Snow in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Snow and Arabs is a horrible combination. Everything stands still as seen there. I am pretty sure that this is around Tabuk which usually receives snow every few years. Contrary to popular belief it can get really cold in the winter in the Northern regions of KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> Sorry, 7abibi, I did not understand your post i think.
> 
> Me and Juba have written outside this forum also and Arab Defence also. What has happened with Mesomania and Blackeagle? We miss them.



sorry mate, I was asking if you do guys write in the arab-defence,com or not hoping if we could have a chat outside PDF!


----------



## al-Hasani

Not a military forum bro. You can just write in the Arabic thread here or in private and we can have a chat. English is fine as well here on PDF.

Do you know what has happened with Mosab and BlackEagle? They are not banned but it looks like they have stopped writing here or have taken a break? What's going on?




Saudi Arabia-Tanomah (HDR) by ALi AL-Qudsi, on Flickr








Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk ØªØ¨ÙÙ, on Flickr




Bar in the old Jeddah quarter - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Im available here 

ArabianLegend@defence.pk

As for Mosa and Blackeagle they are doing fine we do meet outside this platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Somebozo this below is also the Tabuk Province. You can see the contrasts between snowy mountains and tropical beaches below.




Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk ØªØ¨Ù&#710;Ù&#402;, on Flickr



Arabian Legend said:


> Im available here
> 
> ArabianLegend@defence.pk
> 
> As for Mosa and Blackeagle they are doing fine we do meet outside this platform.



Thanks 7abibi. Just fell free and write. I am glad that they are both doing good. Do you know if they will be back here or have certain trolls (unnamed) chased them away? 

Also please link to the Arabic military forum (there are several from what I remember) and maybe I would make a user if you 3 guys are writing in the same place. 

Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> Thanks 7abibi. Just fell free and write. I am glad that they are both doing good. Do you know if they will be back here or have certain trolls (unnamed) chased them away?
> 
> Also please link to the Arabic military forum (there are several from what I remember) and maybe I would make a user if you 3 guys are writing in the same place.
> 
> Take care.



a9"fni wana b3lmk alsalfah kamla .. @JUBA as well
@al-Hasani dafog is wrong why banned again?! btw you still be able to PM the webmaster if its unfair the ban will be lifted. just saying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Arabian Legend said:


> a9"fni wana b3lmk alsalfah kamla .. @JUBA as well
> @al-Hasani dafog is wrong why banned again?! btw you still be able to PM the webmaster if its unfair the ban will be lifted. just saying




Hey brother, i just registered in Arab defence forum, my name there is {JUBA}

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

WHAT is that ?

Volcanic crator ?

Meteor strike ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

salman108 said:


> WHAT is that ?
> 
> Volcanic crator ?
> 
> Meteor strike ?



Yes a volcanic crater near Medina, one of many in that area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Madai'n Saleh 










































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Riyadh is raising

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Riyadh is raising



Indeed. Riyadh is getting better and better for each year. Soon it will look like Dubai/Doha but with more green areas and a more beautiful nature surrounding it (Wadi Hanifa, big green plains nearby. plenty of wild oasis, volcanic desert, mountains, enormous sand dunes etc.) I just hope that Hejaz and other provinces will follow suit.

Can't wait to see the pearl of the Red Sea (Jeddah) emerging as well. It has a even bigger potential.


----------



## al-Hasani

A few more pictures of our amazing land:




saudi arabia najran fortress by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Old house in Najran - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr




Pre '83 Najran Roof Top: Tchekof Minosa by enthogenesis, on Flickr





&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1584;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr









3-13 (55) by dphender, on Flickr




ADDIR'RIYYAH / DIRIYAH, SAUDI ARABIA by Abe World!, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

salman108 said:


> WHAT is that ?
> 
> Volcanic crator ?
> 
> Meteor strike ?



Yes, as Arabian Legend told this is one of the many volcanic craters in Hejaz. The whole Hejaz region and it's mountains and varied landscapes is partly due to seismic activity in the area. This specific crater is the al Wa'bah volcanic crater some 200-250 km north of the city of Ta'if if I remember correctly.




The highest point above the crater by Samakhval, on Flickr




Wahbah Crater by Samakhval, on Flickr

There are several tropical/volcanic Islands in the Red Sea (both under Saudi and Yemeni control) that haven been created due to volcanic eruptions/seismic activity.

Even two years ago a new island was created in the Red Sea near the Saudi and Yemeni coastline after a volcanic eruption.

Amazing pictures show Red Sea volcanic eruption creates new land | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabic Majilis by leyon2008, on Flickr




Architecture- Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Masjid Nabawi by Jun Qatar, on Flickr




The Quba Mosque (&#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569 by M. Imran Saeed, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1576;&#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; by abofatma, on Flickr




&#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; QUBAA MOUSQE by abofatma, on Flickr




Kabah, Masjid Al Haram by Kashmirikhan!, on Flickr




Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Nice Green . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Desert View . by oldwolf., on Flickr




That,s Me Playing Football In The Desert . by oldwolf., on Flickr




The Farm . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Watching the Sunset with my Camera . by oldwolf., on Flickr




water every where . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Madain Saleh 2 . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Al Deesa . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Same set of pictures continues from the same area of KSA:




Love the View . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Canyon Saudi Arabia . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Early Morning . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Great Weather . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Mountain of Sand . by oldwolf., on Flickr




higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand 1 by oldwolf., on Flickr




Kaf Castle . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Duba Sea . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Same set of pictures continues from the same area of KSA:





The Old Cafe . by oldwolf., on Flickr




After Raining Day . by oldwolf., on Flickr




I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Madain Saleh 3 . by oldwolf., on Flickr




View . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Al Deesa ............. by oldwolf., on Flickr




Al Deesa 6 . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Terban . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA  by Njdaoi, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr




The View 2 . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Sunset Boat . by oldwolf., on Flickr














Al-Baha4 by haidarism, on Flickr




Al Deesa 11 . by oldwolf., on Flickr


----------



## al-Hasani

Destination is ... still FORWARD by Zedorwin, on Flickr




Qasr Abdallah bin Suleiman - Makkah, Saudi Arabia by hellimli, on Flickr




Entrance to Wadi Hanifa by Arabian Eagle, on Flickr




Omar Ibn Al-khattab Mosque - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Old Jeddah ottoman house, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Old Jeddah, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Tradition Meets Industry II by Andrew Ian, on Flickr




View . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Mada'in Saleh was likewise a ancient Nabatean city and is now a World UNESCO Heritage Site. Most of it dates back to the 1st century CE but traces that date back to the ancient North Arabian kingdom of Lihyan, 6th century BC, can also be found.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Red Sea, Saudi by Alkassim, on Flickr




Flowers Road by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Heritage HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1584;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr









&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; - abha - Saudi Arabia by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Jeddah old town - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1582;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; by Mansour. F, on Flickr




Al Ula, Saudi Arabia by mrcdvs, on Flickr




Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr




Bani Hanim by nick_hardcastle, on Flickr




Mount by M.Moshebah, on Flickr




&#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1580; .. &#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1610;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608;&#1602; by Arwa Suliman1, on Flickr




Jeddah by bernie_320, on Flickr




12/12/2012 by abdulaziz aljared, on Flickr

No more Kabsah for today. This system of posting is going down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hail region in meddle Saudi Arabia - KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr


















Jeddah Old Houses by Ahmed AB, on Flickr




2_Ha'il Saudi Arabia (26).JPG by wjs9999, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

al-Hasani said:


> &#1582;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1609; &#1608;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; by Mansour. F, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Ula, Saudi Arabia by mrcdvs, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bani Hanim by nick_hardcastle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount by M.Moshebah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1580; .. &#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1610;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608;&#1602; by Arwa Suliman1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeddah by bernie_320, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/12/2012 by abdulaziz aljared, on Flickr



Over to the next page. What is happening with this page? There are great difficulties with posting. Same happens in every thread where people are posting more than 1-2 pictures at once. Should be fixed if possible.


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Arabia-Tanomah (HDR) by ALi AL-Qudsi, on Flickr




Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk ØªØ¨Ù&#710;Ù&#402;, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


>



This looks a bit like Khobar? Or is it just me?


----------



## al-Hasani

A tiny part of the beautiful* Old quarter of Jeddah* and surrounding areas:





















A dolphin swimming in the Red Sea along the coast of Jeddah. Dolphins are great animals and I once swam very close to one at the Red Sea.






One of the beautiful new mosques at the KAUST:






One of the many wonderful markets in Jeddah - all local fruits and vegetables:




Fruity by NidalM, on Flickr

The beautiful coral reefs of the Red Sea along the Hejazi coastline. The Red Sea have the second biggest coral reef in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia: Saudi Arabia has the most untouched coral reefs in the world though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> This looks a bit like Khobar? Or is it just me?



The first one yes the second taken from Jeddah. Beautiful aren't they!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> The first one yes the second taken from Jeddah. Beautiful aren't they!



Yes, I was thinking about the first picture. Not sure why I quoted both. Indeed. Love all the new projects.














 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




saudi arabia rijal al maa by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Farasan island - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

KSA national day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Beautiful! Such a wonderful and diverse country we have. Like a continent on its own!





Flowers Road by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Heritage HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr




&#1584;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; by &#9812; meshary al-zahrany &#9812;, on Flickr




Just friends ! by Life Salt, on Flickr




saudi national day 81 by do0ody_lazo0oza, on Flickr




LandScape - Mosque Beach Jeddah () by USEF ALGHAMDI [ @photousef ], on Flickr




Bani Hanim by nick_hardcastle, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1601;&#1610;&#1601;&#1575;&#1569; (13) by &#1582;&#1600;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr


----------



## BATMAN

Please, don't forget the lovely desert and share with us news of storm from day before yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

BATMAN said:


> Please, don't forget the lovely desert and share with us news of storm from day before yesterday.



? 

Ah, now I know what you are referring to. There are posts in the previous pages. Which storm are you referring to? The floods earlier this year and the stormy weather?




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Some new pictures from the land of the Two Holy Mosques:

























faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

@al-Hasani welcome mate....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Riyadh:*




Kingdom Clouds by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Clouds of Riyadh by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr









Riyadh Clouds by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BeyondHeretic

nice pictures , nice country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

BeyondHeretic said:


> nice pictures , nice country



You are very much welcome and thank you.

*More from Riyadh:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

madinah_masjid nabawi_00010 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Al Rijmal, Saudi Arabia by mrcdvs, on Flickr




Coral Reef 5 by mojbel, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Abha- Saudi Arabia - Al Sawda peak by marviikad, on Flickr




Abha by mzna al.khaled, on Flickr




Madain Saleh grave - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




LANDSCAPE  by A alamri, on Flickr




aramco beach by A alamri, on Flickr




najran .., by Najran*KSA, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

beautiful sunset at beach , saudi arabia by kashif_the_smart, on Flickr




ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

al-Hasani said:


> Some new pictures from the land of the Two Holy Mosques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr


does saudia arabia has mountains n greenery too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Umair Nawaz said:


> does saudia arabia has mountains n greenery too



LOL. Mountains and hills are everywhere in KSA, especially the Western (Hejaz) and Southern regions. Even in Najd.

Of course it has that and much more else. We are a enormous country with every kind of landscape available (more or less). KSA is like a little continent on its own. I suggest you take a look at this thread and leave the stereotypes on the bookshelf.





Arabian Desert On Winter Afternoon by California Will, on Flickr




City of Al-Ula by Andrew Ian, on Flickr




Al Ula, Saudi Arabia by mrcdvs, on Flickr




Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

al-Hasani said:


> Not a military forum bro. You can just write in the Arabic thread here or in private and we can have a chat. English is fine as well here on PDF.
> 
> Do you know what has happened with Mosab and BlackEagle? They are not banned but it looks like they have stopped writing here or have taken a break? What's going on?


Al hasani is girl, she will not talk in private.


----------



## al-Hasani

Umair Nawaz said:


> Al hasani is girl, she will not talk in private.





Please reread what you are writing and what I quoted. I answered a question about whether I had a user on the Defense Arab forum which I did not have back then.

No Saudi or Arab women here, apart from Chai. She is under the protective wings of us Arabs here so don't have high hopes, sir.




&#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; by abofatma, on Flickr









OLD JEDDAH  by SAUD ALRSHIAD 2 &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1588;&#1610;&#1583;, on Flickr




Old Jeddah by BA&AA, on Flickr

*EDIT: Let us not spam this thread.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

i had heard that @Chai had left pdf.


----------



## al-Hasani

Umair Nawaz said:


> i had heard that @Chai had left pdf.



Really? A shame since she was a friendly Omani women.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hofuf Oasis by chelmkamp, on Flickr




&#1608;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610; by alsltanm, on Flickr




Désert by alsltanm, on Flickr




My City by alsltanm, on Flickr




&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1584;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Rijal Alma village - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by Hosam Al-Ghamdi (Instagram: @hosamalghamdi), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakPrinciples

Absolutely beautiful.

However, my major objection is to what I have read is the demolition and/or building over of sacred historical sites relating to the prophet pbuh and the Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Some of the diverse architecture. Unfortunately it is often neglected which I personally as a lover of architecture and supporter of the preservation of our cultural past cannot phantom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

nice pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Al Ula, Saudi Arabia by mrcdvs, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr



These pictures remind me of home.... except tht our mountains are different and bigger...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These pictures remind me of home.... except tht our mountains are different and bigger...



The first picture you quoted are not really mountains. Just small hills. It is a oasis town in Northern Hejaz. The mountain regions are in the remaining Hejaz and Southern KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani and @Arabian Legend please post pictures off construction going on in kaba and masjid e nabwi @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> al-Hasani and @Arabian Legend please post pictures off construction going on in kaba and masjid e nabwi @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


>



Last 2 pictures have made it clear what is going on thanks Akhi by the way How it would look like when it would be completed ? at least phase one


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> Last 2 pictures have made it clear what is going on thanks Akhi by the way How it would look like when it would be completed ? at least phase one



&#x202b;


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> &#8235;



Sir why you always forget youtube is banned in Pakistan Sir so please pictures please or post some other videos



Yzd Khalifa said:


> &#8235;







Will it look like this in first phase ? when completed ?


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220858804598378


----------



## Zarvan

@Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani who every has designed is a genius and I now what is phase 1 and 2 and 3 the upper picture I have posted is phase 1 and phase 3 would be doing this on all sides if needed in future but phase one would do this thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

http://dc153.*******.com/img/tvzt4p3h/s7/0.6973310779305694/8_online.jpg?async&0.26602469850331545

http://dc337.*******.com/img/ohCMo3p9/s7/0.016803936361763805/2_online.jpg?async&0.2790063938591629​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> http://dc153.*******.com/img/tvzt4p3h/s7/0.6973310779305694/8_online.jpg?async&0.26602469850331545
> 
> http://dc337.*******.com/img/ohCMo3p9/s7/0.016803936361763805/2_online.jpg?async&0.2790063938591629​


Post pictures of shopping centres from inside I mean people shopping and shops and also restaurants with people inside eating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


>


 @Arabian Legend You guys have really awesome Shopping Malls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> @Arabian Legend You guys have really awesome Shopping Malls



It would be an honor if you pay a visit, You are more than welcome to land whenever you feel like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> It would be an honor if you pay a visit, You are more than welcome to land whenever you feel like.



Only country for which I would love to leave Pakistan and settle would be Saudi Arabia and you know why I love all Muslim Ummah and countries but to settle I would only prefer Saudi Arabia and make Dua for me that I get wealth lot of it and also do good works and also than I learn Arabic completely really very soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Only country for which I would love to leave Pakistan and settle would be Saudi Arabia and you know why I love all Muslim Ummah and countries but to settle I would only prefer Saudi Arabia and make Dua for me that I get wealth lot of it and also do good works and also than I learn Arabic completely really very soon



It would be a pleasure to have you akhi around, Have you done with school yet? what are you good at? Many of our universities provide scholarships for arabic and Islamic studies for Muslims. Have consider that? what do you prefer to do. what kind of job do you like? what city do you prefer?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> It would be a pleasure to have you akhi around, Have you done with school yet? what are you good at? Many of our universities provide scholarships for arabic and Islamic studies for Muslims. Have consider that? what do you prefer to do. what kind of job do you like? what city do you prefer?



Yes I have done my school and also high school and hope to study Islam soon in Saudi Arabia first of Madinah and Makkah and after than any city would work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Yes I have done my school and also high school and hope to study Islam soon in Saudi Arabia first of Madinah and Makkah and after than any city would work



Ok if you are interested check out these links and let me know your plan......wll getch u in...

Islamic University

http://www.taibahu.edu.sa/default.aspx?ln=en

also read to this

Academic scholarships for Non-Saudis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

Wonderful pictures! I was stationed in Saudi Arabia twice, during the 1980's and fell in love with the country and it's culture. Very fond memories, working with RSAF (Alongside PAF members, btw.), mostly in the Eastern Province. The country has been transformed through decades of growth since then, I think. I miss the hospitality, the great food, and meeting so many brother falconers!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Great pictures, Arabian Legend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Desertfalcon said:


> Wonderful pictures! I was stationed in Saudi Arabia twice, during the 1980's and fell in love with the country and it's culture. Very fond memories, working with RSAF (Alongside PAF members, btw.), mostly in the Eastern Province. The country has been transformed through decades of growth since then, I think. I miss the hospitality, the great food, and meeting so many brother falconers!



Yes, it is virtually a different country compared to 30 years ago in terms of infrastructure and many other things. KSA is indeed a very diverse and amazing country in terms of beauty and nature. I am glad that you had a good time and you are very welcome to visit in private this time.

Oh, falcons are amazing animals. I like them a lot too and obviously falconry.

You might like this video below:

Falconry, a living human heritage - YouTube




Desert Dunes - Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Dune by Alkassim, on Flickr




KSA - Hail by Jabr AL-Omran, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr





Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




Zyaan  by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr




al-dahna sand by meshal al-mazyad, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Shada mountain by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr




q u i e t by Awadh Alshamlani, on Flickr




Deesah by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr




l a n d s c a p e by Awadh Alshamlani, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




Tanomah Park 2 - ksa by meshal al-mazyad, on Flickr




sand7 by meshal al-mazyad, on Flickr




waiting the sun  by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;-&#1610;&#1606;&#1576;&#1593; 2 by asim mawwad -&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1608;&#1590;, on Flickr




&#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; - 2011 by &#1593;&#1610;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; (eissa alhemodi), on Flickr




&#1594;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;  by (¯`&#8226;._( , yousef , &#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1584;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; , )_, on Flickr




Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr



End of The World by Osamh Alshaalan - &#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;, on Flickr




SunSet Jeddah by AbuZiyad, on Flickr




&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




The light of the desert by khaled hmaad &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




ALNAMAS 2 &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1589; by dhafer al-shehri, on Flickr




TABUK 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




&#1581;&#1603;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1591;&#1585; by ahmad // &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;&#1585;&#1580;&#1600;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600;&#1593;&#1600;&#1575;&#1604;&#1600;&#1610; //, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




After the rain by adel alelati, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




KSA ( Hail ) by Jabr AL-Omran, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; - &#1581;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; - &#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




Digital Art by Ali Al-Jeraisy, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




hail2010 by meshal al-mazyad, on Flickr



Sand Fish by Awadh Alshamlani, on Flickr




Deesah III by Mohammad J Al-Mumen, on Flickr




Panorama &#1587;&#1583; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1606; by Abdulsalam., on Flickr




2010-3-5 by Akram Photo, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Wonder Land is not far away by Akram Photo, on Flickr




Jeddah by Akram Photo, on Flickr




Isle of Umm Almalik by Akram Photo, on Flickr




Ships by Akram Photo, on Flickr




A L - U L A by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr




&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1600;&#1587;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575; by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




Panorama -Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desertfalcon

Beautiful pictures, (And video! ), * al-Hasani*. I am intrigued by the ones showing snow. It's hard to believe their could ever be snow in the Arabian peninsula. I have never been in the western part, however. The pictures with the moon look almost otherworldly. Wonderful!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Desertfalcon said:


> Beautiful pictures, (And video! ), * al-Hasani*. I am intrigued by the ones showing snow. It's hard to believe their could ever be snow in the Arabian peninsula. I have never been in the western part, however. The pictures with the moon look almost otherworldly. Wonderful!



First of all thank you and you are very welcome.

Well, snowfall is actually something that occurs every single year in parts of the Arabian Peninsula. Mostly in the Northern parts of KSA and especially Tabuk Province.

After all the whole Western and Southern parts of the Arabian Peninsula are mountainous regions especially in Hejaz (Western KSA), Southwestern KSA and Yemen that is known as the Switzerland of the Arab world. Sana'a itself is located at a height of 2250 meter above sea level. In comparison the altitude of Denver is 700 meters lower. 

Another example, albeit from KSA, is the city of Ta'if in Hejaz that is located nearly 2000 meters above sea level. Snowfall took place there at the end of March and at the beginning of April this very year. Although the snowfall was not comparable to what you can witness during an American winter, obviously. 

The weather in all those areas is pleasant all year long. The Arabian Peninsula is very diverse. Many just don't realize it. The Red Sea for example have the biggest coral reefs anywhere in the world besides the Great Barrier Reef in Australia and the coastlines are several thousand km long and largely untouched. Then you have the Arabian Sea in the South, Gulf in the East etc. All very beautiful waters with unspoiled beaches. Alone in the Tabuk Province there are over 100 islands (Red Sea). Yemen has 200, among them the famous Socotra island that is described as "another world on earth" due to its unique nature, fauna and geography and isolated location.

The Arabian Peninsula is also a place of contradictions. You have a very modern UAE with nightclubs etc. like anywhere in the West and next door you have KSA. At the same time you have Yemen which is still a very traditional country in all matters, especially the architecture and then compare it with Qatar, UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain and large parts of KSA in terms of architecture and modernity.

Many believe that KSA is just one country without any regional differences in terms of history, culture, religion (in terms of sects - nearly all locals are Muslims obviously) cuisine, dialects, traditions etc. but that is also very wrong. KSA is a very diverse country on many fronts let alone other countries on the Arabian Peninsula.

Sorry for the long posts. I try to avoid any talk here and just post pictures.




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr





































Anyway most of the pictures posted on this page (32) are from just one province in KSA - the Ha'il Province, especially the pictures in this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @JUBA Hey brothers as Ramadan is coming please tell how Saudis I mean real Saudis not from other countries prepare for Ramadan what they eat in sehar and Aftar and what are other activities which you guys do please tell me I really want to know and @BLACKEAGLE you please tell about Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @JUBA Please post the pictures of food which you eat at Dawn and at aftar in Ramadan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @JUBA Please post the pictures of food which you eat at Dawn and at aftar in Ramadan



 Sure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @JUBA Please post the pictures of food which you eat at Dawn and at aftar in Ramadan



I will return to you, if I remember it, before the start of the Ramadan.

For now I will post some pictures of KSA.










Wheat with sunset.. by mzna al.khaled, on Flickr




The golden beach by AYMAN-ALKANDERI, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




&#1607;&#1600;&#1583;&#1608;&#1569; by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia - Tabuk , by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




Untitled by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1601;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1593;&#1586;&#1608;&#1586;  by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




- M.A.J photography by M.A.J Photography, on Flickr




Oasis by NidalM, on Flickr




Fruity by NidalM, on Flickr

*One of the swords used by King Abdul-Aziz ibn Saud during his conquests of current day Northwest KSA.*




The Sword of AbdulAziz by NidalM, on Flickr




Hofuf Oasis by chelmkamp, on Flickr




riyadh tower by harrypwt, on Flickr




Najran oasis - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

@al-Hasani nice pics keep them coming

here take this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> @al-Hasani nice pics keep them coming
> 
> here take this





A few years from now on and clever planning and then Riyadh will rival Dubai just be a better city for Muslims. We are heading towards very good times, &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;, and the rest of KSA is also only advancing. We already have plenty of beauty as all pictures in this thread clearly show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> A few years from now on and clever planning and then Riyadh will rival Dubai just be a better city for Muslims. We are heading towards very good times, &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;, and the rest of KSA is also only advancing. We already have plenty of beauty as all pictures in this thread clearly show.



Indeed Not only Riyadh but all KSA cities are now rising, wondering how riyadh would look like by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Indeed Not only Riyadh but all KSA cities are now rising, wondering how riyadh would look like by 2020.



Indeed. All cities are advancing. It is wonderful to see. By 2020 big changes will have happened.

Just to name a few: The renovation and extension of the Masjid al-Haram, Al-Masjid an-Nabawi, the renovation and extension of the Jeddah airport, the Haramain high speed rail project, countless of architectural projects, King Abdullah Stadium, new resorts along the beautiful Red Sea coastline, improvements of roads etc not to mention many other big projects.

Oh and I obviously forgot the Kingdom Tower that will be built by 2018 if it goes according to the plan. Man, that's a lot of awesome, costly and giant projects at once.

Also I believe that we will host the Asian Cup of Nations in football in 2019 and win for the 4 time (record with Japan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

You have some beautifull places,never tought that about KSA.
I thought only desert,beaches and cities.


----------



## al-Hasani

T-123456 said:


> You have some beautifull places,never tought that about KSA.
> I thought only desert,beaches and cities.



Well, KSA is a huge and very diverse country with all imaginable landscapes. We even have 100 tropical islands (although all uninhabited and some very small) in the Tabuk Province alone along the coastline that borders the beautiful Red Sea.

Anyway take a look through the thread - the recent 10 pages or so.

Besides ignorance, false perception and stereotypes is not something that you will ever be able to counter fully but you can try by taking small steps. But to be honest it's not like the regular Saudi cares what other says about his country. Especially people that know nothing about it. Lastly there are also Saudis that are ignorant about our country and diverse provinces. Our deserts are a thing of beauty though. The deserts themselves come in many shapes and forms (volcanic, sand, steppe, stone etc. with giant wadis, canyons, thousands of oasis, different colors etc.)



















beautiful sunset at beach , saudi arabia by kashif_the_smart, on Flickr




ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia - Tabuk , by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




Untitled by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

I looked at the pictures thats why i commented,is there tourism in those places?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ive read tht KSA has no rivers?is tht true?


----------



## darkinsky

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ive read tht KSA has no rivers?is tht true?



the entire arabian penisula


----------



## The_Showstopper

al-Hasani said:


> ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr



Never really thought that KSA has something like this. Which place is this???


----------



## Mosamania

The_Showstopper said:


> Never really thought that KSA has something like this. Which place is this???



Abha mountains southwest of the country.


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ive read tht KSA has no rivers?is tht true?



Well, there are nearly 300 dams in KSA. The huge mountain regions have plenty of rivers (although not comparable to the big rivers of the world and sometimes they dry out during the summer depending on the region) and thus dams. In the non-mountain regions we have hundreds if not thousands of wadis (valleys) meaning areas were water is present in large parts of the year but not all of the year. Some of them are 150 km long. Also we have vast underground sources of water that flow to other nearby countries since both Hejaz and Najd are plateaus.

Also we have a nearly 3000 km long coastline - partially tropical and largely unspoiled and hundreds of island which is enough of water.



T-123456 said:


> I looked at the pictures thats why i commented,is there tourism in those places?



Tourism is limited compared to the world's tourist hotspots due to the laws of KSA but more Saudis are increasingly visiting the different regions and traveling inside the country. If foreign tourists visit they regularly visit in tourism groups. But most areas are still unspoiled which is a great thing as I see it.








The golden beach by AYMAN-ALKANDERI, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




&#1607;&#1600;&#1583;&#1608;&#1569; by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




&#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;-&#1610;&#1606;&#1576;&#1593; 2 by asim mawwad -&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1608;&#1590;, on Flickr




&#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; - 2011 by &#1593;&#1610;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; (eissa alhemodi), on Flickr




&#1594;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;  by (¯`&#8226;._( , yousef , &#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1584;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; , )_, on Flickr




Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> How long would it take to get your driver licence in Saudi Arabia? One or two months?



Apply in Dallah, take your driving test appointment (2 to 3 days from applying) take the test, pass it, and you will get your driving license in like 30 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheThreePashas

If only the KSA would secularize. It would be quite the tourist destination!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1567; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577;



&#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; &#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1582;&#1584; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aegis DDG

TheThreePashas said:


> If only the KSA would secularize. It would be quite the tourist destination!



Yes, it's quite an beautiful place but bad legal system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheThreePashas

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#1567; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1577; &#1578;&#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577;
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, they can follow other models like the UAE or Jordan. It's a little too much conservative.



True. Things like tourists being able to drink and mingle with chicks is very important to attract tourism. What are the restrictions on alcohol like in Jordan btw? I think you can drink, to my knowledge, but I'm sure it's a little less free right? Kinda like whats been happening in Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

TheThreePashas said:


> If only the KSA would secularize. It would be quite the tourist destination!



I have seen Western tourists on beach resorts in Jeddah. I can even post a picture if you like. Besides I think that most people are not ready for mass tourism and it is not certain that many Westerners would flog to KSA (well probably) but what would be next? Opening Makkah and Madinah for non-Muslims? I am not sure if you are a Muslim but if not then you can travel to KSA just need to respect the Islamic rules (no alcohol, no bikinis in public etc.) People exaggerate it. It's not like you are going to be beheaded for the slightest of crimes or when just entering. Come on.

Besides many Europeans and Western people are racists towards Arabs in reality. They would probably not understand the customs, region, people etc. if the same lot who travels to Ibiza would travel to KSA, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheThreePashas

al-Hasani said:


> I have seen Western tourists on beach resorts in Jeddah. I can even post a picture if you like. Besides I think that most people are not ready for mass tourism and it is not certain that many Westerners would flog to KSA (well probably) but what would be next? Opening Makkah and Madinah for non-Muslims? I am not sure if you are a Muslim but if not then you can travel to KSA just need to respect the Islamic rules (no alcohol, no bikinis in public etc.) People exaggerate it. It's not like you are going to be beheaded for the slightest of crimes or when just entering. Come on.
> 
> Besides many Europeans and Western people are racists towards Arabs in reality. They would probably not understand the customs, region, people etc. if the same lot who travels to Ibiza would travel to KSA, LOL.



That's true that they are racist. They would hold small inconveniences against Saudis just because of their double standards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Dont spoil the country,forget tourism you dont need it.


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1604;&#1583; &#1593;&#1605;&#1610;
> &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610; &#1576;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;
> &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1576;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575; &#1610;&#1590;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;
> &#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606;&#1603; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1585;&#1593;&#1608;&#1576; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1602;&#1587; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;



&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1603;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; &#1607;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1603;&#1576;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1577; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548;&#1548;&#1548;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608; &#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1605;&#1608; &#1576;&#1591;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1585;&#1607; &#1548;&#1548;&#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1608;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1580;&#1610;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590; &#1603;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1606;&#1578;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1576;&#1594;&#1609; &#1575;&#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1589;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577;&#1548;&#1548; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1610;&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1608;&#1610;&#1589;&#1610;&#1585; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1605;&#1575; &#1602;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1603; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580; &#1608;&#1582;&#1584; &#1604;&#1603; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1578;&#1590;&#1576;&#1591; &#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585;&#1603;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

T-123456 said:


> Dont spoil the country,forget tourism you dont need it.



Tourism is not necessarily bad. It could create jobs for people who need it. There is a lot of potential. The question is what kind of tourism, how much of it and when. Because sooner rather than later then some of the laws will be changed in this case the visa regulations etc. It is currently one of the most difficult countries to enter due to the travel restrictions. For example you would need a sponsor etc. Visas are normally not granted to women who travel alone etc.




Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by Hosam Al-Ghamdi (Instagram: @hosamalghamdi), on Flickr




Old Jeddah, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr









faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr




Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr




Farasan island - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> &#1610;&#1593;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1606; &#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1603;, &#1594;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585; &#1607;&#1606;&#1575;&#1603;. &#1585;&#1581; &#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1606; &#1588;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585;.



&#1605;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1575; &#1593;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; &#1606;&#1608;&#1593; &#1587;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603; &#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1587;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575; 

&#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1588;&#1610;&#1603; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1610;&#1603; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1578;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1585;&#1582;&#1589; &#1588;&#1608;&#1610; 

ÙØªÙØ§ÙÙ : ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø¨ÙØ¹ ÙØ´Ø±Ø§Ø¡ Ø³ÙØ§Ø±Ø© ÙØ³ØªØ¹ÙÙØ© ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ³Ø¹ÙØ¯ÙØ©

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Guys, I appreciate your talk and I appreciate your help to Blackeagle, Arabian Legend but let us stick to the thread. Also be aware that writing Arabic here is not allowed - I am talking through experience since I have received warnings for doing so. I don't want any of you to get banned.





Coral Reef 5 by mojbel, on Flickr




Al Rijmal, Saudi Arabia by mrcdvs, on Flickr







































Al-Baha4 by haidarism, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1584;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Some residential areas of Jeddah next to the beautiful Red Sea:




































@Wholegrain

This thread might be something for you, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FCPX

Been to KSA a number of times never realized such places of beauty existed! Amazing! Thanks for sharing these beautiful pics and the information will definately try to see more of KSA next time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

FCPX said:


> Been to KSA a number of times never realized such places of beauty existed! Amazing! Thanks for sharing these beautiful pics and the information will definately try to see more of KSA next time



You are very welcome, 7abibi. Some of the places are also not that known to some Saudis. After all the geopgrahical distances are quite huge in KSA.

Will post some more pictures as soon as I collect some so stay tuned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chai

Umair Nawaz said:


> i had heard that @Chai had left pdf.



 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Chai

Welcome back, dear. Happy to see you around here and that all seems well.










Little MARYAM with her father by N A Y E E M, on Flickr




EID mubarak !!!! by N A Y E E M, on Flickr




Jeddah AIRPORT blues.... by N A Y E E M, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Masjid Al-Qiblatain by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr




Masjid Al-Nabawi S.A.W by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr




Masjid Al-Nabawi S.A.W by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr




Masjid Al-Haram &quot;Kaaba&quot;, House of Allah by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr




Masjid Al-Nabawi S.A.W by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr














Zyaan  by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr




&#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;-&#1610;&#1606;&#1576;&#1593; 2 by asim mawwad -&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1608;&#1590;, on Flickr




Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani post more pictures of people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani post more pictures of people





al-Hasani said:


> Little MARYAM with her father by N A Y E E M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EID mubarak !!!! by N A Y E E M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeddah AIRPORT blues.... by N A Y E E M, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi dress ... Abd Alaziz by CLASSIC _, on Flickr









Saudi Dress by norahaziz, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

That should be enough for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Myself - you asked for pictures of Saudis:






Very small part of the Wadi Hanifa:




Sphinx by jun gomez, on Flickr




Castle in the Sand by jun gomez, on Flickr




Tuwaiq Mountains by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Farm by iDip, on Flickr




Wadi Hanifa by apricot's, on Flickr




Entrance to Wadi Hanifa by Arabian Eagle, on Flickr




Wadi Hanifa @ dawn by Arabian Eagle, on Flickr




old town gate by alobayd, on Flickr




Wadi Hanifah (Hanifa valley) after rain by © Ameen Al-Jadh'e | &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1590;&#1593;&#1610;, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani Bro you are really handsome man I must say although I am not gay at all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BeyondHeretic

nice pix , good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani Bro you are really handsome man I must say although I am not gay at all



LOL, ok. "Thanks", I guess. That picture is actually 1.5 years old and I look quite differently in Western clothes. Some call me a chameleon.



BeyondHeretic said:


> nice pix , good luck



You are very welcome and thanks.

Some pictures from the beautiful and ancient region of Hijaz and some very old traditional houses and ancient artifacts:











































The ancient and large Mada'in Saleh complex in Northern Hijaz - a World UNESCO Heritage Site today:




Mada'in Saleh /Al-Hijr /Hegra (&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581 by Basheer Olakara, on Flickr




al-Khuraymat Madain saleh Panorama - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MooshMoosh

al-Hasani said:


>














al-Hasani said:


>


Westerners hate thick liner women lol. I don't get it? It's better than thin liner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@MooshMoosh 

LOL, yes Amirah is a very beautiful princess and I like that style too!











Guys check this video out if you love traditional architecture and small artistic details.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3Ja-EHCnmY&feature=player_embedded

























Guys also check those beaches out!












Red Sea and Hijaz

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Next page please.


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

A few old pictures from the *1960's*:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

And now back to more recent times:




















All sizes | Yanbu lake (man made) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Do you guys, get snow in Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Aeronaut said:


> Do you guys, get snow in Saudi Arabia?



Yes, we do. Mostly in Northern Hijaz around Tabuk in the mountains there, the Northern Border Province, the many mountainous areas of Hijaz and the Southern parts of KSA in the mountain ranges there. For example the first picture in my post number 526 is from Najran - Southern KSA.

Well the interior also receives snow once in a while for example the city of Ha'il in Northern Najd but it is also located 1.000 meters above sea level.

Ask for example Mosab who used to live in Ta'if, Hijaz. It is a city located nearly 2.000 meters above sea level and there was snowfall in the beginning of April this year.

But the snowfall is obviously not as big as in Europe or elsewhere and thankfully for that since I do not like cold weather.

Here are some pictures from KSA where snow is present:









&#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; - 2011 by &#1593;&#1610;&#1587;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610; (eissa alhemodi), on Flickr




&#1594;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;  by (¯`&#8226;._( , yousef , &#1610;&#1608;&#1587;&#1601; &#1575;&#1576;&#1608;&#1584;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; , )_, on Flickr






If you go back in this thread then there are a few more pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Any skiing? ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Aeronaut said:


> Any skiing? ???



No, not from what I am aware of. The snowfall is too low for that. Maybe some time in the future if a new ice age hits us all and this time also reaches the Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

We have plentiful skiing in Pakistan, youre welcome anytime, but you cant wear that robe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

@Aeronaut @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania and others

This is a great show on the wildlife in Arabia. must watch program:

Wild Arabia

*About Wild Arabia*

In this ground-breaking special we reveal the stunning diversity of Arabia's wildlife &#8212; from desert foxes and magnificent oryx&#8230; to deadly scorpions and some of the rarest humpback whales on earth. And in never-before-seen footage, we catch a glimpse of the rare Arabian leopard &#8212; captured in the wild in HD for the very first time.

In Arabia, the fate of both animals and humans is inextricably linked. Amid sand dunes and seemingly endless horizons, nomads and a vast array of desert creatures roam&#8230;. all with one common goal: surviving in some of the harshest conditions on the planet. With breathtaking imagery, Wild Arabia captures the beating heart of this land &#8212; and reveals the surprising connections between some of the world's most incredible wildlife and the remarkable people who have made this region their home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Aeronaut said:


> We have plentiful skiing in Pakistan, youre welcome anytime, but you cant wear that robe.



Thank you 7abibi and you are very much welcome in KSA and Yemen.

Yes, I know. After all the Northern areas of Pakistan are part of the Himalaya mountains. K2 and all that. It looks very beautiful and I imagine that there is plenty of skiing opportunities and even off-pists. But to be honest then I have only tried skiing twice. Once in Lebanon when I visited there and once in France when I was living there.

Haha, no that would be a massive failure. But I probably would be forced to wear Inuit clothing given the cold temperatures.

The Al-Faifa mountains in the historical Southern Hijaz (Greater Hijaz region).





DSC00337 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




FaiFa by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi ~ OFF, on Flickr




From the mountains of FAIFA by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi ~ OFF, on Flickr




[/url]
faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




FAIFA MOUNTAINS by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi ~ OFF, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Heard much of the 'great Fifa' from some friends who have been to Jizan.
And yes, let me brag that the type of snow and mountains we have, make alps look like child's play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Argus Panoptes

We are willingly killing our own wildlife, the most precious dolphin in the world, the indus blind dolphin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Aeronaut said:


> Heard much of the 'great Fifa' from some friends who have been to Jizan.
> And yes, let me brag that the type of snow and mountains we have, make alps look like child's play.



Yes, it is a very beautiful wild, green and mountainous area that is quite big. I lost my way when I visited the area with some friends. Luckily a few friendly locals helped us return to the main road. What I find most astonishing is the location of the villages/houses which are built high on the mountains, near the mountain tops, and not in the valleys like everywhere else. It is exactly the same picture in Yemen. That is what makes the blend between nature, mountain, location and traditional ancient architecture so beautiful in my opinion and unique. I have a collection of over 100 pictures from that area but they are way too many to post here.

Yes, the Alps are nothing in comparison with the Himalayas. Hands down. The comparison is even laughable with all due respect.

Anyway a few more pictures of al-Faifa:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Its funny,the image Saudi Arabia has in the world. All you think of Saudi Arabia, is deserts, Camels, Oil refineries, Dates, GMCs, Robe weari'n, mandi eati'n, camel ridi'n, ak shooti'n, date eati'n, milk drinki'n Arabs like you,  and Kaaba 

You, never get to see this side of Arabian peninsula.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> @Argus Panoptes
> 
> We are willingly killing our own wildlife, the most precious dolphin in the world, the indus blind dolphin.



It is a great tragedy. Our entire river basin was a haven for wildlife, including migratory birds from Siberia.

But we can talk about that elsewhere lest I am warned for posts of no value or off topic posts. Again.

Once bitten twice shy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway a few more pictures of al-Faifa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the mountains of FAIFA by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi ~ OFF, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAIFA MOUNTAINS by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi ~ OFF, on Flickr



@Aeronaut

LOL. You forgot coffee that originated on the beautiful and ancient Peninsula (Yemen) and the nearby Horn of Africa. All that are stereotypes by mostly ignorant people that don't know much about the region. Regarding milk than that is correct. I don't know a people that drink more milk than we Arabs do. I drink 0,33 liter each day or so even in my age (21). LOL. But it is great. All the yoghurts too.

@Argus Panoptes

Thank you very much for your link and posts. I found the full documentary on Youtube if it has any interest. I hear that it is banned in Pakistan though (Youtube that is). Unfortunately. It can be seen below. I don't know if they made 1 or more parts. This below is 1 hour long.

Wild Arabia Episode 1 [HD Documentary] - YouTube


@Argus Panoptes

Regarding wildlife then I fear that the same will be the case in KSA or Yemen although the wildlife for now at least is great and wild due to the geography and vast areas with little population. Although I fear for the Red Sea and the coral reefs there which are the second biggest after the Great Barrier Reef (Australia) in the world. The coral reefs are basically the rainforests of the sea. Its where the biggest animal/plant diversity is. Let us hope that both KSA, Yemen, Pakistan and all other countries will protect its nature so we people and our future generations can enjoy it. Unfortunately it is not well everywhere to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

al-Hasani said:


> [..........
> @Argus Panoptes
> 
> Thank you very much for your link and posts. I found the full documentary on Youtube if it has any interest. I hear that it is banned in Pakistan though (Youtube that is). Unfortunately. It can be seen below. I don't know if they made 1 or more parts. This below is 1 hour long.
> 
> Wild Arabia Episode 1 [HD Documentary] - YouTube
> 
> 
> @Argus Panoptes
> 
> Regarding wildlife then I fear that the same will be the case in KSA or Yemen although the wildlife for now at least is great and wild due to the geography and waste areas with little population. Although I fear for the Red Sea and the coral reefs there which are the second biggest after the Great Barrier Reef (Australia) in the world. The coral reefs are basically the rainforests of the sea. Its where the biggest animal/plant diversity is. Let us hope that both KSA, Yemen, Pakistan and all other countries will protect its nature so we people and our future generations can enjoy it. Unfortunately it is not well everywhere to say the least.



The entire program was shown as a two hour special, minus commercials of course.

You are correct, we do not value wildlife as much as we should.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Argus Panoptes said:


> @Aeronaut @Yzd Khalifa



National Geographic - Inside Mecca (B.Malaysia Subtitile) - YouTube


----------



## al-Hasani

Argus Panoptes said:


> The entire program was shown as a two hour special, minus commercials of course.
> 
> You are correct, we do not value wildlife as much as we should.



Thanks. I watched about 20-25 minutes of the part I found on Youtube and it has been great indeed. I have only positive words to say.

Yes, it is a shame.




&#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604; &#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




&#1591;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607; &#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1607; by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




&#1582;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607; by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1577; by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;&#1578;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610;&#1601;&#1575; by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




&#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604; &#1591;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




FAIFA # by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




&#1606;&#1580;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; 4 by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




&#1606;&#1580;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; 2 by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

That looks a bit tacky, don't you think so?

I think they should just stick to palm trees or trees in general. Just plant more of them instead of this. Riyadh should do it on a much bigger scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@flamer84 

Do you know that Romania maintains good relations with KSA?


----------



## flamer84

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @flamer84
> 
> Do you know that Romania maintains good relations with KSA?



We have good relations with most of the arab countries man,and not from yesterday but for decades.Since the 60's arab students(egyptians,algerians,lebanese) come to romanian universities, our former Health Minister is a syrian palestinian who came here in the 80's and decided to stay,we've build the House of Parliament in Sudan with romanian money and engineers,etc.We were one of the first nations to forgive the new Irak on his debts,2,5 billion $ is no pocket money ,especially for a country like mine but we did it anyway in 2005.

If you have more insight on the romanian-saudi relations i would be happy to know more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

I don't always agree with Saudi Policy but itself country is beautiful and wise people, by looking at these pictures- damn heaven place. 

Keep posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RaptorRX707 said:


> I don't always agree with Saudi Policy but itself country is beautiful and wise people, by looking at these pictures- damn heaven place.
> 
> Keep posting.



This is what I expect from people like yourself Sir  

You'd be surprised if you know how popular Pakistan is among us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

flamer84 said:


> If you have more insight on the romanian-saudi relations i would be happy to know more.



Not much, but I like your history tbqh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Yzd Khalifa said:


> This is what I expect from people like yourself Sir
> 
> You'd be surprised if you know how popular Pakistan is among us.



Especially here in Canada overseas, I am amazed how Pakistani and Saudi brothers are very closed with each other and admire your cultures, I recognize it. Every good and bad apples in every country, not just Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RaptorRX707 said:


> Especially here in Canada overseas, I am amazed how Pakistani and Saudi brothers are very closed with each other and admire your cultures, I recognize it. Every good and bad apples in every country, not just Saudi Arabia.



Pakistan is our greatest ally and best friend. I dare you to prove any anti-Pakistani comments here being made by Saudis  

Pak Saudi Arab Friendship.flv - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

^Beautiful cake! 

May Pakistan and Saudi Friendship Long Live Zindabad! That's what we fit each other and common share. I encourage to start mutual military cooperation, i.e Drones development and Typhoon-F-16 Block 52 Exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RaptorRX707 said:


> ^Beautiful cake!
> May Pakistan and Saudi Friendship Long Live Zindabad! That's what we fit each other and common share. I encourage to start mutual military cooperation, i.e Drones development and Typhoon-F-16 Block 52 Exercises.



With great pleasure 

We literally have signed tens of agreements.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Tourism in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Farasan Islands  

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @JUBA @al-Hasani Please when ever you are in Kaba or Masjid E Nabwi make dua for me that I die as the martyr fighting the enemies of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and Muslims and before I die I at least would have hunted down at least 150 enemies of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani I asked you guys something above please at least reply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani I asked you guys something above please at least reply


Sure, I will be in Mecca this year.


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Sure, I will be in Mecca this year.



Thanks Akhi Please do it as many times as you could


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> Thanks Akhi Please do it as many times as you could



This year, I will be stationed to Mecca during Hajj, and I will make a good supplication for you. 

But, you have to distinguish between those who are innocent people and those of wanted to harm you.


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> This year, I will be stationed to Mecca during Hajj, and I will make a good supplication for you.
> 
> But, you have to distinguish between those who are innocent people and those of wanted to harm you.



I just asked you to make dua that I hunt down those who are enemies of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and Muslims if ALLAH accepts my dua he will take me to his enemies and enemies of his RASOOL SAW And Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani I asked you guys something above please at least reply



I was banned and away 7abibi and could thus not reply to your post. I will pray for you and all of humanity. Don't worry. Also please don't do something stupid. Also think of the consequences even though you want good. I will be back home in Makkah once I finish my studies abroad. Now I am only going back when I have the time which is not regularly unfortunately. Anyway then I will invite you to KSA if you wish.




RaptorRX707 said:


> I don't always agree with Saudi Policy but itself country is beautiful and wise people, by looking at these pictures- damn heaven place.
> 
> Keep posting.





RaptorRX707 said:


> Especially here in Canada overseas, I am amazed how Pakistani and Saudi brothers are very closed with each other and admire your cultures, I recognize it. Every good and bad apples in every country, not just Saudi Arabia.





RaptorRX707 said:


> ^Beautiful cake!
> 
> May Pakistan and Saudi Friendship Long Live Zindabad! That's what we fit each other and common share. I encourage to start mutual military cooperation, i.e Drones development and Typhoon-F-16 Block 52 Exercises.





Thank you for all the warm words 7abibi and that you are able to distinguish between state actors (government/rulers) and the people. Saudi Arabia and Pakistan indeed have warm relations not only on a state level but between us as people. I talk from experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> I was banned and away 7abibi and could thus not reply to your post. I will pray for you and all of humanity. Don't worry. Also please don't do something stupid. Also think of the consequences even though you want good. I will be back home in Makkah once I finish my studies abroad. Now I am only going back when I have the time which is not regularly unfortunately. Anyway then I will invite you to KSA if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the warm words 7abibi and that you are able to distinguish between state actors (government/rulers) and the people. Saudi Arabia and Pakistan indeed have warm relations not only on a state level but between us as people. I talk from experience.


The Dua which I told you to make please make that dua for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> The Dua which I told you to make please make that dua for me



Make Dua for me too 7abibi. Made some stupid comments here which I regret. An anti-Muslim and anti-Arab made some bad comments and I was stupid enough to fall into his trap.


----------



## [Bregs]

Apart from being a pious, sacred land Saudi arabia is well developed, beautiful country. specially country side are very well preserved historic sites




al-Hasani said:


> Nice Green . by oldwolf., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desert View . by oldwolf., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That,s Me Playing Football In The Desert . by oldwolf., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Farm . by oldwolf., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the Sunset with my Camera . by oldwolf., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water every where . by oldwolf., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madain Saleh 2 . by oldwolf., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Deesa . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

al-Hasani said:


> The first picture you quoted are not really mountains. Just small hills. It is a oasis town in Northern Hejaz. The mountain regions are in the remaining Hejaz and Southern KSA.



Past historic sites are like gold mine of rich heritage n nostalgia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

very diverse landscapes and beautiful country kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

[Bregs];4696133 said:


> Apart from being a pious, sacred land Saudi arabia is well developed, beautiful country. specially country side are very well preserved historic sites





[Bregs];4696164 said:


> Past historic sites are like gold mine of rich heritage n nostalgia





[Bregs];4696257 said:


> very diverse landscapes and beautiful country kingdom of Saudi Arabia.



You are very welcome my friend. Always welcome to KSA as well. I am glad that you liked all the many photos. Feel free to ask any questions.

More natural wonders of KSA:















Cruise to the Farasan Islands, Saudi Arabia by Arthur Anker, on Flickr




Farasan island - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Farasan Island_0392 by Bandar Yousef, on Flickr




&#1601;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; by jazan2013, on Flickr




Farasan Island by Alrefaeibox, on Flickr




Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr




Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604; &#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




FAIFA MOUNTAINS by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; by &#1582;&#1600;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

he interior of the Mosque of Umar ibn al-Khattab (ra), the first rightly guided Caliph, in Madinah:




Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr




After Raining Day . by oldwolf., on Flickr




I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

Beautiful landscapes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

[Bregs];4699615 said:


> Beautiful landscapes



You are welcome.




Al-`Ula - north side by Amru_essam, on Flickr









Al Ula Oasis by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr




Al Ula 2011 by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr




saudi arabia riyadh king abdulaziz museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk ØªØ¨Ù&#710;Ù&#402;, on Flickr










Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr




Jeddah Old Houses by Ahmed AB, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606; - &#1581;&#1602;&#1604; Valley Aleghan- haqel by mosa3ad alshetwi, on Flickr




&#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; by Abdullah Al-Okime lI &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1603;&#1610;&#1605;&#1610;, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1577; by Desert &#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1577;, on Flickr




alaqaan-3 by Rami alomrani, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607; by Desert &#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1577;, on Flickr




Natural beauty by Abdullah AL-balawi, on Flickr




&#1605;&#1586;&#1585;&#1593;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; by &#1074;&#814;&#953;&#777;d&#821;&#333; &#9475; &#1570;&#1582;&#1588;&#1570;&#1711; &#1610;&#1570; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; « .., on Flickr




2013 V12 Aston Martin Vanquish (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Wonderful pics brother. Keep em coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

This striking image of the coastline of southwestern Saudi Arabia was taken by astronauts on the International Space Station. Patchy cloud cover partially obscures and blurs the city lights, especially in the vicinity of Khamis Mushait and Abha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

That's an awesome image right there, @Argus Panoptes!




































Arabian leopard:





Last Arabian lion was killed in northern Saudi Arabia in 1923.






The world famous Arabian horse:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 5 by zak.abb, on Flickr




Abha by sharafud, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Al Ula mountains &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Madain saleh tombs - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr









Riyadh City - Saudi KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr








shada top view by ramnathkoti, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606; 13 by zak.abb, on Flickr


----------



## al-Hasani

Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Architecture- Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Jeddah old town - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Palace of Shubra in Taif - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Uploaded with ImageShack.us











saudi arabia jeddah ethnological museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## al-Hasani

*A little bit of Riyadh and outskirts:*



















riyadh-16 by Alan Light, on Flickr




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr




The Globe (DSC_6879) by Mark Caidic Photography, on Flickr




Riyadh Street 2 by CristalArt, on Flickr




Riyadh Skyline at Sundown by mypudgyfingers, on Flickr


----------



## VelocuR

Captain Majed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## al-Hasani

Great videos, Khalifa.



RaptorRX707 said:


> Captain Majed!



My exact thought!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

God is great!  

You are welcome.  


al-Hasani said:


> Great videos, Khalifa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

http://dc529.*******.com/img/K8vM62Q3/s7/0.8616343087384026/1_online.jpg?async&0.9992140592075884



















Long Exposure by Bilal Murtaza Photography, on Flickr











Everyone check this AWESOME video about Riyadh out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfL43eDXaXU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Abha City -Saudi Arabia - YouTube


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKE3zMKzgN8http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKE3zMKzgN8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Arabian Legend 

I dedicate this for you  

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> I dedicate this for you
> 
> &#8235;



Al-Baha is indeed beautiful place, the weather is amazing and yummy cuisine too. However, being born and raised in Riyadh made me less-motivated to visit other places here in KSA. I feel like a fish and Riyadh is my water-tank, leaving the tank will result to my death..

Thanks for sharing homeboy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Jeddah, Salman's Gulf 
&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Jazan 
&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> I dedicate this for you
> 
> &#8235;



Already posted by me, is that not right, @Arabian Legend? 

Great videos once again, Khalifa. We need more pictures next time though.

Anyway here is a video from Jizan which includes the beautiful Farasan Islands.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2RIz4ROQ1w

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_x5IIgvm35w

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMBR774P8AY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


>



So it was you who stole my car.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> So it was you who stole my car.



Nop wasn't me it was @Yzd Khalifa, I thought it was his. How dare you Yzd. 

Next time find another cameraman you thief

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> Nop wasn't me it was @Yzd Khalifa, I thought it was his. How dare you Yzd.
> 
> Next time find another cameraman you thief




 I'm sorry buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Yzd Khalifa said:


> &#8235;


All that food for one person?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

T-123456 said:


> All that food for one person?



No, this is just for show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> Nop wasn't me it was @Yzd Khalifa, I thought it was his. How dare you Yzd.
> 
> Next time find another cameraman you thief




We need to hire ISI's 'Surgical Intervention Wing' to get this khalifa thief assassinated by military grade polonium. 
 @Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> We need to hire ISI's 'Surgical Intervention Wing' to get this khalifa thief assassinated by military grade polonium.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa



Not b4 our Nawaz's plot fruits out!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


>








Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr









Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr




Mosque of Imam Muhammad bin Abdul Wahab HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Heritage HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr









Dialogue mother- Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Farm between sand -Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr



can someone take me to this^^ place please I'd love to go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> can someone take me to this^^ place please. I'd love to go there.



&#x202b;











































Seriously bro we have a coastline second to none. The sheer length alone. So much potential!

A interesting and probably for all very surprising fact. There are *1150 *islands along the Saudi Arabian Red Sea coastline.


> "There are plenty of untapped opportunities to promote tourism through the *1,300 islands in the Kingdom's waters*. While 1,150 of them are in the Red Sea and 150 in the Arabian Gulf, only 405 have distinct names and been surveyed by the Saudi Geological Society," said a member of the JCCI Tourism Committee Khaled Fahd Al-Harthy.



1,300 Saudi islands look for investorsTravel & Tourism - Zawya



T-123456 said:


> All that food for one person?



World famous Arabian hospitality. You cannot leave an Arabian house without plenty of food being thrown at you, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

very beautiful places. 




wow impressive ... it seems time doens't touch/damage it.



Arabian Legend said:


>


lucky guy . i am jealous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hussein said:


> very beautiful places.
> wow impressive ... it seems time doens't touch/damage it.
> lucky guy . i am jealous.



I initially wrote that you could see your ancestors homeland (Hijaz) in this thread since there are many photos from the ancient and beautiful Hijaz region and other parts of Saudi Arabia but then I thought that it might not interest you and deleted it again.

Thank you. Yes, it is old but unfortunately many places are being neglected. Now people all over the world nearly want all those fancy high skyscrapers which I think is a great shame. Yemen is among the last strongholds to resist that and some parts of KSA and probably also parts of Iran, Turkey and the Caucasus in our region. Oman also and some other Arab countries and the good kept architecture and heritage in Europe, parts of Asia and the Americas. Otherwise all countries are building the same styles.

This below will be history I believe. Unfortunately there is little one can do.










































The ancient and large Mada'in Saleh complex in Northern Hijaz - a World UNESCO Heritage Site today:




Mada'in Saleh /Al-Hijr /Hegra (&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581 by Basheer Olakara, on Flickr




al-Khuraymat Madain saleh Panorama - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Hussein

thank you 
then we have the same tastes. not only about the pictures you show but as well about your comment about Yemen.
don't worry they will be always people caring about past and protecting the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Stable Saudi architecture by Roni McGill, on Flickr




SAUDI-ARCHITECTURE-OLD CITY-JEDDAH by photo.of.jeddah, on Flickr




Old Hejazi architecture - Makkah, Saudi Arabia by hellimli, on Flickr

Often neglected.

Thankfully there are some that are being renovated which is very good.




Old Jeddah Houses renovation , Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Jeddah old ottoman Moucharabiah - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


























In my opinion the neglect is considerable.

For example Yanbu had one of the best kept and oldest city centers in the entire Middle East given its relative small size and now much of it is lost......

People have not learnt to appreciate what has been given to them. From pollution, destructing to neglect.

That is why I hope that Yemen will never catch this disease otherwise all the ancient charm and personality will be replaced by something everyone else has. That would be horrible. At most a controlled mixture I can accept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nowruz

Doesn't the Saudi government do anything to restore aging buildings.

By the way are their Sharks in Saudi beaches or can people swim freely?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Iranzameen said:


> Doesn't the Saudi government do anything to restore aging buildings.
> 
> By the way are their Sharks in Saudi beaches or can people swim freely?



They do but not as much as they SHOULD. Given the wealth at their disposition..... I will not say more than that. But many locals and Middle Eastern people in general or non-Western think that new shiny skyscrapers is the best thing someone ever invented.

This is why I respect and adore the Yemenis so much. Their heritage (visible) is second to none in the region. Virtually every single village whether in the mountains, lowlands, steppes, deserts, hills, next to the oceans have ancient well-kept buildings and the most astonishing thing is that the people in this time and age (year 2013) restore it in the same exact way as thousands of years ago. Knowing very well that there are easier ways to restore it.

This should not sound like I am anti new architecture. That is not the case. Dubai for example is an out of the world city in its very own way due to the amazing new architecture and all the tall skyscrapers but I would not want all the cities to look like that. There should be a healthy mixture. For example I love new projects that combine ancient architecture/traditional architecture with modernity. For example a traditional looking exterior and a complete new interior. Then you have two of the best worlds mixed into one. Anyway enough of the talk. The world changes and so does the views of people and what is "hip" and what is not and you have to accept that. At least one can hope that the future generations will not neglect it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Iranzameen said:


> By the way are their Sharks in Saudi beaches or can people swim freely?



The Red Sea which has the second biggest coral reef in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia is full of all kind of different sharks.

There are 44 species of sharks found in the beautiful Red Sea. You can read more here below. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Red_Sea_sharks

Many of them can also be dangerous. But which animal is or cannot be dangerous if you do not take your presumptions and behave normally?

You can swim without a problem and there are also resorts. There are places though were I would NEVER swim after dark and were large colonies of bull sharks etc. are found. But I frankly don't remember any incidents involving sharks in KSA. Maybe my fellow countrymen can help me out here? Or some Saudi Arabian fishermen seeing this page right here and now who speak English, LOL.

Regarding the neglect, aside from what I wrote in the other post then there are also some well kept architecture such as this one below which is very good as I see it. That is Jeddah below.

Otherwise large parts of Hijaz are relatively well kept aside from the Jizan, Najran, Asir, Bahah, Jawf provinces and many areas of Najd and the villages there. Although there is much neglect too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nowruz

al-Hasani said:


> They do but not as much as they SHOULD. Given the wealth at their disposition..... I will not say more than that. But many locals and Middle Eastern people in general or non-Western think that new shiny skyscrapers is the best thing someone ever invented.
> 
> This is why I respect and adore the Yemenis so much. Their heritage (visible) is second to none in the region. Virtually every single village whether in the mountains, lowlands, steppes, deserts, hills, next to the oceans have ancient well-kept buildings and the most astonishing thing is that the people in this time and age (year 2013) restore it in the same exact way as thousands of years ago. Knowing very well that there are easier ways to restore it.
> 
> This should not sound like I am anti new architecture. That is not the case. Dubai for example is an out of the world city in its very own way due to the amazing new architecture and all the tall skyscrapers but I would not want all the cities to look like that. There should be a healthy mixture. For example I love new projects that combine ancient architecture/traditional architecture with modernity. For example a traditional looking exterior and a complete new interior. Then you have two of the best worlds mixed into one. Anyway enough of the talk. The world changes and so does the views of people and what is "hip" and what is not and you have to accept that. At least one can hope that the future generations will not neglect it all.



Ok but anyways you have a beautiful country.

Even though we Iranians and Arabs have our differences with each other we should still respect each other after all we have similar culture and same religion Elhamdullillah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Iranzameen said:


> Ok but anyways you have a beautiful country.
> 
> Even though we Iranians and Arabs have our differences with each other we should still respect each other after all we have similar culture and same religion Elhamdullillah.



The issue needs a little bit of tolerance; that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587; &#1580;&#1576;&#1604; &#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr




Al-`Ula - north side by Amru_essam, on Flickr









Al Ula Oasis by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr




Al Ula 2011 by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr




saudi arabia riyadh king abdulaziz museum by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk ØªØ¨Ù&#710;Ù&#402;, on Flickr










Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Some pictures of Saudi Arabians.



















































Among them quite well known Saudi Arabian diaspora mainly based in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

It's a rainy day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Arabia ^_^ deserts by A.Aziz Hajjaj &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1576;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;, on Flickr




Sunrise in Riyadh, Capital of Saudi Arabia [2048x1366] by redditpictures, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585; by A.Aziz Hajjaj &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1576;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1607; &#1601;&#1610; &#1608;&#1587;&#1591; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; by A.Aziz Hajjaj &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1576;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;, on Flickr




sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1586;&#1610;&#1586; &#1576;&#1606; &#1581;&#1580;&#1575;&#1580;, on Flickr




Crater panorama -Hail - Saudi Arabia by &#9553;&#9608;&#9553; &#402;&#258;&#294;&#258;&#272; &#258;l-&#3667;a&#7784;&#1106;&#1106;ôØ&#1103;&#936;, on Flickr




Hail - Saudi Arabia - &#1581;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; by KSA-Z, on Flickr




Hail Storm in Riyadh by Sarfraz Abbasi, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1604;&#1604;&#1603;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1607; by basam algofili, on Flickr




Untitled by Meshari Fahad, on Flickr




&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1586;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; by basam algofili, on Flickr




&#1601;&#1608;&#1602; &#1607;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1581;&#1576; by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

al-Hasani said:


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr



Air Conditioner in a mud castle 

Seems a bit out of place and time


----------



## al-Hasani

persona_non_grata said:


> Air Conditioner in a mud castle
> 
> Seems a bit out of place and time



It is not a castle but a regular traditional (ancient) house in the province of Najran.

Why?




Fountain by FAISAL0ABDULRAHMAN, on Flickr




&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; by Barakh Altwiyawi &#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;, on Flickr




Silver Sands Resort by drewlets, on Flickr




Sunset Beach Resort by Waleed Alzuhair, on Flickr




golden beach  by mai al ahdal, on Flickr




Reem Riviera Resort by drewlets, on Flickr




Think Green! by Waseef Akhtar, on Flickr




A hidden gem by journeys in saudi arabia, 2006-07, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1600; &#1603;&#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; by Baiz., on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; by YAZEED2008, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; by YAZEED2008, on Flickr




&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; by s.sarandi, on Flickr




Untitled by .. &#1594;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610; }----&#10047; - GHADY BNT YAHYA , on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; by mr-marlboro, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; 225 by proflailazazoe2009, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; by Albashery, on Flickr




&#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1601;&#1593;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1607;&#1585;&#1607; by Abdulmajeed Al.mutawee || twitter.com/almutawee, on Flickr


@BLACKEAGLE 

&#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1587;&#1593;&#1610;&#1583; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603; &#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1610;

&#1606;&#1575; &#1571;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1589;&#1583;&#1602; &#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1588;&#1574; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1603; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1581;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;  by &quot; Don Quixote &quot;, on Flickr




&#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; by &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;, on Flickr




&#1602;&#1589;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1605;&#1603; by &#8362; .:&#9835;:. Mishari Al-Diab .:&#9835;:. &#8362;, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; - &#1581;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606; by Talal Qatar &#1345;&#847;0&#847;1&#847;&#439;&#847;, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; - &#1581;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606; by Talal Qatar &#1345;&#847;0&#847;1&#847;&#439;&#847;, on Flickr

^^

Najdi sheep in Northern Najd (Hafar Al-Batin) not far away from the Iraqi border during a snowfall/hail at the end of March 2007.

They produce amazing milk, wool and their meat is also tasty.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Najdi_sheep




&#1576;&#1610;&#1578; &#1593;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1607; 27 by &#3632;&#351;&#945;3&#945;&#946; &#945;&#951;&#353;&#945;&#311;&#3672;, on Flickr




 &#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1593;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr




&#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1578;&#1603; by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr


----------



## Huda

@al-Hasani you're hands0me man  


 @Alpha1 you want to see a man who is more gud looking than here is 0ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

@Mirzay I am the undisputed best looking person on PDF  
u knw that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Alpha1 said:


> @Mirzay I am the undisputed best looking person on PDF
> u knw that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Yes I am

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mirzay said:


> @al-Hasani you're hands0me man!



Thanks bro. I am sure that the same can be said about you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1583; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; - &#1581;&#1601;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606; by Talal Qatar &#1345;&#847;0&#847;1&#847;&#439;&#847;, on Flickr

A Newborn Lamb -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Najdi_(sheep)

^^

Najdi sheep in Northern Najd (Hafar Al-Batin) not far away from the Iraqi border during a snowfall/hail at the end of March 2007.

They produce amazing milk, wool and their meat is also tasty.

Hafar Al-Batin not far away from the Iraqi border again below (during the spring).






Iraq in the far background.

@Doritos11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Didnt know that, I thought it was all desert landscape looking at it from google maps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Didn&#8217;t know that, I thought it was all desert landscape looking at it from google maps.



We try to be so ambiguous to the extent that we don't reveal many statistics including military ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> We try to be so ambiguous to the extent that we don't reveal many statistics including military ones.



Well google maps is not detailed as it shows most of the ME as 1 big desert almost, I don&#8217;t follow many other maps to look at it, not sure what you mean with the rest of ur post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> Didn&#8217;t know that, I thought it was all desert landscape looking at it from google maps.



Well, the deserts, at least those in KSA are mostly mountainous and hilly (you can look at a topography map) and during spring they are often green and full of life. Only the Rub' al Khali remains the same all year around but all over KSA and elsewhere in the world where there are deserts (Iraq included) they are being transformed into greenery when possible. Just look at Israel. Al-Anbar is also fertile land although not all. Najd is also full of small farming villages. Najd means "highland" in Arabic so the area is hilly and it can get really cold during winter/nights. Riyadh for example has a elevation of 700 meters. Also don't forget all the palm grooves and oasis.

Also don't forget that there are now ancient dried out rivers in KSA (some recorded in the Torah and Bible) who are now flowing underwater and underground water in general that btw flows into Iraq from the Najd and Hijaz plateau. KSA-Iraqi relations on governmental areas might not be good but at least we are giving you water while the Syrians, Turks and Iranians are building dams. (smiley).

Btw I hope that the Saudi Arabian-Iraqi borders will be open again when the ME normalizes so we can have a normal relation again and people can visit each others countries, relatives etc.

For example since a very long time the border has been closed and the Saudi Arabian government has constructed a fence even.

@Doritos11

These are some of the desert areas in KSA:




After Raining Day . by oldwolf., on Flickr




I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Al-`Ula - north side by Amru_essam, on Flickr




Al Ula Oasis by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1587;&#1577; by Desert &#1606;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1577;, on Flickr









Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr

Rub al' Khali below which is an awesome natural area:












@Yzd Khalifa

Where does your signature come from? I like it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@al-Hasani 

It's a native American - Cherokee saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## disaster

can any saudi post photos of Najran !! can't forget those views man :')

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Well google maps is not detailed as it shows most of the ME as 1 big desert almost, I dont follow many other maps to look at it, not sure what you mean with the rest of ur post.



Yes, Google isn't well-detailed much, Why? Google can't show everything about a given country without having a pre-approval by its Gov't which is all what KSA wants. In similar cases, KSA prefers to stay ambiguous on certain topics and issues such as statistics, and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Next page.


----------



## al-Hasani

Photos from the National Day yesterday:
































&#8235;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

The green parade celebration is really beautiful and excited at the moment, I love these cute childrens!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

More from the National Day yesterday:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

More photos from the National Day yesterday from Riyadh:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani




----------



## Gabriel92

al-Hasani said:


>



Nice clothes ! 

What is his name ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Gabriel92 said:


> Nice clothes !
> 
> What is his name ?



No, idea bro. Just random Saudi Arabian children in one of the many traditional Arab outfits during the occasion of the National Day yesterday.

LOL, where you asking about the name of the children or clothes? Maybe you thought that they were children of some important Saudi Arabians?

If you are talking about the clothes than that is a agal, keffiyeh and a thawb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

These are Thobes Shemaq
Agals and Bisht (clothing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

al-Hasani said:


> LOL, where you asking about the name of the children or clothes? .



The name of the clothes.

Thanks Al-Hasani and Yzd Khalifa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603;, on Flickr




&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; 11 by alshmal, on Flickr




Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603;, on Flickr




Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603;, on Flickr




tabukarea164 by tabuk &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603;, on Flickr




tabukarea226 by tabuk &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603;, on Flickr




desert and mountains in tabuk [1].... by oldwolf., on Flickr




Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603;, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

(LOL)



















Untitled by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




&#1607;&#1600;&#1583;&#1608;&#1569; by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

What's up mate... some pics of them awesome Najdi sheep would be appreciated..... 
@Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hyperion said:


> What's up mate... some pics of them awesome Najdi sheep would be appreciated.....
> @Yzd Khalifa



Don't tell me you're hungry?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Mirzay said:


> @al-Hasani you're hands0me man
> 
> 
> 
> @Alpha1 you want to see a man who is more gud looking than here is 0ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

LoveIcon said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

City of Hai'l

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hails, and snowflakes  Al-Jouf






Frosty crusts 





Burayidah, Capital of Al-Qasim


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Fuzz of joy


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Kharj City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Shoqaiq Beach by Abdullah AlJasser, on Flickr





























Untitled by Unique xm, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Untitled by MUBARAK Photo, on Flickr




TABUK 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




&#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; - &#1581;&#1587;&#1605;&#1607; - &#1585;&#1581;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




&#1583;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1586;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606; by abduleelah.s.klefah, on Flickr




Untitled by .. &#1594;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1585;&#1593;&#1610; }----&#10047; - GHADY BNT YAHYA , on Flickr




AlSeqa11-3 by &#9776; Hassan Ahmasani, on Flickr




After the rain II by khaled hmaad &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583;, on Flickr





ALwaiman sunset (Archive) by &#9776; Hassan Ahmasani, on Flickr




&#1594;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1605;&#1587; &#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr




&#1571;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; - &#1602;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; by Faris shehri, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Al-Madina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Dar Al-Hanan school in Jeddah from 1966.





Some students






Munirah Musli, Artist, Jeddah 1972.

Old Saudi Airlines adds from the late 1960's and early 1970's.










Some old pictures from the harbor of Jeddah:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Currently they should work on Separate system of Boys and Girls education.............


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Currently they should work on Separate system of Boys and Girls education.............



Why is that if I may ask ?


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


>



These are pictures of which occasion ?
@Yzd Khalifa When you would leave for Hajj ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> These are pictures of which occasion ?
> @Yzd Khalifa When you would leave for Hajj ?



I'm in Jeddah already will move out to Arafah soon


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I'm in Jeddah already will move out to Arafah soon



I am not getting confirmed at my job due to some problem please make dua for me for me getting confirmed on Job and also for more rizq and to spend it on way of ALLAH and that I die fighting the enemies of ALLAH in the battlefield and before I die I take out at least 150 enemies of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and Muslims Please make this dua for me akhi @Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@Arabian Legend you should also make dua for me and specially when you visit Kabah or Madinah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> @Arabian Legend you should also make dua for me and specially when you visit Kabah or Madinah



I will definitely akhi, my brother and my father are also going to make Hajj this year, I will tell them to make dua for you as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> I will definitely akhi, my brother and my father are also going to make Hajj this year, I will tell them to make dua for you as well.



By the way How many brother and sisters you are


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> By the way How many brother and sisters you are



We are a big family brother. Family members are 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> We are a big family brother. Family members are 12.


Please post pictures of Saudi Universities and with Students shown


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Please post pictures of Saudi Universities and with Students shown



You got it, give me a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Zarvan































Those are only few pics, there are a lot of pics for KSA's universities campuses. I will do post them later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> These are pictures of which occasion ?



Something called TedX in Riyadh. Mostly youth in attendance and a few experts depending on the topic of the meeting/discussion/presentation.

TED | TEDx: Independently organized TED events

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Old is Gold by Rayan M., on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1605;&#1606;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Untitled by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Untitled by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Al Khafji Beach - &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1574; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1601;&#1580;&#1610; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr





From zulfi city ... in saudi arabia - &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1586;&#1604;&#1577; &quot; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1604;&#1601;&#1610; &quot; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1610;&#1578;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Untitled by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Asswdah in Abha, Saudi Arabia - &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Ra's Ash Shaykh Humayd - &#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1610;&#1582; &#1581;&#1605;&#1610;&#1583; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1602;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1590;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610; &#1571;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1590;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; - Abha in saudi arabia by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




&#1576;&#1610;&#1608;&#1578; &#1593;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




&#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1571;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593; - Asir - Saudi Arabia by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Spotted Little Owl - &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1602;&#1591;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




&#1573;&#1602;&#1600;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Seba roumi - &#1589;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




From Ashiqr, Saudi Arabia - &#1605;&#1606; &#1571;&#1588;&#1610;&#1602;&#1585; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




From Tarout, Saudi Arabia - &#1605;&#1606; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1578; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr




Beaches of RAS tannura in Saudi Arabia- &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1574; &#1585;&#1571;&#1587; &#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## al-Hasani

Paradise by Rayan M., on Flickr



> This is the largets palm tree plantation IN THE WORLD!
> It is located in Al-Qassim region of Saudi Arabia and spreads over a vast 54,000,000 (fifty four MILLION) square meters. That's more than 5000 (fife thousand) hectars. In other words, the size of a city!
> 
> It belongs to Saudi Arabian Sheikh Saleh Bin Abdul-Aziz Al-Rajhi, and currently supervised by his son Sulaiman.
> The total number of palm trees in this large landscape is 200,000 palm trees that produce 45 different types of Arabian dates, eventhough the well-known types of dates do not exceed 15 in other plantations!
> 29,000 palm trees of the sum total is organically planted (no chemicals used) and the price for these dates can really skyrocket, if you know what I mean.
> 
> What's interesting though is that approximately 40% of the total production of dates goes to charities.
> When I met with the agricultural Administration of the project they told me that Sheikh Salih's vision is for the production of this plantation to reach every Saudi house in need, and even outside Saudi Arabia since they recently got the "ECOCERT" certification, which allows them to export to other countries.
> This is not All, though! This project is even listed in Guinness World Records as the largest palm tree plantation in the world.
> 
> The Agricultural Administration recently issued a book, or rather a guide, on how to handle palm farms projects, which is the result of more than a decade of hard work and experience, allowing farmers to have a better perspective for such projects and solving too many problems concerning this aspect, such as palm trees' parasites, irrigation plans and much more.
> 
> Despite the gigantic size of the project, it is not the only one. There several more across the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, but of course not of the same size.
> 
> From another point of view, dates have a very close relationship with the Arabian culture, especially in the Arabian Peninsula. Recent researches indicate that dates are complete meals and contain an extremely high value of nutrients.
> It has been mentioned in the Holy Qur'aan , and In the Islamic tradition, Prophet Mohammaed -peace be upon him- had urged upon having seven dates on each morning, as they are good for the health and protect from lots of diseases.
> 
> This was taken during my visit to Al-Qassim region.






The Niner by Rayan M., on Flickr



> "The Niner" or (Um Tes'aa in Arabic) is a game sort of like chess, in which two players are involved; each with nine pieces on the playing board. The pieces move according to specific rules, and the player with the most pieces on the board at the end of the game wins.
> 
> What's interesting here is that this game, like many other of its type, is no longer played except by the older generation, and is in danger of extinction.
> 
> These people spend almost half a day playing this game over and over... Enjoying a cup of tea, listening to the radio and talking about the good old times!
> 
> Taken in Al-Qassim - Saudi Arabia
> (Souq al Methnab)






&#1604;&#1576;&#1587; &#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1579;&#1610; &#1605;&#1606; &#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; by waLef-alGrh, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; - &#1587;&#1610;&#1587;&#1583; by Faris shehri, on Flickr

Famous roses from the city of Ta'if in Hijaz located nearly 2000 meters above sea level and known for its agriculture, in particular grapes, honey and roses. 




Roses Carpet by Hotoon Mohammed, on Flickr



















&#1587;&#1581;&#1575;&#1576;-&#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1601;&#1575; by Photographer Sami ALrefai, on Flickr




LOST by Faris shehri, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Next page.


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1605;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; by Faris shehri, on Flickr




Khobar City View - Saudi KSA by Njdaoi, on Flickr










Abha by Leen_AQ, on Flickr




Tabuk area &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603; by tabuk &#1578;&#1576;&#1608;&#1603;, on Flickr




| The Beach |  by Abdullah Al-Gafes, on Flickr




Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1570;&#1606; &#1604;&#1604;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1615;&#1605;&#1591;&#1585; !! by khalaf alnasser, on Flickr




Onaizah Farm (AlTurki Farm) by Abdullah alJaber &gt; AJ.SA, on Flickr




&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1586;&#1577; 32 by khalaf alnasser, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

&#1606;&#1582;&#1610;&#1604; by GHANEM ALYUSEF, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1577; 31 by khalaf alnasser, on Flickr




&#1576;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1581; &#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1589;&#1610;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 1432&#1607;&#1600;&#1600; by aziz-photo, on Flickr




HAIL-&#1581;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; by bosss888, on Flickr




&#1573;&#1606;&#1593;&#1603;&#1575;&#1587; &#1580;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1581;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; by Mohammed Al Fozan | &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;, on Flickr




&#9679;° &#1106;&#507;&#3648;&#315;°&#9679; by mqbel, on Flickr




&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1576;&#1604;&#1607;- &#1571;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; by shayej76, on Flickr




6&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; by mqbel, on Flickr




&#1579;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580; &#1581;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; by Mohammed Al Fozan | &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;, on Flickr




assoda12 by &#9776; Hassan Ahmasani, on Flickr

I sincerely love the outstanding beauty of our country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> I sincerely love the outstanding beauty of our country!



Beautiful indeed. It's a bit off topic, but hows the party scene (if any) for a common Saudi joe in SA? We hardly get any news of your part of the world. No offence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> Beautiful indeed. It's a bit off topic, but hows the party scene (if any) for a common Saudi joe in SA? We hardly get any news of your part of the world. No offence.



I don't think that I understand your question. Maybe I do. Anyway alcohol is not consumed in the open (not allowed) but those who want it can get it behind their own walls. Other than that people have the same fun as anywhere else just in different ways and without alcohol. In Jeddah there are parties reminiscent of those in the West but they are held more under closed doors. If people really want "to go wild" with the alcohol they can go to almost every neighboring country (aside from Iraq and Yemen) to do exactly that. For example Dubai, Abu Dhabi. If you are a citizen in one of the GCC member states you can travel freely across the borders of GCC member states. Saudi Arabians do this very often and are one of the biggest visitor groups to the UAE for example if not the biggest.

Also alcohol is simply not part of our culture. In pre-Islamic times it was but not anymore. Likewise we are a society where most people are Muslims. This influences the culture. Of course we also have many people who do not belief in anything. Anyway those are all political discussions. I rather keep it to just photos.

A few of the over 1200 Saudi Arabian islands:





























&#1601;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; by jazan2013, on Flickr

Some of the over 3000 km long coastline:




Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr














Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr

Also yesterday, when I was reading about Saudi Arabian and Indian relations all the way back to antiquity I learnt that the relationship dates back 5000 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> I don't think that I understand your question. Maybe I do. Anyway alcohol is not consumed in the open (not allowed) but those who want it can get it behind their own walls. Other than that people have the same fun as anywhere else just in different ways and without alcohol. In Jeddah there are parties reminiscent of those in the West but they are held more under closed doors. If people really want "to go will" with the alcohol they can go to almost every neighboring country (aside from Iraq and Yemen) to do exactly that.
> 
> Also alcohol is simply not part of our culture. In pre-Islamic times it was but not anymore. Likewise we are a society where most people are Muslims. This influences the culture. Of course we also have many people who do not belief in anything. Anyway those are all political discussions. I rather keep it to just photos.
> 
> Also yesterday, when I was reading about Saudi Arabian and Indian relations all the way back to antiquity I learnt that the relationship dates back 5000 years.



Appreciate that man, Obviously Alcohol is not part of your culture and I respect that but there are always rebels to break the strict restrictions (we have some here as well). I just wanted to know about the coming up younger generation, and thanks for the detailed reply. Anyway WTF happened to the Arabic Dress thread? 
Saudis are being accused of spreading hateful ideology all around the world, but you need to balance it with soft power as well (take it from a evil yindoo, it works wonder ). 
jokes beside... before this thread I always thought of SA as only a desert. It's a beautiful thread please make such thread about SA/Arabic culture as a STICKY THREAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> Appreciate that man, Obviously Alcohol is not part of your culture and I respect that but there are always rebels to break the strict restrictions (we have some here as well). I just wanted to know about the coming up younger generation, and thanks for the detailed reply. Anyway WTF happened to the Arabic Dress thread?
> Saudis are being accused of spreading hateful ideology all around the world, but you need to balance it with soft power as well (take it from a evil yindoo, it works wonder ).
> jokes beside... before this thread I always thought of SA as only a desert. It's a beautiful thread please make such thread about SA/Arabic culture as a STICKY THREAD.



Well, the funny thing is that it was us Semites who invented alcohol in ancient times. At least the first recorded findings/known use of alcohol. The word alcohol itself is of Arabic origin, LOL. So much for that.

History of Alcohol and Drinking around the World

But the view of alcohol has changed from time period to time period in the Islamic and Arab world. I suggest you do some reading about it if you are interested. You would be really surprised.

You are welcome. No problem. Well, it is inactive I guess.

Well, many have no idea what they talk about in general in this life. And those kind of people usually bark the loudest.

Anyway take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> Well, the funny thing is that it was us Semites who invented alcohol in ancient times. At least the first recorded findings/known use of alcohol. The word alcohol itself is of Arabic origin, LOL. So much for that.



Shukran Habibi for the alcohol ( and nothing else grrrrrr ) apologies if i got persian/ arabic mixed. 
cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> Shukran Habibi for the alcohol. Apologies if i got persian/ arabic mixed.
> cheers



Well, bro, Arabic influenced Farsi and not the other way around. Hundreds of loanwords (if not thousand), the Arabic-Farsi alphabet they use etc. But yes, that is Arabic.

Arabic is a world language. The language of Islam and one of the most widespread languages in the world and most spoken. It is in a different league in comparison. The official language of over 20 countries. It's influence is vast. 20-25% of all words in Spanish and Portuguese are of Arabic origin. Thousands of names of cities, villages and regions in Southern Europe are of Arab origin. Mainly Spain, Portugal and the other areas controlled by Arabs for centuries.




Gizan virgin islands and beaches &#1580;&#1586;&#1585; &#1608;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1574; &#1580;&#1610;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1603;&#1585; by CLICK GROUP &#1605;&#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; Moeen, on Flickr
















Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




Farasan island - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Farasan Island by Alrefaeibox, on Flickr




Harley Davidson | Riyadh Group by Tareq Abuhajjaj | Photography &amp; Design, on Flickr




2013 Ferrari F12 Berlinetta (IBN MANSI Auto) .. Jeddah, Saudi Arabia by &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;, on Flickr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcuAw77J8_Y

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> Well, bro, Arabic influenced Farsi and not the other way around. Hundreds of loanwords (if not thousand), the Arabic-Farsi alphabet they use etc. But yes, that is Arabic.
> 
> Arabic is a world language. The language of Islam and one of the most widespread languages in the world and most spoken. It is in a different league in comparison. The official language of over 20 countries. It's influence is vast. 20-25% of all words in Spanish and Portuguese are of Arabic origin. Thousands of names of cities, villages and regions in Southern Europe are of Arab origin. Mainly Spain, Portugal and the other areas controlled by Arabs for centuries.LOL



Language can never be bad ... and have heard few of the Arabic songs that randomly pops up on youtube vids. Although gotta admit only watched them coz of some beautiful girls in them. But the language has a soothing tone to it (not referring to the accent of red neck Arabs). Anyway, don't want to bu*tt into this beautiful thread anymore and disturb the flow of it. Please carry on with the beautiful images of your country. Really appreciate this thread, hopefully other Arabic cultural thread pops up too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

It's really beautiful i must say i wish i could visit the place anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

*Pilgrims moving from Mecca to Mina*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tacticool

Peaceful Civilian said:


> *Pilgrims moving from Mecca to Mina*



may next year we be a part of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> may next year we be a part of them.





Aamna14 said:


> It's really beautiful i must say i wish i could visit the place anytime soon.



Insha'Allah your wishes will turn into reality soon.






















The beautiful and world famous Arabian horses:






The incredible Rub' al-Khali desert:
















There are huge water reserves beneath the Rub' al-Khali desert and ancient dried out lakes. 





Two elders of the ancient Al Amrah clan of the Al Murrah Bedouin tribe. One of the greatest survivors in this world and in old times they used to travel thousands of km per year. Renowned for their poetry, memory, tracking, survival, pastoral and fighting/warrior skills. One of the few inhabitants of the Saudi Arabian Rub' al-Khali desert and its best experts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

@Arabian Legend and @Yzd Khalifa and @al-Hasani how do you guys celebrate eid up adha in Saudi Arabia do you like Pakistan when buy animal and do you keep them at home or not allowed and who mostly sacrifices the animal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Leopard - sightings in Hijaz and the Najran, Jazan, Asir and Bahah provinces. Critically endangered animal.






Sand cat (Felis Margarita)




Sand Cat by The Living Desert, on Flickr





























Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Bro, @kalu_miah this thread might catch your attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

@al-Hasani, thanks bro for pointing me to this thread, great pictures of beautiful landscape and fauna.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

This year's Hajj

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> ....



Man, you guys are blessed with such a beautiful landscape. But i wonder where the fcuk you guys drill the fcukin oil from. And + screw my Geography teacher for telling me BS about KSA (although, still waiting for the traditional Arabic dresses thread bro).
Damn, I would love to visit the place ... I hope you can cut some slack for a Kafir brother. JK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> Man, you guys are blessed with such a beautiful landscape. But i wonder where the fcuk you guys drill the fcukin oil from. And + screw my Geography teacher for telling me BS about KSA (although, still waiting for the traditional Arabic dresses thread bro).
> Damn, I would love to visit the place ... I hope you can cut some slack for a Kafir brother. JK.



Thank you and you are very welcome.

The oil and gas is mostly derived from the Eastern Province near the Gulf.

The biggest conventional oil field in the world is found in the Al-Ahsa Governorate. It is called the Ghawar Field.

It is owned and operated by the state owned Saudi Aramco.


> Saudi Aramco (Arabic: &#1571;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577;&#8206; &#702;Ar&#257;mk&#333; s-Sa&#703;&#363;diyyah), officially the Saudi Arabian Oil Co., is a Saudi Arabian national oil and natural gas company based in Dhahran, Saudi Arabia.[5][6] Saudi Aramco's value has been estimated at up to US$10 trillion in the Financial Times, making it the world's most valuable company.[7][8][9]



Saudi Aramco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some oil and gas fields:

















I have forgotten completely about that thread. I will try to update it if I get the time. Quite frankly I should not even be on this forum right now but preparing myself for upcoming exams in 4 weeks time. Already spent way too much time here.

Indians are welcome. We have 2.5 million Indians living in KSA. Muslims and Hindus. Most are Muslims though. Friendly people. Like the cuisine as well which has similarities with Arab cuisine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> Indians are welcome. We have 2.5 million Indians living in KSA. Muslims and Hindus. Most are Muslims though. Friendly people. Like the cuisine as well which has similarities with Arab cuisine.



Good luck with the exams brother. Take your time, we all be here for the further details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> Good luck with the exams brother. Take your time, we all be here for the further details.



Thanks bro. Good luck to you as well if you have any upcoming exams or something else of importance. I am quite busy right now with the studies and other things. Much to do. So don't expect me to update that thread in the immediate future. But when I get the time then tell me to do it and I will.



















Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




LOST by Faris shehri, on Flickr




Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-5 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Madinah_Masjidunnabawi_105 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




madinah_masjid nabawi_00012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




The_Holy_Prophet's_Mosque_Madinah-1003 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

I still want Oman!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




022 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Eid prayer_Madinah by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




006 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Untitled by Osamah alalmaei, on Flickr




Untitled by Osamah alalmaei, on Flickr




Movenpick Resort, Yanbu, Saudi Arabia by hhrahman, on Flickr




Masmak Fort, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia by Sarfraz Abbasi, on Flickr




Imam Turki Bin Abdullah Grand Masjid, Riyadh by Sarfraz Abbasi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani please post more pictures off hazrat Muhammad saw mosque and kabah @Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani please post more pictures off hazrat Muhammad saw mosque and kabah @Yzd Khalifa



On the occasion of this beautiful day I will gladly post what you asked for.




bab - Kaaba Masjid Al Haram in Makkah - Saudi Arabia  by Rula Ameer, on Flickr




المدينة المنورة07 by Rula Ameer, on Flickr




Masjid Al-Haram &quot;Kaaba&quot;, House of Allah by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr




haram-8 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




028 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




023 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




CALL OF THE MOSQUE by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




027 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr





010 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_1001 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani thanks akhi but heart and soul still wants more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I wish that I lived in a coastal city. Riyadh is beautiful as a modern city but it's gloomy nonetheless. 

These are my pictures:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani thanks akhi but heart and soul still wants more



I will try to post more pictures in the near future, 7abibi. Just be patient. Yes, I know how you feel. Especially since I am living abroad.

Some pictures of Riyadh and subsequent areas:




Mosque of Imam Muhammad bin Abdul Wahab HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Heritage HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr




Think Green! by Waseef Akhtar, on Flickr




Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Riyadh Skyline at Sundown by mypudgyfingers, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I wish that I lived in a coastal city. Riyadh is beautiful as a modern city but it's gloomy nonetheless.



let the party roll mate, thats how I do it.  You should hangout with me sometimes, I will show you what Riyadh looks like from my lens. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

[quotI


ArabSaudiegend said:


> let the party roll mate, thats how I do it.  You should hangout with me sometimes, I will show you what Riyadh looks like from my lens. :p



="Arabian Legend, post: 4899689, member: 137740"]let the party roll mate, thats how I do it.  You should hangout with me sometimes, I will show you what Riyadh looks like from my lens. :p[/quote]
When i would visit saudi arabia i would roam with you tell the details off populations off cities also post pictures off food points and malls from inside @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @BLACKEAGLE you should post pictures off jordan akhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Hey akhi How many of you are Hafiz if any and how many people do hifz in Saudi Arabia and also Jordan I mean learning completely Quran orally @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @BLACKEAGLE @JUBA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> Hey akhi How many of you are Hafiz if any and how many people do hifz in Saudi Arabia and also Jordan I mean learning completely Quran orally @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @BLACKEAGLE @JUBA


I think my grandpa, that's the only person I know in Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Zarvan said:


> Hey akhi How many of you are Hafiz if any and how many people do hifz in Saudi Arabia I mean learning completely Quran orally @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @BLACKEAGLE @JUBA





BLACKEAGLE said:


> I think my grandpa, that's the only person I know in Jordan.


Sorry but that is really few in pakistan every person know some Hafiz 2 off my friends are Hafiz in my school in my class only their were 5 Hafiz Jordan is Arab speaking nation you should much more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Hey akhi How many of you are Hafiz if any and how many people do hifz in Saudi Arabia and also Jordan I mean learning completely Quran orally @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @BLACKEAGLE @JUBA



Yes akhi I have memorized the Quran when I was 9-10 years old but sadly I forgot a lot of it nowadays especially the long surahs. I still read it every day though.

how about you @Zarvan are you Hafiz of the Quran or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> Sorry but that is really few in pakistan every person know some Hafiz 2 off my friends are Hafiz in my school in my class only their were 5 Hafiz Jordan is Arab speaking nation you should much more


You are right bro, that's really unfortunate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes akhi I have memorized the Quran when I was 9-10 years old but sadly I forgot a lot of it nowadays especially the long surahs. I still read it every day though.
> 
> how about you @Zarvan are you Hafiz of the Quran or not?


Than you need to remember it again because forgetting Quran is not a good thing and I have heard it that it is sin


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Than you need to remember it again because forgetting Quran is not a good thing and I have heard it that it is sin



Yes sir Im reading it everyday and will do my best to re-memorize it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes sir Im reading it everyday and will do my best to re-memorize it again.


Good Job and where the hell is @Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Good Job and where the hell is @Yzd Khalifa



No freaking idea.


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> Hey akhi How many of you are Hafiz if any and how many people do hifz in Saudi Arabia and also Jordan I mean learning completely Quran orally @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @BLACKEAGLE @JUBA



My story is similar to Arabian Legend. Unfortunately I forgot a lot as well. Although I plan to change that. My grandfather memorized the entire Qur'an at the age of 11 and still remembers it although he is nearly 90 years of age. Many of my family members put me to shame in that aspect.


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> When i would visit saudi arabia i would roam with you tell the details off populations off cities also post pictures off food points and malls from inside @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @BLACKEAGLE you should post pictures off jordan akhi



I can highly recommend you reading the text below. A short text about/introduction to every region in Saudi Arabia and some of the main cities. The rest I will try to post in the upcoming days if the time allows me.



> *Main Cities*
> 
> Makkah and Madinah, Islam’s two holiest cities, are located in Saudi Arabia. Makkah is the birthplace of the Prophet Muhammad and the focal point of Hajj, the Islamic pilgrimage in which almost two million Muslims from all parts of the world participate every year. Madinah is the city where Prophet Muhammad emigrated and lived. Riyadh, located in the central province, is the capital city of Saudi Arabia. It is also the high-tech center of modern Saudi Arabia and houses the headquarters of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC). Jeddah, located along the eastern coast of the Red Sea, is the commercial capital of Saudi Arabia, and serves as an entrance to the rest of the peninsula. Jeddah’s ports hence become the main thoroughfares for trade.
> 
> The twin cities of Jubail and Yanbu are a symbol of the government’s vision of Saudi Arabia’s future development. Jubail lies on the Arabian Gulf in the Eastern Province of the Kingdom. It is located 80 kilometers north of Dammam, and is an ancient center and caravan junction famous for pearling. It has the world’s largest petrochemical complex. Yanbu is located on the East Coast of the Red Sea about 350 kilometers north-west of Jeddah. It houses the Directorate General of the Royal Commission for Jubail & Yanbu. It is a typical industrial fortress and a work of art in architectural engineering.
> 
> *Saudi Arabia by Regions*
> 
> Searching for investment opportunities in Saudi Arabia is easy due to the geographical diversity across the 13 districts - each has specific investment characteristics related to its economic and development needs. By getting an understanding of the geographic and natural resource features of each area, investors can easily explore thier investment plan for the Kingdom. Moreover, the large size of the country helps to attract further investment by paving the way for investors to easily choose a place relevant to thier investment plan.
> 
> *Al-Baha Region*
> 
> The Al-Baha region is located in the southwest of the Kingdom, sandwiched between the Makkah and Assir regions.
> 
> The region boasts fine scenery, including mountains, valleys and forests. Combined with its agreeable climate, Baha has, in recent years, taken its place among the resorts where Saudi citizens can holiday in summer, rather than going abroad.
> 
> Other cities in this region are Baljarashi, Mandaq, Qilwa and Al-Aqeeq. These, too, have moderate climates.
> 
> *Al-Jouf Region*
> 
> Located in the north of Saudi Arabia, this region is famous for its agriculture.
> 
> The city of Jouf is the administrative capital of the region. It is famous for its dates and olives, having hundreds of thousands of trees.
> 
> Guraiyaat is at the extreme on the north-west of Saudi Arabia and is famous for its salt deposits.
> 
> Duma Al-Jandal is another historic city from pre-Islamic times. It is famous for its ancient forts, the Omar Bin al-Khattab Mosque and an ancient tunnel.
> 
> Tabarjal and Suwair are also famous for agriculture, with large quantities of sweet water. The government distributed land to the farmers, which resulted in an agricultural boom in the area.
> 
> *Al-Medinah Region*
> 
> Located on the northwest of the Kingdom, with Tabuk to the north, Makkah to the south, and Hail and Qasim to its east, the region of Al-Medinah includes the cities of Al-Medinah Al-Munawwara, Yanbu, Hanakia, Badr, Khyber and AlMahd.
> 
> Medinah is the second holiest city in Muslim world. The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) and his followers migrated to this city in 622 AD.
> 
> It was in Medinah that the Islamic era began. It is the city of the Prophet. As the place where the Holy Quran was compiled, and where the Prophet's companions administered the affairs of the Muslim community, it was the seat of the first Islamic state. The Prophet (PBUH) is buried here.
> 
> Other cities in this region are Yanbu, which has a seaport on the Red Sea, and serves as the arrival point for pilgrims coming from Africa. It is also an industrial city.
> 
> Badr and Khaybar are other famous Islamic cities. Al-Mahd is famous for its gold mines.
> 
> *Assir Region*
> 
> Assir is a relatively fertile region in the extreme southwest (near Yemen) made up of coastal mountains. Mountain peaks rise to 3,000 meters and there is ample rainfall to support the natural vegetation and cultivation.
> 
> With juniper trees, wild olive trees, and even some larger trees, Assir is the only part of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia to support a forest.
> 
> The Assir Region has always been densely populated. With the implementation of government irrigation schemes, the agricultural potential of the region has been increased.
> 
> Abha is located in the southwest of the Kingdom. Its position, some 7,200 feet (2,200 meters) above sea-level, gives it a relatively moderate climate. Temperatures remain within a narrower band than in many other parts of the Kingdom. It also enjoys the highest level of rainfall in all of Saudi Arabia. The natural beauty of the region and its fertility have encouraged the Saudi Arabian Government to establish a number of national parks, enabling Saudi citizens to holiday in an outstanding location of natural beauty to rival anywhere abroad.
> 
> Some other cities in the region are Khamis Mushayt, Bisha and Al-Namas.
> 
> *Eastern Region*
> 
> Located in the east and southeast of the Kingdom, the Eastern Region contains the Kingdom's massive petroleum reserves. The headquarters of the Saudi oil industry is located in Dhahran, a few miles from the administrative capital and port of Dammam. Ras Tanura, the world's largest petroleum port, is located to the north of Dhahran.
> Dhahran previously served as the headquarters of Aramco, and is now the site of the King Fahd University for Petroleum and Minerals. It is served by an international airport of outstanding architectural beauty -combining traditional Islamic design with the most modern building technology.
> 
> Jubail and Yanbu constitute a unique experiment in development which has proved outstandingly successful. These two cities were planned to provide a purpose-built and highly efficient environment for modern industrial production.
> 
> Al-Ahsa is one of the oldest regions of the Arabian Peninsula. It is famous for its outstanding agriculture, and produces the best quality dates. It also has several tourism centers.
> 
> The fertile oasis-cities of Qatif and Hofuf are also located here.
> 
> *Hail Region*
> 
> Hail is surrounded by Al-Jouf in the north, Al-Qasim in the south, Riyadh in the east, and Tabuk in the west.
> 
> For centuries, Hail was seen as the “key to the desert” because it was the main transit point for pilgrims heading for the Holy cities of Makkah and Madinah, and for traders traveling north or south in the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> Towards the end of the Abbasid Caliphate, when the purity of the Arab language was threatened with dilution by foreign influences, the Muslim scholars of Hail took on the responsibility for protecting and promulgating Arabic in its purest form. As a result, the city became an important center for research and knowledge.
> 
> Kuthair, Qais bin Jerwah, Al-Trimmah bin Adie, and Antarah bin Shaddad all belong to this region. The last of these was named after a poet who wrote one of the most famous of all Arab poems, “Mu'allaqat”.
> The other cities of the region, Buqaa, Jubah, Hait, Al-Khitta, Rowda and Sameera, are famous for an abundance of sweet water. Wheat, dates, vegetables, and other items are cultivated here.
> 
> *Jizan Region*
> 
> Jizan was known in ancient times as Almikhlaf Alsulimani. It lies on the Red Sea, in the southwest of the Kingdom.
> 
> The Jizan area consists of fertile plains, forests, and mountains. The alluvial deposits brought down from the mountains by rivers and floods have created the fertile plains, which extend behind the coastal swampland. The forest region (the Alhazoun district), which is subject to flooding, consists of forests interspaced with areas of rich pasture. The mountain region is part of the Alsarawat mountain range, which makes up the jagged backbone of the Arabian Peninsula. The highest peak in Jizan is the Fifa Mountain, which rises to 11,000 feet.
> 
> The Jizan region runs along the Red Sea coast for almost 200 miles (300 km) and includes some 100 islands.
> 
> *Makkah Region*
> 
> This region is located in the western part of the Kingdom, with Al-Madinah to the north, Riyadh to the east and Al-Baha and Assir to the south. Cities in this region include Makkah, Jeddah, Taif, Rabigh and Qunfuzah.
> 
> The Holy City of Makkah is the birthplace of the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him), the place where God's message was first revealed to him, and where he returned after the migration to Medinah in 622 AD.
> 
> Makkah is Islam’s holiest city. Five times a day, the world's one billion Muslims, wherever they may be, turn to the Holy City of Makkah to pray. And at least once in their lives, all Muslims who can, perform the Hajj, the pilgrimage to Makkah. Thus each year the Holy City of Makkah is host to more than two million hajjis (pilgrims) from all over the world.
> 
> The Holy Mosque in Makkah houses the Ka’aba.
> 
> Jeddah is the commercial hub of the Kingdom, served by a seaport and an international airport. It has a huge pilgrimage city, a tent-shaped structure of outstanding architectural beauty in traditional Islamic design. Jeddah is more than 3000 years old and was known as a resting place for fishermen. It is the gateway to Makkah and is famous for its wide, beautiful corniche.
> 
> *Najran Region*
> 
> Najran lies in the southwest of the Kingdom. It is bounded by Yemen to the south; Al-Silayel and Wadi Al-Dawasir to the north; Dhahran Al-Janoub and the Asir region to the west; and Oman to the east.
> 
> Although Najran has a desert climate, the heavy monsoon rains that fall in the spring, combined with its underground water reserves, produce fertile agricultural land.
> 
> Originally, Najran was a small trading town known as Abul Saud. The large scale tree-planting program has created parks in Najran itself and in the surrounding villages. Najran also boasts the largest water dam in the Kingdom, the Najran Valley Dam, with a storage capacity of 85 million cubic meters (3,000 million cubic feet).
> 
> The other famous city in this region is Sharura.
> 
> *Northern Border Region*
> 
> Located in the northeast of Saudi Arabia, this region is famous for its livestock breeding and raw phosphate.
> 
> Arar is the administrative capital of the region. It lies at the cross-roads of international routes to Syria, Iraq and Europe, and serves as a transit point for pilgrims heading to the Holy cities of Makkah and Medinah during Hajj.
> 
> Rafha is another famous city in the region. It is named after a woman who used to sell pottery near a mountain in the city. It is a city full of ponds and ancient wells since the time of Prophet Sulaiman.
> 
> The other main cities in the region are Turaif, which connects to the GCC countries, and Awaiqliya.
> 
> *Qasim Region*
> 
> Qasim is located in the center of the Kingdom, with Hail to the north, Al-Medinah to the west and Riyadh to the south. Some of the cities located here are Buraidah, Unaiza, Bakariya and Darya.
> 
> Buraidah, the twin city of Unaizah, lies equidistant from the Red Sea to the west and the Arabian Gulf to the east. It is the regional capital of Qasim and is located on the edge of the Wadi Al-Rummah. The Wadi Al-Rummah is the longest wadi (river) in the Kingdom, stretching some 370 miles (600 kms) from near Medinah to the Al-Thuwairat sands.
> 
> Buraidah has a typical desert climate with hot summers, cold winters and low humidity.
> 
> As part of the Kingdom's agricultural development program, the region of Buraidah has made an outstanding contribution to the Kingdom's wheat and poultry production. It has played a crucial role in enabling the Kingdom to become not only self-sufficient in wheat, but also a major exporter of the cereal.
> 
> *Riyadh Region*
> 
> The central region is considered the heartland of Saudi Arabia both physically and culturally. It is essentially a vast plateau area, but contains uplands, broad valleys, dry rivers and a number of marshes - thought to be the remnants of inland seas which existed in ancient geological times. Most of the central region is arid, with some oases in the north around Qasim.
> 
> Riyadh is the capital city of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and now rivals any modern city in the world with the splendor of its architecture. Broad highways sweep through the city, passing over and under each other in an impressive and still-growing network. Trees line the broad streets and avenues, giving pleasure and shade to all those who linger beneath them.
> 
> The name Riyadh is derived from the Arabic word rawdah, meaning “a place of gardens and trees.” With many wadis (a river run dry) in the vicinity, Riyadh has always been a fertile area set in the heartland of the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> Of all the Kingdom's developmental achievements, Riyadh is perhaps the most accessible to the foreign visitor. It is served by the King Khalid International Airport, itself a marvel of design that combines traditional Arab styles with the best of modern architecture.
> Other cities in this region include Al-Kharj, famous for its agriculture; Darraiya, an ancient city; Dawadmi, Zulfi, Majma and Shargra, among others.
> 
> *Tabuk Region*
> 
> Located in the northwest of Saudi Arabia, this region is rich in raw materials such as silica sand, limestone, and clay.
> 
> For more than 4,000 years, the city of Teema served as the summer capital for the Babel kings.
> 
> Al-Wajh is famous for its moderate climate all year round.
> 
> UmmLujj is situated on the coast of the Red Sea. It has long been famous for pearls and, more recently, for fishing, agriculture, and manufacturing gypsum.
> 
> Haql is situated on the borders of Jordan, Egypt, and Palestine, and is famous for tourism.
> 
> Duba is also famous for fishing and agriculture



http://www.gip.gov.sa/sites/english/AboutKingdom/Pages/Home.aspx


----------



## MooshMoosh

@al Hasani

Salam Alaykum, among my favourite brother here.

I heard recently but this may find it funny to you, have you heard anything of when Muslim women in Islamic countries sees Saudi Arabian men as fitna? You know, just wondering because if this is true then the men have to wear Niqab, just kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MooshMoosh

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes akhi I have memorized the Quran when I was 9-10 years old but sadly I forgot a lot of it nowadays especially the long surahs. I still read it every day though.



So true, felt like I'm not the only one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes akhi I have memorized the Quran when I was 9-10 years old but sadly I forgot a lot of it nowadays especially the long surahs. I still read it every day though.
> 
> how about you @Zarvan are you Hafiz of the Quran or not?



You'd never forget a Justin Bieber song would you but the Koran - No...can't remember it ! 

So disappointed in you ! 

Nahhh...not really !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> Thanks bro. Good luck to you as well if you have any upcoming exams or something else of importance. I am quite busy right now with the studies and other things. Much to do. So don't expect me to update that thread in the immediate future. But when I get the time then tell me to do it and I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOST by Faris shehri, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-5 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madinah_Masjidunnabawi_105 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madinah_masjid nabawi_00012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Holy_Prophet's_Mosque_Madinah-1003 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Beautiful pictures MashaAllah Wish to see more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani are you Hafiz ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

MooshMoosh said:


> @al Hasani
> 
> Salam Alaykum, among my favourite brother here.
> 
> I heard recently but this may find it funny to you, have you heard anything of when Muslim women in Islamic countries sees Saudi Arabian men as fitna? You know, just wondering because if this is true then the men have to wear Niqab, just kidding.





Good one brother. Great to see you back. I hope you had a blessed Eid al-Adha with your family and loved ones.



Aamna14 said:


> Beautiful pictures MashaAllah Wish to see more.



I am glad that you like it. I will try to upload the thread and please feel free to ask any question about KSA and its people.



Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani are you Hafiz ?



Dear brother, please read post number 763 in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> My story is similar to Arabian Legend. Unfortunately I forgot a lot as well. Although I plan to change that. My grandfather memorized the entire Qur'an at the age of 11 and still remembers it although he is nearly 90 years of age. Many of my family members put me to shame in that aspect.


Than @al-Hasani you also need to learn it back as soon as possible Sir because that is not the good thing and it seems almost every second child in Saudi Arabia does Hifz is it right ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> Than @al-Hasani you also need to learn it back as soon as possible Sir because that is not the good thing and it seems almost every second child in Saudi Arabia does Hifz is it right ????????



Yes, I have to which I also plan to. Yes, I would say it is very common. You learn it from a very young age in many families. I have especially forgot large parts of Surah al-Baqarah and Surah al-Kahf. But you need a dedication and will to learn it again and Insha'Allah I will.

Please watch this brother:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I have to which I also plan to. Yes, I would say it is very common. You learn it from a very young age in many families. I have especially forgot large parts of Surah al-Baqarah and Surah al-Kahf. But you need a dedication and will to learn it again and Insha'Allah I will.
> 
> Please watch this brother:


Youtube doesn't work in Pakistan Sir when it would work I would watch this video


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I have to which I also plan to. Yes, I would say it is very common. You learn it from a very young age in many families. I have especially forgot large parts of Surah al-Baqarah and Surah al-Kahf. But you need a dedication and will to learn it again and Insha'Allah I will.
> 
> Please watch this brother:


So you do Hifz with your school or first just do hifz than go to school


----------



## MooshMoosh

al-Hasani said:


> Good one brother. Great to see you back. I hope you had a blessed Eid al-Adha with your family and loved ones



You too habib! May I ask, what are you doing in a small island?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> Youtube doesn't work in Pakistan Sir when it would work I would watch this video



You should watch it. It is Surah al-Kahf by Sheikh Abdul-Rahman al-Sudais - one of the imams of Al-Masjid al-Haram.



MooshMoosh said:


> You too habib! May I ask, what are you doing in a small island?



I wish I was on the Comoros. Southernmost Arab country and a beautiful tropical island. No, I am not there but in Denmark. But I don't want to use it's flag since it contains a Christian cross when I use KSA's flag just above. I will only change location flag if the EU flag will be back. Until then I will keep the Comoros flag and maybe that will help me go there one day finally.

I am there spiritually, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MooshMoosh

al-Hasani said:


> I wish I was on the Comoros. Southernmost Arab country and a beautiful tropical island. No, I am not there but in Denmark. But I don't want to use it's flag since it contains a Christian cross when I use KSA's flag just above. I will only change location flag if the EU flag will be back. Until then I will keep the Comoros flag and maybe that will help me go there one day finally.
> 
> I am there spiritually, LOL.


lol wut? I thought you live in France, can't remember I think I saw your post about it months ago but I see now where you live Anyway, be sure sometimes commercial or makes Island looks good for attraction but in reality it can be different than what tourist expect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

MooshMoosh said:


> lol wut? I thought you live in France, can't remember I think I saw your post about it months ago but I see now where you live Anyway, be sure sometimes commercial or makes Island looks good for attraction but in reality it can be different than what tourist expect.



Yes, we have been living in France due to my fathers work but that was a few years ago. I have been studying in Denmark for 1 year now.

Well, that's the case with everything but I know the Comoros well. One of my best friends back in Makkah was from the Comoros - ironically his family was originally from Hijaz and Oman, and he told me everything about the island. Since then I have wanted to visit it. But it no doubt looks beautiful from photos. But sure so do all those 1300 Saudi Arabian tropical islands - over half of them uninhabited but the question is what to live for and what to do in such places? But of course the Comoros is not a rich country nor very well-known. I wish the Arab world would invest even more than they do. Insha'Allah. Nearby Mauritius and the Seychelles are more well-known due to more tourism.

Anyway let us not turn this thread into a chat thread. We really should get our own Arab thread on this forum where we Arab members and others who want to participate can chat with each other. (LOL at that smiley).

After all Arabic is one of the most widespread, important and rich languages in the world not to mention it being the language of Islam and the Noble Qur'an.

Bro, you were living in sunny Australia, right? Where if I may ask? How is the weather? Is is not spring time right now? Here in Denmark it is 13 degrees Celcius and cloudy most of the day. Horrible.


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> Good one brother. Great to see you back. I hope you had a blessed Eid al-Adha with your family and loved ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that you like it. I will try to upload the thread and please feel free to ask any question about KSA and its people.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear brother, please read post number 763 in this thread.



Oh thank you i sure will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> You should watch it. It is Surah al-Kahf by Sheikh Abdul-Rahman al-Sudais - one of the imams of Al-Masjid al-Haram.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was on the Comoros. Southernmost Arab country and a beautiful tropical island. No, I am not there but in Denmark. But I don't want to use it's flag since it contains a Christian cross when I use KSA's flag just above. I will only change location flag if the EU flag will be back. Until then I will keep the Comoros flag and maybe that will help me go there one day finally.
> 
> I am there spiritually, LOL.


Mr I have his CD I listen to it every time when I am driving the car

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MooshMoosh

al-Hasani said:


> Bro, you were living in sunny Australia, right? Where if I may ask? How is the weather? Is is not spring time right now? Here in Denmark it is 13 degrees Celcius and cloudy most of the day. Horrible.


Yeah it's spring now and I live in East Northern parts of Australia which is Melbourne, Canberra and Sydney where mostly Muslims are and Melbourne is the most. South and West Australia is hot but in here is moderate and mostly late December and January is between 35 to 45 degrees.

Anyway....

Because of capitalism in Africa, this explains everything. Yep agree, there is Naswarville thread on members section that I have no clue what they are talking about lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nawan Dam سد ناوان by Abdullah M, on Flickr




Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr















Agricultural Village قرية زراعيّة by Abdullah M, on Flickr




Yanbu Flower Festival by Ghazali (Orang Malaya Di Calgary, Canada), on Flickr

*A few of the over 1300 tropical Saudi Arabian islands seen from air:*




394-09 Island in the Red Sea by lalande21185, on Flickr

*Snorkeling in Obhor, Jeddah, in the Red Sea which has the second biggest coral reef in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia:



IMG_3819 by laloop, on Flickr




المملكة العربية السعودية - جنوب السعودية- محافظة بلجرشي - عقبة الابنا by md7dr, on Flickr




المملكة العربية السعودية - جنوب السعودية بجوار محافظة بلجرشي by md7dr, on Flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Nov 26 - Sunset over Dhahran by khowaga1, on Flickr




Jeddah November 2010 -20 by mick y, on Flickr





حقل by Faisal Almaiman, on Flickr




العللا by Faisal Almaiman, on Flickr




Jeddah Historical Area 3 by {HOOK}, on Flickr




Old Jeddah HDR by {HOOK}, on Flickr





جبال رضوى Radhwa by ThamerAr, on Flickr




Beach Yanbu by √-Fahad Al-Sayari ™, on Flickr

Why can I not post 10 photos per 1 post like before? It says 10 is the limit but you can only post 8 photos per post.

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Elephant Mount / جبل الفيل by Mansour Al-Fayez, on Flickr




غروب by Naif Al-Sawkan, on Flickr




الميـــــــــنـــــــــــــــــــــاء by Naif Al-Sawkan, on Flickr




الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Taif Saudi arabia Al shafa mountains by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




Al Albida Volcano Kybar saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Fruity by NidalM, on Flickr




wheat of saudi arabia by sol soñab, on Flickr




،،، مايبعدك عني ،، ولا اي مخـــــلـوق by H²О, on Flickr

Farming terraces in Makkah province:




Saudi Farm Terraces by Ichthys101, on Flickr




Walk in the Park by Ichthys101, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hijazi Hills Again by Ichthys101, on Flickr




Sharp Peaks by Ichthys101, on Flickr








Janadria-32 by Meme &amp; A - Y, on Flickr




janadria 25 by noura.m, on Flickr




Good morning by ŠãÙÐ ™, on Flickr




Hejaz by ŠãÙÐ ™, on Flickr




sweet smile of the honey vendor by Ashraf Osman, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr




مغيب الشمس مع الضباب في السودة by ماجد التيهاني1, on Flickr

Over 8.000 years old petroglyphs outside of Riyadh:




AH130433 by baldrick2dogs, on Flickr




Reflected Glory by baldrick2dogs, on Flickr



















جبال فيفاء Faifa mountain by abukhli, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa and @Arabian Legend guys please post pictures of your home and also mosque near your house


----------



## shazlion

Our Real Enemies who is really hurting us Economically, Deceptive Terrorism, Manipulating our Election Results, Manipulating our Establishments and Political Govts., Judical System is only 1 True Enemy and that is United States of America and their Shadow Zionist Illuminati Facist Nazis Crusaders Jewish Alliance Govt. In fact this Enemy is the Big Shark Whale who wants to Destroy Pakistan but also all Arabs and Muslims around the World, Obama is also Crypto Jew deceiving Whole World and Pakistan, No Independent Govt. in USA come in power unless bless by Zionist, Nazis, Supremacist, Crusaders Jewish Alliance and NWO Illuminatis plus Free Massons, they run whole world and printing Fake US Dollars through Federal Reserve Bank, Which is in reality mostly own by Jewish and Zionist Christian Alliance and International Jewish World Bankers, If US as a country goes down then that day will be a Day of Celebration not only for all Muslims but Whole World as US alone consume 80 percent of World Resources, All Americans including Blacks, Spanish, Indians and others support Endless Wars on Pakistan and Arabs for Oil, for their Resources and Nukes
If Zionist will not able to take out Nuclear Weapons from Pakistan using American Armed forces and NATO through Afghanistan and Pakistani Taliban then Jews and Zionist American Christians in India will use India to Suprise Nuke attack and Invasion of Pakistan to get Pak Nukes through India
so Zionist can never be destroy unless US as a country remain alive and Thanks to Allah, if US $ loose its value then it will begin End of US as Civil War in US will begin, Black killing Spanish, other Immigrants, Whites and vice versa InshAllah and Ameen
if only US will get destroyed then it will be end of Economic Terrorism on Whole World and most of Wars which happen in every few years regularly, Also Advice to all muslims start buy Gold, Silver, Food, Agriculture lands and Illegal Guns as time of Fitna and Dajjal is NEAR! and start moving out of Big Mega Cities like Karachi, NewYork, Dubai etc and move to live near Mountains, Jungles, Lakes, Rivers and Small towns and villages to survive Time of Dajjal - Anti Christ - 666 and also time of Gog Magog ( Yajooj Majooj) is very Near, In my estimates just 40 - 50 years, but Allah Subhanoo Wat'ala knows all Truth, Remember me in your Duas, prayers and Best wishes

Your Bro. and Sister in Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Biking in Riyadh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

@al-Hasani, we miss you homeboy where are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Biking in Riyadh


What is this building in Riyadh quite famous but what is it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> What is this building in Riyadh quite famous but what is it ?



Its the Kingdom tower, private owned by Prince Al-Walead Bin Talal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> @al-Hasani, we miss you homeboy where are you?



I am all well and good 7abibi. I am very busy right now and will be until the end of February although I will have very few classes in all of December and January. I have one very, very important exam on the 2 January and two important ones at the beginning of February. I have to make other assignments as well although those are not exams in the next few weeks so don't expect to see me much but you can never say never knowing how addicting this forum can be.
I might lose my patience and counter the usual suspects when they write nonsense!




السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




Onaizah Farm (AlTurki Farm) by Abdullah alJaber &gt; AJ.SA, on Flickr




Qassim Museum by zamora.ayie, on Flickr




Landscape of Al-Qassim by moa'ath_al-hajjaj, on Flickr




.. Al-Qassim .. by Khaled Al-Tamimi, on Flickr




.. Calmness .. by Khaled Al-Tamimi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> I am all well and good 7abibi. I am very busy right now and will be until the end of February although I will have very few classes in all of December and January. I have one very, very important exam on the 2 January and two important ones at the beginning of February. I have to make other assignments as well although those are not exams in the next few weeks so don't expect to see me much but you can never say never knowing how addicting this forum can be.
> I might lose my patience and counter the usual suspects when they write nonsense!



Yes that what I thought, good luck with whatever your doing. I wish your luck in all of your exams and assignments. But seriously man, stay around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes that what I thought, good luck with whatever your doing. I wish your luck in all of your exams and assignments. But seriously man, stay around.



Thank you 7abibi. All the best to you as well as you already know. Yes, will try. This forum takes too much of your time. If I was back home and not in a foreign country I would not be here as much. It's winter and cold here and the sun already sets down at 16.00. Quite depressing. Just need to finish part of my studies and return or study in a warmer country, LOL.

Anyway let us return to the photos.




وادي لجب by Hassan Alaiafy, on Flickr




وادي لجب جنوب السعودية 07 by AHMED ZIDANY, on Flickr




وادي لجب by owyed alowyed, on Flickr







Farasan Islands:




Farasan3-1 by Hassan Mashi &quot; netsmart11 &quot;, on Flickr




1 by Riyad Sohail ^. .^ رياض سهيل, on Flickr




من تراث جزر فرسان by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




من رجال جزر فرسان by owyed alowyed, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

That below is the biggest palm groove in the world. It is located in In Al-Hasa, Eastern Province. It is like a jungle. Arguably the dates in the world are produced there.














جبال فيفا by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr




Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

كلنا احرار by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




Study in the past time by owyed alowyed, on Flickr

World famous Arabian horses:




رأس غليص .! by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




Untitled by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




View . by oldwolf., on Flickr









faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr


----------



## al-Hasani

شخصية الحرب قديماً by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




ألوان .! by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




lovley little girl - الصغيرة الحبوبة by Abu Swailemابوسويلم, on Flickr




شبيهة رغد الوزان by Abu Swailemابوسويلم, on Flickr

*Tarout Island *with a history spanning 7000 years. One of the over 1300 Saudi Arabian tropical islands.
If I remember correctly then it is the third largest island in the Arabian Gulf.




Tarout Island by waltherhetzer1, on Flickr




This is Tarout Island. by Al Sughayir Mahdi, on Flickr




Tarout Farms مزارع تاروت by Lutfi Al-Basarah لطفي احمد البصاره, on Flickr




غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Typical ancient and small village in the interior of Najd:




Ushaiger &lt;3 (2/3) by мoh'Ď и♡, on Flickr




Jalajil &amp; Ushayqir Trip: October 2, 2009 by luis©patag, on Flickr

Coral reefs in the Eastern Province of KSA.




GulfPrintFilm02-08.tif by mikee84, on Flickr

Small uninhabited island, either Karan or Kurayn: One of the over 1300 tropical Saudi Arabian islands.




GulfPrintFilm02-28.tif by mikee84, on Flickr

Probably somewhere in Rub' al-Khali I gather:




Landcsape-2.jpg by Nasser Hamadnah, on Flickr

Al-Faifa mountains in Jizan province:






Ancient cultural treasures in Al-Ahsa:




Port Aqeer archaeological- اعمدة سوق ميناء العقير by Mshari., on Flickr




المدرسة الأميرية الأولى by

@Ceylal and @Hazzy997. You wanted to see some pictures of KSA. Here they are and in the remaining thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Never knew there was a mountainous/hill Greenland like that. Is that recent?


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Never knew there was a mountainous/hill Greenland like that. Is that recent?





LOL, bro. There are semi-tropical areas in Southern and Western KSA. All of Western and Southern KSA is mountainous. Areas of that part of KSA even receive the monsoon rains just like areas of Yemen and Oman do. Mountains above 3000 meters in altitude. Only Morocco and Yemen have taller mountains in the Arab world. Try and take look at a topographic map of KSA. Even the interior Najd is highland since it literary means highland in Arabic. You have to remember that we are a HUGE country - one of the very biggest in the world and thus a very diverse country in terms of landscapes as the photos show. Unfortunately many are ignorant about that.




Najran Old Fort, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr




FAIFA by eBrahim alhazmi إبراهيم الحازمي, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Some of the over 1300 tropical Saudi Arabian islands:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Typical ancient small town in the interior of Najd. Ushayqir in this case.




Ushayqir Ruins by ` bluechip®, on Flickr




Ushaiger &lt;3 (2/3) by мoh'Ď и♡, on Flickr




Jalajil &amp; Ushayqir Trip: October 2, 2009 by luis©patag, on Flickr




Jalajil &amp; Ushayqir Trip: October 2, 2009 by luis©patag, on Flickr

The ancient town of Al-Diriyah in Najd. Hometown of the House of Saud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Riyadh:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Mr. Justice said:


> Nice developments by the way......built upon slavery and dead human rights.......go for it......



So the beautiful nature was built by humans? Nice to know.

But you can join and clean a toilette or two.



@Aeronaut, @Zakii

Double user and probable troll on the loose. Please deal with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Coral reefs in the Eastern Province of KSA.




GulfPrintFilm02-08.tif by mikee84, on Flickr

Small uninhabited island, either Karan or Kurayn: One of the over 1300 tropical Saudi Arabian islands.




GulfPrintFilm02-28.tif by mikee84, on Flickr

Probably somewhere in Rub' al-Khali I gather:




Landcsape-2.jpg by Nasser Hamadnah, on Flickr

Al-Faifa mountains in Jizan province:






Ancient cultural treasures in Al-Ahsa:




Port Aqeer archaeological- اعمدة سوق ميناء العقير by Mshari., on Flickr




المدرسة الأميرية الأولى by

*Tarout Island *with a history spanning *7000 years*. One of the over 1300 Saudi Arabian tropical islands.
If I remember correctly then it is the third largest island in the Arabian Gulf.




غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Riyadh:



سبحان اللة ولحمدلللة، ، عندي سؤال لك لو سمحت... في اخطيلاط بين الشباب ول نسا هيك امباين، طب هما بكلمو بعض ولشباب محمترمين ولا الوضع غير البنات ولشباب بحترموش انفوسهم؟

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

@al-Hasani Beautiful pics dude. Thanks and Keep them coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> سبحان اللة ولحمدلللة، ، عندي سؤال لك لو سمحت... في اخطيلاط بين الشباب ول نسا هيك امباين، طب هما بكلمو بعض ولشباب محمترمين ولا الوضع غير البنات ولشباب بحترموش انفوسهم؟
> 
> Thanks.



إن المحادثات بين الرجال والنساء، وخصوصاً الجيل الأصغر، تتسم عموماً بالاحترام طبقاً للقيم الإسلامية والثقافة العربية المحلية. طبعاً تنشأ حالات مؤسفة من حين إلى آخر. فنحن نتحدث هنا عن مراهقين. ولكن تعلم أن السعودية بلد محافظ. ورغم أنها لا تبلغ حد الكمال، فهي تبقى أكثر البلاد تقيداً بالشريعة الإسلامية. وينعكس ذلك في ثقافة الناس

إذاً جوابي لك هو أنه يوجد عموماً احترام متبادل كثير، ومن يتجاوزون الخطوط الحمر إنما هم أقلية



Indischer said:


> @al-Hasani Beautiful pics dude. Thanks and Keep them coming!



You are very much welcome, Indischer.

A picture from some of the animals living in KSA:






Two cubs of the very rare Arabian Leopard born in the mountainous city of Ta'if located at nearly 2000 meters above sea level in Hijaz, Western KSA. From 2.5 years ago.






KSA has one of the richest bird colonies and a one of the richest sea life in the world and region.











Arabian oryx:






Gazelle:






The world famous Arabian horse:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> إن المحادثات بين الرجال والنساء، وخصوصاً الجيل الأصغر، تتسم عموماً بالاحترام طبقاً للقيم الإسلامية والثقافة العربية المحلية. طبعاً تنشأ حالات مؤسفة من حين إلى آخر. فنحن نتحدث هنا عن مراهقين. ولكن تعلم أن السعودية بلد محافظ. ورغم أنها لا تبلغ حد الكمال، فهي تبقى أكثر البلاد تقيداً بالشريعة الإسلامية. وينعكس ذلك في ثقافة الناس
> 
> إذاً جوابي لك هو أنه يوجد عموماً احترام متبادل كثير، ومن يتجاوزون الخطوط الحمر إنما هم أقلية
> 
> 
> 
> You are very much welcome, Indischer.
> 
> A picture from some of the animals living in KSA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two cubs of the very rare Arabian Leopard born in the mountainous city of Ta'if located at nearly 2000 meters above sea level in Hijaz, Western KSA. From 2.5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA has one of the richest bird colonies and a one of the richest sea life in the world and region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabian oryx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazelle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world famous Arabian horse:



اي أنا عارف في حلات قليلة بتحزن و كنت بدي اعرف عن الوضوع بين النسا ولشباب غاد و ريحتني انو معزمهم واثقين بل اسلام ، أنا عندي قاريب فل سعودية و منهوم نسا في لامكن اعرف عن الناس بوضوحة منا اروح غاد انشأ اللة

I know my arabic's bad have mercy on me please.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> اي أنا عارف في حلات قليلة بتحزن و كنت بدي اعرف عن الوضوع بين النسا ولشباب غاد و ريحتني انو معزمهم واثقين بل اسلام ، أنا عندي قاريب فل سعودية و منهوم نسا في لامكن اعرف عن الناس بوضوحة منا اروح غاد انشأ اللة
> 
> I know my arabic's bad have mercy on me please.



نعم ملاحظاتك صحيح

كما ذكر من قبل، المجتمع السعودي ليس مجتمعًا مثاليًا لكنني أقول إنه من بين أفضل المجتمعات بدون شك، فقد عشت خارجه وزرت بلداناً عربية أخرى

Yes, 7abibi your Arabic was a little blurry but I think I got it all. If you want to become fully fluent you have to practice and practice more like with most other issues here in life.

Also work on spelling الله correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> نعم ملاحظاتك صحيح
> 
> كما ذكر من قبل، المجتمع السعودي ليس مجتمعًا مثاليًا لكنني أقول إنه من بين أفضل المجتمعات بدون شك، فقد عشت خارجه وزرت بلداناً عربية أخرى
> 
> Yes, 7abibi your Arabic was a little blurry but I think I got it all. If you want to become fully fluent you have to practice and practice more like with most other issues here in life.
> 
> Also work on spelling الله correctly.



IPad keyboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Wonderful pics @al-Hasani, love that part of KSA.

Keep it up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Wonderful pics @al-Hasani, love that part of KSA.
> 
> Keep it up...



Who does not love it? it is breathtaking beauty!































Watch those cute legends in action. They made us proud!






Another classic from Jazan. Beautiful song.






@Arabian Legend, @JUBA, @Yzd Khalifa, @BLACKEAGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

The beauty of our ancient country is really something.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


>


Subhanalloh. You have a blessed and amazingly beautiful country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> Subhanalloh. You have a blessed and amazingly beautiful country.



So have you my friend. I love Indonesia. We Arabs have ancient ties to your beautiful country since the ancient times of trade etc. This is also how Islam spread to Indonesia and South East Asia. Millions of Indonesians, Malaysians etc. also have Arab ancestry as you might now. I wish very much to visit Indonesia.

BTW, don't you agree that some of the landscapes remain you of Indonesia's own landscapes. At least for me they do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> So have you my friend. I love Indonesia. We Arabs have ancient ties to your beautiful country since the ancient times of trade etc. This is also how Islam spread to Indonesia and South East Asia. Millions of Indonesians, Malaysians etc. also have Arab ancestry as you might now. I wish very much to visit Indonesia.
> 
> BTW, don't you agree that some of the landscapes remain you of Indonesia's own landscapes. At least for me they do.


That is true, those picture s are look very indonesia. I shown those pictures to my brothers but none of them thought they are taken in Saudi. They thought those picture taken in Bandung (one plateu city in Indonesia)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

Saudi Arabia need to expose it is natural beauty to the world to boost it's tourism. If not because of this forum and the similar forums I won't know that Saudi has this kind of beautiful landscape.

So far in my humble observation, Saudi is not doing very well in promoting and exposing their natural beauty. All we know about saudi arabia are the holy lands, oil and desert. I guess tourism (other than the hajj and umrah pilgrimage) is not playing a very important role in Saudi economy development. I believe it will change in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> That is true, those picture s are look very indonesia. I shown those pictures to my brothers but none of them thought they are taken in Saudi. They thought those picture taken in Bandung (one plateu city in Indonesia)





Yes, that is what I was saying because I have seen some parts of Indonesia that look very much the same and I talked with some Indonesians in KSA that told the same. I should inform you that there are a significant percentage of Saudi Arabians of Indonesian ancestry, especially in Hijaz that date back to old, old times.



Wahhab2701 said:


> Saudi Arabia need to expose it is natural beauty to the world to boost it's tourism. If not because of this forum and the similar forums I won't know that Saudi has this kind of beautiful landscape.
> 
> So far in my humble observation, Saudi is not doing very well in promoting and exposing their natural beauty. All we know about saudi arabia are the holy lands, oil and desert. I guess tourism (other than the hajj and umrah pilgrimage) is not playing a very important role in Saudi economy development. I believe it will change in time.



Well, I believe this is a major problem as well and I will do my part to change it and raise this problem inside the country. But it is mostly confined to non-Arabs and people outside of the Middle East. But I guess certain stereotypes are intact and difficult to change but at the end of the day it bounds in ignorance.

Anyway you are always welcome to visit KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, that is what I was saying because I have seen some parts of Indonesia that look very much the same and I talked with some Indonesians in KSA that told the same. I should inform you that there are a significant percentage of Saudi Arabians of Indonesian ancestry, especially in Hijaz that date back to old, old times.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe this is a major problem as well and I will do my part to change it and raise this problem inside the country. But it is mostly confined to non-Arabs and people outside of the Middle East. But I guess certain stereotypes are intact and difficult to change but at the end of the day it bounds in ignorance.
> 
> Anyway you are always welcome to visit KSA.


Visiting KSA? For sure insha Alloh. I doubt I can visit the places in your pictures combined with umrah or hajj pilgrimage. For umrah I will prefer to do it during the last 10 days of Ramadan. For hajj, it is a journey of a lifetime for most of Indonesian so we will be only concentrating on this hajj only. The money might not be the biggest issue, but you have to wait for 10 years (at least) after enlisted (by paying huge amount of money-by Indonesian standard) with the government. With the current development around the masjid al haram it is gonna take longer. Usually Indonesian government can depart 200k people for a hajj session, but this year it was much less. My mother is supposed to get her "portion" to go for hajj in 2016 but with the current trend I doubt she can go at that time. I pray to Alloh that Saudi government can speed up the development of masjid al haram ash sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*All the photos from post 821 in this thread to this post (number 826) are the courtesy of the Saudi Arabian embassy to Japan.*

Photo Gallery of Saudi Arabia



Wahhab2701 said:


> Visiting KSA? For sure insha Alloh. I doubt I can visit the places in your pictures combined with umrah or hajj pilgrimage. For umrah I will prefer to do it during the last 10 days of Ramadan. For hajj, it is a journey of a lifetime for most of Indonesian so we will be only concentrating on this hajj only. The money might not be the biggest issue, but you have to wait for 10 years (at least) after enlisted (by paying huge amount of money-by Indonesian standard) with the government. With the current development around the masjid al haram it is gonna take longer. Usually Indonesian government can depart 200k people for a hajj session, but this year it was much less. My mother is supposed to get her "portion" to go for hajj in 2016 but with the current trend I doubt she can go at that time. I pray to Alloh that Saudi government can speed up the development of masjid al haram ash sharif.



You are most welcome.

Yes, of course if you are only going for hajj then that should have your priority 100% and not sightseeing all kind of different parts of KSA located far away from Makkah and Madinah.

Yes, Indonesia is the worlds most populous Muslim country in the world so it does not surprise me that the waiting time is long.

Yes, the expansions will make it even more difficult.

Insha'Allah your wish will be materialized and your mother will perform hajj.

Lastly I have to tell you that I hope that the Saudi Arabian government will change some of the visa rules. It is really hard for people to visit KSA as tourists other than when traveling in groups or when invited by a citizen. I would like to see some milder rules IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


>


This one is extra ordinary, unbelievable!! Look at those banana trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Yes, it surely does. The bananas from Saudi Arabia are tasty.

Did you know that we in KSA have a wide range of extinct volcanoes in Western Saudi Arabia (parts of Hijaz).

Look below.




غروب by Naif Al-Sawkan, on Flickr





kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr[/quote]

*


المملكة العربية السعودية - جنوب السعودية بجوار محافظة بلجرشي by md7dr, on Flickr



Taif Saudi arabia Al shafa mountains by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




Al Albida Volcano Kybar saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr*




غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr

*The last picture is from Tarout Island. It has a history spanning 7000 years.
*
Tarout Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Riyadh:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, it surely does. The bananas from Saudi Arabia are tasty.
> 
> Did you know that we in KSA have a wide range of extinct volcanoes in Western Saudi Arabia (parts of Hijaz).
> 
> Look below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> غروب by Naif Al-Sawkan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr



SubhanAllah a true delight for the eyes. Breathtaking scenic beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Wahhab2701 said:


> Saudi Arabia need to expose it is natural beauty to the world to boost it's tourism. If not because of this forum and the similar forums I won't know that Saudi has this kind of beautiful landscape.
> 
> So far in my humble observation, Saudi is not doing very well in promoting and exposing their natural beauty. All we know about saudi arabia are the holy lands, oil and desert. I guess tourism (other than the hajj and umrah pilgrimage) is not playing a very important role in Saudi economy development. I believe it will change in time.


Second that, before I came across this thread I always thought people go to KSA only for Hajj but now after having gone through this thread I think Saudis must aggressively promote tourism sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> *
> 
> 
> Taif Saudi arabia Al shafa mountains by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for the amazing pics and about the word I asked for, there's nothing special about it's just my last name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, it surely does. The bananas from Saudi Arabia are tasty.
> 
> Did you know that we in KSA have a wide range of extinct volcanoes in Western Saudi Arabia (parts of Hijaz).
> 
> Look below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> غروب by Naif Al-Sawkan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr



*


المملكة العربية السعودية - جنوب السعودية بجوار محافظة بلجرشي by md7dr, on Flickr



Taif Saudi arabia Al shafa mountains by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




Al Albida Volcano Kybar saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr*




غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr

*The last picture is from Tarout Island. It has a history spanning 7000 years.
*
Tarout Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/quote]


Can't comment it in words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

KSA seriously need to develop their tourism industry (I am not talking about hajj and umrah pilgrimage as it has been established since the ancient time). Imagine what will KSA achieved by combining your beautiful landscape be it desert, forest, beaches etc. with your money to build infrastructure and strengthened by the holy lands attraction in no time you will have a massive tourism industry. 

Off course the mentality of the people must be prepared to minimises the alteration on your culture since tourist will bring their own culture to your country. KSA has an old and beautiful culture that must be preserved at all cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Wahhab2701 said:


> KSA seriously need to develop their tourism industry (I am not talking about hajj and umrah pilgrimage as it has been established since the ancient time). Imagine what will KSA achieved by combining your beautiful landscape be it desert, forest, beaches etc. with your money to build infrastructure and strengthened by the holy lands attraction in no time you will have a massive tourism industry.
> 
> Off course the mentality of the people must be prepared to minimises the alteration on your culture since tourist will bring their own culture to your country. KSA has an old and beautiful culture that must be preserved at all cost.



I agree with you i myself didn't know it was such a diverse country I only longed to go there for Hajj but now i want to visit some of these wonderful places. I do think it would be very hard to preserve the old culture and heritage of KSA if tourism is boosted i hope they can manage to achieve that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend can you post picture of volcano which erupted in ameer ul momineen UMAR R.A near madina and TAMEEM DARI R.A lead the fire back to that volcano by the will of ALLAH subhanahu wa ta'la.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> SubhanAllah a true delight for the eyes. Breathtaking scenic beauty.







ranjeet said:


> Second that, before I came across this thread I always thought people go to KSA only for Hajj but now after having gone through this thread I think Saudis must aggressively promote tourism sector.







ranjeet said:


> Thanks for the amazing pics and about the word I asked for, there's nothing special about it's just my last name.



 No problem bro. There was a Palestinian village of the same name. It was called Sarafand al-Kharab:

Sarafand al-Kharab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wahhab2701 said:


> Can't comment it in words







Wahhab2701 said:


> KSA seriously need to develop their tourism industry (I am not talking about hajj and umrah pilgrimage as it has been established since the ancient time). Imagine what will KSA achieved by combining your beautiful landscape be it desert, forest, beaches etc. with your money to build infrastructure and strengthened by the holy lands attraction in no time you will have a massive tourism industry.
> 
> Off course the mentality of the people must be prepared to minimises the alteration on your culture since tourist will bring their own culture to your country. KSA has an old and beautiful culture that must be preserved at all cost.



All very correct.



Aamna14 said:


> I agree with you i myself didn't know it was such a diverse country I only longed to go there for Hajj but now i want to visit some of these wonderful places. I do think it would be very hard to preserve the old culture and heritage of KSA if tourism is boosted i hope they can manage to achieve that.







Abdul_Haseeb said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend can you post picture of volcano which erupted in ameer ul momineen UMAR R.A near madina and TAMEEM DARI R.A lead the fire back to that volcano by the will of ALLAH subhanahu wa ta'la.



I believe that is the Harrat Rahat volcano if I remember correctly. Last eruption was 750 years ago or so.

Sorry, there are actually active volcanoes in KSA (Hijaz).

List of volcanoes in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> No problem bro. There is a Palestinian village of the same name. It is called Sarafand al-Kharab:
> Sarafand al-Kharab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanx.



al-Hasani said:


> No problem bro.


How is the tourism industry doing in KSA, these pics makes me believe a trip to KSA would be worth while and what's the best season for the visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> Thanx.
> 
> 
> How is the tourism industry doing in KSA, these pics makes me believe a trip to KSA would be worth while and what's the best season for the visit.



Correction, there was a Palestinian Arab city by that name until it was annexed by Israel.

Well, KSA is one of the most visited countries in the region but that is mainly due to the hajj (Muslim pilgrims). That is because we have one of the strictest VISA regulations and that you cannot enter the country if you are not a GCC national unless you get invited by a citizen from KSA or travel in tourist groups once your trip has been cleared and visa issued.

So it is a bit difficult.

Well, KSA is a HUGE country. It depends on which region you want to visit. Some have pleasant climate all year long while others are very hot during summer and less so during spring and autumn. Winters can get cold in many places and especially nights.

Spring or autumn would be great choices. Even winter since most of the country retains its warm climate even during winter although you will not expect very high temperatures aside from certain areas in Hijaz and elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> Well, KSA is one of the most visited countries in the region but that is mainly due to the hajj (Muslim pilgrims). That is because we have one of the strictest VISA regulations and that you cannot enter the country if you are not a GCC national unless you get invited by a citizen from KSA or travel in tourist groups once your trip has been cleared and visa issued.
> 
> So it is a bit difficult.
> 
> Well, KSA is a HUGE country. It depends on which region you want to visit. Some have pleasant climate all year long while others are very hot during summer and less so during spring and autumn. Winters can get cold in many places and especially nights.
> 
> Spring or autumn would be great choices. Even winter since most of the country retains its warm climate even during winter although you will not except very high temperatures aside from areas in Hijaz and elsewhere.


I guess us non Muslims would have to wait till our countries develop strong trading, educational and cultural relations before. It would be really hard to find a tourist group right now from India without raising few eyebrows in the Intelligence services

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> I guess us non Muslims would have to wait till our countries develop strong trading, educational and cultural relations before. It would be really hard to find a tourist group right now from India without raising few eyebrows in the Intelligence services



Well, there are plenty of non-Muslims living in KSA of all backgrounds and from all countries. They have no problem of getting any visa in most of the cases. Let alone people doing business etc. It is not that hard to get it but it is a difficult system and a strict one compared to many other countries. That's what I meant.
Well, KSA is a secure and stable country. One of the most stable ones in the entire Muslim world. I would not see any issue considering that there are already 2.5 MILLION Indians in KSA. All those 2.5 million Indians can't possibly be monitored by the Indian state. It is not like you are traveling to Afghanistan, North Korea or iran, LOL.









حكاية ليلة by Tarik Al-Turki ||| طارق التركي, on Flickr




Magic of nature by Tarik Al-Turki ||| طارق التركي, on Flickr




Hail 3 by Tarik Al-Turki ||| طارق التركي, on Flickr




2013 Porsche Panamera GTS (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




2013 Ferrari F12 Berlinetta (IBN MANSI Auto) .. Jeddah, Saudi Arabia by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




McLaren MP4-12C .. Ibn Mansi Auto (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) - EXPLORED Feb 6, 2012 by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Convertible 2005 Lamborghini Murcielago meets Convertible 2000 Lamborghini Diablo VT .. (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Rolls-Royce Phantom &quot;Two-Tone Color&quot; from (Jeddah city, Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Look at the bright sight (SLS AMG) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr

Cars everywhere man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> Well, KSA is a secure and stable country. One of the most stable ones in the entire Muslim world. I would not see any issue considering that there are already 2.5 MILLION Indians in KSA. All those 2.5 million Indians can't possibly be monitored by the Indian state. It is not like you are traveling to Afghanistan, North Korea or iran, LOL.


Obviously man I know that I pulling your leg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Architecture- Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




| Explore | .. بانوراما .. قصر الملك عبدالعزيز بالخرج by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr




Jood by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr




The Italian Bull meets The American Muscle (Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Back from Mecca by Douée ♥, on Flickr




لا إله الا الله محمد رسول الله by Khaled A.K, on Flickr




Ferrari 458 Italia (Oakley Design) .. Jeddah, Saudi Arabia by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




2013 Chrome Bentley Continental GT (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Memorable Moments with the Prophet (Sallallaho Alaihe Wasallam) by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr




Al-Rajhi Mosque, Riyadh by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr




National Day of Saudi Arabia by Queen333&quot;آذڪروآ آلله, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia - Abha | Explore | by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr




Zul Halifa Mosque,.... The Miqat, Madina tul Munawara!!! by Dr. Imran Sohail., on Flickr




2013 V12 Aston Martin Vanquish (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Bin Hamsan house in Khamis Mushayt- Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Najran oasis - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Farasan island - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Al Ula mountains العلا - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Old Mashrabiyah Jeddah - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Elephant rock at sunset in Madain Saleh - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Al-Aan Palace in Najran - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Najran Old Fort, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


*A few of the over 1300 Saudi Arabian islands:*


























Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Safest place is beside mom - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




White Flamingos by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Alathriah Tower HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Riyadh Makkah Road - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Over there by Mohammed Alnaser, on Flickr




الوطن في قلوب التؤامين&quot;ماشاء الله &quot;Explore&quot; by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr




قرقيعان ٢\٣ by ALAA AL.SHALLALI, on Flickr




Untitled by ALAA AL.SHALLALI, on Flickr




HDR- colors by Faisal.Alzeer  فيصل الزير, on Flickr




# EXPLORE # وَالنَّخْلَ بَاسِقَاتٍ لَّهَا طَلْعٌ نَّضِيدٌ ‏ by Faisal.Alzeer  فيصل الزير, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

The world famous Arabian horse




GHANYAH ATHBAH II by Majed Al-Shehri → ماجد الشهري, on Flickr

Saudi Arabia has one of the richest bird fauna in the world. Many rare species can be found.




Soldier's Portrait-White throated kingfisher by Amrou A, on Flickr




leading line shot by SAUD ALRSHIAD 2 سعود الرشيد, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr




بريئه..&quot;ماشاء الله by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr




شخصية الحرب قديماً by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




ألوان .! by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




lovley little girl - الصغيرة الحبوبة by Abu Swailemابوسويلم, on Flickr




شبيهة رغد الوزان by Abu Swailemابوسويلم, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr









Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr




Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr




Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr

*Olive trees in Sakakah in Northern Saudi Arabia. The area around the city has 12 million olive trees and they are native to the region.*






*Children collecting olives.
*








And The Winner is... by Mohammed Alnaser, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Article about the 13 million olive trees in the beautiful Al-Jawf province. Northern Saudi Arabia has in total agricultural areas that are larger than some countries.

أخبار 24 | 13 مليون شجرة زيتون تضخ 65 ألف طن من الزيت كل عام في الجوف



















































Olives and olive oil were recommended by Prophet Muhammad (saws) in his time and they are proven to be extremely healthy. Personally I could eat olives every day in great quantities.

For more information about the olive production in the beautiful Al-Jawf province - one of the agricultural heartlands of KSA below:

مرحباً بكم في موقع شركة الجوف للتنمية الزراعية

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> Correction, there was a Palestinian Arab city by that name until it was annexed by Israel.
> 
> Well, KSA is one of the most visited countries in the region but that is mainly due to the hajj (Muslim pilgrims). That is because we have one of the strictest VISA regulations and that you cannot enter the country if you are not a GCC national* unless you get invited by a citizen from KSA *or travel in tourist groups once your trip has been cleared and visa issued.
> 
> So it is a bit difficult.
> 
> Well, KSA is a HUGE country. It depends on which region you want to visit. Some have pleasant climate all year long while others are very hot during summer and less so during spring and autumn. Winters can get cold in many places and especially nights.
> 
> Spring or autumn would be great choices. Even winter since most of the country retains its warm climate even during winter although you will not expect very high temperatures aside from certain areas in Hijaz and elsewhere.



Then we have to look up for people who could invite us??lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> Then we have to look up for people who could invite us??lol



http://www.saudiembassy.net/files/PDF/VisaApp.pdf

Approved Umrah Travel Agents

Saudi Arabia to relax visa rules in tourism push - Travel & Hospitality - ArabianBusiness.com

Saudi Arabia Visa and Passport Requirements

As of now the country does not grant independent travelers any tourist visa but I believe that this will change in the near future.











Locat fruits of KSA:


























Production of bananas and other tropical fruits are ancient in KSA but growing, especially in the South and West where they grow naturally.

















It is very important to strengthen the Saudi Arabian agricultural sector even further since there is great potential.
I should really be part of the government.

International Agriculture | Agro-Industry Trade Show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> http://www.saudiembassy.net/files/PDF/VisaApp.pdf
> 
> Approved Umrah Travel Agents
> 
> Saudi Arabia to relax visa rules in tourism push - Travel & Hospitality - ArabianBusiness.com
> 
> Saudi Arabia Visa and Passport Requirements
> 
> As of now the country does not grant independent travelers any tourist visa but I believe that this will change in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locat fruits of KSA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Production of bananas and other tropical fruits are ancient in KSA but growing, especially in the South and West where they grow naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very important to strengthen the Saudi Arabian agricultural sector even further since there is great potential.
> I should really be part of the government.



No i was just pulling you're leg my aunt does live in Jeddah but i don't see myself travelling there in the near future due to some personal reasons as well as being busy now a days. And if you're over 40 then you should definitely be part of the government

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> No i was just pulling you're leg my aunt does live in Jeddah but i don't see myself travelling there in the near future due to some personal reasons as well as being busy now a days. And if you're over 40 then you should definitely be part of the government



What does pulling your leg mean exactly in English? That you were joking? What? You have family in KSA but never told.

Ok, you better stay out if you are not ready since you can get eaten alive.

LOL, you just made me twice as old. Chill. Not THAT old YET. It will come. If I live that long. You never know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> What does pulling your leg mean exactly in English? That you were joking? What? You have family in KSA but never told.
> 
> Ok, you better stay out if you are not ready since you can get eaten alive.
> 
> LOL, you just made me twice as old. Chill. Not THAT old YET. It will come. If I live that long. You never know.



Get eaten alive??? Yes it means i am laughing at you're expense lol. Well they have been living there for quite sometime now but since they hardly come to Pakistan thats why i rarely get to meet them. But thats the only family i have got there. Most of them are dispersed across the globe. No i knew you can't be over 40 otherwise you wouldn't have the patience to engage with trolls with lengthy, mind boggling posts


----------



## Wahhab2701

Can't stop shaking my head seeing those pictures. Really, really, really beutiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> Get eaten alive??? Yes it means i am laughing at you're expense lol. Well they have been living there for quite sometime now but since they hardly come to Pakistan thats why i rarely get to meet them. But thats the only family i have got there. Most of them are dispersed across the globe. No i knew you can't be over 40 otherwise you wouldn't have the patience to engage with trolls with lengthy, mind boggling posts



I was pulling your leg as well when I wrote that.

Well, then it is time to invite them over or time for them to invite you over! I have the same problem with some relatives. They live across the world and some I don't really know that well. So I feel you.



Wahhab2701 said:


> Can't stop shaking my head seeing those pictures. Really, really, really beutiful!



You are very welcome. I am glad that you liked the photos.

Some more photos of olive cultivation in KSA.



















National Day \ K.S.A by Queen333&quot;آذڪروآ آلله, on Flickr




قبل الرحيل || Before leave by mzna al.khaled, on Flickr




Ferrari 599 GTO | Drift by Tareq Abuhajjaj | Photography &amp; Design, on Flickr




The Grad Scape by Khaled A.K, on Flickr




Onaizah Farm (AlTurki Farm) by Abdullah alJaber &gt; AJ.SA, on Flickr




The Gladiator by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Living or Dying by Naja Helal, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> I was pulling your leg as well when I wrote that.
> 
> Well, then it is time to invite them over or time for them to invite you over! I have the same problem with some relatives. They live across the world and some I don't really know that well. So I feel you.



You're pulling my leg but my family literally feels as if i would be eaten alive there lol Which is funny considering where i am from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> You're pulling my leg but my family literally feels as if i would be eaten alive there lol Which is funny considering where i am from.



My deepest condolences sister. Sounds messed up. Anyway not something that is my business. Hope it gets better. There are few things that are worse than family dramas. A family is supposed to always be there and be supportive. I have always been of the opinion that people who can't raise a family should avoid getting children. May every person who intentionally mistreats their children gets cursed until they repent.




Ghazal by Faisal Al-shehri, on Flickr




LandScape - Mosque Beach Jeddah () by USEF ALGHAMDI [ @photousef ], on Flickr




Flying Bird ...!! by Thamer Al-Shahrani, on Flickr




غابت [ سُوالييفكِ ] ! وَضـآقتْ من ‏الجِفاف صُدور” by khlọọd ặlkhặldi | خلود الخالدي, on Flickr




كَعْبَتِيْ بَيْنَ النَخِيِلِ تَعِيشُ...! by Hu0, on Flickr




Jeddah beach ..❤ by Aljazi abdelmohsen, on Flickr




THE RITZ-CARLTON | Riyadh by Tareq Abuhajjaj | Photography &amp; Design, on Flickr




عساكم من عواده by Aljazi abdelmohsen, on Flickr




Abha by mzna al.khaled, on Flickr




Abha Al-Soudah by Thamer Al-Shahrani, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> My deepest condolences sister. Sounds messed up. Anyway not something that is my business. Hope it gets better. There are few things that are worse than family dramas. A family is supposed to always be there and be supportive. I have always been of the opinion that people who can't raise a family should avoid getting children. May every person who intentionally mistreats their children gets cursed until they repent.



No you misconstrued it completely i wasn't refering to my family but to my country  its highly ironic that my family would feel scared of visiting a place where they think i might be eaten alive especially while i am living here which isn't that much of a safe place. Anyways beautiful pictures keep them coming


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> No you misconstrued it completely i wasn't refering to my family but to my country  its highly ironic that my family would feel scared of visiting a place where they think i might be eaten alive especially while i am living here which isn't that much of a safe place. Anyways beautiful pictures keep them coming



Yes, I surely did it seems!

Then with all due respect then they seem to be completely clueless about the security situation of KSA. There is no war or conflict going on. KSA is one of the most stable countries in the MENA region as I told earlier.

The crime levels are also one of the lowest in the world.

It is VERY safe to live and travel to KSA. Just ask all of your fellow Pakistani users who either live in KSA or have lived there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I surely did it seems!
> 
> Then with all due respect then they seem to be completely clueless about the security situation of KSA. There is no war or conflict going on. KSA is one of the most stable countries in the MENA region as I told earlier.
> 
> The crime levels are also one of the lowest in the world.
> 
> It is VERY safe to live and travel to KSA. Just ask all of your fellow Pakistani users who either live in KSA or have lived there.



No that is to be expected i do have some anti Arab people around me so its not entirely an unbiased opinion i would say lol. The rest i do agree that KSA is much much safer than here obviously so not much issues on those lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> No that is to be expected i do have some anti Arab people around me so its not entirely an unbiased opinion i would say lol. The rest i do agree that KSA is much much safer than here obviously so not much issues on those lines



LOL, I pity those people then. That is good.




















Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr



View . by oldwolf., on Flickr

*The world's biggest palm groove in Al-Ahsa, Eastern Province.*











​








Anyway need to go to bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Very nice photos of Riyadh @Arabian Legend 




Bugatti Veyron EB 16.4 (Ibn Mansi Auto) .. Jeddah, Saudi Arabia by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Coastline by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Al-Khobar, once again  by Mohammed Alnaser, on Flickr




مهرجان الخالدية لجمال الخيل العربي الرابع Khalidiya by ‎Saleh Al-Sayegh‎, on Flickr




Still beautiful ..! by Tareq Abuhajjaj | Photography &amp; Design, on Flickr




Detail: Harrat Khaybar, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 03/31/08) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




ABHA by Queen333&quot;آذڪروآ آلله, on Flickr




Taif by khlọọd ặlkhặldi | خلود الخالدي, on Flickr




Spirit of Originality by Tareq Abuhajjaj | Photography &amp; Design, on Flickr






I ❤ K.S.A by sulaiman AL-qublan . سليمان القبلان, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

واحة by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr




ترحال ..! by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr




منطقة الرجع by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr




عمق الصحراء by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr




قرية مصفوقة by alkhawbah.com, on Flickr




الخوبة محافظة الحُرث by alkhawbah.com, on Flickr




Sodah - Abha by CoCaToo, on Flickr




تهامه by CoCaToo, on Flickr




Al Khobar Corniche by nick_hardcastle, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Noxchi

One of the most beautiful countries in my opinion. I would love to visit Saudi Arabia as a tourist and Muslim Pilgrim, a very clean and modern rich nation. I can see why so many Saudis choose to stay in their own country as for the ones I have seen abroad they are very rich respectable businessman.

Saudi Arabia - capital of the Islamic world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

Bro @al-Hasani I'll be thankful if you can show the latest picture of khaybar. The one that conquerred by the prophet shallallohu 'alaihi wasallam during his lifetime. Is it still green with date plantations like during thr prophet lifetime?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Noxchi said:


> One of the most beautiful countries in my opinion. I would love to visit Saudi Arabia as a tourist and Muslim Pilgrim, a very clean and modern rich nation. I can see why so many Saudis choose to stay in their own country as for the ones I have seen abroad they are very rich respectable businessman.
> 
> Saudi Arabia - capital of the Islamic world.



You are very welcome 7abibi. Are you from the Caucasus region? I have somewhat of an very old interest in that region. From your avatar I can gather that. Are you from Chechnya? Where have you met Saudi Arabians? In Russia?



Wahhab2701 said:


> Bro @al-Hasani I'll be thankful if you can show the latest picture of khaybar. The one that conquerred by the prophet shallallohu 'alaihi wasallam during his lifetime. Is it still green with date plantations like during thr prophet lifetime?



I will post some pictures from Khaybar once I find them, bro. I promise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Wahhab2701 said:


> Bro @al-Hasani I'll be thankful if you can show the latest picture of khaybar. The one that conquerred by the prophet shallallohu 'alaihi wasallam during his lifetime. Is it still green with date plantations like during thr prophet lifetime?



Its very apt that you mentioned the place because i would know the names of a lot of places that we read about with respect to the Prophet PBUH but to know how they look gives you such a better perspective. Otherwise in my mind they are just names and i don't know how they would be as places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Noxchi

al-Hasani said:


> You are very welcome 7abibi. Are you from the Caucasus region? I have somewhat of an very old interest in that region. From your avatar I can gather that. Are you from Chechnya? Where have you met Saudi Arabians? In Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures from Khaybar once I find them, bro. I promise.





al-Hasani said:


> You are very welcome 7abibi. Are you from the Caucasus region? I have somewhat of an very old interest in that region. From your avatar I can gather that. Are you from Chechnya? Where have you met Saudi Arabians? In Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures from Khaybar once I find them, bro. I promise.



Brother I am a Chechen from Chechnya (Kavkaz) there are many Saudi Arabians here that stayed after Russian-Chechen War I know a lot of them are my good friends they have married with Chechen women now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Noxchi said:


> Brother I am a Chechen from Chechnya (Kavkaz) there are many Saudi Arabians here that stayed after Russian-Chechen War I know a lot of them are my good friends they have married with Chechen women now



I guessed Chechnya by your username. The xchi is something I recall from Caucasian languages especially the Chechen language.

Did you know that Caucasian peoples and Arabs/Semitic people are closely related?

Take a look at the link below:

Haplogroup J-P209 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have always wondered about that and I am yet to read about the connection.

I really like Caucasian people.

LOL, really? Did not know about that. But we have Chechen people and even whole Chechen villages in the Arab world. Caucasus is a very interesting region and especially the Caucasian peoples and their languages. Insha'Allah one day I will visit Chechnya and the Caucasus region.

Did you know that Imam Shamil is buried in Madinah?

Imam Shamil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ok, here are some photos of Khaybar:

























خيبر by م.عبدالوهاب البربوشي, on Flickr




خيبر by م.عبدالوهاب البربوشي, on Flickr

Some Jews still want it back.

Not long from Khaybar there is a famous gold mine that the locals used 5000 years ago.

It is called *Mahd ash Dhahab* or "cradle of gold".

Mahd adh Dhahab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> Ok, here are some photos of Khaybar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خيبر by م.عبدالوهاب البربوشي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خيبر by م.عبدالوهاب البربوشي, on Flickr
> 
> Some Jews still want it back.
> 
> Not long from Khaybar there is a famous gold mine that the locals used 5000 years ago.
> 
> It is called *Mahd ash Dhahab* or "cradle of gold".
> 
> Mahd adh Dhahab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Oh Thank you so much for this. I had no idea how the place looked like and was super curious. Really appreciate it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Noxchi

al-Hasani said:


> I guessed Chechnya by your username. The xchi is something I recall from Caucasian languages especially the Chechen language.
> 
> Did you know that Caucasian peoples and Arabs/Semitic people are closely related?
> 
> Take a look at the link below:
> 
> Haplogroup J-P209 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I have always wondered about that and I am yet to read about the connection.
> 
> I really like Caucasian people.
> 
> LOL, really? Did not know about that. But we have Chechen people and even whole Chechen villages in the Arab world. Caucasus is a very interesting region and especially the Caucasian peoples and their languages. Insha'Allah one day I will visit Chechnya and the Caucasus region.
> 
> Did you know that Imam Shamil is buried in Madinah?
> 
> Imam Shamil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ok, here are some photos of Khaybar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خيبر by م.عبدالوهاب البربوشي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خيبر by م.عبدالوهاب البربوشي, on Flickr
> 
> Some Jews still want it back.
> 
> Not long from Khaybar there is a famous gold mine that the locals used 5000 years ago.
> 
> It is called *Mahd ash Dhahab* or "cradle of gold".
> 
> Mahd adh Dhahab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Haplogroup J2 which originates in the Middle East is very high among Caucasian peoples especially Chechens and Ingush. (Nakh People) As a matter of fact it is said the Nakhs (Chechens,Ingush) originated from the Fertile Crescent and migrated towards the Caucasus region. 






There are many Chechens and other Caucasus peoples like Circassians that live in a lot of Arabs countries primarily Jordan, Iraq, Syria, and Egypt. But majority of Caucasus diaspora lives inside Turkey. 

There is a lot of Arab Mucahideen living in Chechnya still, Khattab was a famous one he was Saudi Arabian sadly Russians murdered him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Noxchi said:


> Haplogroup J2 which originates in the Middle East is very high among Caucasian peoples especially Chechens and Ingush. (Nakh People) As a matter of fact it is said the Nakhs (Chechens,Ingush) originated from the Fertile Crescent and migrated towards the Caucasus region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Chechens and other Caucasus peoples like Circassians that live in a lot of Arabs countries primarily Jordan, Iraq, Syria, and Egypt. But majority of Caucasus diaspora lives inside Turkey.
> 
> There is a lot of Arab Mucahideen living in Chechnya still, Khattab was a famous one he was Saudi Arabian sadly Russians murdered him.



Bro, I would like to inform you that the names of the haplogroups have changed since that time. I was also used to the old ones.

But I am talking about this haplogroup which most Caucasians are a part of. Its origin is the Arabian Peninsula. It tops in parts of the Arabian Peninsula and the Caucasus region. So there is no doubt that there have been population movements from the Middle East to the Caucasus region.

Haplogroup J-P209 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Yes, I am aware of the fact that most Caucasians migrated to Turkey. I know that a lot can also speak Turkish.

I only thought that only a dozens lived there. I mean outside of the ancient Arab presence in Caucasus that came during the Islamic conquest of the region.

Arabs in the Caucasus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yes, Khattab was a hero who thought for the brave Chechen people and their struggle. One day the Caucasus will be free again. I am sure of that.

Anyway you should make a thread about Caucasus and Chechnya and I would love to contribute. Our posts are a little bit off-topic. But is your avatar displaying Imam Shamil?
I cannot answer immediately so if I don't answer then this does not mean that I have ignored you but because I am unable to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Noxchi

Brother I will open a Caucasus thread like you said, also the man in my avatar is Sheikh Mansur he is national hero of Chechen people. He was religious leader and resistance fighter that fought off the Russians.

İnşAllah bro inşAllah all Caucasus nations will gain their independence from this şeytan called Russia. I hope Moscow is blown to the ground.

About that haplogroup, Chechens and Ingush have the highest frequencies of it in all of Kafkaz so their is definitely a genetic relations between Caucasus and Arabian Peninsula. 

By the way who is the man in your avatar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Noxchi said:


> Brother I will open a Caucasus thread like you said, also the man in my avatar is Sheikh Mansur he is national hero of Chechen people. He was religious leader and resistance fighter that fought off the Russians.
> 
> İnşAllah bro inşAllah all Caucasus nations will gain their independence from this şeytan called Russia. I hope Moscow is blown to the ground.
> 
> About that haplogroup, Chechens and Ingush have the highest frequencies of it in all of Kafkaz so their is definitely a genetic relations between Caucasus and Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> By the way who is the man in your avatar?



Please do so brother. The struggle of the brotherly Caucasian people must not be forgotten.

I am sorry that I could not recognize Sheikh Mansur. I once read about him but I know more about Imam Shamil.

I am sure that this would be the reality on the long run. No people can be occupied by outsiders for an eternity especially since the Caucasian peoples are well and alive and they will never sit back and do nothing as the history has clearly showed.

You already have autonomy but one day I believe that you will be fully independent, Insha'Allah.

Yes, indeed. At least genetic tests confirm this. I have seen many people from Caucasus and the Arab world who resemble each other.

Well, that is me.

Two of the many nightmares of the Ruskies:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ You left Abu-Alwaild Al Ghamdi? What is wrong with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Here he is you might not know about him.

Abu al-Walid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

Of course I know him. We talked about it in Arabic a few months back. I know all the former Arab emirs in Chechnya.

Arab Mujahideen in Chechnya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





















I did not reply because it would start more off-topic discussions in this thread but now it does not matter. Hopefully when brother Noxchi makes his thread about Chechnya and Caucasus we can post it there.

@Noxchi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ sorry for being off topic mate.





Dirab motor park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> ^^ sorry for being off topic mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirab motor park.



No need to apologize at all.






We miss the late Muhammad ibn al-Uthaymeen (ra)

You must watch this documentary bro about Ibn al-Khattab (ra)

Part 1:






Part 2:

‫فلم القائد خطاب - سامر السويلم - ( الجزء الثاني ) كاملاً‬‎ - YouTube

La ilaha ilallah (chechen nasheed) - YouTube

@Noxchi remember ambush of Shatoy in 1996?

Shatoi 1996 History Chechnya - YouTube

Shatoy ambush - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I hope that the mujahideen have plans stored for the Ruskies especially after their support for the child-murderer and Nusayri in Syria.

Anyway sorry for the off-topic talk could not stop myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Anyway to return back to the topic:




●° ђǻเĻ°● by mqbel, on Flickr




After the rain II by khaled hmaad خالد حماد, on Flickr




Farm between sand -Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




جمال الصحراء by Mohammed.Al-Omar .., on Flickr




After Raining Day . by oldwolf., on Flickr




I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr




الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




Elephant rock at sunset in Madain Saleh - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




KSA - Hail by Jabr AL-Omran, on Flickr









sand7 by meshal al-mazyad, on Flickr




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr




Red Sand Dunes by ` bluechip®, on Flickr




Green Desert - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr




الديسة by Desert نديم القهوة, on Flickr




وادي علقان - حقل Valley Aleghan- haqel by mosa3ad alshetwi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

q u i e t by Awadh Alshamlani, on Flickr




l a n d s c a p e by Awadh Alshamlani, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




حكاية المطر by ahmad // الـرجـم الـعـالـي //, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr




Deesah III by Mohammad J Al-Mumen, on Flickr




2010-3-5 by Akram Photo, on Flickr




dont fall down tabuk area . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Watching the Sunset with my Camera . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Love the View . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Great Weather . by oldwolf., on Flickr




higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand 1 by oldwolf., on Flickr




higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand 3 by oldwolf., on Flickr




Nice Green . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Canyon Saudi Arabia . by oldwolf., on Flickr










Rub Al-Khali (Empty Quarter) by digitalazia, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia - Tabuk , by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




Désert by alsltanm, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Flowers Road by TARIQ-M, on Flickr




water every where . by oldwolf., on Flickr









The View 2 . by oldwolf., on Flickr



That,s Me Playing Football In The Desert . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Majles Madain Saleh by oldwolf., on Flickr




Al Deesa . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Tree .,.,., by oldwolf., on Flickr




higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand by oldwolf., on Flickr




Looking At the Sun . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr





Dune by Alkassim, on Flickr




Zyaan  by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr




Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr




وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr




ثلوج حائل by Mohammed Al Fozan | محمد الفوزان, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr








IMG_4159 by A alamri, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Arabian Legend @al-Hasani Where snowfalls take place in Saudi Arabia and what is the lowest temperature that is recorded in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Hope the best for Muslims and hope progress for Muslims,hope the best for Arab brothers from every country.hope the peace all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Hope the best for Muslims and hope progress for Muslims,hope the best for Arab brothers from every country.hope the peace all over the world.



All the best for the people of the Islamic republic as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani Where snowfalls take place in Saudi Arabia and what is the lowest temperature that is recorded in Saudi Arabia



Snowfall takes place in the Northern regions of KSA on a regularly basis, especially in the mountain ranges there. Also it snows sometimes in the mountains of Hijaz and in the mountains of the southern provinces of KSA although it happens very rarely in the latter areas.

-11 degrees Celsius (12 F) if I remember correctly. But I am not sure.

Wrong. I was reading some Arabic sources and they said that the temperature in the city of Qurayyat had dropped to -13 degrees (9 F).

In recent years very cold temperatures have also been recorded in different regions of KSA:

http://www.arabiaweather.com/conten...-الليالي-في-تاريخ-المملكة-تعرف-على-التفاصيل-؟



Arabian Legend said:


>



Riyadh is really rising very quickly. KAFC is going to be a big deal when fully completed! The skyline of Riyadh has completely changed in the last 10 years. Very impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Cars in Jeddah:








2013 Ferrari F12 Berlinetta (IBN MANSI Auto) .. Jeddah, Saudi Arabia by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




McLaren MP4-12C .. Ibn Mansi Auto (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) - EXPLORED Feb 6, 2012 by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Convertible 2005 Lamborghini Murcielago meets Convertible 2000 Lamborghini Diablo VT .. (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Rolls-Royce Phantom &quot;Two-Tone Color&quot; from (Jeddah city, Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Look at the bright sight (SLS AMG) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr








The Italian Bull meets The American Muscle (Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr

لا إله الا الله محمد رسول الله by Khaled A.K, on Flickr




Ferrari 458 Italia (Oakley Design) .. Jeddah, Saudi Arabia by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




2013 Chrome Bentley Continental GT (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr




Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by حسام الغامدي, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

Saudi Arabia is beautiful but I miss green in pictures. Are there any lush gardens in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## al-Hasani

IamBengali said:


> Saudi Arabia is beautiful but I miss green in pictures. Are there any lush gardens in Saudi Arabia?



You are welcome.

I probably posted 200 photos of the tropical areas/forests in KSA. We have whole provinces, many the size of big countries, which have plenty of greenery, tropical fruits such as coffee, tea, banana, pineapple etc. We even have monsoon rains called Khareef in parts of KSA.

Khareef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

*The world's biggest palm groove in Al-Ahsa, Eastern Province.*
















وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr

Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr








IMG_4159 by A alamri, on Flickr




Sodah - Abha by CoCaToo, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Enough of greenery?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

al-Hasani said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I probably posted 200 photos of the tropical areas/forests in KSA. We have whole provinces, many the size of big countries, which have plenty of greenery, tropical fruits such as coffee, tea, banana, pineapple etc. We even have monsoon rains called Khareef in parts of KSA.
> 
> Khareef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr
> 
> *The world's biggest palm groove in Al-Ahsa, Eastern Province.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr
> 
> Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr
> 
> ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4159 by A alamri, on Flickr
> 
> Sodah - Abha by CoCaToo, on Flickr
> 
> Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr
> 
> Enough of greenery?



Very beautiful. I personally don't like deserts. Thank God, there is no desert in Bangladesh. Rural BD is full of green but its urban BD which is crap looking concrete jungle. I think nature without green is beauty without soul. Why is there lack of green in Arab countries in general?


----------



## al-Hasani

There is not any lack of that given the huge size and geography. Th desert can be a immensely beautiful place and there are different kinds of them in KSA. Volcanic, mountainous, hilly and steppe or the sand one like the Rub' al-Khali which is a natural wonder itself with sand dunes nearly 500 meters tall. In the spring many of those desert areas, outside the Rub' al-Khali turn green due to rainfall. Deserts are wild nature, peace of mind, tranquility and natural beauty all in one. I personally love the deserts, mountain ranges and tropical areas of KSA which my home region, Hijaz, all has. Aside from our beautiful coastlines which Hijaz obviously also has and the hundreds of tropical islands that accompany the coastline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr



View . by oldwolf., on Flickr









​






[

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Recent snowfall in the Tabuk region:





















Photos from past snowfalls in recent years (this and last year etc.)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Legend

Saudi cities going solar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Prophet Mohammed peace be upon him mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Prophet Mohammed peace be upon him mosque


@Arabian Legend Post the pictures of extension program of Masjid e Nabvi and also when it will start


----------



## Arabian Legend

Expansion of the two Holy sites are already taking place. 

Got it sir, Will post some pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

Arabian Legend said:


> Prophet Mohammed peace be upon him mosque


Cool picture. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

Wahhab2701 said:


> Cool picture. Thanks!


Thank you for thanking my post @al-Hasani but it won't appease me. You still owe me the picture of today's khaibar. Do not make me to call You-Know-Who to ruin your thread. I am loosing my patience now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> Thank you for thanking my post @al-Hasani but it won't appease me. You still owe me the picture of today's khaibar. Do not make me to call You-Know-Who to ruin your thread. I am loosing my patience now





7abibi I already posted that in post number 873 3 weeks ago or so. I will post it again for you. Special offer.



al-Hasani said:


> Ok, here are some photos of Khaybar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خيبر by م.عبدالوهاب البربوشي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خيبر by م.عبدالوهاب البربوشي, on Flickr
> 
> Some Jews still want it back.
> 
> Not long from Khaybar there is a famous gold mine that the locals used 5000 years ago.
> 
> It is called *Mahd ash Dhahab* or "cradle of gold".
> 
> Mahd adh Dhahab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> 7abibi I already posted that in post number 873 3 weeks ago or so. I will post it again for you. Special offer.





al-Hasani said:


> 7abibi I already posted that in post number 873 3 weeks ago or so. I will post it again for you. Special offer.


I am embarrassed now for being so rude. You are supposed to mention me or quote me on that post, after all I am the one who request it. Please accept my apology.
Khaibar is a historical place in the spread of islam. A milestone in the establishment of Madinah state and to the dawa of islam itself. Thanks for the pics bro, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> I am embarrassed now for being so rude. You are supposed to mention me or quote me on that post, after all I am the one who request it. Please accept my apology.
> Khaibar is a historical place in the spread of islam. A milestone in the establishment of Madinah state and to the dawa of islam itself. Thanks for the pics bro, really appreciate it.



Brother, no need to apologize at all. Not sure if you are serious? I should have mentioned you.

Yes, indeed it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> Brother, no need to apologize at all. Not sure if you are serious? I should have mentioned you.
> 
> Yes, indeed it is.


Off course I was joking ya habibi. I know most saudi members her have a good sense of humor I do not have to worry when making that such joke.

From the picture, i see that the ruins are still uninhabited. Are those ruins the remnants of bani quraidhah settlement?

Well, if the jews desperately want the khaibar back you can give it to them...........in pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Unaizah:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Some villages and agricultural areas in al-Jawf province:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Some totally unknown areas for me in the Al-Jawf province:










































Those photos are taken by private individuals, some of the photos are several years old so thus the quality is the of the usual kind in this thread.

Anyway I am pleasantly surprised by the countryside of Al-Jawf province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> Some totally unknown areas for me in the Al-Jawf province:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those photos are taken by private individuals, some of the photos are several years old so thus the quality is the of the usual kind in this thread.
> 
> Anyway I am pleasantly surprised by the countryside of Al-Jawf province.


Absolutely unbelievable bro, freaking unbelievable!!!. Damn, are those green really in ksa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> Absolutely unbelievable bro, freaking unbelievable!!!. Damn, are those green really in ksa?



Yes of course 7abibi. Those are agricultural/natural areas in al-Jawf province. 

This certain "Ashraf alfandi" that has taken some of the photos is supposedly a Saudi Arabian colonel named Abdulrahman al-Fandi.

Here he is:





Al-Jawf province and other areas of KSA have agricultural areas the size of countries. 

See below here:

Olive and olive oil production in KSA


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> Yes of course 7abibi. Those are agricultural/natural areas in al-Jawf province.
> 
> This certain "Ashraf alfandi" that has taken some of the photos is supposedly a Saudi Arabian colonel named Abdulrahman al-Fandi.
> 
> Here he is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Jawf province and other areas of KSA have agricultural areas the size of countries.
> 
> See below here:
> 
> Olive and olive oil production in KSA


This is the unknown part of KSA, unknown by the outside world. Will show this to my cousin who annually visit the haramain. I want to see his reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Wahhab2701

Just show him this beautiful thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> @Wahhab2701
> 
> Just show him this beautiful thread.


Yeah may be I will show him the thread. Most of the pictures here ( sky scrapers, infrastructures etc.) are nothing new for him. But those green must shock him. Either he won't believe his eyes or he won't believe your pictures.


----------



## Wahhab2701

@Arabian Legend, either you or @al-Hasani boy post some pictures about greenie in Unaizah sometimes back. I spend 30 minutes already finding those picture and Can't find it. Could you please repost those pictures since I have no more time to search for it. Your help is highly appreciated. Please quote this post or mention me when you post those pictures. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Awadd

I tried to hate my lovely country but I failed lol, love her no matter what.


----------



## al-Hasani

Awadd said:


> I tried to hate my lovely country but I failed lol, love her no matter what.



You sound to me like a troll. Are you really an Arab let alone from KSA?

@Wahhab2701 take a look a page back in this thread.

Anyway I will post some more photos from Unaizah:




Sheep HDR by @x3abrr عابر, on Flickr




Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr




السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr





Onaizah Farm (AlTurki Farm) by Abdullah alJaber &gt; AJ.SA, on Flickr




Landscape of Al-Qassim by moa'ath_al-hajjaj, on Flickr




.. Al-Qassim .. by Khaled Al-Tamimi, on Flickr




.. Calmness .. by Khaled Al-Tamimi, on Flickr




Paradise by Rayan M., on Flickr



> This is the largets palm tree plantation IN THE WORLD!
> It is located in Al-Qassim region of Saudi Arabia and spreads over a vast 54,000,000 (fifty four MILLION) square meters. That's more than 5000 (fife thousand) hectars. In other words, the size of a city!
> 
> It belongs to Saudi Arabian Sheikh Saleh Bin Abdul-Aziz Al-Rajhi, and currently supervised by his son Sulaiman.
> The total number of palm trees in this large landscape is 200,000 palm trees that produce 45 different types of Arabian dates, eventhough the well-known types of dates do not exceed 15 in other plantations!
> 29,000 palm trees of the sum total is organically planted (no chemicals used) and the price for these dates can really skyrocket, if you know what I mean.
> 
> What's interesting though is that approximately 40% of the total production of dates goes to charities.
> When I met with the agricultural Administration of the project they told me that Sheikh Salih's vision is for the production of this plantation to reach every Saudi house in need, and even outside Saudi Arabia since they recently got the "ECOCERT" certification, which allows them to export to other countries.
> This is not All, though! This project is even listed in Guinness World Records as the largest palm tree plantation in the world.
> 
> The Agricultural Administration recently issued a book, or rather a guide, on how to handle palm farms projects, which is the result of more than a decade of hard work and experience, allowing farmers to have a better perspective for such projects and solving too many problems concerning this aspect, such as palm trees' parasites, irrigation plans and much more.
> 
> Despite the gigantic size of the project, it is not the only one. There several more across the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, but of course not of the same size.
> 
> From another point of view, dates have a very close relationship with the Arabian culture, especially in the Arabian Peninsula. Recent researches indicate that dates are complete meals and contain an extremely high value of nutrients.
> It has been mentioned in the Holy Qur'aan , and In the Islamic tradition, Prophet Mohammaed -peace be upon him- had urged upon having seven dates on each morning, as they are good for the health and protect from lots of diseases.
> 
> This was taken during my visit to Al-Qassim region.



Unaizah and the Al-Qassim the city lies in is famous for its agriculture. Read a little about it.

This might be the English Wikipedia, which is more or less useless when it comes to KSA topics (so much misinformation, little information many times etc. contrary to the Arabic version) but this below is at least correct:



> Along with tourism, agriculture is still the cornerstone of the region's economy. Although the region has been famous for its agricultural assets for a long time, it wasn't until recently that wheat production has been introduced to the local agricultural industry, making Saudi Arabia a net exporter of cereal. The region also produces dates, grapes, lemons, grapefruits, mandarin oranges, oranges, pomegranates, and a large group of vegetables.
> 
> Buraydah (the capital of the province) is one of the biggest dates producers worldwide. Each year (in September), a big "dates season ceremony" is celebrated, at which a lot of people come from all over the GCC countries to buy their yearly requirement of dates. It also has the biggest camel market in the world.
> 
> Unaizah (the second largest city) has created its own "dates season ceremony", called "Unaizah, the kingdom of dates", the municipality of the city has paired it with other festivals being held annually, to promote a good tourism reputation.
> 
> Agriculture in general is considered to be a very important part of the region's natives culture, with special vegetables being linked to every city, for example eating leeks (kurrat) is associated with the people of Unaizah, while adding chili peppers to meals is associated with the people of the city of Rass but also Al-Badaiya.



Al-Qassim Province - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awadd

al-Hasani said:


> You sound to me like a troll. Are you really an Arab let alone from KSA?



كيف يعني ترول؟ ليش افترضت دا الشيء عني؟
طبعا سعودي.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Awadd said:


> كيف يعني ترول؟ ليش افترضت دا الشيء عني؟
> طبعا سعودي.



حياك الله اخوي معنا في المنتدى

@al-Hasani easy homeboy. Tell me how was your exams?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> حياك الله اخوي معنا في المنتدى
> 
> @al-Hasani easy homeboy. Tell me how was your exams?





Maybe the same individual behind all those fake usernames?! Don't have time to argue with those people.

It went good. Could have been better though. But I will wait for the results. Will arrive in February. Unfortunately I also have 3 very important exams in late February (from 21 to 28 of February). This study is ruining my life. Need hard work and discipline which means = less time here and less time doing things that have no connection to studying.






Efforts fail to retrieve Lama’s body | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.



How sweat looking she was. She reminds me of some of my female relatives and many Saudi Arabian girls. We can all identity with this sad, sad story and brave girl, Lama.






Very emotional video. I shed a tear or two.

Anyway I hope that everything is well with you 7abibi and that you are doing great with your medical studies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> Maybe the same individual behind all those fake usernames?! Don't have time to argue with those people.



Nope, He is one of us. You failed this time bro, sorry


> It went good. Could have been better though. But I will wait for the results. Will arrive in February. Unfortunately I also have 3 very important exams in late February (from 21 to 28 of February). This study is ruining my life. Need hard work and discipline which means = less time here and less time doing things that have no connection to studying.



Im glad to hear that bro, wish you success in all of your schoolworks and exams. 




> Efforts fail to retrieve Lama’s body | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
> 
> 
> 
> How sweat looking she was. She reminds me of some of my female relatives and many Saudi Arabian girls. We can all identity with this sad, sad story and brave girl, Lama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very emotional video. I shed a tear or two.



Yes a tragic incident indeed. May Allah SWT bestow his mercy and blessing upon her and grant patience to her family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Nope, He is one of us. You failed this time bro, sorry
> 
> 
> Im glad to hear that bro, wish you success in all of your schoolworks and exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a tragic incident indeed. May Allah SWT bestow his mercy and blessing upon her and grant patience to her family.



I know. Just joking. I thought that he was that Saudi Arabian who constantly criticized our country. He even wrote to me and we had a discussion over PM here in Arabic, LOL. But not the same I see.
With all the trolls around you never know! I mean we had bad experiences before if you remember.

Yes, it was tragic. Really something that has hit the country.

You as well bro. I am writing from my iPhone so I will make it short here. Just work hard and don't come around here much if you are busy! Waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> You sound to me like a troll. Are you really an Arab let alone from KSA?
> 
> @Wahhab2701 take a look a page back in this thread.
> 
> Anyway I will post some more photos from Unaizah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep HDR by @x3abrr عابر, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onaizah Farm (AlTurki Farm) by Abdullah alJaber &gt; AJ.SA, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landscape of Al-Qassim by moa'ath_al-hajjaj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Al-Qassim .. by Khaled Al-Tamimi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Calmness .. by Khaled Al-Tamimi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paradise by Rayan M., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> @Unaizah and the Al-Qassim the city lies in is famous for its agriculture. Read a little about it.
> 
> This might be the English Wikipedia, which is more or less useless when it comes to KSA topics (so much misinformation, little information many times etc. contrary to the Arabic version) but this below is at least correct:
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Qassim Province - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thank you very much @al-Hasani for those beautiful pictures, the Unaizian must be very proud of their beautiful nature. Sorry to bother you with my request, I did not know that you are having exams.
The farm is big indeed, almost the same size with the city that i live in, 6k hectares. Thank you again my brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> Thank you very much @al-Hasani for those beautiful pictures, the Unaizian must be very proud of their beautiful nature. Sorry to bother you with my request, I did not know that you are having exams.
> The farm is big indeed, almost the same size with the city that i live in, 6k hectares. Thank you again my brother.



No need to apologize brother. Just ask all the questions you want to and I and others will try to answer them. If I don't answer immediately or the same day it means that I was unable to do so. Not because I did not want to or ignored you. I get quoted daily and sometimes in the middle of debates that I have not even read or taken part in and I can't read those debates so I often just skip past them.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Wahhab2701














faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr



View . by oldwolf., on Flickr









​






[

Here are some more photos you can show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

King Saud of Saudi Arabia with one of his sons:





King Abdulaziz ibn Saud:





Rare picture of King Faisal of Saudi Arabia, رحمه الله

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awadd

Arabian Legend said:


> حياك الله اخوي معنا في المنتدى



مرحبنبك
thanks buddy


----------



## Awadd

guys, she is not لمى


----------



## Arabian Legend

Awadd said:


> guys, she is not لمى



So her name turned to be Ashwaq and not Lama? is that what you are trying to say?

وش السالفه لمى والا اشواق؟

Im confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awadd

Arabian Legend said:


> So her name turned to be Ashwaq and not Lama? is that what you are trying to say?
> 
> وش السالفه لمى والا اشواق؟
> 
> Im confused.



لا لا دا واحد اهبل رفع الفيديو ويقول دي لمى الي طاحت بالبير ... البنت عملت فيديو ثاني تقول أنا مو لمى الي طحت بالبير. 
لمى اسم البنت الي طاحت بالبير بس فيديو البنت الي جالسه تغني مو لمى.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Wahhab2701 @al-Hasani


Wadi Dahban.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Thanx for sharing the pics ... keep up the good works fellas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

ranjeet said:


> Thanx for sharing the pics ... keep up the good works fellas



Sure will, thanks for stopping by.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> King Saud of Saudi Arabia with one of his sons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Abdulaziz ibn Saud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare picture of King Faisal of Saudi Arabia, رحمه الله


Thanks bro. Little description will be very helpful. People always want to know the location of a beautiful picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Arabian Legend said:


>


Appreciate if you can tell us the location of these beautiful scenery brother @Arabian Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Wahhab2701 said:


> Appreciate if you can tell us the location of these beautiful scenery brother @Arabian Legend



The first two pics were taken form Abha and the last two were taken from Al-Baha. Two beautiful cities in southern Saudi Arabia. Click on the name to find out more info about them. 

Thanx.

*Edit: * Al-Baha is located in the south west and not in the south.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Awadd

You are right. Welcome again. Please stick around.

@Wahhab2701

That is mainly photos from the province of Al-Bahah in the historical region of Hijaz and a historical village:

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ذي_عين

Second photo is from Riyadh where you can see the King Fahd National Library, Kingdom Centre and in the far background you can notice the rising KAFD (King Abdullah Financial District) which is under full construction and expanding rapidly.

First photo is from the new King Abdullah Sports City in Jeddah where the 60.000 capacity big stadium is near its completion. It will be used by the Saudi Arabian National Football team and local football clubs - among them Al-Ittihad FC.

Photo number 5 is from Al-Qassim province.

@ranjeet you are welcome.

@Arabian Legend wonderful, wonderful photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani




----------



## al-Hasani

Bedouin women:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> Bedouin women:


Yin and yang coming together. Modernity and ancient heritage. Cool bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Riyadh
*


















































Most of the photos above are a few years old and the skyline of Riyadh has changed rapidly in recent years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Riyadh
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

جمال الصحراء by Mohammed.Al-Omar .., on Flickr




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr




الديسة by Desert نديم القهوة, on Flickr




وادي علقان - حقل Valley Aleghan- haqel by mosa3ad alshetwi, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr




Zyaan  by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr




وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr




higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand 1 by oldwolf., on Flickr




Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tarout Island with a history spanning 7000 years. If I remember correctly it is the third biggest island in the Gulf.*




Tarout Island by waltherhetzer1, on Flickr




Tarout Farms مزارع تاروت by Lutfi Al-Basarah لطفي احمد البصاره, on Flickr




غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr




مغيب الشمس مع الضباب في السودة by ماجد التيهاني1, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

Arabian Legend said:


>


Maaannnnnn........coooollll..........seeing the fog i guess this place is a plateau. Am I right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Wahhab2701

It is the great city of Al-Baha and Al-Bahah province. Those are mountainous areas. Very beautiful areas. Very much indeed. One of the greatest areas of KSA.

@Arabian Legend is a native. 

It has one of the most pleasant climates in the world.

Al Bahah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very friendly people. It is part of the historical Hijaz region. The region also has historical ties to Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> @Wahhab2701
> 
> It is the great city of Al-Baha and Al-Bahah province. Those are mountainous areas. Very beautiful areas. Very much indeed. One of the greatest areas of KSA.
> 
> @Arabian Legend is a native.
> 
> It has one of the most pleasant climates in the world.
> 
> Al Bahah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Very friendly people. It is part of the historical Hijaz region. The region also has historical ties to Yemen.


Woww.... @Arabian Legend must a lucky freak  To be born and raised in this such beautiful place. Seeing the banana trees I guess this place is an everlasting green regardless of the season. Truly beautiful. My country has many place like this but What makes it different is this green combined with the beauty of desert and rocky mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

Very beautiful update.




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr




مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr




جبال عسير by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr






I am looking for recent photos of Rub' al-Khali from the air but I cannot find any recent photos. It would be amazing if there were some recent photos. Or just in general more photos of KSA from the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> I am looking for recent photos of Rub' al-Khali from the air but I cannot find any recent photos. It would be amazing if there were some recent photos. Or just in general more photos of KSA from the air.



Will dig from some Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

We must built a resort like this one in UAE, don't you think? It is amazing.

http://www.tdwl.net/vb/showthread.php?t=323633

Booking.com: Qasr Al Sarab Desert Resort by Anantara, Jurayrah, الإمارات العربية المتحدة - 408 آراء النزلاء. احجز فندقك الآن!




































Oman has a similar resort but not us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ LoL. It would be so nice if we have one like those but our desert is vast unlike the ones in UAE and Oman. So it will take forever to get there back and fourth unless by a plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> ^^ LoL. It would be so nice if we have one like those but our desert is vast unlike the ones in UAE and Oman. So it will take forever to get there back and fourth unless by a plane.



Yes but it could easily be done in the nearest cities/towns/villages near the Rub' al-Khali, An Nafud or the ad-Dahna.

It would be absolutely awesome.

Hugely popoular. One can make different resorts. Not necessarily all luxurious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Waw wonderful pics  it remind me landscapes in Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> We must built a resort like this one in UAE, don't you think? It is amazing.
> 
> http://www.tdwl.net/vb/showthread.php?t=323633
> 
> Booking.com: Qasr Al Sarab Desert Resort by Anantara, Jurayrah, الإمارات العربية المتحدة - 408 آراء النزلاء. احجز فندقك الآن!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oman has a similar resort but not us.


I said many times that desert has its own beauty and these picture have prove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> I said many times that desert has its own beauty and these picture have prove it.



Indeed. Those are photos from a resort in the UAE and the Emirati part of the Rub' al-Khali desert. The Saudi Arabian part of the Rub' al-Khali desert is much more beautiful and has much bigger sand dunes, lakes, oasis and natural beauty in general. Then you have the An-Nafud and Ad-Dahna deserts which are rocky/volcanic and even more beautiful. They are similar to the Wadi Rum in Jordan where Petra is located.

You should google some of the proposed hotels that Jordan is aiming to built in the Wadi Rum. That's insane beauty.

Once, hopefully in my lifetime, when KSA gets a tourism sector going (real one) it will become huge business for the country. Many similar projects can be constructed be it desert, mountain, city, sea, island etc. resorts.

What is guaranteed is the steady flow of Muslim tourists/pilgrims for an eternity and they will only grow in numbers. If just some of the dinosaurs would realize this potential. KSA is very privileged in many areas but unfortunately the big potential has not been utilized in the best ways always but I hope it will come since I see constant signs of that. The oil/gas/mineral resources etc. has also been kind of a curse at the same time. You know the reasons for that. Like any natural rich country does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*We are soon approaching 50.000 views. Not bad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Our beautiful, ancient and diverse country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

جمال الصحراء by Mohammed.Al-Omar .., on Flickr




Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr




وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr




higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand 1 by oldwolf., on Flickr




Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr


This thread might interest you @Desertfalcon


























I decided to make a thread about falconry in the ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

●° ђǻเĻ°● by mqbel, on Flickr




ثلوج حائل by Mohammed Al Fozan | محمد الفوزان, on Flickr









Dune by Alkassim, on Flickr




Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr




الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Areas around Ha'il.

















Al-Shafa mountains:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Photos of Saudi Arabians.









I ❤ K.S.A by sulaiman AL-qublan . سليمان القبلان, on Flickr




الوطن في قلوب التؤامين&quot;ماشاء الله &quot;Explore&quot; by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr




قرقيعان ٢\٣ by ALAA AL.SHALLALI, on Flickr




Untitled by ALAA AL.SHALLALI, on Flickr




بريئه..&quot;ماشاء الله by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr




عساكم من عواده by Aljazi abdelmohsen, on Flickr














Jood by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

I never would believe this but anyhow those photos below are from local "models" that participated in the Fashion Days in Riyadh and the Fashion Days in Jeddah:

*This part is from Jeddah*














































Another side of KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*This part is from Riyadh*



















































Riyadh Fashion Days

Only women were in the attendance. Saudi Arabian women are beautiful and love fashion like most other women and most can afford the clothes that they like. In the less conservative GCC states Arab women dress better than anywhere I have seen. Maybe outside Milano and New York City. But they are not far from that standard. So I say let them do whatever women thing they like to do among women. We already know that they love fashion. At least all my female siblings and female relatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


>



That was my reaction too when I saw those photos.

A few of them would be wife material.

The Saudi Arabian women students abroad as well.

Time to settle down. I "hate" my academic life right now.









Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr





جبال عسير by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr






@Arabian Legend

Where are the photos of Rub' al-Khali from the air?

When are you going to visit @Aeronaut ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Some photos of ordinary Saudi Arabians from all walks of life.*

Loujain Al Houthloul




Tariq Al Mubarak




Saja Kamal




Aziz Humaid






"Flower man" from the mountain city of Habala in Asir Province









Old Bedouin man in a market in Riyadh:




Old man from the Eastern Province:




Saudi Arabian girls in some of the many traditional costumes:




The princess Deena Al-Juhani:


----------



## al-Hasani

*More photos of ordinary Saudi Arabians.
*
Hisham Fageeh - the guy behind the Youtube video hit "no woman no drive".





Reem Abdullah





Qusai Kheder co-host of "Arabs Got Talent" and a Saudi Arabian rapper from Jeddah





Raja'a Alem famous Arab novelist from Makkah





Famous Saudi Arabian/Arab actor Nasser al-Qasabi





​Dr. Mody al-Khalaf






Khalid A. Al-Falih CEO for ARAMCO - the world's most valuable company.





Hayat Sindi a nanotechnologist, biotechnologist, entrepreneur and member of the UN scientific board. From Makkah





Sarah Attar olympian and runner.





Adah al-Mutairi, Associate Professor of Pharmaceutical Sciences, Materials Science and Engineering
Ph.D., University of California, Riverside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Untitled by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia - Tabuk , by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr














One of the many extinct volcanoes in Hijaz:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

New updates.

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Awadd @burning_phoneix @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Imran Khan @Wahhab2701 etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa and others you should use those ladies and men who are working and studying at Harvard and other major universities to establish your Universities specially of science and also teach Tafseer and Hadees and Fiqh along with Science I mean add these subjects in Science degrees too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Arabian Legend said:


>


You only think in women


----------



## al-Hasani

Some of the traditional architecture/paintings of Southern Hijaz and the Southern provinces of KSA:









































Criminally underrated IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

al-Hasani said:


> *This part is from Riyadh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riyadh Fashion Days
> 
> Only women were in the attendance. Saudi Arabian women are beautiful and love fashion like most other women and most can afford the clothes that they like. In the less conservative GCC states Arab women dress better than anywhere I have seen. Maybe outside Milano and New York City. But they are not far from that standard. So I say let them do whatever women thing they like to do among women. We already know that they love fashion. At least all my female siblings and female relatives.



Wow mate, *ما شاء الل*ه .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa please post more pictures of Masjid e Nabvi and Khana Kaba from different angles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa please post more pictures of Masjid e Nabvi and Khana Kaba from different angles



Tomorrow. Is that ok, Zarvan?







Khan_patriot said:


> Wow mate, *ما شاء الل*ه .....



Arabian beauties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

What is the speed limit in the Expressways ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

@al-Hasani 

Here is something might interest you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Will watch the video. Looks very interesting.

@Arabian Legend

Speaking about cars and KSA.
















Ha'il Rally. A international rally.

I hope that we can one day host the Formula 1 like Bahrain does our new 14th province and future land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/554910_10200259143793216_1943321401_n.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^^^


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Full Moon @JUBA @Bubblegum Crisis @Arabi @BLACKEAGLE @Hadbani @Awadd 







طويل العمر

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Frosty

Charles bin winsdor bin schicclgruber.

looking pretty cool I must say haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hadbani said:


> Charles *bin* winsdor *bin *schicclgruber.
> 
> looking pretty cool I must say haha.


----------



## Nomad16

ty al hasani that was very beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Here is something might interest you.



Just watched the video 7abibi. Very cool. A shame that the whole Al-Hada road was not open. As they said it is one of the most breathtaking roads in the world.

But the roads in the south are even more impressive/scenic. Liked the guys in Buraidah and the two local historians. Oh, I could eat those watermelons right now btw!



Hadbani said:


> Charles bin winsdor bin schicclgruber.
> 
> looking pretty cool I must say haha.



He does indeed but it's hard not to look cool in that clothes and with those badass swords. Unless you are really, really pathetic.

Sheikh Sharif Charles bin Philip al-Windsor al-Schlewswig-Holstein-Sonderbug-Glücksburg. Did I forget Emir of Wales? 

Any links/video to/of the visit? Too lazy to look after them!



ghara ghan said:


> ty al hasani that was very beautiful



You are welcome although I am not sure what you are referring to?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

well you giving me very good pic from your people i like your work thats very make me happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty

al-Hasani said:


> Sheikh Sharif Charles bin Philip Al-Windsor al-Schlewswig-Holstein-Sonderbug-Glücksburg. Did I forget Emir of Wales?



lmao

Abu William seems happy people been calling him 'the young prince' since he got to KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

A brave heart with a brave sword  


Hadbani said:


> Charles bin winsdor bin schicclgruber.
> 
> looking pretty cool I must say haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

@al-Hasani Might just go find a huge rock and build my own house Nabataean Arab style.

















Mada'in Saleh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hadbani

It is quite impressive to see what they were able to built so long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> @Hadbani
> 
> It is quite impressive to see what they were able to built so long ago.


For some reason I have a feeling that people back in the day were smarter than we are now. Did they go to engineering school to build this stuff?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> For some reason I have a feeling that people back in the day were smarter than we are now. Did they go to engineering school to build this stuff?



Good question. Maybe they were indeed. Smart as in them being better to live their lives with the nature and not against it. They were highly skilled for that age at least when it comes to architecture.






Americans. Some of the comments below the video are awesome as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Good question. Maybe they were indeed. Smart as in them being better to live their lives with the nature and not against it. They were highly skilled for that age at least when it comes to architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans. Some of the comments below the video are awesome as well.


B.S christian armageddon type crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nomad16

i love you guys keep it going

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Halimi

Beautiful land masha'Allah. May Allah protect it and its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend I asked you guys to post pictures of Madinah and Kaba from different angles where are they ?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Halimi said:


> Beautiful land masha'Allah. May Allah protect it and its people.







Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend I asked you guys to post pictures of Madinah and Kaba from different angles where are they ?



Exams. Give me until tonight. Posted a lot already but will try to find new ones.


----------



## al-Hasani

Ushayqir Ruins by ` bluechip®, on Flickr




Ushaiger &lt;3 (2/3) by мoh'Ď и♡, on Flickr




Jalajil &amp; Ushayqir Trip: October 2, 2009 by luis©patag, on Flickr




Jalajil &amp; Ushayqir Trip: October 2, 2009 by luis©patag, on Flickr































@Zarvan will post more photos of Makkah and Madinah later tonight or tomorrow or sometime in the future. So if I don't reply immediately it does not mean that I have forgot or not seen/ignored your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Najran Old Fort, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




















Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr




أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr




مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Arabian Legend said:


>



Where was this pic taken?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

where in the Kingdom do the youth do "tafheet" contests in Honda Accords and Camrys?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Abu Nasar said:


> Where was this pic taken?



Wadi Lajab



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> where in the Kingdom do the youth do "tafheet" contests in Honda Accords and Camrys?



Drifting is unlawful act punishable by the state. Many youths died because of that. Those stupid who do the drifting have no particular places, they throw the wheels on any wide rode inside the city or in the city side. 

This is much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Arabian Legend said:


> Wadi Lajab
> 
> 
> 
> Drifting is unlawful act punishable by the state. Many youths died because of that. Those stupid who do the drifting have no particular places, they throw the wheels on any wide rode inside the city or in the city side.
> 
> This is much better.


 
ive seen the "accident" videos and - boy - are they awful to see.....waste of life waste of property

those kids are bored and have nothing to do....but its best they make track for people to drag race and do tafheet type things (if they have to)

new tires business must be very good in KSA!


----------



## Informant

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ive seen the "accident" videos and - boy - are they awful to see.....waste of life waste of property
> 
> those kids are bored and have nothing to do....but its best they make track for people to drag race and do tafheet type things (if they have to)
> 
> new tires business must be very good in KSA!



Those are either rented or stolen cars. That shit is haram man, seen so many people dead in videos. The fatal ones are down right nasty and Ogrish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Informant said:


> Those are either rented or stolen cars. That shit is haram man, seen so many people dead in videos. The fatal ones are down right nasty and Ogrish.


 
oh believe me i know.....some of them are amusing but those guys dont really focus on safety or well-being, bluntly stated


----------



## H S Aryan

dont just make building built defence too u r the most powerfull country in Islamic world

dont just make building built defence too u r the most powerfull country in Islamic world


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

I am asking you politely please post pictures of Makkah and Madinah I mean mainly of Kaba and Roza e Rasool SAW from different angles

@Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Zarvan said:


> I am asking you *politely* please post pictures of Makkah and Madinah I mean mainly of Kaba and Roza e Rasool SAW from different angles
> 
> @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA



 Zarvan bhai ghusa na hona


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hopefully the following links will be of interest to you:

Makkah
Mecca & Pilgrimage l ÙÙØ© ÙØ§ÙØ­Ø¬ - SkyscraperCity

Madinah
MADDINA l U/C l Prophetâs Mosque Expansion. - SkyscraperCity

Best Regards!


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


>





KAFD is rising rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## al-Hasani

​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## al-Hasani

*Farasan Island
*















*Here is an old local mosque on the main island*












*Some other Saudi Arabian islands:*






فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr





















*There are 1300 Saudi Arabian islands in total*

1,300 Saudi islands look for investorsTravel & Tourism - Zawya​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


>


wow which place is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

Arabian Legend said:


>


 
That looks like Sauron's eye


----------



## al-Hasani

Marshmallow said:


> wow which place is this?



It is Al-Baha and areas around it in Southern Hijaz.
It's not much different from all the Southern Provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wahhab2701

I'd love to see those picture in discovery channel. KSA need to expose them self to outsiders. I mean the area beyond the holy lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

al-Hasani said:


>



SUBHAN ALLAH. What a Greenery, Water and Wild Camels...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Arabian Legend said:


> ​



Cattle and Wild Life...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Aramco World :
Volcanic Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

What a beautiful country, I never knew Saudi Arabia was like this, it looks very clean and fresh. I also find the canyons and hills very interesting, Subhan Allah. Inshallah when I will liberate Saudi Arabia I will throw @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend and @JUBA down that waterfall in post #1040.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

Hazzy997 said:


> What a beautiful country, I never knew Saudi Arabia was like this, it looks very clean and fresh. I also find the canyons and hills very interesting, Subhan Allah. Inshallah when I will liberate Saudi Arabia I will throw @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend and @JUBA down that waterfall in post #1040.


I am more than willing to help you bud. Then we can share the power. 51% for me and the rest is for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Wahhab2701 said:


> I am more than willing to help you bud. Then we can share the power. 51% for me and the rest is for you.



60/40, me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

Hazzy997 said:


> 60/40, me.


Greedy......hey, we might need some pakistani friends to execute our plan. 40% for me and 60% you can share with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Wahhab2701 said:


> Greedy......hey, we might need some pakistani friends to execute our plan. 40% for me and 60% you can share with them.



You just provoked me into adding Indonesia to the list, now you get zero and lose your whole country to Hazzy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Hazzy997 said:


> You just provoked me into adding Indonesia to the list, now you get zero and lose your whole country to Hazzy.


That is even more greed. Okay, I cancel my alliance with you. I will side with saudi arabians to defend our holy lands especially from you, Hazzy the invaders.. That way may be KSA will increase our hajj quotas into 15% of our moslem population.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Wahhab2701 said:


> That is even more greed. Okay, I cancel my alliance with you. I will side with saudi arabians to defend our holy lands especially from you, Hazzy the invaders.. That way may be KSA will increase our hajj quotas into 15% of our moslem population.



Zionist bastards, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Uuuppppsss....0.15% I meant. 15% is too high otherwise other moslems won't be able to for hajj. U see, I am not so greedy, unlike u.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Wahhab2701 said:


> Uuuppppsss....0.15% I meant. 15% is too high otherwise other moslems won't be able to for hajj. U see, I am not so greedy, unlike u.



50/50 done deal, what you propose we do with the Saudi Arabians? Force them to eat Chinese food? I want @JUBA to roast a lamb for me since the Italian @Yzd Khalifa probably doesn't know how to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

Hazzy997 said:


> 50/50 done deal, what you propose we do with the Saudi Arabians? Force them to eat Chinese food? I want @JUBA to roast a lamb for me since the Italian @Yzd Khalifa probably doesn't know how to.


deal!!! Now keep this plan in secrecy, otherwise pakistanis want to joint and asked for share as well . Saudi Arabaians better to keep their eyes opened, because we will be coming to conquer. What we are gonna do to Saudi Arabian members after the conquer?? Just wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Thanks for all the funny comments brothers. @Hazzy997 @Wahhab2701 

Small areas of Madinah Province around the ancient city of Al-Ula (3500 years old). The Madinah Province alone is nearly as big as Syria!


















































Believe it or not but people lived in those houses/buildings less than 50 years ago as they did for millenniums before that!

KSA is the homeland of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and all the Prophets before him. Every human being and especially Muslims should feel at home. We Saudi Arabians have a tremendous obligation and we do not always fulfill it and are committing mistakes as everybody else. But I am a believer of better times ahead with the guidance of Allah (swt).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> Thanks for all the funny comments brothers. @Hazzy997 @Wahhab2701
> 
> Small areas of Madinah Province around the ancient city of Al-Ula (3500 years old). The Madinah Province alone is nearly as big as Syria!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not but people lived in those houses/buildings less than 50 years ago as they did for millenniums before that!
> 
> KSA is the homeland of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and all the Prophets before him. Every human being and especially Muslims should feel at home. We Saudi Arabians have a tremendous obligation and we do not always fulfill it and are committing mistakes as everybody else. But I am a believer of better times ahead with the guidance of Allah (swt).


Truly beautiful bro. Again I have to repeat myself that it is too bad those stunning view never made their way into major TV channel such as discovery or national geographic channels. I do not have to tell you because you know very well that exposing those scenic view to the world is very important to attract tourist and expanding your tourism beyond our holy lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> Truly beautiful bro. Again I have to repeat myself that it is too bad those stunning view never made their way into major TV channel such as discovery or national geographic channels. I do not have to tell you because you know very well that exposing those scenic view to the world is very important to attract tourist and expanding your tourism beyond our holy lands.



Actually bro there have been documentaries made about KSA's nature and landscapes. BBC, Discovery Channel and Travel Channel if I recall. Posted some of the documentaries once but cannot remember which channels that they were aired on firstly.

But I agree. There has been a big push lately for an lasting tourism industry and in the upcoming years where the infrastructure will be ready and certain laws will be made more tourism friendly (VISA for foreigners says hello) then I imagine a lot of good things to happen on that front.
The potential is endless combined with the pilgrimages to Makkah and Madinah which virtually alone puts KSA as the 15th most visited country on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> Actually bro there have been documentaries made about KSA's nature and landscapes. BBC, Discovery Channel and Travel Channel if I recall. Posted some of the documentaries once but cannot remember which channels that they were aired on firstly.
> 
> But I agree. There has been a big push lately for an lasting tourism industry and in the upcoming years where the infrastructure will be ready and certain laws will be made more tourism friendly (VISA for foreigners says hello) then I imagine a lot of good things to happen on that front.
> The potential is endless combined with the pilgrimages to Makkah and Madinah which virtually alone puts KSA as the 15th most visited country on earth.


I see. May be their coverages on KSA are not broadcasted in south east asia (except for the mecca and hajj pilgrimage). From your pictures and video last time, KSA has a huge potential for tourism but less exposed to the world. Wish you luck with your effort to expand your tourism industry.
In the other hand, UAE enjoyed a huge coverage on those channels while all they show off are their skyscrapers and there is nothing close to your scenic view of mountains and beaches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

One of the many hundreds of isolated islands in Tabuk Province.

‫تصوير جوي لجزيرة الظهرة بمحافظة الوجه‬‎ - YouTube

Amazing videos from a birds view:​















Videos from Tabuk and Madinah province.

Ahmad al-Balawi is a legend. He has filmed dozens of amazing videos.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Najran Old Fort, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr








Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr




أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr




مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

The ancient Al-Jawf region















































​The Northern regions of KSA are the most flat regions of KSA outside the coastal areas of the Eastern Provinces and the most isolated outside of the Rub' al-Khali. Nevertheless the northern regions have a lot of history and many ancient towns and villages such as Dumat al-Jandal, Sakaka and al-Shuwayhatiyah which is thought to be one of the oldest towns in all of Asia.

@Full Moon @Awadd @Hadbani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @tyrant @burning_phoneix @Bubblegum Crisis

Anyone here from the Northern Regions? People from those regions of KSA are rare species. I mean people from Al-Jawf Region and the Northern Borders Region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Multani

I have been to Jawf in Northern Saudi Arabia with my uncle who was a doctor there. I visited Jordan too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Multani said:


> I have been to Jawf in Northern Saudi Arabia with my uncle who was a doctor there. I visited Jordan too.



That sounds very interesting brother. Unfortunately I have not visited neither the Al-Jawf Region nor the Northern Borders Region. Of course this is not the only part of Northern Saudi Arabia but I am still curious about the landscapes, countryside etc. That part of KSA has a very rich history. Lying next to the Levant, in fact some of the areas being part of historical Levant, and Iraq and in the middle of the regions/areas bordering the Red Sea and Gulf coastlines.

I have heard that the women of the two regions are supposed to be beautiful and pious.

So I am curious if any Saudi Arabian user here has ties to those two regions, be it family or ancestral ties or just having visited the two regions. I am curious to hear about their experiences.


----------



## Sam1980

Guess where is this place! Don't cheat!


----------



## al-Hasani

Safari in the countryside of parts of Ha'il Province:









































The last two of my posts in this thread and the photos posted were taken by amateurs during trips. So not professionals.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980




----------



## Indus Falcon

Sam1980 said:


> Guess where is this place! Don't cheat!



Riyadh?



Sam1980 said:


>


Al Kharj?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Abu Nasar said:


> Riyadh?
> 
> 
> Al Kharj?



Both are Al Kharj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Oh ok!!


----------



## al-Hasani

A few more photos from Safari trips in the wild from the Northern Regions of KSA​
The wonderful Najdi Sheep:​
















*




*










*







*

Completely wild coastline in Northern Tabuk Province:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Small parts of the North again:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

One of the several hundreds of valleys in Northern KSA
















Friendly sheep:




































Please take a look at my recent posts in this thread. We must promote our ancient and beautiful land much more and we ourselves are often ignorant about the beauty of our country.

@Full Moon @Awadd @Hadbani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @tyrant @burning_phoneix @Bubblegum Crisis​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Next page.



​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Aramco facility







Ras Tanura oil refinery. Oldest in the region. Founded in 1945.





Saudi Aramco residential areas






Ras Tanura Beach













More residential areas















Golf course

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

We should make a sticky thread here on this section of either a thread called "The Arabian Peninsula in photos" or even "The Arab World in photos".

Something like this thread I made months ago but which I only updated for 1 day.

The Arabian Peninsula/Arab world | Page 3

Maybe if we can get the moderators to move that thread to this section and make it sticky. It would be great.

What do you guys say about that idea? Should I ask the moderators to move that old thread into this section and make it sticky?

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Hazzy977 @Full Moon @Awadd @burning_phoneix etc.

The historical heritage of the Arab world is unmatched (IMO) and the nature is amazing and diverse as well.

Anyway a few more photos of KSA:































*







*









​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

ok stop showing it off @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Wild Arabia*​










Really a great video.

*The amazing but rare Arabian Leopard*






















[/quote]















​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Riyadh*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

Very nice.but why not Mecca and Medina? Will those two cities be ever this beautiful? And green and clean?


----------



## al-Hasani

*Riyadh*
















































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Riyadh*








































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Najd*

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Mosque of Imam Muhammad bin Abdul Wahab HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Heritage HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

_Image hosted on *flickr*_




| Explore | .. بانوراما .. قصر الملك عبدالعزيز بالخرج by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Alathriah Tower HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Spirit of Originality by Tareq Abuhajjaj | Photography &amp; Design, on Flickr
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Najd
*
_image hosted on __flickr_




# EXPLORE # وَالنَّخْلَ بَاسِقَاتٍ لَّهَا طَلْعٌ نَّضِيدٌ ‏ by Faisal.Alzeer  فيصل الزير, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_






_image hosted on __*flickr*_





_image hosted on __*flickr*_





_image hosted on __*flickr*_





_image hosted on __*flickr*_





_image hosted on __*flickr*_





_image hosted on __*flickr*_





_image hosted on __*flickr*_





_image hosted on __*flickr*_



​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr






_image hosted on __*flickr*_




ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr






That's it for tonight.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend Hey where are you guys these days you are not much active here on this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend Hey where are you guys these days you are not much active here on this forum


Extremely busy with work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Extremely busy with work.


Intelligence related work ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend Hey where are you guys these days you are not much active here on this forum



Exams. Too many of them and some other obstacles.

Here is a update:
































_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr






_image hosted on __*flickr*_




ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

al-Hasani said:


>





al-Hasani said:


> ​


Wow! These all are breath taking photos.
Saudi Arabia is very beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend Hey where are you guys these days you are not much active here on this forum



Quitting PDF..


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Quitting PDF..


Why are you quitting ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Why are you quitting ?



PDF doesn't suits me anymore. I regret the day I joined this ghetto place. I just wasted my time on something that turned to be un useful at the end.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Arabian Legend said:


> PDF doesn't suits me anymore. I regret the day I joined this ghetto place. I just wasted my time on something that turned to be un useful at the end.


I beg to differ. Your contribution is well appreciated. We have the deepest respect for you, and have immensely enjoyed your contribution. Thank you!. 

It would be a shame to see you go, but nonetheless best of luck!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Abu Nasar said:


> I beg to differ. Your contribution is well appreciated. We have the deepest respect for you, and have immensely enjoyed your contribution. Thank you!.
> 
> It would be a shame to see you go, but nonetheless best of luck!!



Thank you dear Abu Nasar. I appreciate one thing during my time here is that I made some great friends like yourself I must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> PDF doesn't suits me anymore. I regret the day I joined this ghetto place. I just wasted my time on something that turned to be un useful at the end.


No No Please stay lady you and others from Saudi Arabia are needed here


----------



## al-Hasani

KAUST, one of the best universities in the ME:




​More photos below. 733 to be precise.

Flickr: KAUST Official's Photostream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*



*














​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

What the hell is the point of Flickr if every God damn photo is restricted?! So many great photos out there that I can't post here due to that! Moronic.

This thread might interest you @Belew_Kelew and @ebray .









​










​










​









​




​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> What the hell is the point of Flickr if every God damn photo is restricted?! So many great photos out there that I can't post here due to that! Moronic.
> 
> This thread might interest you @Belew_Kelew and @ebray .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Such a majestic land and beautiful people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

Tombs of the Kings and Princes

A bit dark i know but thought this part of Saudi should also be presented

King Fahad Bin Abdullaziz







Prince Sultan Bin Abdullaziz






Prince Nayef Bin Abdullaziz








Tomb of an ordinary Saudi Arabian man

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Shown in this picture is the main building of Prince Fahd bin Sultan University in Tabuk, which held its 6th graduation ceremonies on Monday, June 2, 2014. FBSU, a private institution focusing on technical fields, is the first university in the Kingdom to use English as a medium of instruction and is in close partnership with the prestigious American University of Beirut. (SPA) 
@al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Aeronaut


----------



## JUBA

Saudi Arabia in the 60s, it's amazing how the country developed in such a short time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @Atamimi @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @JonAsad and others what are news of Ramadan moon getting sighted on Friday I mean are there chances of it getting sighted on friday or not ?


----------



## JonAsad

Zarvan said:


> @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @Atamimi @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @JonAsad and others what are news of Ramadan moon getting sighted on Friday I mean are there chances of it getting sighted on friday or not ?


Ramzan is on 29th-


----------



## Zarvan

JonAsad said:


> Ramzan is on 29th-


So Chances are less man it seems in Arab world Dramas and other stuff related to Ramadan are also made in really large numbers I was watching an Arab channel which shows English movies with translation in Arabian shows it was showing lot of adds of play and other shows which another channel of that group would play

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Zarvan said:


> So Chances are less man it seems in Arab world Dramas and other stuff related to Ramadan are also made in really large numbers I was watching an Arab channel which shows English movies with translation in Arabian shows it was showing lot of adds of play and other shows which another channel of that group would play



MBC made Umer Bin Khattab last Ramzan- I hope you have watched it-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

JonAsad said:


> MBC made Umer Bin Khattab last Ramzan- I hope you have watched it-


Yes same channel I am talking about but the adds were also of many comedy dramas and shows


----------



## al-Hasani

Some portraits of people:




Age by Rayan M., on Flickr



> A picture of an old man taken in the city of Jeddah.






Wisdom in His Eyes by Rayan M., on Flickr



> A very wise old man whom I met on my way to visit His Royal Highness Prince Khalid Al-Faisal Al-Saud. The man was in Taif, in Okaz traidional market by the old car's section. He kept on talking for nearly 30 continous minutes about the old cars, the old days, and how everything old is better!
> 
> I do agree with him, to a certain extent.





Prince Muhammad Bin Khalid Alabdullah Alfaisal by Rayan M., on Flickr



> His Royal Highness Prince Muhammad Bin Khalid Alabdullah Alfaisal Al Saud. A member of the Saudi Royal Family, and a descendant of the third king of Saudi Arabia; King Faisal Al Saud (may Allah rest his soul). Prince Muhammad, or as known in his close circles; Abu Khalid, is currently the president of Alfaisaliah Group (a Saudi-based conglomerate) which was established on the hands of his grandfather, Prince Abdullah Alfaisal Al Saud in 1970 (www.alfaisaliah.com/)
> 
> That means he is the president of a combination of corporations involving 13 subsidiaries operating as multi-industry companies.
> 
> In person though, you can very easily notice how modest this man is. He's usually the first to be present in any social responsibility events for his companies, like Sony's "Creative Science Awards".
> 
> This particular photo was taken during the final match of Safio Cup; the national football league for Saudi elementary schools (Read more: www.facebook.com/SafioCup)






Lidia Blue Eyes by Rayan M., on Flickr




The Niner by Rayan M., on Flickr



> "The Niner" or (Um Tes'aa in Arabic) is a game sort of like chess, in which two players are involved; each with nine pieces on the playing board. The pieces move according to specific rules, and the player with the most pieces on the board at the end of the game wins.
> 
> What's interesting here is that this game, like many other of its type, is no longer played except by the older generation, and is in danger of extinction.
> 
> These people spend almost half a day playing this game over and over... Enjoying a cup of tea, listening to the radio and talking about the good old times!
> 
> Taken in Al-Qassim - Saudi Arabia
> 
> (Souq al Methnab)








Mohammad A. Yamani by Rayan M., on Flickr



> A portrait of His Excellency Mohammad Abdu Yamani.
> 
> A Saudi man of thought, a brilliant literate, and former Minister of Culture and information (MEDIA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Some more portraits:




Ahmed, Saudi kid - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




saudi arabia abha souq by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr



> Saudi Arabian man on the souq of Abha.
> 
> Abha's well known daily market is always busy with activity and people. Locals bargain for fruits, vegetables, coffee beans and other wares. Local handicrafts like ornate silver Bedouin jewelry and hand woven basketry are specialty items.






Old Policeman &amp; Fireman Uniform by Ү, on Flickr




saudi women in national dress by xarag, on Flickr



> This photo below is over 100 years. It was originally in black and white.






Untitled by Ebtesam., on Flickr




Don by Muadh N M, on Flickr




♥ دام عزّك يا وطن ♥ by  Anoud Abdullah AlHabib, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

More portraits:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

More portraits:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Acha Bacha

Arabian Legend said:


>


very beautiful city


----------



## al-Hasani

More portraits:



















Saudi Girl in her Bedroom by Alixianne, on Flickr




The Saudi girl by Yousif Aljohar, on Flickr










Thuwal Saudi Arabia by 350.org, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_101 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



022 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_panorama by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



020 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



madinah_masjid nabawi_00012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

[URL='https://imageshack.com/i/0l6btop']

[/URL]
















One of the many hundreds of dams in KSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Purity by منصور العطياني, on Flickr
























​





List of Red Sea sharks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Farasan3-1 by Hassan Mashi &quot; netsmart11 &quot;, on Flickr




1 by Riyad Sohail ^. .^ رياض سهيل, on Flickr




من تراث جزر فرسان by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




من رجال جزر فرسان by owyed alowyed, on Flickr

*Tarout Island with a history spanning 7000 years*. If I remember correctly it is the third biggest island in the Gulf.




Tarout Island by waltherhetzer1, on Flickr




غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr











The last video is great. Really shows why the Red Sea is so famous for its coral reefs and sea life:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

_(Rub' al-Khali)_




































Youngsters venturing in:






The Arabian Peninsula 4000 BC:






*



*

Ancient 6,000 year old, Empty Quarter lake bed, seen from 24,000 feet, Google Earth image.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amazing video below:







George Steinmetz Aerial Photography​
Simply amazing. I wish that I could post some of his photos from that book (apparently containing over 150 high quality photos) here that I have not seen and the photos on his homepage have copyright unfortunately.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
In other news:

Google Earth Reveals Thousands of Tombs in Saudi Desert | Saudi Archaeology & Tombs

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Saudi Arabia began setting aside land for protection of natural habitats, flora, and/or fauna in 1978. Currently, the National Commission for Wildlife Conservation & Development (NCWCD) manages 15 protected areas, which encompass 85,557 square kilometers (33,033 square miles).

These areas are:

Harrat al Harrah Reserve - Located in the north-central part of the Kingdom
Al Khunfah Reserve - Located in the northwest part of the Kingdom
Ibex Reserve - Located in the central part of the Kingdom, about 200 km (124 miles) south of Riyadh
Mahazat as-Sayd Reserve - This totally fenced-in reserve is located in western part of the Kingdom, approximately 150 km (93 miles) east of Taif, and adjacent to the Saja Um Al Rimth Reserve
Umm al Qamari Island Reserve - Located in the Red Sea off Al Qunfudah, which is located south of Jeddah and north of Jizan, approximately halfway between the two cities
Al Tubayq Reserve - Located northeast of Tabuk, in the northern part of the Kingdom, along the Syrian border
Farasan Islands Reserve - Located in the Red Sea, 40 km (25 miles) off the city of Jizan, along the southwestern coast of Saudi Arabia
Raydah Reserve - This small, 9-square-kilometer (3.4-square-mile) park is located adjacent to the Asir Mountains National Park a short distance outside of the coastal city of Jizan, in southwestern Saudi Arabia
Majami'al-Hadb Reserve - Located in the plains of the south-central part of the Kingdom
'Uruq Bani Ma'arid Reserve - Located on the western edge of the Empty Quarter (_Rub' al Khali)_
Nafud al-'Urayq Reserve - Located in the central part of the Kingdom, northwest of Riyadh
At-Taysiyah Reserve - Located on the Summan Plateau of northeastern Saudi Arabia, south of the border with Iraq
Al Jandaliyah Reserve - Located in the northeastern part of the Kingdom, somewhat southeast of the At-Taysiyah Reserve
Saja Um Al Rimth Reserve - Located in western part of the Kingdom, approximately 150 km (93 miles) east of Taif, and adjacent to the Mahazat as-Sayd Reserve
Jabal Shadah Reserve - Located south of Taif, near the National Wildlife Research Center, on the outer edge of the Sarawat Escarpment in the Tihamah foothills
Jubail Reserve - This coastal/marine reserve is located on the Arabian Gulf, outside of the city of Jubail
The NCWCD has plans to recommend over 100 sites for protection.

Wildlife in Saudi Arabia

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Lastly gentlemen do yourself a favor and spent 10-15 minutes reading this *very interesting article *below*:*

*Cooling a planet with Revegetation*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The only people that inhabit the Rub' al-Khali (Empty Quarter) are the Bedouin tribe of Al-Murrah. They are even more famous for their hospitality and codes of honor than regular Bedouins who otherwise are known for those virtues.

It is pretty amazing that they can survive in such a difficult terrain:

















Nomads of the Nomads: The Al Murrah Bedouin of the Empty Quarter: Donald P. Cole: 9780882956053: Amazon.com: Books

As time changes then I do not think that there are many generations of them left. In 20-30 years time they will probably not be semi-nomads anymore and just like anybody else they will be living in cities or in the countryside. With them their ancestors millennium old knowledge about nature will be lost too.


*



*





Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> _(Rub' al-Khali)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youngsters venturing in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabian Peninsula 4000 BC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Ancient 6,000 year old, Empty Quarter lake bed, seen from 24,000 feet, Google Earth image.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Amazing video below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Steinmetz Aerial Photography​
> Simply amazing. I wish that I could post some of his photos from that book (apparently containing over 150 high quality photos) here that I have not seen and the photos on his homepage have copyright unfortunately.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> In other news:
> 
> Google Earth Reveals Thousands of Tombs in Saudi Desert | Saudi Archaeology & Tombs
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Saudi Arabia began setting aside land for protection of natural habitats, flora, and/or fauna in 1978. Currently, the National Commission for Wildlife Conservation & Development (NCWCD) manages 15 protected areas, which encompass 85,557 square kilometers (33,033 square miles).
> 
> These areas are:
> 
> Harrat al Harrah Reserve - Located in the north-central part of the Kingdom
> Al Khunfah Reserve - Located in the northwest part of the Kingdom
> Ibex Reserve - Located in the central part of the Kingdom, about 200 km (124 miles) south of Riyadh
> Mahazat as-Sayd Reserve - This totally fenced-in reserve is located in western part of the Kingdom, approximately 150 km (93 miles) east of Taif, and adjacent to the Saja Um Al Rimth Reserve
> Umm al Qamari Island Reserve - Located in the Red Sea off Al Qunfudah, which is located south of Jeddah and north of Jizan, approximately halfway between the two cities
> Al Tubayq Reserve - Located northeast of Tabuk, in the northern part of the Kingdom, along the Syrian border
> Farasan Islands Reserve - Located in the Red Sea, 40 km (25 miles) off the city of Jizan, along the southwestern coast of Saudi Arabia
> Raydah Reserve - This small, 9-square-kilometer (3.4-square-mile) park is located adjacent to the Asir Mountains National Park a short distance outside of the coastal city of Jizan, in southwestern Saudi Arabia
> Majami'al-Hadb Reserve - Located in the plains of the south-central part of the Kingdom
> 'Uruq Bani Ma'arid Reserve - Located on the western edge of the Empty Quarter (_Rub' al Khali)_
> Nafud al-'Urayq Reserve - Located in the central part of the Kingdom, northwest of Riyadh
> At-Taysiyah Reserve - Located on the Summan Plateau of northeastern Saudi Arabia, south of the border with Iraq
> Al Jandaliyah Reserve - Located in the northeastern part of the Kingdom, somewhat southeast of the At-Taysiyah Reserve
> Saja Um Al Rimth Reserve - Located in western part of the Kingdom, approximately 150 km (93 miles) east of Taif, and adjacent to the Mahazat as-Sayd Reserve
> Jabal Shadah Reserve - Located south of Taif, near the National Wildlife Research Center, on the outer edge of the Sarawat Escarpment in the Tihamah foothills
> Jubail Reserve - This coastal/marine reserve is located on the Arabian Gulf, outside of the city of Jubail
> The NCWCD has plans to recommend over 100 sites for protection.
> 
> Wildlife in Saudi Arabia
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Lastly gentlemen do yourself a favor and spent 10-15 minutes reading this *very interesting article *below*:*
> 
> *Cooling a planet with Revegetation*​


The picture of the lakes from 4000 B.C. is amazing! If only it stayed that way..



Ahmed Jo said:


> The picture of the lakes from 4000 B.C. is amazing! If only it stayed that way..


btw, Saudi Arabia is so much more beautiful then i had thought, do you know why the tourism industry in K.S.A. isn't more active? I would like to visit sometime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> The picture of the lakes from 4000 B.C. is amazing! If only it stayed that way..
> 
> 
> btw, Saudi Arabia is so much more beautiful then i had thought, do you know why the tourism industry in K.S.A. isn't more active? I would like to visit sometime.



Actually there are lakes and huge underwater lakes to this very day.










Please take a look at those two threads below. They will explain everything.

Tourist visas to be introduced in KSA

Exploring Saudi Arabia's marine wonderland

Check this thread out below for more photos of KSA:

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


>



Where is this? Reminds me a little of Dubai. Although the place I was in Dubai was near the sea/beach to the left. This looks nicer in my opinion. Dubai seemed like a straight street with many nice tall towers and the highways were near them. This photo has nice square buildings near the bottom. 

Of course in Dubai, that one street I drove through every single person had a porsche/lamborghini/ferrari/mercedes/audi R8....LOL...I was like what is dizzz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Where is this? Reminds me a little of Dubai. Although the place I was in Dubai was near the sea/beach to the left. This looks nicer in my opinion. Dubai seemed like a straight street with many nice tall towers and the highways were near them. This photo has nice square buildings near the bottom.
> 
> Of course in Dubai, that one street I drove through every single person had a porsche/lamborghini/ferrari/mercedes/audi R8....LOL...I was like what is dizzz?



It is a rapidly rising and expanding Riyadh. It's a quite distinct city from Dubai and almost every other city. It's hard to describe if you have not visited it. Either you tend to love it or hate it. I am not that familiar with Riyadh as other users here who live there as I am not from Najd. KSA is a very, very big country with many different regions/provinces and contrasts. Greater Riyadh has a population the size of Israel and Palestine combined almost. It's changing rapidly too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

You've been to Riyadh before right? The cities look very nice. I am into highrise/nightlife scenes. There is no middlegroundfor me. LOL, so either a beautiful lit up city or a simply place like Gaza(flat plain).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> You've been to Riyadh before right? The cities look very nice. I am into highrise/nightlife scenes. There is no middlegroundfor me. LOL, so either a beautiful lit up city or a simply place like Gaza(flat plain).



Yes, of course.

Riyadh is a strange city. It lies on a plateau (650 meters above sea level or something) and is surrounded by valleys, steppes and deserts. It lies almost halfway between the Red Sea and the Gulf. Historically there were dozens of more important cities in Najd alone. The only reason why that city is the capital and now the most populous city is due to the fact that the House of Saud's ancestral lands are next by.

Also it is "only" the center of the city that is dominated by skyscrapers. Also it is something recent. It has to do with the ongoing KAFD. One of the biggest financial districts in the world.

King Abdullah Financial District - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

مركز الملك عبد الله المالي

During summer the government is always moving to Ta'if which is a mountain city in Hijaz at an elevation of almost 2.000 meters.

In this thread you can see a few photos of Riyadh - photos that you normally don't see.

I removed the photos from that other post and moved it to this one as a new page has started.






Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr





tabukarea164 by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr





الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr





وادي علقان - حقل Valley Aleghan- haqel by mosa3ad alshetwi, on Flickr





حقل by Faisal Almaiman, on Flickr





الديسة by Desert نديم القهوة, on Flickr





TABUK 9|9|6 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





هـدوء by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





Untitled by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr

All the above photos are from around one city (Tabuk) only.​PS: Personally I prefer traditional architecture rather than modern architecture and thus skyscrapers. But I don't hate skyscrapers either. I just find the old Najdi villages more charming than something as new as an financial district.

Besides I doubt that Riyadh can rival NYC, Shanghai, Dubai etc. in terms of skyscrapers anyway but a healthy mix between old and new is a good thing. A brand-new financial district is good news for the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

@al-Hasani


check this out mate.

http://www.mbc.net/lvp/player.html?id=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> 
> check this out mate.
> 
> http://www.mbc.net/lvp/player.html?id=0



Unfortunately I cannot open the link somehow.






Riyadh Fashion Days




I ❤ K.S.A by sulaiman AL-qublan . سليمان القبلان, on Flickr




الوطن في قلوب التؤامين&quot;ماشاء الله &quot;Explore&quot; by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr




Untitled by ALAA AL.SHALLALI, on Flickr




بريئه..&quot;ماشاء الله by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr




























For Arabic speakers here then I can highly recommend http://www.mekshat.com/vb/ when it comes to photos of the countryside of KSA etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> Unfortunately I cannot open the link somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riyadh Fashion Days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ❤ K.S.A by sulaiman AL-qublan . سليمان القبلان, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الوطن في قلوب التؤامين&quot;ماشاء الله &quot;Explore&quot; by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by ALAA AL.SHALLALI, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بريئه..&quot;ماشاء الله by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Arabic speakers here then I can highly recommend http://www.mekshat.com/vb/ when it comes to photos of the countryside of KSA etc.



Truly, Saudi Arabia is a beautiful , gorgeous land .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Truly, Saudi Arabia is a beautiful , gorgeous land .



Thank you mate. So is Japan.






































Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr









​The last photo is amazing.

Is anyone here also fond of safari/hunting trips in KSA? I surely cannot be the only one?

@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Hadbani @BLACKEAGLE etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

KSA has some of the richest bird life out there. That should be appreciated a bit more just like about everything else. Birds are great animals. I know that for instance falconry is one of our millennium old traditions and quite a big thing in certain regions of the country but I am also talking about birds in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*























*




Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr




MONTAGNES DE AL FAIFA, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> *
> View attachment 133231
> 
> 
> View attachment 133232
> 
> 
> View attachment 133233
> 
> 
> View attachment 133234
> 
> 
> View attachment 133235
> *
> 
> 
> View attachment 133236
> 
> Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 133237
> 
> MONTAGNES DE AL FAIFA, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 133238
> 
> Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr


Where are these mountains specially in picture with 3 people sitting on top of some Mountain


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Where are these mountains specially in picture with 3 people sitting on top of some Mountain



Southern Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

Arabian Legend said:


> Southern Saudi Arabia.


Which is the best website to apply for a job in KSA?


----------



## Erhabi

black-hawk_101 said:


> Which is the best website to apply for a job in KSA?



expatriates.com - classifieds and community for expatriates






Went to Abha Al Sooda 2 weeks ago..it was an awesome trip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani




----------



## al-Hasani




----------



## al-Hasani




----------



## al-Hasani

تراث. معبد. مدائن صالح by abumayar330, on Flickr




مدائن صالح العلا by abohisham, on Flickr




مدائن صالح by Farhan Saud, on Flickr




مدائن صالح by Buthenah, on Flickr






Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Madain Saleh Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Qaseer Al Fareed, Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Madain Saleh in Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Madain saleh tombs - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Amazing what people could build so many thousands of years ago. Mada'in Saleh is a huge complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Dome [iPhone HDR] by haroon_sheikh, on Flickr




Endless Arches byharoon_sheikh, on Flickr




تراث من الماضي - الدرعية -2 by راشد آل قنيعير, on Flickr




My city by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Decorative door by Jacovdme, on Flickr




Untitled by Mansour Al-Fayez, on Flickr




الدرعية التاريخيـة - قصـر سلـوى ...Dir&#x27;iya historical - Salwa Palace ... by Crazy Ali Fahad, on Flickr




الدرعيه by Oasis palms, on Flickr




مسجد في الدرعيه by Summer Ibrahim | twitter: @Summer_ib, on Flickr




الدرعية by max 501, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

الدرعية 2 by ABDULLAH AL-GAHTANI, on Flickr




الدرعية by ABDULLAH AL-GAHTANI, on Flickr





















Doors and Windows par Ahmed AB, sur Flickr





Jeddah Old Houses par Ahmed AB, sur Flickr





Jeddah Old Houses par Ahmed AB, sur Flickr





Jeddah Old Houses par Ahmed AB, sur Flickr





Jeddah Old Houses par Ahmed AB, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr










ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> بريئه..&quot;ماشاء الله by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flick


Oh my!!
That child is so beautiful!!
Mashallah!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> View attachment 142154
> 
> 
> [


where's this place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

levina said:


> where's this place?



Old parts of Jeddah.​









































KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> Old parts of Jeddah.​
> View attachment 142176
> 
> 
> View attachment 142178
> 
> 
> View attachment 142179
> 
> 
> View attachment 142180
> 
> View attachment 142181
> 
> View attachment 142182
> 
> 
> View attachment 142183
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142184
> 
> 
> View attachment 142185
> 
> 
> View attachment 142186
> 
> 
> KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
> ​


Feel like splashing in that sea..right away!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr










| Explore | .. بانوراما .. قصر الملك عبدالعزيز بالخرج by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr

KAUST, one of the best universities in the ME and leading in research and science currently:

King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST)

King Abdullah University of Science and Technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






More photos below. 733 to be precise.

Flickr: KAUST Official's Photostream

Horse racing in Riyadh;






Some traditional Najdi architecture;








Spirit of Originality by Tareq Abuhajjaj | Photography &amp; Design, on Flickr



Mosque of Imam Muhammad bin Abdul Wahab HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr



Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr



levina said:


> Feel like splashing in that sea..right away!!



Us Hijazis have a very special affinity with the sea. A 2500 km long tropical coastline along the beautiful Red Sea explains it very well. I miss that part of KSA myself very much.

You should check this thread out. Made it almost 2 years ago. Contains a lot of photos of Saudi Arabia's amazing coastline.

Exploring Saudi Arabia's marine wonderland

Anyway that's it for the beautiful and ancient lands of KSA for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr



مدائن صالح by Farhan Saud, on Flickr



Oil refinery by anekphoto, on Flickr













OASIS DE NAJRAN, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr



العارضة مطل الامير محمد بن ناصر by Ibrahim Hamaty, on Flickr



رحلتي ﻵبها by Ibrahim Hamaty, on Flickr



Abha Dam 06 by Bandarphotos, on Flickr​


----------



## al-Hasani

*











*

*



*




Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr




أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr




مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr



فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Beautiful pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Some excellent photos of the proud Bedouins of the Rub' al-Khali. One of the most ancient of peoples. Some photos are 40-35 years old photos.



















































Amazing portraits.

It is said that Bedouin hospitality is second to none in this world. It is famed across the world and has been romanticized in movies, poems, songs etc. Both in the Arab world and elsewhere. They are sometimes blamed for some ills but by heart they are lovely people.

They are also one of the biggest survivors of this world that live in a very harsh environment. Their lifestyle is dying out but I hope that at least some will survive in let's say 50 years of time from now on.

Bedouins are also great musicians, story tellers, poets and artists. Also famed warriors. One of the best in history. They formed the backbone of many Islamic armies throughout the ages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

beautiful portraits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moisrar47

Rich city! Quite similar to Dubai..



al-Hasani said:


> Some excellent photos of the proud Bedouins of the Rub' al-Khali. One of the most ancient of peoples. Some photos are 40-35 years old photos.
> 
> Amazing portraits.
> 
> It is said that Bedouin hospitality is second to none in this world. It is famed across the world and has been romanticized in movies, poems, songs etc. Both in the Arab world and elsewhere. They are sometimes blamed for some ills but by heart they are lovely people.
> 
> They are also one of the biggest survivors of this world that live in a very harsh environment. Their lifestyle is dying out but I hope that at least some will survive in let's say 50 years of time from now on.
> 
> Bedouins are also great musicians, story tellers, poets and artists. Also famed warriors. One of the best in history. They formed the backbone of many Islamic armies throughout the ages.


God bless them.



Arabian Legend said:


>


Beautiful..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Higher education

*PNU









































*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Mamba1

Dear friends, many of you are native residents of Saudi, some are expats. One Saudi company contacted me for a senior position in Riyadh. Although it is very initial stage, I will be obliged if you kindly share few info about living in Saudi as I am completely unaware -

a. Whether the city safe? I spent a year in Dubai with family earlier and found it as a very safe city.
b. How people spent spare time? Whether movies etc are allowed?
c. What is the living expense/month considering a upper middle class living including house rent
d. Is using Burkha is mandatory while women and kids are outside?
e. Whether Indian schools are available? How good are they?


Regards,


----------



## azzo

*KSU





*




*




























*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

*KAUST*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Imamu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

*KFUPM



















*

*















*

*







*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

*KAU* (World's top 10 universities in Math)








































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

*PSU*










































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

*UQU*








































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

*QU















































*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

*KKU






































*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Black Mamba1 said:


> a. Whether the city safe? I spent a year in Dubai with family earlier and found it as a very safe city.



It's safe and the crime rate *is low* for a big and spread out city. Also depends on the area.



Black Mamba1 said:


> b. How people spent spare time? Whether movies etc are allowed?



There are no movie Theaters/Night clubs in Saudi Arabia. Entertainment in Riyadh is mostly indoors with friends and family, camping at the outskirts of the city, and shopping.



Black Mamba1 said:


> c. What is the living expense/month considering a upper middle class living including house rent



Depends on the area, mostly 25,000$-30,000$ a year for an upper class small villa/duplex.



Black Mamba1 said:


> d. Is using Burkha is mandatory while women and kids are outside?



No, just the Abaya (Black cloak) is (Headscarf is preferred, but not mandatory)




Black Mamba1 said:


> e. Whether Indian schools are available? How good are they?



There's a big international Indian school in Riyadh and it's good + A lot of Indian nationals live around that neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

*Faisal University














*

*




















Naqi Rezvi, from an Indian mother and a Pakistani father, an engineer who overcame his handicap and graduated with honors and top of his class













*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

*Jeddah's forgotten treasures*

"The monumental public sculpture one finds throughout Jeddah, mostly along the corniche, is one of the city’s most remarkable features. Featuring works by Henri Moore, Jean Arp, Joan Miró and Jacques Lipchitz, among others"

*"Thanks to a visionary mayor, 1970s Saudi Arabia became a hotspot for the best of modern art. Today, these touchstones of American modernism, dotted along empty highways, are a lament for a progressive future that never was"*

"Although many of the larger sculptures are scattered throughout the city’s roundabouts, the smaller and more valuable works were brought together in an open air museum alongside the seashore in Al Hamra. "

*"40 years earlier, the Saudi city of Jeddah was a pioneer investor in the shock of the new. As Ahmed Mater’s photographs in the book Sculptures of Jeddah show, this ancient city near Mecca is home to one of the world’s most spectacular arrays of open-air modern sculpture. Perhaps aware of the kudos its neighbours are getting from theirGuggenheim branches and skyscrapers, Jeddah has just restored these modernist marvels and moved a selection into a new seaside sculpture park."*


----------



## azzo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

*







Jeddah Sculptures Museum*
(Largest of its in the world)
​The following are some of the sculptures installed at this Museum.


Rotating First Section No. 3_ by Arnaldo Pomodoro_
A Step Forward_ by Jean Arp_
Alterations in Space, 1982_ by François Kovacs_
Oiseau (Bird)_ by Joan Miró_
The Eye_ by César Baldaccini_
Cube IV, 1965-75_ by Arnaldo Pomodoro_
The Illusion of a Second Cube_ by Victor Vasarely_
Changing Positions_ by Victor Vasarely_
Balance in the Air_ by Victor Vasarely_
Project for a Monument_ by Joan Miró_
La Joie de vivre (Joy of life)_ by Jacques Lipchitz_
Untitled_ by Drago Marin Cherina_
Flame of Life_ by Eila Hiltunen_
Flexibility of Balance, 1974_ by Alexander Calder_
Oval with Points, 1968-70_ by Henry Moore_
Large Spindle Piece, 1968_ by Henry Moore_
Three Piece Reclining Figure No. 1_ by Henry Moore_
Upright Motive No. 2_ by Henry Moore_
Flames, 1985_ by Sylvestre Monnier_
Circular Mass, 1969_ by Arnaldo Pomodoro_
_Jeddah Sculptures Museum | Abdul Latif Jameel

_
_






































_​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Vintage Saudi Arabia










































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Mamba1

azzo said:


> It's safe and the crime rate for a big and spread out city. Also depends on the area.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no movie Theaters/Night clubs in Saudi Arabia. Entertainment in Riyadh is mostly indoors with friends and family, camping at the outskirts of the city, and shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the area, mostly 25,000$-30,000$ a year for an upper class small villa/duplex.
> 
> 
> 
> No, just the Abaya (Black cloak) is (Headscarf is preferred, but not mandatory)
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your kind reply. This is really helpful.
> 
> Can you kindly inform whether watching movies using DVDs or online is allowed?
> 
> 
> There's a big international Indian school in Riyadh and it's good + A lot of Indian nationals live around that neighborhood.


----------



## samv

Sure seems to be a lot of phallic symbols lying about the place for such a "puritan" country.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The good thing is that unlike the Nigerians the Saudi govt. does care about its people. You can see how a lot of that oil money is being spent on public projects. And also done in great taste.


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Riyadh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Some of the approximately 2000 islands in KSA.








































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*



















*









غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr





فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*














Looking At the Sun . by oldwolf., on Flickr





higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand 1 by oldwolf., on Flickr





I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr





Elephant rock at sunset in Madain Saleh - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





The View 2 . by oldwolf., on Flickr





View . by oldwolf., on Flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

حكاية ليلة by Tarik Al-Turki ||| طارق التركي, on Flickr





منطقة الرجع by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr





ترحال ..! by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr





leading line shot by SAUD ALRSHIAD 2 سعود الرشيد, on Flickr





واحة by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr





عمق الصحراء by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr










Castle Moazm- قلعة المعظم by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr





kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr





جمال الصحراء by Mohammed.Al-Omar .., on Flickr





After Raining Day . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr










Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr






الديسة by Desert نديم القهوة, on Flickr





وادي علقان - حقل Valley Aleghan- haqel by mosa3ad alshetwi, on Flickr





Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr





Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr





وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

tabukarea164 by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr





Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr





حقل by Faisal Almaiman, on Flickr





Untitled by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





Saudi Arabia - Tabuk , by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





TABUK 9|9|6 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr





Abha by Leen_AQ, on Flickr





أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr





مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr





جبال عسير by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr





Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr





Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr






faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr





Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr





FAIFA MOUNTAINS by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr















ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr






New updates.

For more photos of KSA and the remaining Arab world see this thread below.

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos

@Full Moon @azzo @Halimi @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Ahmed Eid @Falcon29 @JUBA @Mosamania @Rakan.SA @Kamal_dbk @Mahmoud_EGY @mahatir @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @Malik Abdullah @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi @Frogman @ebray @Saho @Belew_Kelew @Hell NO @Aegis DDG @Dr.Thrax @Bamxa @Bubblegum Crisis @Arabian Legend @tyrant @Desert Fox @Desertfalcon @Gasoline @AMDR @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @Emmie @Jungibaaz @WebMaster @Antaréss @Indus Falcon @Shotgunner51 @alarabi @Al Bhatti @United @chauvunist @dearhypocrite @Azad-Kashmiri @Declein @Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi @kalu_miah @Saiful Islam @الأعرابي etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Masha'ALLAH! When I see those beautiful pictures; this verse comes to mind of Ibrahim as'salaam:

_"O Our Lord! I have made some of my offspring to dwell in a valley with no cultivation, by Your Sacred House (the Ka'ba at Mecca); in order, O our Lord, that they may offer prayers perfectly (Iqamat as salat) so fill some hearts among men with love towards them, and *O Allah provide them with fruits so that they may give thanks. *O our Lord! Certainly, You know what we conceal and what we reveal. Nothing on the earth or in the heavens is hidden from Allah."_ (Ch 14:37-38)

Allah has blessed my brothers and accepted the dua of Ibrahim as'salaam!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dearhypocrite

SubhanAllah

saudi arabia have so many beautiful places that i never thought before

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Saif al-Arab said:


> Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New updates.
> 
> For more photos of KSA and the remaining Arab world see this thread below.
> 
> The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos
> 
> @Full Moon @azzo @Halimi @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Ahmed Eid @Falcon29 @JUBA @Mosamania @Rakan.SA @Kamal_dbk @Mahmoud_EGY @mahatir @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @Malik Abdullah @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi @Frogman @ebray @Saho @Belew_Kelew @Hell NO @Aegis DDG @Dr.Thrax @Bamxa @Bubblegum Crisis @Arabian Legend @tyrant @Desert Fox @Desertfalcon @Gasoline @AMDR @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @Emmie @Jungibaaz @WebMaster @Antaréss @Indus Falcon @Shotgunner51 @alarabi @Al Bhatti @United @chauvunist @dearhypocrite @Azad-Kashmiri @Declein @Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi @kalu_miah @Saiful Islam @الأعرابي etc.




Amazing pics! Look forward to closer China-Saudi tie on tourism!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Beautiful sites but why they don't use them for tourism these places can bring wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Malik Alashter said:


> Beautiful sites but why they *don't use them for tourism* these places can bring wealth.



Thank you.

First, Saudi Arabia's strict laws, for example but not limited to:

- Alcohol Ban
- Male guardian for female travelers.
- Photography laws.

(Notice I didn't mention the dress code, since I believe it's part of culture and won't be a critical issue when visiting KSA)

The absolute Alcohol ban in particular, even for foreigners or in hotels, is especially problematic. From personal experience, A lot of businessmen and professionals who come to visit Saudi Arabia to hold talks or participate in conventions, cut their planned visit short and escape to Bahrain/UAE to quench their thirst before going back home, and when asked, they said they couldn't take it anymore, as it was a drastic change for them and that they had become really irritable and unsociable.

Second, the lack of proper family oriented attractions and tourism infrastructure. even though Saudi Arabia got top notch facilities and tourist spots, they're mostly gender segregated, which is problematic for families when visiting Saudi Arabia (and even domestic tourists when they travel within Saudi Arabia) this is a bigger issue in the capital than the coastal areas though.

Third, Saudi Arabia sees the hassle of going through these sudden changes in a *short amount of time* to accommodate your "typical" tourist and have a "typical" tourism industry, simply not worth it (*socially* and economically), especially since Saudi Arabia has more than sufficient revenue from other sectors.


In light of all those challenges, the Tourism authority laid out a plan to further develop its domestic tourism, where it sees the millions of Saudis who travel abroad to vacation as their prime target for future development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

nice i thought KSA just sand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> nice i thought KSA just sand



KSA is a very diverse country with almost every type of landscape. From 3000 meter tall mountains, to areas below sea level, to several 1000 km long coastlines, some of the biggest coral reefs in the world, almost 2000 islands, tropical areas, fertile valleys, volcanic areas, lakes, all kind of deserts, snowy areas, steppes, lowlands, fertile areas, old villages, modern cities constructed from scratch, biggest palm groves in the world etc.

It's really a problem that fellow Arabs have such prejudice about other Arab countries. Most ignorants also think that Tunisia is just sand but every educated person knows this not to be the case especially Arabs. Or other Arab countries for that matter. I work actively to change such stereotypes among the few ignorants here on PDF and elsewhere brother.

The Arab world is home to the oldest civilizations on the planet, some of the longest coastlines in the world, some of the most beautiful coastlines, coral reefs, thousands of tropical islands, the longest river and some of the longest ones, dozens upon dozens of mountain ranges, lakes, fertile areas the size of whole countries of a significant size, forests, tropical areas, some of the largest cities in the world, the oldest ones etc. The list is enormous.

This thread bellows shows this clearly.

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos

Besides deserts are very beautiful, just take a look at the photos of deserts from KSA in the previous page. In KSA you have mountainous deserts, volcanic ones, lakes in desert, fertile deserts throughout the spring and autumn, the ones with some of the largest sand dunes on the planet, rocky ones etc.

Anyway a few more photos.



إطلالة على قرية ذي عين الأثرية - الباحة by Jawad Roumi جواد الرومي, on Flickr










Al Ula mountains &[HASHTAG]#1575[/HASHTAG];&[HASHTAG]#1604[/HASHTAG];&[HASHTAG]#1593[/HASHTAG];&[HASHTAG]#1604[/HASHTAG];&[HASHTAG]#1575[/HASHTAG]; - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr




Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Kabah, Masjid Al Haram by Kashmirikhan!, on Flickr




Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr




Old Jeddah by BA&amp;AA, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

azzo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> First, Saudi Arabia's strict laws, for example but not limited to:
> 
> - Alcohol Ban
> - Male guardian for female travelers.
> - Photography laws.
> 
> (Notice I didn't mention the dress code, since I believe it's part of culture and won't be a critical issue when visiting KSA)
> 
> The absolute Alcohol ban in particular, even for foreigners or in hotels, is especially problematic. From personal experience, A lot of businessmen and professionals who come to visit Saudi Arabia to hold talks or participate in conventions, cut their planned visit short and escape to Bahrain/UAE to quench their thirst before going back home, and when asked, they said they couldn't take it anymore, as it was a drastic change for them and that they had become really irritable and unsociable.
> 
> Second, the lack of proper family oriented attractions and tourism infrastructure. even though Saudi Arabia got top notch facilities and tourist spots, they're mostly gender segregated, which is problematic for families when visiting Saudi Arabia (and even domestic tourists when they travel within Saudi Arabia) this is a bigger issue in the capital than the coastal areas though.
> 
> Third, Saudi Arabia sees the hassle of going through these sudden changes in a *short amount of time* to accommodate your "typical" tourist and have a "typical" tourism industry, simply not worth it (*socially* and economically), especially since Saudi Arabia has more than sufficient revenue from other sectors.
> 
> 
> In light of all those challenges, the Tourism authority laid out a plan to further develop its domestic tourism, where it sees the millions of Saudis who travel abroad to vacation as their prime target for future development.


I'm all hope this country get better regime. I know you don't like wat I'm saying but that's just my view.
This country with a better regime with all te money it has it will be a pride of the Arab world.

I believe Iraq and Saudi with better regime can bring prosper to the region>>>>> but still with better regime.



Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> nice i thought KSA just sand


That's what I thought honestly.

I don't know why Arab left this greenly land to live in the mere desert????.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Old Jeddah:





















Shia (Twelver) from Eastern Province in KSA during Ashura.




من متنزه جبل كوهسنكي by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr




Ashura Al Hussain by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr




Ashura Al Hussain by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr




Ashura Al Hussain by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Photos of ordinary people from Eastern Province;




Ghadeer by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr




من أرض الدوخلة by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr




عروس من أرض الدوخلة by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr




أبوموسى العصافرة by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr



بين نخيل تاروت by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr



ويبقى الحسين by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr



ويبقى الحسين محرم الحرام ١٤٣٦ ه‍ by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr



ويبقى الحسين by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr

Rice production in Eastern Province. Slowly dying unfortunately.






I should cover every historical region and current region of KSA and it's people and traditions one day although it would require a lot of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Malik Alashter said:


> I'm all hope this country get better regime. I know you don't like wat I'm saying but that's just my view.
> This country with a better regime with all te money it has it will be a pride of the Arab world.
> 
> I believe Iraq and Saudi with better regime can bring prosper to the region>>>>> but still with better regime.



We all want what's better for our countries. What I personally believe, is that positive change and progress that is also peaceful is achievable in Saudi Arabia. Saudi Arabia's government have always been responsive to its people's demands, apparent by its management of wealth which lead to high rate of development in infrastructure, education, and healthcare. Which is very high by global standards.

IMO what both countries need is for its *population* to undergo a *cultural/religious* revolution, because they're what holding our countries' back, and not the regimes, no matter how bad we think they are. vandalism of public property, corruption, and bad work ethics are but few examples. 

Same with the women drivers ban. A fact that many don't know and find surprising, is that most of the Saudi population are against women driving (some even threatened harassing them) and those are average normal people, who are not particularly religious. This is one of the examples of a weird custom or law wrongly attributed to the government. As the government is just careful not to stir the pot and rile up the public. 

In Saudi Arabia some serious steps had been taken by the government to heighten awareness and encourage studying abroad for its young citizens in order to open their minds and widen their prospective, but we're going to need some time to see some results. As you know, it's not an easy task in a country with +30M population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr




Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr

*



*

*




Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr




*

*



*

@Malik Alashter

We as Arabs/Semites/ME people must always be proud of our ancient and beautiful lands and our ancient civilizations, customs and traditions and we should always work toward unity and cooperation instead of silly infighting but at the same time we should recognize all the many problems and try to find constructive solutions. Despite all the bad publicity of late (last 10 years) we should also look at all the positives and never let any foreigner degrade us.

Also I would love nothing more than for KSA and Iraq to have very good brotherly relations. But most importantly I would love to see peace in the Arab and Muslim world and world as a whole. No, I am no hippie, lol.

Do never believe that a genuine Muslim Saudi Arabian would ever want to hurt fellow Arabs be it in Iraq or Yemen. Besides I am very much against the killings of civilians in Yemen which is a brotherly country and Yemen and the civilians that die there but unfortunately this happens in every war. Anyway we should not go off-topic.

If you believe that Saudi Arabians hate Iraqi Shia Arabs you are very mistaken as that would mean that we would hate ourselves as people of Southern Iraq are our brothers and sisters. I myself have Iraqi relatives and my father has partial Iraqi Arab ancestry. This is very common in KSA and vice versa too even in this era let alone in previous centuries or even in pre-Islamic times due to migrations between both regions (Mesopotamia and Arabia).

@Frosty is another Saudi Arabian member with ancestral ties to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Malik Alashter said:


> I don't know why Arab left this greenly land to live in the mere desert????.



Riyadh's location is due to historical significance and strategical position, being in the middle between the east and west coast. Qasim (North of Riyadh) is relatively fertile and has a booming date industry. 

Rest of the cities are located on coastal areas, or up in the mountains (areas in question).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

azzo said:


> Riyadh's location is due to historical significance and strategical position, being in the middle between the east and west coast. Qasim (North of Riyadh) is relatively fertile and has a booming date industry.
> 
> Rest of the cities are located on coastal areas, or up in the mountains (areas in question).


I meant by Arab the one lived hundreds ofyears before Islam, not the ones lived after the rule of Islam



Saif al-Arab said:


> We as Arabs/Semites/ME people must always be proud of our ancient and beautiful lands and our ancient civilizations, customs and traditions and we should always work toward unity and cooperation instead of silly infighting but at the same time we should recognize all the many problems and try to find constructive solutions. Despite all the bad publicity of late (last 10 years) we should also look at all the positives and never let any foreigner degrade us.
> 
> Also I would love nothing more than for KSA and Iraq to have very good brotherly relations. But most importantly I would love to see peace in the Arab and Muslim world and world as a whole. No, I am no hippie, lol.
> 
> Do never believe that a genuine Muslim Saudi Arabian would ever want to hurt fellow Arabs be it in Iraq or Yemen. Besides I am very much against the killings of civilians in Yemen which is a brotherly country and Yemen and the civilians that die there but unfortunately this happens in every war. Anyway we should not go off-topic.
> 
> If you believe that Saudi Arabians hate Iraqi Shia Arabs you are very mistaken as that would mean that we would hate ourselves as people of Southern Iraq are our brothers and sisters. I myself have Iraqi relatives and my father has partial Iraqi Arab ancestry. This is very common in KSA and vice versa too even in this era let alone in previous centuries or even in pre-Islamic times due to migrations between both regions (Mesopotamia and Arabia).


Surely I'm proud of our civilization no doubt.

Without the Saudis recognize the new form of government in Iraq and stop meddling in a bad way there is no hope.



azzo said:


> We all want what's better for our countries. What I personally believe, is that positive change and progress that is also peaceful is achievable in Saudi Arabia. Saudi Arabia's government have always been responsive to its people's demands, apparent by its management of wealth which lead to high rate of development in infrastructure, education, and healthcare. Which is very high by global standards.
> 
> IMO what both countries need is for its *population* to undergo a *cultural/religious* revolution, because they're what holding our countries' back, and not the regimes, no matter how bad we think they are. vandalism of public property, corruption, and bad work ethics are but few examples.
> 
> Same with the women drivers ban. A fact that many don't know and find surprising, is that most of the Saudi population are against women driving (some even threatened harassing them) and those are average normal people, who are not particularly religious. This is one of the examples of a weird custom or law wrongly attributed to the government. As the government is just careful not to stir the pot and rile up the public.
> 
> In Saudi Arabia some serious steps had been taken by the government to heighten awareness and encourage studying abroad for its young citizens in order to open their minds and widen their prospective, but we're going to need some time to see some results. As you know, it's not an easy task in a country with +30M population.


Well in Iraq we don't have those problem you mentioned in Saudi arabia in Iraq women can drive people are not that fanatic our problem before was the regime now the terrorism.

If Iraqis can have a time to breath they will lead the region no doubt.

Yes we don't have the scientific and industry infrustrcture like Iran and Turkey have but what we have the wish to develop our country. 

So with the money and the will that we have I see our country future is bright.

All we need to defeat terrorism and cooperate as Iraqis accept what we have and work together to improve it.


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

azzo said:


> The *absolute Alcohol ban* in particular, even for foreigners or in hotels, is especially problematic. From personal experience, A lot of businessmen and professionals who come to visit Saudi Arabia to hold talks or participate in conventions, cut their planned visit short and *escape to Bahrain/UAE to quench their thirst before going back home*, and when asked, they said they couldn't take it anymore, as it was a drastic change for them and that they had become really irritable and unsociable.



We are talking about the land of the Prophets as'salaathu wa'salaam alayhum and as'hab radi'Allahu anhum, not some too bit land. This land, it's dirt, sand, air are nazeef and if someone has an issue about drinking ''piss'', please point them to the loo and they can quench their thirst.


----------



## azzo

Azad-Kashmiri said:


> We are talking about the land of the Prophets as'salaathu wa'salaam alayhum and as'hab radi'Allahu anhum, not some too bit land. This land, it's dirt, sand, air are nazeef and if someone has an issue about drinking ''piss'', please point them to the loo and they can quench their thirst.


I'm not saying the Alcohol ban is bad and should be changed. 

I'm saying that the Alcohol ban prevent us from having a normal tourism industry that attracts foreigners. Again, I'm not saying we should allow Alcohol for that reason. Just answering a question about tourism.


----------



## Waseem.Khan

Arabian Legend said:


>



Same look like place karachi have it too .. Ocean tower with same underpas


----------



## [Bregs]

Beautiful country with diverse landscapes, it has beautiful beaches, heritage centuries old villages and sites, well developed cities and deserts are added attractions as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

[Bregs] said:


> Beautiful country with diverse landscapes, it has beautiful beaches, heritage centuries old villages and sites, well developed cities and deserts are added attractions as well



Thank you for the nice words.

Did you know that India's largest trading partner is the Arab world and especially the GCC (mainly)?

That trade and cultural relations between the Arab world (in particular the Arabian Peninsula across the Arabian Sea and Indian Ocean) and India have existed for millenniums upon millenniums?

*Trade and cultural links between ancient India and ancient Arabia date back to third millennium BC.[1]*


Heptulla, Nejma. _Indo-West Asian relations: the Nehru era_. Allied Publishers, 1991. ISBN 9788170233404.
That's 5000 years!

200 million Indians are Muslims (Sunni or Shia) and as we all know Islam originated in Hijaz which is now part of KSA. Sunni, Shia, Sufism etc too obviously.

India is an observer nation of the Arab League.

One of the largest Indian diasporas in the world is located in the GCC if not the largest. Indian remittances from the GCC are the biggest of all Indian remittances by far.

50 Richest Indians in the GCC - ArabianBusiness.com

GCC again Indiaâs top remittance source | The National

Hinduism in Arab states - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Many Indians are of Arab or partial Arab ancestry too. Many Arabs have partial Indian ancestry too which surnames like Al-Hindi confirm.

The 450 million Arabs don't see India or Indians as enemies and our ancient ties and current reality show that. Educated Indians on this forum or elsewhere know this. I hope that our relations will continue to grow especially in terms of scientific and educational cooperation and I hope that the Arab world, in particular KSA and the GCC can serve as a bridge between Pakistan and India.

Also Arabian cuisine, especially Southern Arabian has many similarities with Indian cuisine. Probably more than any other outside of Malaysian, Burmese etc.

I also know that quite a few 1000 Arab students also from KSA study in India.

This video might interest you.






Also take a look at this thread if you want to see other Arab countries. Most Arab countries have been covered to a good extent.

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Saif al-Arab said:


> Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> @Malik Alashter
> 
> We as Arabs/Semites/ME people must always be proud of our ancient and beautiful lands and our ancient civilizations, customs and traditions and we should always work toward unity and cooperation instead of silly infighting but at the same time we should recognize all the many problems and try to find constructive solutions. Despite all the bad publicity of late (last 10 years) we should also look at all the positives and never let any foreigner degrade us.
> 
> Also I would love nothing more than for KSA and Iraq to have very good brotherly relations. But most importantly I would love to see peace in the Arab and Muslim world and world as a whole. No, I am no hippie, lol.
> 
> Do never believe that a genuine Muslim Saudi Arabian would ever want to hurt fellow Arabs be it in Iraq or Yemen. Besides I am very much against the killings of civilians in Yemen which is a brotherly country and Yemen and the civilians that die there but unfortunately this happens in every war. Anyway we should not go off-topic.
> 
> If you believe that Saudi Arabians hate Iraqi Shia Arabs you are very mistaken as that would mean that we would hate ourselves as people of Southern Iraq are our brothers and sisters. I myself have Iraqi relatives and my father has partial Iraqi Arab ancestry. This is very common in KSA and vice versa too even in this era let alone in previous centuries or even in pre-Islamic times due to migrations between both regions (Mesopotamia and Arabia).
> 
> @Frosty is another Saudi Arabian member with ancestral ties to Iraq.



Spectacular scenary!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab




----------



## Saif al-Arab




----------



## Saif al-Arab




----------



## Saif al-Arab

110128 31 Desert by Dan Henderer, on Flickr



storm day by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr



The Forgotten Village by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr




29 by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



above the clouds by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr



meditation moment by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr



Village over the mountains by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Old Jeddah by BA&amp;AA, on Flickr









Al Ula mountains العلا - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Jazan (2) by Zakaria Abbas, on Flickr




Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




View . by Hmood Al Nasseer, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




kasser by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

[URL='https://flic.kr/p/caCKys']جبال عسير by khalid yousef, on Flickr[/URL]




[URL='https://flic.kr/p/fRYuRv']Faifa Mountains by Abdullah khalid, on Flickr[/URL]




FAIFA MOUNTAINS by MOHAMMAD AL FAIFI, on Flickr




ABHA MOUNTIN by ahmed alamri, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




[URL='https://flic.kr/p/4u6VXH']Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr[/URL]




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




[URL='https://flic.kr/p/4u6Wpn']Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr[/URL]​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand 1 by Hmood Al Nasseer, on Flickr




Qassim by Awadh Alhamzani, on Flickr




جمال الصحراء by Mohammad AlOmar, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by Saud Aljethli, on Flickr




Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia - Tabuk , by Saud Aljethli, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zyaan by محمد البحيصي, on Flickr





ثلوج حائل by Mohammed Al Fozan | محمد الفوزان, on Flickr





Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr




فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr





The_Holy_Prophet's_Mosque_Madinah-1003 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr





Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-5 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr​



إطلالة على قرية ذي عين الأثرية - الباحة by Jawad Roumi جواد الرومي, on Flickr




Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr
























Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr​That's it for now. (Arabian coffee - the authentic one)

To see more of KSA, the Arabian Peninsula and Arab world take a look at the link below;

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*











​




​


Mountain of Faifa by Clive Chanel, on Flickr




Waterfall in the Middle of the Desert by Clive Chanel, on Flickr
*


shoots from my life ♥ by Abdulellah Al-Mahdali, on Flickr


من رحلة املج شمال غرب المملكة عام ١٤٣٤هـ شهر ٥ by ابو ريان, on Flickr



DSC00933 by Aiwaah Dot Com, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ALNAMAS 3 النماص by dhafer al-shehri, on Flickr



Untitled by D7iM AL D7iM, on Flickr



8 by EHDAE, on Flickr



حقل عندما يعانق البحر الجبل by khaled alamrani, on Flickr



أتركينا ... أثنين by جبر العمران, on Flickr



Gold by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr



Isle of Umm Almalik by Akram Saleh Alsinany, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeslieEngel

Awesome pics.


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

A fantastic thread.

Ushaiger - is a typical example of an ancient Najdi village. It has been restored to its former glory and is cared for by the government, locals and private investors. Unfortunately one cannot say the same thing about the 1000's of other similar village pearls in Najd or KSA as a whole. 

A lot of them are in a very bad state and they should be renovated. This is due to the rapid urbanization and many of the villages have simply been left to decay basically. 
It's sad if you ask me but there is hardly any taste left in this modern world with the architecture all looking the same without a soul or artistic elegance. 
I much, much prefer our own ancient architectures found in the Arab world (the first in the world) from Morocco to Oman than modern Western architecture in the form of skyscrapers, concrete, glass and more concrete and glass.

Pleas watch the video below.






Some photos of different areas of KSA:

































Yes, you can always find snowy areas of the country practically every winter in the mountainous regions and certain deserts and steppes of the country. Sometimes the snow covers areas that are the size of countries in Europe. It normally does not last long though. Only at the highest altitudes in the northwestern areas of the country usually.


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Here is a fantastic video of the tropical Al-Faifa mountain range:


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr





فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr





غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr





















KSA has one of the most rich marine life in the world and some of the most beautiful and untouched coastlines. The most extensive coral reefs in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia, can be found in the Red Sea, in particular in KSA where they are mostly untouched. KSA has also 2000 or so islands, most of them uninhabited. The tourist industry could become a very big industry in KSA one day once the visa policy changes and tourism starts to become a field that is invested in. The potential is endless if people going for Hajj or Umrah could be allowed to explore the country.

http://www.diving-world.com/saudi.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Georgious G (Haql) K.S.A. by Donald E. Curtis, on Flickr





Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr













... by Fahad Almazyad, on Flickr


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

To put KSA's size (world's 12th biggest country) in perspective.






If the Arabian Peninsula was a single country, it would be the 7th largest in the world after Russia, Canada, China, USA, Brazil and Australia.

Horse racing (popular sport) on the majestic and world famous Arabian horses:






Old Riyadh:






New:









View . by Hmood Al Nasseer, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains by Abdullah khalid, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Louiq XIV

Thanks for the nice pictures.

Saudi Arabia looks like a beautiful country and is greener than I thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Louiq XIV said:


> Thanks for the nice pictures.
> 
> Saudi Arabia looks like a beautiful country and is greener than I thought.



You are very welcome. Yes, KSA is a very diverse country with almost all imaginable landscapes as this thread clearly confirms. It's a common misconception by the uninformed that there is no greenery despite half of the country being mountainous and despite a 3000 km long tropical coastline. In fact there are several large areas of KSA with subtropical weather where all kind of exotic fruits and vegetables are grown locally such as coffee (an Arabic invention), bananas, rice and plenty more etc. Even the central areas of KSA such as Najd dominated by deserts, valleys, steppes, oasis, farmlands etc. agriculture is and has always been an important source of income. KSA is a major exporter of agricultural products in the Arab and Muslim world.

Although desert landscapes (deserts in KSA came in all shapes and forms, there are mountainous, steppe-like, sandy, stony and even volcanic deserts so to speak) are the dominating feature of KSA and most MENA countries, half of KSA is mountainous as this topographic map below will confirm:






A feature that both KSA and France share, that not many countries do, is that we have access to two seas at once. The Red Sea and Gulf respectively in the case of KSA and the Atlantic Ocean and Mediterranean Sea in the case of France. The Arabian Peninsula (largest peninsula in the world) naturally has access to 3 seas (Red Sea, Gulf, Arabian Sea and wider Indian Ocean).

Anyway here below you can see the great diversity of the desert landscapes in KSA:




Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr









Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




kasser by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr

*



*

*




Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr





Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr
*
You can explore this further on your own just by taking a quick look at previous pages where you will be able to see many other examples of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Malik Alashter said:


> Well I went to MAkkah and Medina they were pretty beautifull but stil that's the main two cities in the kingdom.
> 
> In general way better and well organized than ours indeed but now it's a little better a little bit.



Do you recognize some of the places posted in this thread from KSA?




The Al Waba crater (Maqla Tamia in Arabic) by Dany Eid, on Flickr




MONTAGNES DE AL FAIFA, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr





tabukarea164 by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr



Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr

*



*


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


>


I never knwon tabouk has that beaty this is gold if they know how to use it.


Bilad al-Haramayn said:


>


Isn't this Masjid Almadinah?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Malik Alashter said:


> I never knwon tabouk has that beaty this is gold if they know how to use it.
> 
> Isn't this Masjid Almadinah?.



The modern-day Tabuk Province is part of historical Hijaz. It often snows during the winter in the province. The region is also known for its beautiful coastline, agricultural areas, mountain ranges, volcanic areas, beautiful desert areas and ancient rock art. Also the ancient city of Tayma which dates back to the Bronze Age and which you can read about here.

http://saudi-archaeology.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tayma





Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr





حقل by Faisal Almaiman, on Flickr



Paradise in KSA by haidarism (Ahmed Alhaidari), on Flickr





TABUK 9|9|6 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





هـدوء by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





Untitled by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr

All the above photos are from around one city (Tabuk) only. A few of the other photos on this page are also from Tabuk Region.

No, it is the Al-Rajhi Mosque in Al-Jazeera District of Riyadh. Al-Rajhi is a famous family in KSA. Maybe you have heard of the Al-Rajhi bank? Or Suleiman Abdul-Aziz al-Rajhi who is the scion of the family. 96 years old but his fortune is 7.7 billion dollars. He has done so much good for people (donations etc.) and he and his family is very well-liked. He built his fortune all by himself.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulaiman_Abdul_Aziz_Al_Rajhi











Yes, the potential for tourism is huge and I hope that Saudi Arabians and Iraqis will be able to travel across the border for tourism and to visit relatives which is very common on both sides of the border as you might know. We are brothers and sisters by blood, religion, culture and almost everything else imaginable. Relations, thanks to government policies and clergy, should never be like they are today. All of the tribes in Iraq and in particular Southern Iraq are connected with us. Some only left very recently. Vise versa many people from Iraq settled in KSA. People on both sides are mainly ignorant about history. Goes for most of the Arab world. Instead of working for the common good, we start major conflicts based on silly tiny differences in the wider picture. It's beyond ridiculous and if this does not change the region will not change for the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

























Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr




Abha | أبها ~ by photography Y.R.L, on Flickr



تصويري فيفاء by mosa abdo, on Flickr

Great video of the Faifa mountain range in the Jizan region of KSA:


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

The holy cities of Makkah and Madinah. The images speak for themselves.




Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-5 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Madinah_Masjidunnabawi_105 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




madinah_masjid nabawi_00012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




The_Holy_Prophet's_Mosque_Madinah-1003 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



مكة المكرمة by faisal almoammar, on Flickr





Dome [iPhone HDR] by haroon_sheikh, on Flickr




Endless Arches byharoon_sheikh, on Flickr

May Allah (swt) bless and protect the holy land and its people - the descendants of his numerous blessed Prophets and Muslims and righteous people all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

تاروت - جوا by sagheer2, on Flickr



تصويري فيفاء by mosa abdo, on Flickr




2941m above sea level by Crixz, on Flickr




Baboon on Top by Crixz, on Flickr

Wild baboons and monkeys are a plague in some areas of Hijaz, especially the many mountain areas. They can even be found along the highways connecting Makkah and Madinah. Many have become used to people due to human interaction and because our presence often is a source of food. When I was a little kid I was very frightened of them especially when they gathered in large crowds. I remember my oldest sister warning me whenever I misbehaved that I would be eaten by those baboons one day, lol.











To this day I somewhat dislike them. It's absolutely impossible for us humans to be related to them.


----------



## ghazi52

Governor General Malik Ghulam Muhammad, PM Mohammad Ali Bogra escorting Saudi King Ibn Saud at Karachi Airport in 1954.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Torky

may god bless your KINGDOM......HEARTFELT "OUR KINGDOM"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> Brother, may God bless the entire Arab world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos are from Hijaz, expect photo number 3 which is from Khobar.


Post pictures of PROPHETS mosque specially green dome and also of Kaba


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Ahmad Torky said:


> may god bless your KINGDOM......HEARTFELT "OUR KINGDOM"



Brother, may God bless the entire Arab world.









































All photos are from Hijaz, expect photo number 3 which is from Khobar.

Zarvan see this page. Answers your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr

*




*





Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Desert Oasis 3 by Youness El Ouair, on Flickr




















*The largest palm grove (20 million palm trees in total) in the world can be found in Al-Hasa:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Riyadh Avenues (Under Construction)

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Rafal Tower (Riyadh)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*1. Al Majdoul Tower (Riyadh)*










*2. King Abdullah Financial District (Riyadh)
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Jeddah Tower (Under Construction)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Jeddah Tower (Under Construction)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Forests in KSA:





I really hope that the reforestation and protection projects will succeed. I am a big fan of nature and agriculture. Desertification is a huge challenge for much of the world and especially Arabia which once not that long ago (a few millennia) was mostly tropical.​Rice production in Eastern Province. Slowly dying unfortunately.





Old Jeddah - a World UNESCO Heritage Site:




Old Jeddah by BA&amp;AA, on Flickr


























Prayer time:



The vast and mighty Rub' al-Khali desert which is another world altogether. Believe it or not but even to this very day people roam and live in its sands. There are water sources but they are very sparse. I find it amazing that people can/could even survive in such an extremely harsh environment. A testament to human adaptability.





Also for those interested in agriculture like I am, this project is worth taking a look at.
















That man behind this project is brilliant. Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tripoli

Great pictures. Saudi Arabia is truly a beautiful place to visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*"Saudi Mall" (Riyadh)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*"Park Mall" (Riyadh)
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Stallion

A very interesting video showing olive cultivation in the ancient Al-Jawf region.





Tons of other videos about agriculture in that region of KSA can be found below:

https://www.youtube.com/user/gladnews1/videos

The olive tree is native to Northern KSA as well.

Once again I can only repeat myself and state the importance of agriculture. Local food companies and farmers should receive more support from the state and from wealthy private investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Olive farms in beautiful Al-Baha in Hijaz.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Bahah



















I really love olives, olive oil and olive trees.

Also Saudi Arabian agricultural products have a very good reputation in the Arab world and much of the Muslim world. It would be a good thing if our products reached other markets as well to a greater degree.

As a sidenote, bananas and numerous other tropical fruits not found anywhere in the MENA region expect for Southern Arabia, also grow in various parts of KSA.

Southern Hijaz:
















KSA has many hidden treasures.

More photos below:

https://www.aleqt.com/2015/03/14/article_939993.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Banana cultivation in beautiful Southern Hijaz:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share, saudis have good agriculture produce too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Stallion



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*The largest palm grove (20 million palm trees in total) in the world can be found in Al-Hasa:*












فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Arabian Stallion



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Old Jeddah by BA&amp;AA, on Flickr




إطلالة على قرية ذي عين الأثرية - الباحة by Jawad Roumi جواد الرومي, on Flickr




View . by Hmood Al Nasseer, on Flickr




kasser by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr





الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ibnabdulfatah

saudi now very good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

*وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَٰهِۦمُ رَبِّ ٱجْعَلْ هَٰذَا بَلَدًا ءَامِنًا وَٱرْزُقْ أَهْلَهُۥ مِنَ ٱلثَّمَرَٰتِ مَنْ ءَامَنَ مِنْهُم بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلْءَاخِرِ* ۖ قَالَ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُۥ قَلِيلًا ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُۥٓ إِلَىٰ عَذَابِ ٱلنَّارِ ۖ وَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ

Surah Al-Baqarah: 126



Arabian Stallion said:


> Olive farms in beautiful Al-Baha in Hijaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Bahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love olives, olive oil and olive trees.
> 
> Also Saudi Arabian agricultural products have a very good reputation in the Arab world and much of the Muslim world. It would be a good thing if our products reached other markets as well to a greater degree.
> 
> As a sidenote, bananas and numerous other tropical fruits not found anywhere in the MENA region expect for Southern Arabia, also grow in various parts of KSA.
> 
> Southern Hijaz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA has many hidden treasures.
> 
> More photos below:
> 
> https://www.aleqt.com/2015/03/14/article_939993.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Monkeys disturb the lives of citizens in Makkah’s Mount Al- Noor District. — Courtesy photo


----------



## Al-Andalus

Olive fields in Northern KSA. The olive tree is native to KSA and KSA is in the top 20 of largest olive and olive oil producers in the world.






















*The largest palm grove (25 million palm trees in total) in the world can be found in the ancient region of Al-Hasa:*









Banana harvest in Southern Hijaz:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## H!TchHiker

Al-Andalus said:


> Olive fields in Northern KSA. The olive tree is native to KSA and KSA is in the top 20 of largest olive and olive oil producers in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The largest palm grove (25 million palm trees in total) in the world can be found in the ancient region of Al-Hasa:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana harvest in Southern Hijaz:



Nice areas.. I think should be more promoted.. Which Olive oil brand is best and available now a days in Riyadh ?


----------



## Al-Andalus

H!TchHiker said:


> Nice areas.. I think should be more promoted.. Which Olive oil brand is best and available now a days in Riyadh ?



Welcome. I am not from Riyadh nor do I live there. However you should ask for local Saudi Arabian olive oil in the supermarkets, stores and markets. Especially from Al-Jouf. Anyway every local souq should have local olive oil and olives. Just ask for it. Should be an easy thing to do.




















Old Jeddah by BA&amp;AA, on Flickr




إطلالة على قرية ذي عين الأثرية - الباحة by Jawad Roumi جواد الرومي, on Flickr




View . by Hmood Al Nasseer, on Flickr

KSA has some of the largest lava fields and volcanic areas in the world. Mainly in Western KSA, Hijaz in particular.




Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Andalus

kasser by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr

Traditional Hijazi architecture in Jeddah. The old town is a World UNESCO Heritage Site.


























Prayer time in Southern KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al-Andalus

فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr

*



*





Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Southern KSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Hijaz:
















One of the former winter palaces of the Sharif of Makkah and his family (  ) in Ta'if. Shubra palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Tropical parts of Southern Hijaz:












































Azad-Kashmiri said:


> *وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَٰهِۦمُ رَبِّ ٱجْعَلْ هَٰذَا بَلَدًا ءَامِنًا وَٱرْزُقْ أَهْلَهُۥ مِنَ ٱلثَّمَرَٰتِ مَنْ ءَامَنَ مِنْهُم بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلْءَاخِرِ* ۖ قَالَ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُۥ قَلِيلًا ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُۥٓ إِلَىٰ عَذَابِ ٱلنَّارِ ۖ وَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ
> 
> Surah Al-Baqarah: 126

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Thanks for sharing beautiful pictures.
I visited almost every place, From jizan, abha, khamis mushyt, sabya, Riyadh , Jeddah, Bisha , Baish, madinah, Taif.
I found khamis mushayt best place to live, best weather, peaceful place. Both joint city abha & khamis mushyt. Actually i like hill stations. 
Jizan is getting modern shape, but weather is hot, but thanks to oceans & winds at night. Its fun to walk at night and get some shopping at wonderful malls,
Jeddah looks like some overcrowded, but life is good there. It is modern city .
I didn't like weather of riyadh, wet air, no ocean, but modern city with cool buildings, and life is alive there too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Thanks for sharing beautiful pictures.
> I visited almost every place, From jizan, abha, khamis mushyt, sabya, Riyadh , Jeddah, Bisha , Baish, madinah, Taif.
> I found khamis mushayt best place to live, best weather, peaceful place. Both joint city abha & khamis mushyt. Actually i like hill stations.
> Jizan is getting modern shape, but weather is hot, but thanks to oceans & winds at night. Its fun to walk at night and get some shopping at wonderful malls,
> Jeddah looks like some overcrowded, but life is good there. It is modern city .
> I didn't like weather of riyadh, wet air, no ocean, but modern city with cool buildings, and life is alive there too.



You are very welcome brother.

KSA is a diverse and huge country (12th largest in the world) which has environments and landscapes available for almost every taste out there.

Personally my favorite areas of KSA are also Hijaz and Southern KSA. In general Western KSA. However all parts of KSA have a lot to offer. The regions of KSA that I need to get to know better is the Center, North and East.

My best experiences is discovering hidden pearls all over KSA. For instance isolated mountain or fishing villages in the West, ancient and well-kept town and villages in Najd or similarly ancient towns and settlements in the Eastern Province and Northern KSA.

As for Riyadh, whenever I have visited, the weather was never humid but the opposite. Actually I am not a fan of too much humidity personally.

The ancient town of Ushaiger in Najd.





































See more below:

https://defence.pk/threads/ushaiger...estored-najdi-village-in-saudi-arabia.454067/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARABIC

nice pic

nice pic

nice pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Saif al-Arab said:


> Snowfall back in November 2014 near Al-Zulfi in the nearby desert. Some 260 km northwest of Riyadh.
> 
> Looks surreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desert, greenery and snow. A nice and unique combination not often seen!
> 
> Snow in Northern Hijaz (Tabuk area). An yearly occurrence during winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, KSA is a country of many hidden pearls. An unknown kingdom indeed. I guess that this is part of the charm for people unfamiliar with KSA and most foreigners in general.



In which area in winters Saudi Arabia have the lowest temperature and what temperature is it ? I mean How much below zero it goes ?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zarvan said:


> In which area in winters Saudi Arabia have the lowest temperature and what temperature is it ? I mean How much below zero it goes ?



Northwestern KSA (Northern Hijaz) and Northern KSA are generally the coldest areas of KSA along with the mountainous areas in the country. However it can get cold during winter in most areas of KSA especially during the night. Even during the summer the temperate fall during the day and night is big. A well-known feature of arid climates.

Turaif city in Northern KSA measured -12 °C

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turaif

One of the lowest temperates measured in the MENA region.

There have probably been colder temperatures in KSA in isolated areas in the mountains or deserts but since KSA is a HUGE country (12th largest in the world) and given that the population density is relatively small, many areas have no temperature measurements at all. Also let us not forget the wind chill factor here. In many areas of KSA it can get quite windy.

Anyway thankfully we have not much to complain about in regards to cold weather. We are thankfully free of that in general. I hate cold weather and I only like snow in mountainous areas and when skiing. Let alone cloudy/rainy weather. Sunshine and warm weather and I am a happy man.

The winter, spring and autumn are fantastic periods in KSA. Nowadays in Riyadh the temperature is 25-28 °C during the day (max) and 10-13 °C during the night. Perfect weather. This will continue until December before the temperatures fall until they begin to grow in March again. I am not from Riyadh nor in KSA currently but I envy their weather currently.

On the other hand you have Jeddah where it is summer weather all year round basically. The lowest temperature ever measured is 10 °C, lol. No month ever goes below 20°C (average temperature mind you!). The daily mean (average all year around) is 28°C. So winter does not exist.

Same with Makkah which is the warmest city in all of KSA and probably one of the hottest out there. Does not help that it lies in a valley.

So essentially you can have 35-40°C in certain areas of KSA during January and -10 °C in others. Similar to Pakistan (Karachi vs. the North) and most other nations of a certain size.

The only thing that we can complain about is the lack of rainfall in most of KSA. It would be good if we could double or triple the number in this regard. That is my only complaint. However you can't have it all.










All the 1000's upon 1000's of wadis in KSA are the remains of all those rivers that once dominated Arabia and modern-day KSA.

If you are interested in the archeological, geological and climatic history of KSA/Arabia you should watch this below.

It's amazing.

Lecture at the University of Oxford by Prof Michael Petraglia.


























Speaking about those topics and if you are really interested in them, this article below is a *must read*.

http://www.ecoseeds.com/cool.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naif al Hilali

Zarvan said:


> In which area in winters Saudi Arabia have the lowest temperature and what temperature is it ? I mean How much below zero it goes ?


Bismillah ir Rahman ar Raheem

Even the almost equatorial Rub al Khali can go to freezing point in the SUMMER nights and back up to 50 Celsius at noon. Tabuk has seen snow and the record there is -6 Celsius I believe.

Hifz u kum Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Snowfall back in November 2014 near Al-Zulfi in the nearby desert. Some 260 km northwest of Riyadh.

Looks surreal.











Desert, greenery and snow. A nice and unique combination not often seen!

Snow in Northern Hijaz (Tabuk area). An yearly occurrence during winter.









































Yes, KSA is a country of many hidden pearls. An unknown kingdom indeed. I guess that this is part of the charm for people unfamiliar with KSA and most foreigners in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The beautiful and ancient Asir province:










*



*

(dedicated to the wild monkeys on this forum)























Waterfall in Asir:


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr










Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr




















​There are almost 2000 islands in KSA. The vast, vast majority are uninhabited. Most are found in Western KSA along the tropical Red Sea coastline which is the northernmost tropical sea in the world.

In recent years several new volcanic islands have emerged in the Red Sea due to volcanic eruptions. More specifically in the waters close to KSA and Yemen. Most recently last year.​










This video is 5 years old.






It's quite amazing really.

KAUST wrote a paper on the subject not long ago.

Plate separation births two volcanic islands | KAUST Discovery

Another article from another source.

Birth of two volcanic islands in the southern Red Sea : Nature Communications : Nature Publishing Group

Speaking about volcanoes, KSA is home to numerous extinct volcanoes. Western KSA in particular probably has more than any other MENA region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

How many of the islands which are part of Saudi Arabia are large enough so they can be turned into resorts and small towns ? @Saif al-Arab


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Some traditional Hijazi clothing:





























Zarvan said:


> How many of the islands which are part of Saudi Arabia are large enough so they can be turned into resorts and small towns ? @Saif al-Arab



I receive no notification when you tag me. Something must be wrong.

A lot. Many are inhabited already. I don't know about the exact number. There are so many islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Parts of the mighty Rub' al-Khali from the space

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Lavender fields in Northern KSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zaem

Zarvan said:


> How many of the islands which are part of Saudi Arabia are large enough so they can be turned into resorts and small towns ? @Saif al-Arab


It dont matter for arabs, you can always build an island!


----------



## Al-Andalus

Zaem said:


> It dont matter for arabs, you can always build an island!



Before you replied you saw that KSA has almost 2500 islands. Why would KSA need to build more islands? Do you have trouble with logic?














Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr




Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr

*



*

*




Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr




*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

I ❤ K.S.A by sulaiman AL-qublan . سليمان القبلان, on Flickr




الوطن في قلوب التؤامين&quot;ماشاء الله &quot;Explore&quot; by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr




Untitled by ALAA AL.SHALLALI, on Flickr




بريئه..&quot;ماشاء الله by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr






Some valleys and wild areas (well most of KSA is that) of Northern KSA:


----------



## Solomon2

Can we see some pictures of modern Saudi palaces?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The skyline of Riyadh is slowly but steadily becoming more and more impressive. KAFD is really nice in terms of architecture.










Riyadh and immediate outskirts continued:







Al Bujairy Naighborhood in Ad Dariyah Saudi Arabia a heritage town they had been revived to remember our ancestors حي البجيري بالدرعية التاريخية به محلات تراثية ومقاهي by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr



Imam Mohammed Bin Saud Mosque by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr













Sunset Wadi Hanifa by Jemer Gonzales, on Flickr

In the Middle Ages when Riyadh was a middle-sized settlement the city was famous for its canals courtesy of Wadi Hanifa. Ibn Battuta (1304-1369) has written accounts about this and other famous travelers during that era.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wadi_Hanifa

Also Riyadh is located 624 meters above sea level. In Europe for instance, only Pristina (when it comes to European capitals) has a higher elevation. Of course this is nothing compared to many quite big Saudi Arabian cities which are located 2000-2500 meters above sea level.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_capital_cities_by_altitude

Turns out that Sana'a in the same Arabian Peninsula is the highest elevated capital city in Asia after Thimphu (capital of Bhutan). Cool.



Solomon2 said:


> Can we see some pictures of modern Saudi palaces?



I am not aware of any modern palaces other than a few royal palaces, unless you are talking about big villas or private property in upscale neighborhoods? I don't see much point posting them (some of them have been posted in this thread btw) but you can easily find a lot of material on this front if you use Google. Just search in Arabic.

Anyway the second last photo in post 1315, is an example of a "modern palace" built in a traditional Arab/Islamic architecture but except for it being a mosque (Al-Rajhi) in Riyadh.

KSA is much more traditional/old-fashioned. If you like such extravagant architecture UAE and Qatar are better choices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1027026/saudi-arabia

RIYADH: Ali Al-Suhaibani is the first Saudi to develop the RC plane hobby in the Kingdom and said that ever since he was young he had the desire to improve technologies.

“I’ve always been keen on anything mechanical or technological since childhood,” Al-Suhaibani said. “It started with bicycles, toy cars and paper planes. I used to take toys apart to see how they worked and then tried to replicate their technology. Then that evolved into larger more complex things like cars and motorcycles. Finally I settled on aircraft.” 
He added it is always in his nature to try to improve something by making it work better or be bigger.

Al-Suhaibani first saw expats flying their RC planes in the desert in Riyadh about 30 years ago and decided to buy his own RC plane and learned to fly it. He later started experimenting with building his own planes at home after one of his planes crashed and he fixed its damaged wing.

“The men I first saw flying the RC planes had formed a sort of club and so I observed them to learn more about the planes,” he said. “It was mostly my own interest that pushed me to pursue this hobby.”

He first developed RC planes similar to the ones he was flying. Then Al-Suhaibani decided to try something bigger and grander by building an F-16 model plane. After a while he got into jet engines and UAVs (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle).
Al-Suhaibani built the Typhoon, which is a 1/3 scale model of the real typhoon in shape and flying capability, to show what he is capable of building. It is a prototype with fixed landing gear.

He is now close to finishing the first version of it with retractable landing gear, more power and fixing all other bugs from the prototype.

“It happened little by little as I have always had a workshop for my planes in almost every house I’ve lived in,” he said. “So I would collect the material needed for every project and start working on them in my spare time. It started out as a hobby and then developed into a career.”

One of the projects that Al-Suhaibani is currently working on is a UAV aerial target, which is an aircraft used as a target for training purposes, that he built in his workshop at his home. He is developing it to reach certain requirements such as speed, elevation, duration, etc.


----------



## Al-Andalus

^^^

Wrong thread.










Father walking his children to school in the beautiful Al-Faifa mountains.







Ancient rock art in Hijaz (Egyptian hieroglyph inscription, one of the few found outside of Egypt)











Over 4000 years old.


----------



## Zarvan

@Al-Andalus Can you post latest and good quality pictures of Masjid e Nabwi and Khana Kaba I have already saved the pictures which you have already posted on this thread I am asking for new pictures. Also if other members can post them

@Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This thread surely changes my view about Saudia if you look Saudia in Map you only see a desert zone and that is how world media portrays Saudia as unfortunately "Desert" with no diverse landescape and places to see

But based on the variety of the things to do and watch and explore , Saudia is a heaven for Tourist if they can ever tap in to that potential they won't have to tax anyone and generate billions from Tourism industry

I will admit I never know that Saudia had this much green zones or diversity.

I know some what about the "SPARKLING" shores and beaches due to almost no human activity

I wish there were Tourist expedition concept where a traveller would be taken thru all major areas of interest over 20-30 days of adventure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

Father walking his children to school in the beautiful Al-Faifa mountains.







Ancient rock art in Hijaz (Egyptian hieroglyph inscription, one of the few found outside of Egypt)











Over 4000 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

The beautiful and ancient Asir province:










*



*
























Waterfall in Asir:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr










Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr




















​There are almost 2000 islands in KSA. The vast, vast majority are uninhabited. Most are found in Western KSA along the tropical Red Sea coastline which is the northernmost tropical sea in the world.

In recent years several new volcanic islands have emerged in the Red Sea due to volcanic eruptions. More specifically in the waters close to KSA and Yemen. Most recently last year.











This video is 5 years old.






It's quite amazing really.

KAUST wrote a paper on the subject not long ago.

Plate separation births two volcanic islands | KAUST Discovery

Another article from another source.

Birth of two volcanic islands in the southern Red Sea : Nature Communications : Nature Publishing Group

Speaking about volcanoes, KSA is home to numerous extinct volcanoes. Western KSA in particular probably has more than any other MENA region.



Zarvan said:


> @Al-Andalus Can you post latest and good quality pictures of Masjid e Nabwi and Khana Kaba I have already saved the pictures which you have already posted on this thread I am asking for new pictures. Also if other members can post them
> 
> @Saif al-Arab



I will try to see what I can do.

Those are some of the most photographed places on earth.

I can recommend this page below:

https://www.flickr.com

Also use social media such as Instagram and Twitter. Every 5 minutes you can find new photos.

Check this Twitter out:

https://twitter.com/ReasahAlharmain



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This thread surely changes my view about Saudia if you look Saudia in Map you only see a desert zone and that is how world media portrays Saudia as unfortunately "Desert" with no diverse landescape and places to see
> 
> But based on the variety of the things to do and watch and explore , Saudia is a heaven for Tourist if they can ever tap in to that potential they won't have to tax anyone and generate billions from Tourism industry
> 
> I will admit I never know that Saudia had this much green zones or diversity.
> 
> I know some what about the "SPARKLING" shores and beaches due to almost no human activity
> 
> I wish there were Tourist expedition concept where a traveller would be taken thru all major areas of interest over 20-30 days of adventure



KSA is the 12th largest country on the planet. Half the size of Europe alone. You can find almost every single landscape type in KSA as this thread clearly demonstrates.

As for tourism, KSA is already among the top 15 most visited countries on the planet (mostly due to religious tourism) despite having one of the most harsh visa laws and no real international tourism sector of worth. That will change in the near future and I predict that KSA will easily reach the top 10 within 1 decade. The goal should be top 5 in the world, if not 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr





Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr





Saudi Arabia - Tabuk , by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





The View 2 . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Andalus

Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr





kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





جمال الصحراء by Mohammed.Al-Omar .., on Flickr





Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





ثلوج حائل by Mohammed Al Fozan | محمد الفوزان, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

Looking At the Sun . by oldwolf., on Flickr





Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr










I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr





Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr





وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr





Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr





View . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naif al Hilali

Zarvan said:


> @Al-Andalus Can you post latest and good quality pictures of Masjid e Nabwi and Khana Kaba I have already saved the pictures which you have already posted on this thread I am asking for new pictures. Also if other members can post them
> 
> @Saif al-Arab


Bismillah ir Rahman ar Raheem




Expansion of Masjid an Nabawwi over the aeons




Construction Site of Masjid an Nabawwi - Artist's Rendering 





Masjid an Nabawwi and Nabi SAW's house during Nabi SAW's time - Artist's Rendering 





Masjid al Haraam 1730s - Artist's Rendering





Masjid al Haraam - 1941 Floods















Masjid al Haraam 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naif al Hilali



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Naif al Hilali



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Beach in Jazan:





















The potential for tourism in KSA is astonishing. A potential diamond mine that should be explored ASAP. There are simply no excuses any longer for not doing so.

Dosariyah castle:
















There are 100's of forts and castles in KSA (let alone Arabia as a whole) but sadly some of them are in a bad state and in need of repair. However in recent years more attention has been given to such heritage and much restoration work has occurred. As for instance the Dosariyah castle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Some excellent photos of the proud Bedouins of the Rub' al-Khali. One of the most ancient of peoples. Some photos are 40-35 years old photos.




































Amazing portraits.

It is said that Bedouin hospitality is second to none in this world. It is famed across the world and has been romanticized in movies, poems, songs etc. Both in the Arab world and elsewhere. They are sometimes blamed for some ills but by heart they are lovely people.

Bedouins are also great musicians, story tellers, poets, comedians and artists. Also famed warriors. One of the best in history. They formed the backbone of many Islamic armies throughout the ages.

Also an interesting thing that I have noticed is that quite a few Bedouins in Arabia have red/reddish/ginger hair which is almost unheard of among any other people in Arabia. Where this comes from I have no idea.

Another thing is that many non-Bedouin Arabs and foreigners seem to insult Bedouins frequently which I do not understand why as I am sure that they have never met any.

They are also one of the biggest survivors of this world that live in a very harsh environment. Their lifestyle is dying out but I hope that at least some will survive in let's say 50 years of time from now on.

In KSA very few are left and those who are left, very, very few of them, are "real" Bedouins. Nowadays many engage in farming and cattle work. They love pickup trucks too, LOL.

Anyway even to this day many Saudi Arabians, especially from Najd, like to go on desert safaris and picnics in the weekend.


----------



## alarabi

Hail City which is a main city in the north side of Saudi Arabia and it's the home of the famous generous Arabian man Hatim Al-Tai.





As seen in the picture two main mosques which one of them was built in Najdi style and the other was built in Ottoman/Hijazi style

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zarvan said:


> @Al-Andalus Can you post latest and good quality pictures of Masjid e Nabwi and Khana Kaba I have already saved the pictures which you have already posted on this thread I am asking for new pictures. Also if other members can post them
> 
> @Saif al-Arab









Masjid Aisha Alrajhi from the outside.





































All from the holy city of Makkah in the blessed Hijaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Masjid al-Qiblatain in Madina - Saudi Arabia by Dawood Hassan, on Flickr

The newly renovated Imam Al-Shafi'i (ra) Mosque in Jeddah. Most of the foundation is 1000 years old however parts date 1400 years back to the time of Caliph Umar ibn al-Khattab (ra).

































​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

مسجد الميقات بالمدينة المنورة Meqat mousqe in Madinah by abofatma, on Flickr





إطلالة على الحرم النبوي الشريف by abofatma, on Flickr





Prophet's mosque by abofatma, on Flickr






Old meets new. The restoration and expansion is still ongoing both in Makkah and Madinah.


Speaking about Madinah, Madinah province is home to many lava fields and extinct as well as extant volcanoes. It is one of the most volcanic areas in the entire Arab world and Middle East.





Al Albida Volcano Kybar saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr

There are some 35-40 volcanoes in Hijaz alone.

This list below is incomplete but shows around 25 of them.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_volcanoes_in_Saudi_Arabia

The last volcanic eruption of note occurred some 200-150 years ago. At times volcanic eruptions (in ancient pre-Islamic and in Islamic times) threatened Makkah and Madinah and other cities in Hijaz.

For more information:

http://www.sgs.org.sa/English/Earthquakes/Pages/Volcanoes.aspx

http://www.sgs.org.sa/English/NaturalHazards/pages/volcanoes.aspx

http://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/200602/volcanic.arabia.htm

http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2010/0926/Ancient-volcanic-field-reawakens-in-Saudi-Arabia

All very interesting and detailed links/articles but the last two are the best.





Costume heritage of Al Madinah by abofatma, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hold up

beautiful country Mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

KSA has a very rich marine life and a long beautiful and largely untouched coastline. For instance the Red Sea is home to the second largest coral reef in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia.



Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr










Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr




















​There are almost 2000 islands in KSA as well. The vast, vast majority are uninhabited. Most are found in the Red Sea.

In recent years several new volcanic islands have emerged in the Red Sea due to volcanic eruptions. More specifically in the waters close to KSA and Yemen. Most recently last year.











This video is 5 years old.






It's quite amazing really.

KAUST wrote a paper on the subject not long ago.

Plate separation births two volcanic islands | KAUST Discovery

Another article from another source.

Birth of two volcanic islands in the southern Red Sea : Nature Communications : Nature Publishing Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Deserts can be some of the most beautiful landscapes in the world and in KSA they come in many different shapes and forms. You can find rocky deserts where rocky mountains dominate, sandy (so-called "real" deserts) ones such as the Rub' al-Khali home to some of the tallest sand dunes in the world and some of the most difficult/isolated/untouched nature in the world. As well as mountainous, volcanic/lava field, stone and fertile deserts (grasslands), and steppe-like deserts etc.

Also the sky in a desert during night is unmatched anywhere else.

A few illustrations of the different kind of deserts that can be found in KSA:

Sand dune meets mountains:





الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr

Valley in steppe-like desert:





Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr

Mountainous rocky desert:





Saudi Arabia - Tabuk , by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





The View 2 . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Lakes in the desert:





Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr





kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr

Steppe meets desert:





Dune by Alkassim, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Continued:

Rocky/mountanious deserts:





Looking At the Sun . by oldwolf., on Flickr





Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr





I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr

"Real" sandy desert (Rub' al-Khali)

Those sand dunes are several 100 meters tall.






Fertile deserts:





Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr





وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr





Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr

This below is part of the huge ancient Mada'in Saleh (World UNESCO Heritage Site) archeological complex that the indigenous to Hijaz and Northern Arabia/Southern Levant ancient Nabateans built. The same guys built numerous other World UNESCO Heritage Sites in places such as Jordan (Petra), Syria (Bosra) and Israel in Negev (Avdat)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabataeans

"Jane Taylor, a writer, describes them as "one of the most gifted peoples of the ancient world".[2]"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mada'in_Saleh





View . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Also there are many landscapes in KSA that are almost exactly the same as those found in Southern Africa. Safari-like landscapes. I have posted some of of such photos a long time here but I will try to post some new ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Some people might wonder how a typical traditional desert village might look like or rather looked like in KSA.

A good example to show here is Ushaiger which is a typical example of an ancient Najdi village. It has been restored to its former glory and is cared for by the government, locals and private investors. Unfortunately one cannot say the same thing about every of the 1000's upon 1000's of other similar village pearls in Najd or KSA as a whole.

Quite a few of them are in a very bad state and they should be renovated. This is due to the rapid urbanization and many of the villages have simply been left to decay basically.
It's sad if you ask me but there is hardly any taste left in this modern world with the architecture all looking the same without a soul or artistic elegance.
I much, much prefer our own ancient architectures found in the Arab world (the first of its kind in the world) from Morocco to Oman than modern Western architecture in the form of skyscrapers, concrete, glass and more concrete and glass.

The video below shows the extent of the village and the renovation work from a bird's-eye view.






This village is like any other village in this part of Najd however the big difference here is that the few remaining locals, investors and the government decided to renovate it. It would be excellent if small as big heritage sites could be renovated everywhere in the Arab world and the MENA region. If this would not have occurred this particular village would be left to decay.



​






























For more many more photos see this thread below:​
https://defence.pk/threads/ushaiger...estored-najdi-village-in-saudi-arabia.454067/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

People are sometimes astonished or at least very surprised that there is snowfall in much of KSA during winter.

Here are some examples of this rather normal occurrence (in some parts of KSA at least - mostly the North):

Snowfall back in November 2014 near Al-Zulfi in the nearby desert. Some 260 km northwest of Riyadh.

Looks surreal.










Desert, greenery and snow. A nice and unique combination not often seen!

Snow in Northern Hijaz (Tabuk area). An yearly occurrence during winter.
























Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr

This above could easily have been taken somewhere in Arizona/New Mexico/Nevada during winter. But no, that's northern Hijaz during winter.
















Yes, KSA is a country of many hidden pearls. An unknown kingdom indeed. I guess that this is part of the charm for people unfamiliar with KSA and most foreigners in general. However the problem is that many people have no idea about what KSA has to offer and if I showed outsiders this thread to them I can almost guarantee that 99,99% of them would be very pleasantly surprised and many of them would afterwards like to visit if politics/laws were kept as a separate topic of discussion and had no impact on their travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Over 50% of Saudi Arabia's territory is mountainous and in much of Hijaz and Southern KSA there are also tropical areas where many exotic fruits, vegetables, coffee, tea etc. grow:










Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr










faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr





مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr





جبال عسير by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr






faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr





Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

That's it for now.

Please check this page out guys:

@Full Moon @azzo @alarabi @الأعرابي @Khafee @The SC @Mootaz-khelifi @Naif al Hilali @Valar Dohaeris @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Zarvan @Ahmad Torky @Amun @Malik Alashter etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Naif al Hilali

Saif al-Arab said:


> Over 50% of Saudi Arabia's territory is mountainous and in much of Hijaz and Southern KSA there are also tropical areas where many exotic fruits, vegetables, coffee, tea etc. grow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جبال عسير by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr
> 
> That's it for now.
> 
> Please check this page out guys:
> 
> @Full Moon @azzo @alarabi @الأعرابي @Khafee @The SC @Mootaz-khelifi @Naif al Hilali @Valar Dohaeris @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Zarvan @Ahmad Torky @Amun @Malik Alashter etc.



Salaam brother. 

Thank you for the wonderful pictures (nice to see some of them all over again).

I believe you cannot tag more than five people at a time, most will not get your tag if you do that. I have you in my feed so your posts should come up automatically anyway.

Welcome back, I hope you stay a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817396637752578048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Riyadh Southern Skyline Jan-6-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




Riyadh Northern Skyline Jan-6-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theman111

thats graet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Over 50% of Saudi Arabia's territory is mountainous and in much of Hijaz and Southern KSA there are also tropical areas where many exotic fruits, vegetables, coffee, tea etc. grow:











Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr










faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr





مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr





جبال عسير by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr






faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr





Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

KSA has a very rich marine life and a long beautiful and largely untouched coastline. For instance the Red Sea is home to the second largest coral reef in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia.



Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr










Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr




















​There are almost 2000 islands in KSA as well. The vast, vast majority are uninhabited. Most are found in the Red Sea.

In recent years several new volcanic islands have emerged in the Red Sea due to volcanic eruptions. More specifically in the waters close to KSA and Yemen. Most recently last year.











This video is 5 years old.






It's quite amazing really.

KAUST wrote a paper on the subject not long ago.

Plate separation births two volcanic islands | KAUST Discovery

Another article from another source.

Birth of two volcanic islands in the southern Red Sea : Nature Communications : Nature Publishing Group

During his first exploration of the Red Sea the legendary underwater explorer Jacques Yves Cousteau observed about the shorelines of Saudi Arabia and Sudan - *"Life abounds in bank after bank of exuberant coral structures, second only to those of the Great Barrier Reef in extent and exceeding it perhaps in splendour. Here there is deep clarity, blazing colour, and active fauna"*. 

For years cloaked in secrecy, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has exploded on to the tourist track. International Cultural Tourism has been evident for many years with groups coming from Japan, America and Europe. Saudi Arabia is now realising a national heritage and opening sustained dive tourism. Our Saudi Arabia dive trips are from Liveaboards and proving to be a great success. This is as a result of spectacular diving with newly discovered dive sites and an abundance of large pelagic activity both on our Yanbu and Farasan Banks itineraries, with several species of sharks including silkies, oceanics and tigers, as well as giant mantas.

It has been said that Saudi Arabia is one of diving's last frontiers, and it is a fact that very few westerners have ever been able to dive here. The appeal of diving almost untouched, barely explored reefs is undeniable. With an incredible variety of marine life and some of the most flourishing coral reefs to be found anywhere in the world - it is no wonder that so many famous explorers have dived here.

The Red Sea is rated as one of the top ten diving destinations in the world. Egypt, Sudan and Jordan offer fantastic diving, but how many of you have dived the Saudi Arabian Red Sea? How many of you know anyone who has? Without question, many if not most of the outer reefs in that region have never been dived. The diversity of marine life and fauna along the reefs really are quite exquisite and offer the diver a high quality and extremely memorable diving experience.​
http://www.diving-world.com/saudi.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Cousteau

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

People are sometimes astonished or at least very surprised that there is snowfall in much of KSA during winter.

Here are some examples of this rather normal occurrence (in some parts of KSA at least - mostly the North):

Snowfall back in November 2014 near Al-Zulfi in the nearby desert. Some 260 km northwest of Riyadh.

Looks surreal.










Desert, greenery and snow. A nice and unique combination not often seen!

Snow in Northern Hijaz (Tabuk area). An yearly occurrence during winter.
























Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr

This above could easily have been taken somewhere in Arizona/New Mexico/Nevada during winter. But no, that's northern Hijaz during winter.
















Yes, KSA is a country of many hidden pearls. An unknown kingdom indeed. I guess that this is part of the charm for people unfamiliar with KSA and most foreigners in general. However the problem is that many people have no idea about what KSA has to offer and if I showed outsiders this thread to them I can almost guarantee that 99,99% of them would be very pleasantly surprised and many of them would afterwards like to visit if politics/laws were kept as a separate topic of discussion and had no impact on their travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aawish

I spent 10 years in KSA, 8 years in Bisha and 2 years in Taif. Really miss those moments I spent in Saudia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Isolated bay in northern Hijaz:



جبل طيب اسم copy by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



كشته بحريه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



Kaf Castle . by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr



Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr

The ancient mighty Mada'in Saleh (World UNESCO Heritage Site) complex:



View . by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr



Madain Saleh 2 . by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr



Madain Saleh 3 . by Hamoud Alhawiti, on Flickr



al-Khuraymat Madain saleh Panorama - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Those photos do not do the complex justice and only show a part of it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mada'in_Saleh



Aawish said:


> I spent 10 years in KSA, 8 years in Bisha and 2 years in Taif. Really miss those moments I spent in Saudia.



Good to hear. Welcome any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aawish

Please upload some pics of Bisha, Al-Hada,Shafa,Sabt Al Alaya, Khamis Musheet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

King Fahad National Library, 1.3m items of information and over 200k historical documents. It also won 10 architectural awards. #*MyArabia*





















0 replies 49 retweets 25 likes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*Janadriyah festival, Saudi Arabia’s show of culture*

A woman attends Janadriyah Cultural Festival on the outskirts of Riyadh, Saudi Arabia February 8, 2017. (Faisal Al Nasser / REUTERS)





Saudi men perform a traditional dance during Janadriyah cultural festival on the outskirts of Riyadh, Saudi Arabia on February 8. A Wikipedia article says the festival is organised by the country’s National Guard, and includes a camel race and musical performances. (Faisal Al Nasser / REUTERS)





People gather during Janadriyah festival on the outskirts of Riyadh. The festival, named after the village Janadriyah, showcases the heritage of the Saudi kingdom, says local media. (Faisal Al Nasser / REUTERS)





A man makes handmade ornamental products during the festival, which Saudi Arabia uses as an occasion to promote tourism. (Faisal Al Nasser / REUTERS)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

The landscape of Saudi Arabia is very beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Rasengan said:


> The landscape of Saudi Arabia is very beautiful



You are welcome.

A big campaign to plant trees, flowers and plants has been launched in Tabuk province. Young as old are involved.












Lavender fields of Northern KSA.











Largest palm groove in the world.











The Princess Nora University in Riyadh is the largest female university in the world and home to 60.000 students and 34 colleges.





















PNU's Library is one of the biggest and most exquisite in the world adorned with Arabic calligraphy and it holds more than 2M books and manuscripts.





















Sahoud fortress in Al-Hasa built 400 years ago.






Southern Hijaz:

Notice the wild baboons.
















Hijazi coastline:






Amazing footage from Tabuk province:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829335131470958593
Unfortunately local idiots (poachers) kill them and many other majestic animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

@Sargon of Akkad 

Magnificent pictures brother Saudi Arabia could become a good tourists destination and I am surprised that no PR campaign has been done to highlight this in the international media. There are 1.6 billion Muslims around the world, which is a huge customer base target. I honestly thought that Saudi Arabia was just full of desert. Please keep posting more pictures, so that more people can become more educated on the beauty of your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Rasengan said:


> @Sargon of Akkad
> 
> Magnificent pictures brother Saudi Arabia could become a good tourists destination and I am surprised that no PR campaign has been done to highlight this in the international media. There are 1.6 billion Muslims around the world, which is a huge customer base target. I honestly thought that Saudi Arabia was just full of desert. Please keep posting more pictures, so that more people can become more educated on the beauty of your country.



You are most welcome brother. Yes, the potential is really big and KSA is already in the top 16 of most visited countries in the world despite having no real tourism sector and some of the harshest visa laws. Mostly due to religious tourism obviously. However to reach a new level it is required that political changes, investment in infrastructure and the lowering of prices occurs so every single Muslim and non-Muslim irrespective of his wallet can visit. Also pilgrims should be allowed to travel freely in Hijaz and visit the many historical sites and the nature (mountains, sea, tropical areas, deserts, steppe, lowland etc.).
Also another hit would be rural tourism and opening up for tourism in nature reserves and wildlife reserves of which there are many of in KSA.

http://www.nationalparks-worldwide.info/saudi_arabia.htm

https://www.hziegler.com/articles/wildlife-in-saudi-arabia.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_protected_areas_of_Saudi_Arabia

Locals who value hospitality a lot in general would love to welcome tourists from across the world and KSA opening up would also give the country the credit it deserves and which is denied due to politics. Not only it could open up for necessary political, social and economic reforms. Anyway enough of my blabbering.

Some of the coastline of KSA (Red Sea, Gulf and islands of which there are approximately 2000):



















































































غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Wild lavender fields in parts of Northern KSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

1 by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr




١طريق الحوطه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



كشته بحريه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr




Historic Jeddah_12 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr



JEDDAH_AL HAMRA _2 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr




King Fahad International Stadium, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia by KhanSaqib, on Flickr




The Facade of CMA &amp; Tadawul Towers Dec-2-16by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




KAFD Skyline II Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




KAFD Skyline V Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




KAFD Beautiful Conference Center Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr



Beautiful Riyadh Aug-18-15 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




KAFD Skyline Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr



Mountain Road. by Mo&#x27;men Saleh, on Flickr




HDR-0024.jpg by Linda Polik, on Flickr



Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr




Untitled by Ayman Zaid, on Flickr


IMG_0272 by Brian, on Flickr



مسجد copy by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## Saif al-Arab

RM21012_Masjid_Nabawi_Panorama_012 by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr




King Abdulaziz Center for World Culture by Rodney Wilson, on Flickr




King Fahd University of Petroleum and Minerals by || Msh3L Alomran ||, on Flickr



201405133 Saudi Arabia Al Namas by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr



ALMADINAH by Muhammad Bakhdar, on Flickr




تحدى وتنافس by محمد السويد, on Flickr




قلعة زعبل - سكاكا الجوف by fahd alali, on Flickr




Jeddah Gate by ajmozyien, on Flickr




Najran Emara Palace_4037 by Linda Polik, on Flickr




Alathriah Tower HDR by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr




Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr




Al Qassim by waleed hider, on Flickr




Ottoman, Asfan Road, jeddah by Abi C.P, on Flickr




#Jeddah by khled @elgende2010, on Flickr



Al Tayebat Centre for Civilization and Stuff by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr




Al Tayebat Centre for Civilization and Stuff by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr




masjid nabawi by khled @elgende2010, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains. by Mo&#x27;men Saleh, on Flickr




Untitled by yaser alghamdi, on Flickr





JEDDAH by Muhammad Bakhdar, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

1 by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr




١طريق الحوطه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



كشته بحريه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr




Historic Jeddah_12 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr



JEDDAH_AL HAMRA _2 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr




King Fahad International Stadium, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia by KhanSaqib, on Flickr




The Facade of CMA &amp; Tadawul Towers Dec-2-16by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




KAFD Skyline II Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




KAFD Skyline V Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




KAFD Beautiful Conference Center Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr



Beautiful Riyadh Aug-18-15 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




KAFD Skyline Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr



Mountain Road. by Mo&#x27;men Saleh, on Flickr




HDR-0024.jpg by Linda Polik, on Flickr



Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr




Untitled by Ayman Zaid, on Flickr


IMG_0272 by Brian, on Flickr



مسجد copy by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

RM21012_Masjid_Nabawi_Panorama_012 by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr




King Abdulaziz Center for World Culture by Rodney Wilson, on Flickr




King Fahd University of Petroleum and Minerals by || Msh3L Alomran ||, on Flickr



201405133 Saudi Arabia Al Namas by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr



ALMADINAH by Muhammad Bakhdar, on Flickr




تحدى وتنافس by محمد السويد, on Flickr




قلعة زعبل - سكاكا الجوف by fahd alali, on Flickr




Jeddah Gate by ajmozyien, on Flickr




Najran Emara Palace_4037 by Linda Polik, on Flickr




Alathriah Tower HDR by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr




Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr




Al Qassim by waleed hider, on Flickr




Ottoman, Asfan Road, jeddah by Abi C.P, on Flickr




#Jeddah by khled @elgende2010, on Flickr



Al Tayebat Centre for Civilization and Stuff by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr




Al Tayebat Centre for Civilization and Stuff by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr




masjid nabawi by khled @elgende2010, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains. by Mo&#x27;men Saleh, on Flickr




Untitled by yaser alghamdi, on Flickr





JEDDAH by Muhammad Bakhdar, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The Kingdom and the Storm by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Above all... by Reshad Chowdhury, on Flickr




KAPSARC Mosque, A Beautful Glass &amp; Light Work of Art Dec-14-15 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




2016-08-29_08-22-10 by nabil elsherif, on Flickr




Al Wahbah crater by mohd.alyusuf, on Flickr




The Limitless Oasis by Abdulatheem Ameer عبدالعظيم السلامين, on Flickr




Najran AlAan Palace_4122 by Linda Polik, on Flickr




This is the holy mosque Al Ka&#x27;aba by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Sacred Destination by Ferdousi Begum, on Flickr




Rijal Alma&#x27; Museum by Osama Azim, on Flickr




mosque by alex comaya, on Flickr




Omar Ibn al-Khattab mosque - Arabie Saoudite by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr




Old House In Taif Hejaz Area, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Masmak by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Makkah - the most peaceful city in the world - l by Ferdousi Begum, on Flickr




Al Bujairy Naighborhood in Ad Dariyah Saudi Arabia a heritage town they had been revived to remember our ancestors حي البجيري بالدرعية التاريخية به محلات تراثية ومقاهيby Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Al Bujairy Naighborhood in Ad Dariyah Saudi Arabia a heritage town they had been revived to remember our ancestors حي البجيري بالدرعية التاريخية به محلات تراثية ومقاهيby Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




King Abdullah Sport City by Yaser Abdulmagid, on Flickr




Kaust by Warren Duffy, on Flickr




KAUST by David Shamma, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Jeddah, Saudi Arabia - LANTERN SCULPTURE by Ricky Viray, on Flickr




Al Bujairy Naighborhood in Ad Dariyah Saudi Arabia a heritage town they had been revived to remember our ancestors حي البجيري بالدرعية التاريخية به محلات تراثية ومقاهيby Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Al Ula mountains العلا - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




King Fahad National Library at night by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Imam Mohammed Bin Saud Mosque by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Qassim Museum by Ayie Zamora, on Flickr




السياحة الريفية بمحافظة عنيزة بمنطقة القصيم by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




Zyaan by محمد البحيصي, on Flickr




Palace of Shubra in Taif - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




... by Fahad Almazyad, on Flickr




Waterfall in the Middle of the Desert by Clive Chanel, on Flickr




quba mosque by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr




Madinah by Akram Saleh Alsinany, on Flickr




The Holy Ka&#x27;aba by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr



Abha Asir Region-7397 by Linda Polik, on Flickr



Abha Rijal Almaa-7447 by Linda Polik, on Flickr



Al-Ula-Old Town4 by Linda Polik, on Flickr



Al-Ula-Nabatean Workers Tombs2 by Linda Polik, on Flickr




Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Najran oasis - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Below is a typical Hijazi house with a slightly modern touch. Built by Sayyid Sami Angawi. One of the standard bearers of Hijazi culture and a prominent architect as well as a prominent Sufi.

Sami Angawi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


















With former US president Jimmy Carter.





































His house is built in a typical Hijazi style and resembles the old town of Jeddah (Al-Balad) which is a World UNESCO Heritage Site.

The embarrassing part of all this is that once not that long ago every major city in Hijaz had such old city centers (often much better preserved than those found in Jeddah today) but much is sadly in a very bad condition or gone.

If just 20% of the new houses/buildings were built in the traditional Hijazi style I would be a very happy person. Unfortunately this is just a distant dream as hardly anyone in the world continues to built modern-day buildings in a traditional fashion other than occasionally. I can only think of Yemen but that is a double-edged sword as many of the buildings built in a traditional standard don't live up to the modern-day standards that many (vast majority) of people aspire to.

Anyway here is a reportage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

B&amp;W - Masjid Al Nabwi by Sadoons Photography, on Flickr



Untitled by Hani Bader, on Flickr














rejal alma3 0003 by osama alslmi, on Flickr




tehaan1 by osama alslmi, on Flickr




رجال ألمع by osama alslmi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Suprisingly google map does not shows this much greenry in Saudia


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Al-Baha منظر من المندق by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr




Al-Baha طريق جبلي by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr




Back Home عودة إلى العش by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr



Al-Baha طريق - خيرة by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr



Rains أمطار by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr



Nawan Dam 3 سد ناوان by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr



Al- Baha شلال خيرة - الباحة by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr



Mountains جبال by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr



Desert Oasis 3 by Youness El Ouair, on Flickr



Desert Spring by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr





الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr





Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr









Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr



Faifa Mountains. by Mo&#x27;men Saleh, on Flickr




FAIFA # by MOHAMMAD AL FAIFI, on Flickr



FAIFA by iBrahim alhazmi, on Flickr



faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr



faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr



After the Match بعد المباراة by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr

@azzo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Saif al-Arab said:


> Al-Baha منظر من المندق by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Baha طريق جبلي by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back Home عودة إلى العش by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Baha طريق - خيرة by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Rains أمطار by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nawan Dam 3 سد ناوان by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Al- Baha شلال خيرة - الباحة by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Mountains جبال by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Desert Oasis 3 by Youness El Ouair, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Desert Spring by Tariq Almutlaq, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Faifa Mountains. by Mo&#x27;men Saleh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAIFA # by MOHAMMAD AL FAIFI, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> FAIFA by iBrahim alhazmi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> After the Match بعد المباراة by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr
> 
> @azzo



I like a lot of the natural pictures, but GTFO with some of the photo shopped ones.


----------



## MAJ ZARAR

Well Saudi Arabia is as holy for us as our Iman itself because of it's two Mubarak Cities..but they have to look in their neighborhood for the sufferers of war and poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hijaz:

























































King Fahd Mosque in Al-Qassim Province:
















Hijaz again:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The hospitable and peaceful Bedouin (one of the most ancient peoples out there in the world) of the mighty Rub al-Khali. Old photos.

1948











Old Bedouin traditional dress:





















This photo below is from 1966.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DH by bylsanphoto, on Flickr













DSC_3535-HDR-Edit by المصمماتي, on Flickr



DSC_4293-HDR-Edit by المصمماتي, on Flickr




KAPSARC Modern Mosque Interior Dec-22-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




King Fahad National Library at sunset by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Riyadh by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Imam Mohammed Bin Saudi Mosque by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Imam Mohammed Bin Saud Mosque by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




Al Bujairy Naighborhood in Ad Dariyah Saudi Arabia a heritage town they had been revived to remember our ancestors حي البجيري بالدرعية التاريخية به محلات تراثية ومقاهيby Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr




CMA Tower in a Clear Day II Dec-24-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




KAFD Skyline V Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr





KAFD Skyline II Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr



Overcast Morning in Riyadh Jan-21-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr




KAFD Urbanisim II Feb-21-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr



Exceptional Beauty of King Abdullah Mosque in KAPSARC III Mar-4-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Recommended article related to the two photos above:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/d...saudi-arabia-to-develop-island-beach-resorts/





Sebastian Farmborough, _An Emerging Mystery_

https://www.thesolutionsjournal.com...of-saudi-arabia-through-a-photographers-lens/

A very much recommended article. Photo related.













Recommended article about Jazan.

http://blog.radissonblu.com/9-attractions-you-need-to-see-when-in-jizan/

A beach in Jeddah:





Ras Tanura beach in the Eastern Province:



Ras Tanura Beach by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr



Beaches of Saudi Arabia - Ras Tanura by Justin Scott, on Flickr

Neighborhoods nearby:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>



This would be a very enjoyable early retirement; scuba & fishing charter in the incredible Red Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> This would be a very enjoyable early retirement; scuba & fishing charter in the incredible Red Sea.



There is nothing like the Red Sea anywhere in the Middle East. Only the Great Barrier Reef in Australia can compare with the marine wonderland that is the Red Sea.



The popular market in Yanbu by المصمماتي, on Flickr








DSC_8454_HDR-Edit-Edit by المصمماتي, on Flickr



دحوم by المصمماتي, on Flickr



Scheherazade by المصمماتي, on Flickr



Tomato by المصمماتي, on Flickr



Ton Mapping Old Jeddah by المصمماتي, on Flickr



Festival by المصمماتي, on Flickr












Some of the 40 different varieties of Mango in Jazan province:


















Mango festival in Jazan:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Reminds me of the similar stone towers of Georgia.






Ordinary village in Hijaz:









































































One of the many volcanic creators in Hijaz:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Saif al-Arab

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/d...saudi-arabia-to-develop-island-beach-resorts/





Sebastian Farmborough, _An Emerging Mystery_

https://www.thesolutionsjournal.com...of-saudi-arabia-through-a-photographers-lens/













http://blog.radissonblu.com/9-attractions-you-need-to-see-when-in-jizan/

A beach in Jeddah:





Ras Tanura beach in the Eastern Province:



Ras Tanura Beach by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr



Beaches of Saudi Arabia - Ras Tanura by Justin Scott, on Flickr

Neighborhoods nearby:
















Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr










Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## echo 1

Absolutely beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Stunning pictures of KSA..
Most people used to think KSA was only a desert populated by Bedouins and Camels..This thread was long due to show the world (on PDF) how really beautiful is KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Beaches of Saudi Arabia - Ras Tanura by Justin Scott, on Flickr



These two above (especially the lower one) very much resemble the northern, Mediterranean beaches of Egypt with that incredibly beautiful, white sand and turquoise water. The water does look a bit more tropical than the Med, but overall, very similar to the areas between Alexandria and El Alamein (great, WWII historical battle site) and further on to Marsa Matruh across to the Libyan border. Brings back a lot of familiarity. Beautiful.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr



A natural, naval, defensive barrier. Lots of variations of water depths from all the island formations and sandbars. More shallow area than navigable depths. Great sat pic.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr



There I am, Sharif, off that island coast where I'll go and leave everything behind (especially cell phones and laptops etc.) don't want anyone to reach me for just a week, that's all, and be in the midst of this paradise; A tent, some food, a comfy lounge chair, goggles and fins and a towel and just forget about the entire world and enjoy this incredible beauty.

Keep up the good work, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabi

Wonderful morning from Makkah






Chilling with the fellas on the peak of Al-Hada mountain which is 60 km away from Makkah city.











Then pay a visit to Abha and its amazing villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Arabi , great share brother. Keep up the good work.










*
One of the 1000's of wadis (non-permanent rivers) in KSA:*

























































*The largest palm grove in the world in Al-Hasa:*






*Some of the many strange birds found in Saudi Arabia:*





*
See this excellent page below:*

*http://www.birdsofsaudiarabia.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Beautiful. Many don't realize there is such greenery like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Beautiful. Many don't realize there is such greenery like that.



You are most welcome brother.

Yes, many people don't realize that over 50% of KSA's territory is mountainous and that there are significant (especially for MENA standards) fertile and even tropical areas in KSA. Mostly Hijaz and the South.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alithemoor1

@Sharif al-Hijaz Wow, this thread changed completely my view of KSA. Please keep them coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

Having Ramadan breakfast in Abha,






Soudah Mountain in Asir province












The Art street in Abha is where local Artists gather to show their works and paints to public.








Al-Baha city, Thee Ayn village.






To the north, Hail city.






To the west, the historical town of Jeddah (Albalad) 







The capital, Riyadh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Last time I was in Saudiya, it's been a while and my brother lives in Damaam and after we did the Omra (AlHamdulilah) and left Makkah and went to Medinah and after we ended the trip in Jeddah, the last pic in the last post reminded me of that and I'll never forget my favorite part was later in the evening when the streets are bustling with people and everyone is just walking and shopping from the hundreds of thousands of incredible stores filled with the top of the line electronics to the best watches to anything you can imagine. Just walking, sipping on mango juice and looking at all the things in the storefronts with the family was so enjoyable and unforgettable. Not too many places with that kind of feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Last time I was in Saudiya, it's been a while and my brother lives in Damaam and after we did the Omra (AlHamdulilah) and left Makkah and went to Medinah and after we ended the trip in Jeddah, the last pic in the last post reminded me of that and I'll never forget my favorite part was later in the evening when the streets are bustling with people and everyone is just walking and shopping from the hundreds of thousands of incredible stores filled with the top of the line electronics to the best watches to anything you can imagine. Just walking, sipping on mango juice and looking at all the things in the storefronts with the family was so enjoyable and unforgettable. Not too many places with that kind of feel.



Nice share (as usual) brother. You are most welcome and I hope that you will visit other parts of KSA (size of Western Europe) one day. Hopefully when KSA fully opens up to tourism, builds the needed infrastructure and changes some of the mostly recent (25-30 year old) moronic laws. One can only hope.

*Do you know there are over 1000 islands in Saudi Arabia?*​





Saudi Arabia has 1285 islands in the Red Sea and the Arabian Gulf. (supplied)

Mohammed al-Harbi, Al Arabiya.net
Tuesday, 2 May 2017

When we think of Saudi Arabia, what comes to mind is vast oceans of sand dunes and enchanting deserts. However, did you know that the Kingdom also has 1285 islands in the Red Sea and the Arabian Gulf?

The Red Sea and the Gulf of Aqaba alone host 1150 islands making 89 percent of their total number, while the remaining 135 islands in the Arabian Gulf constitute 11 percent of them.






The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has 1285 islands in the Red Sea and the Arabian Gulfs. (Supplied)

These islands are considered major tourist attractions because of the diverse nature of their geology. Whether they are coral, sandy or volcanic, the islands have shores that vary between soft sands and high rocky mountains.

*The largest Saudi islands*
Farasan Island is the largest island of the archipelago, which has more than 200 islands one of which is dedicated to diving explorations. Farasan is spread across 380 square kilometers and is the biggest.

The island of Sajid comes second in terms of size with an area of 150 square kilometer while Abu Ali Island in the Arabian Gulf has an area of 59 square kilometers followed by the island of Batinah, 33 square kilometers. Tarot Island stretches 20 square kilometers.






The island of Farsan has an ecologically diverse marine life that can only be found on a few islands in the world. (Supplied)

The island of Farasan has an ecologically diverse marine life that can only be found on a few islands across the world. There are multiple kinds of birds, coral reefs and rare marine life.

Raw amber is abundant and is a main source of income for many inhabitants of the island. Farsan is also rich with coastal mangrove trees. In addition, the water in this part of the island also contains unusual coral reefs, flowering plants and seagrass.

Turtles and seabirds are found on the island's beaches in large groups at specific times of the year. Other islands include Amna, Kadmil, Kamah Island, Damask, Zafaf, Dushk, Safeed and Kira. Among the islands of the Red Sea are “Sanafir and Tiran”, which are located near the Gulf of Aqaba.

*The Arabian Gulf islands*
The Arabian Gulf is home to 150 islands including Abu Ali in north of Jubail, the largest of the Arabian islands in the Gulf. The Arabian Gulf also harbors well-known Saudi Arabian islands, including Batinah, Qarmah, Jannah, Musallamah, Al-Jarid, Daghina, Karan and Harkos.






Turtles and seabirds are nestled as well on the island's beaches in large groups at specific times of the year. (Supplied)

“Harkos” is one of the most important Saudi islands as a natural habitat for many kinds of birds and turtles dwelling in the Arabian Gulf. Alarabiya is the Kingdom’s farthest island within the Arabian Gulf. It is located 50 nautical miles away from the Saudi coasts.

The most significant three Saudi islands in the south of the Arabian Gulf can be found near the entrance of Khor al-Adid north of Ras Abu Qamis, and they are Hawisat, Huthba and Sayad.








The Arabian Gulf is home to 150 islands including Abu Ali in north of Jubail. (Supplied)

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/li.../2017/05/02/Saudi-Arabia-s-1000-islands-.html

















Saudi Arabian soldiers patrolling the beach of Al-Khafji during the First Gulf War. Almost 30 years ago.































Nice article about surfing in KSA:

http://www.blueabaya.com/2017/05/surfing-in-saudi-arabia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Superb. Beach Boys should now sing "Surfing KSA".  Bro enjoys a lot of this stuff since his work takes him offshore etc., so he gets to spend time in many of these fantastic areas and one of these days soon ISA we'll make it a big family event. Being there has lifted his spirituality also, since he gets to do Hajj any year he wants. I believe he's at 16 or 18 times already, mashAllah. We'll take all his Dua's every time!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

إطلالة على قرية ذي عين الأثرية - الباحة by Jawad Roumi جواد الرومي, on Flickr




View . by Hmood Al Nasseer, on Flickr

KSA has some of the largest lava fields and volcanic areas in the world. Mainly in Western KSA, Hijaz in particular.




Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




kasser by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr

Traditional Hijazi architecture in Jeddah. The old town is a World UNESCO Heritage Site.




Old Jeddah by BA&amp;AA, on Flickr
















Prayer time in Southern KSA.














فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr

*



*





Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*



*

































May Allah (swt) bless the holy land and the land of Prophets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabi

Makkah receives Ramadan with lighting up the top of the clock tower to announce the beginning of Ramadan






In Jeddah, 300 drones light up Jeddah skies to welcome Ramadan

















the annual festival of colors in Jazan city.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

I would love to know how they flew 300 drones and wrote Ramadan Mubarak in the sky with them without crashing any of them together! I have a tough time flying one without crashing it!  That's incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

This person and his Twitter is very valuable. Visit profile.

https://twitter.com/AbdullelahFarss































8000 year old rock art:











KSA has tons of rock art. Among the most in the world. Just google.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fledgingwings

I spent 9 months in KSA and it was worth living.I was living the dream everyday.Saudi arabia and Saudi people are loving and very supportive in professional environments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rainy day in my city by ابراهيم حماطي, on Flickr



ليلة شتوية مقمرة by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



للجمال بقية by ابراهيم حماطي, on Flickr








Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



ربيع ناوان مع الشروق by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



صباح الجبال حين تحيطها الغيوم by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



صحراء ناوان في الربيع by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr








29 by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



ليالي السروات by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr



Fledgingwings said:


> I spent 9 months in KSA and it was worth living.I was living the dream everyday.Saudi arabia and Saudi people are loving and very supportive in professional environments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fledgingwings

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> May Allah (swt) bless the holy land and the land of Prophets.


AAMEEN!



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Rainy day in my city by ابراهيم حماطي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ليلة شتوية مقمرة by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> للجمال بقية by ابراهيم حماطي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ربيع ناوان مع الشروق by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> صباح الجبال حين تحيطها الغيوم by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> صحراء ناوان في الربيع by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ليالي السروات by عادل بن عبدالرحمن الشقص الغامدي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> This Post deserves a billion thumbs up  A very hard working and pro Photographer.Did hell of a job!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabi

Makkah city during the holy month Ramadan.






Riyadh






Al Masmak Palace in Riyadh 
















Al Dariyah Town 






the Mountains of Abha city.






the old town of Jeddah.






Faifa city...











the famous ancient houses of Madain Saleh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Fenak ya Sharif? Hope you come back soon, brother. Really enjoy your contributions. They show how this land is special in many ways, aside from its impeccable beauty.

Can you give a little info on the history of the archaeological sites and rock inscriptions in these photos? 



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

Thumbs up For the Photographer ! Did hell of a job with excellent professional expertise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Tropical forests of Southern KSA:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884204219007471616
Largest palm groove in the world in Al-Hasa.







Some random photos that I just found:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892239999168655360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Masjid al-Qiblatain in Madina - Saudi Arabia by Dawood Hassan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## messiach

Where is this 'rock art'?? These inscriptions are letters from the ancient aramaic language - hebrew from biblical times. Where are these located? Who is the actual source? 



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> This person and his Twitter is very valuable. Visit profile.
> 
> https://twitter.com/AbdullelahFarss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8000 year old rock art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA has tons of rock art. Among the most in the world. Just google.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

messiach said:


> Where is this 'rock art'?? These inscriptions are letters from the ancient aramaic language - hebrew from biblical times. Where are these located? Who is the actual source?



Why is that surprising? Aramaic is a Semitic language which is closely related to Arabic. It was spoken in much of modern-day KSA before Arabic was spoken. By the way, Aramaic, is not Hebrew. Hebrew is a separate language but as Arabic closely related to Aramaic.

BTW Aramaic inscriptions is just one out of many different ancient inscriptions in various languages. It shows that Arabia was a crossroad of the world which it also is geographically and served as that already way back. In fact since the dawn of humanity when the first humans crossed out of Africa into Asia (Eurasia) or more specifically Arabia from the Southern route and Northern route.





Here is a excellent documentary although rather short with some 200.000 views:






I posted a link. That rock art and similar one is a World UNESCO Heritage Site. They are located across KSA but mostly the North and West. They are very numerous in numbers and many new sites are discovered.

Just google ancient rock art in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## messiach

Thankyou.
These areas must be towards the west, along the red sea coastline. I have interest in arabia felix, its been my topic of interest for last two decades. Bulls are not seen in arabia, they were mostly brought in from east-africa/egypt. These inscriptions suggest they have been produced by people migrating from east-african or egyptian lands. Send me other pictures similar to these. Very intriguing indeed. Good work. Thumbs-up.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Why is that surprising? Aramaic is a Semitic language which is closely related to Arabic. It was spoken in much of modern-day KSA before Arabic was spoken. By the way, Aramaic, is not Hebrew. Hebrew is a separate language but as Arabic closely related to Aramaic.
> 
> BTW Aramaic inscriptions is just one out of many different ancient inscriptions in various languages. It shows that Arabia was a crossroad of the world which it also is geographically and served as that already way back. In fact since the dawn of humanity when the first humans crossed out of Africa into Asia (Eurasia) or more specifically Arabia from the Southern route and Northern route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a excellent documentary although rather short with some 200.000 views:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a link. That rock art and similar one is a World UNESCO Heritage Site. They are located across KSA but mostly the North and West. They are very numerous in numbers and many new sites are discovered.
> 
> Just google ancient rock art in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

messiach said:


> Thankyou.
> These areas must be towards the west, along the red sea coastline. I have interest in arabia felix, its been my topic of interest for last two decades. Bulls are not seen in arabia, they were mostly brought in from east-africa/egypt. These inscriptions suggest they have been produced by people migrating from east-african or egyptian lands. Send me other pictures similar to these. Very intriguing indeed. Good work. Thumbs-up.



It was my pleasure.

Yes, those areas (Al-Faifa mountains) are located in what is historical Southern Hijaz. This is one of the areas of KSA that have a climate somewhat reminiscent of the tropics hence the lush greenery all year round. In fact significant areas of Arabia (Arabian Peninsula) are impacted by a regional monsoon that is called khareef. Once this phenomenon covered almost all of Arabia making it one of the most fertile areas of the world and supporting large human settlements (some of the first in the world in fact). In fact not many millennia ago.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khareef

I have to say that I have no idea where cattle (bulls included) originate from in the world but I know that bulls reached the IVC from Arabian/Southern Mesopotamian (Semitic) civilizations. After all the first agriculture and domestication (large-scale) of animals occurred in the Arab/Semitic Near East (Levant, Northern Arabia, Mesopotamia).

The origin of cattle (domestication) also points to Mesopotamia and not East Africa and Egypt but I could be wrong.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cattle#Domestication_and_husbandry

Just ask if you want to know more. I will try to answer it or maybe someone else seeing your posts will.

Finally I can recommend you to take a look at this thread and the posts in that thread. A lot of very detailed posts covering a wide range of topics related to ancient Arabia.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/one-...nt-tombs-discovered-in-ksa-from-space.443566/

BTW speaking about Egypt, did you know that Yemen and Southern KSA (Arabia Felix as coined by the ancient Greeks and Romans) has the second largest amount of mummies in the world after Egypt next door?

I will refer to the thread below and all the sources available in that thread:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paleolithic-tombs-discovered-in-yemen.281381/#post-6662914

BTW if you want some books and journals about ancient Arabia, give me a call, and I can recommend you quite a few excellent works. All in English.

Also google this Oxford professor. *Michael Petraglia, who heads the group and is professor of human evolution and prehistory at the School of Archaeology, Oxford University.
*
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-34170798

He recently started using Twitter (July 2017) and has already posted a few interesting things.

Great person who I have communicated with (I am a chemical engineer but nevertheless I have many interests in the fields of his study that I spent some time on as one of my many hobbies) on a few occasions. When he gets the time he is very helpful to answer any question in relation to ancient Arabia.

https://twitter.com/mdpetraglia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## messiach

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> This person and his Twitter is very valuable. Visit profile.
> 
> https://twitter.com/AbdullelahFarss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8000 year old rock art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA has tons of rock art. Among the most in the world. Just google.



The one that interests me are these two. I can see the chariot with its wheels - fascinating - reminds me of a king. Red sea coast is worth investigating.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Absolutely stunning, all the pics but especially these three. Sobhan'Allah 3ala 2ard el Islam.
Any record of when the last time these volcanoes were active, Sharif?



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Why is that surprising? Aramaic is a Semitic language which is closely related to Arabic. It was spoken in much of modern-day KSA before Arabic was spoken. By the way, Aramaic, is not Hebrew. Hebrew is a separate language but as Arabic closely related to Aramaic.



Quite closely related as a matter of fact. When you listen to Aramaic spoken, there are many similar words in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The South and Hijaz:








































Ancient abandoned settlements and storage rooms close to Tai'if:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Wow! Incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

More random aerial photos:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Continuing with the random photos:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Saif al-Arab said:


> More random aerial photos]



Only in Saudiya are we doing doughnuts on the water!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dank pics baddu .. 

KSAs hilly regions look very similiar to Balochistan.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dank pics baddu ..
> 
> KSAs hilly regions look very similiar to Balochistan.



Most of KSA is actually mountainous, kawli:









The only true lowland in KSA is the coastal region of the Eastern Province and the southeastern parts of the mighty Rub al Khali (almost totally uninhabited if not totally uninhabited) but even there you can find the highest sand dunes in the world. Of course the coastal Red Sea coast is also lowland but right behind it there are mountains from north to south (almost 2000 km).


























Trees planted in the desert (Najd).






Riyadh - near the King Abdullah Financial District:
















KSA has a very rich marine life and a long beautiful and largely untouched coastline. For instance the Red Sea is home to the second largest coral reef in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia.



Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr










Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr




















​There are almost 2000 islands in KSA as well. The vast, vast majority are uninhabited. Most are found in the Red Sea.

In recent years several new volcanic islands have emerged in the Red Sea due to volcanic eruptions. More specifically in the waters close to KSA and Yemen. Most recently last year.











This video is 5 years old.






It's quite amazing really.

KAUST wrote a paper on the subject not long ago.

Plate separation births two volcanic islands | KAUST Discovery

Another article from another source.

Birth of two volcanic islands in the southern Red Sea : Nature Communications : Nature Publishing Group

During his first exploration of the Red Sea the legendary underwater explorer Jacques Yves Cousteau observed about the shorelines of Saudi Arabia and Sudan - *"Life abounds in bank after bank of exuberant coral structures, second only to those of the Great Barrier Reef in extent and exceeding it perhaps in splendour. Here there is deep clarity, blazing colour, and active fauna"*. 

For years cloaked in secrecy, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has exploded on to the tourist track. International Cultural Tourism has been evident for many years with groups coming from Japan, America and Europe. Saudi Arabia is now realising a national heritage and opening sustained dive tourism. Our Saudi Arabia dive trips are from Liveaboards and proving to be a great success. This is as a result of spectacular diving with newly discovered dive sites and an abundance of large pelagic activity both on our Yanbu and Farasan Banks itineraries, with several species of sharks including silkies, oceanics and tigers, as well as giant mantas.

It has been said that Saudi Arabia is one of diving's last frontiers, and it is a fact that very few westerners have ever been able to dive here. The appeal of diving almost untouched, barely explored reefs is undeniable. With an incredible variety of marine life and some of the most flourishing coral reefs to be found anywhere in the world - it is no wonder that so many famous explorers have dived here.

The Red Sea is rated as one of the top ten diving destinations in the world. Egypt, Sudan and Jordan offer fantastic diving, but how many of you have dived the Saudi Arabian Red Sea? How many of you know anyone who has? Without question, many if not most of the outer reefs in that region have never been dived. The diversity of marine life and fauna along the reefs really are quite exquisite and offer the diver a high quality and extremely memorable diving experience.​
http://www.diving-world.com/saudi.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Cousteau












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892239999168655360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gomig-21 said:


> Absolutely stunning, all the pics but especially these three. Sobhan'Allah 3ala 2ard el Islam.
> Any record of when the last time these volcanoes were active, Sharif?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite closely related as a matter of fact. When you listen to Aramaic spoken, there are many similar words in Arabic.


mud volcanos?

In Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> mud volcanos?



After posing the question to Saif, I realized they might not necessarily be volcanoes but possibly craters?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gomig-21 said:


> After posing the question to Saif, I realized they might not necessarily be volcanoes but possibly craters?


Look like craters too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> After posing the question to Saif, I realized they might not necessarily be volcanoes but possibly craters?



They are volcanoes bro. KSA has a lot of volcanoes (craters too) in particular in Hijaz and Western KSA.

See this thread below:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...-arabia-near-the-prophets-saws-mosque.498804/

*The story of the famous volcano in Saudi Arabia near the Prophet’s (saws) Mosque*




The Medina region has the largest shares of these volcanic nests and craters with black rocks. (Supplied)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Tuesday, 30 May 2017

Saudi Arabia stretches over 2,000 dormant volcanoes for thousands of years. They are not dead and have caused throughout their long history 13 main eruptions of lava.

The Medina region has the largest shares of these volcanic nests and craters with black rocks. The last volcanic eruption was in Hijaz, southeast of Medina in 1256. The eruption and flow took several days and the lava expanded over 23 kilometers. The longest flow of lava was 8.2 km away from the mosque of the Holy Prophet.

Mount al-Qadar is located in the center of the Khyber tract. It is an extinct volcanic mountain with a height of more than 2,000 meters above sea level. It is a rugged area, on which it is difficult to walk. The crater of Mount al-Qadr is very deep and has large cavities. Those who climb Mount al-Qadr will notice the spread of the lava over more than 50 kilometers.






Near the crater of Mount al-Qadr, you can find the crater of Mount al-Abyad volcano. It has a strange color and assorted formations and it is one of the most famous geological landmarks in the region.

Near the Taif, there is one of the deepest volcanic craters in Saudi Arabia and its depth reaches 240 meters with a diameter of more than 2,500 meters.






Saudi Arabia is a main destination for geologists with its large and prominent volcanoes having unique formations and craters. It has more than 2000 volcanic craters, some of which are among the most beautiful volcanic craters in the world.





According to the Geology Professor at King Saud University, Dr. Abdulaziz bin Laaboun, the volcanic craters in Saudi Arabia are among the most beautiful craters in the world; they represent important sites for those who are interested in geology, for tourists and researchers as well.

Last Update: Tuesday, 30 May 2017 KSA 16:49 - GMT 13:49

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/fe...no-in-Saudi-Arabia-near-the-Prophet-tomb.html

A few more of the 2000 dormant volcanoes in KSA. Almost all of them are located in Hijaz.




Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr













A informative article about volcanoes in KSA:

http://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/200602/volcanic.arabia.htm

*Huge Geometric Shapes in Middle East May Be Prehistoric*​
By Owen Jarus, Live Science Contributor | December 1, 2015 10:25am ET

Thousands of stone structures that form geometric patterns in the Middle East are coming into clearer view, with archaeologists finding two wheel-shaped patterns date back some 8,500 years. That makes these "wheels" older than the famous geoglyphs in Peru called Nazca Lines.

And some of these giant designs located in Jordan's Azraq Oasis seem to have an astronomical significance, built to align with the sunrise on the winter solstice.

Those are just some of the findings of new research on these Middle East lines, which were first encountered by pilots during World War I. RAF Flight Lt. Percy Maitland published an account of them in 1927 in the journal Antiquity, reporting that the Bedouin called the structures "works of the old men," a name still sometimes used by modern-day researchers. [See Photos of the 'Nazca Lines' in the Middle East]

The "works of the old men" include wheels, which often have spokes radiating out from the center, kites (stone structures used for funnelling and killing animals), pendants (lines of stone cairns) and meandering walls, which are mysterious structures that meander across the landscape for up to several hundred feet.

The works "demonstrate specific geometric patterns and extend from a few tens of meters up to several kilometers, evoking parallels to the well-known system of geometric lines of Nazca, Peru," wrote an archaeological team in a paper published recently in the Journal of Archaeological Science. (Peru's Nazca Lines date to between 200 B.C. and A.D. 500.)

They "occur throughout the entire Arabia region, from Syria across Jordan and Saudi Arabia to Yemen," wrote the researchers. "The most startling thing about the 'Works' is that they are difficult to identify from the ground. This stands in contrast to their apparent visibility from the air."

New research on the Middle East lines was published recently in the Journal of Archaeological Science and the journal Arabian Archaeology and Epigraphy. Live Science also got an advance copy of an article set to be published in the journal Antiquity.

*Prehistoric date*

Tests indicate that some of the wheels date back around 8,500 years, a prehistoric time when the climate was wetter in parts of the Middle East.

Using a technique called optically stimulated luminescence (OSL), archaeologists dated two wheels at Wadi Wisad, in the Black Desert of Jordan. One wheel dated back 8,500 years, while the other wheel had a mix of dates that suggest it was built about 8,500 years and was remodeled or repaired around 5,500 years ago. [See Aerial Photos of the Giant Wheels]

At the time these wheels were built, the climate in the Black Desert was more hospitable, and Wadi Wisad was inhabited. "Charcoal from deciduous oak and tamarisk [a shrub] were recovered from two hearths in one building dated to ca. 6,500 B.C.," wrote researchers in a forthcoming issue of Antiquity.

*Solar alignments? *

Spatial analysis of the wheels showed that one cluster of wheels, located in the Azraq Oasis, has spokes with a southeast-northwest orientation that may align with sunrise during the winter solstice.

"The majority of the spokes of the wheels in that cluster are oriented for some reason to stretch in a SE-NW direction," researchers wrote in the Journal of Archaeological Science. This points to "where the sun rises during the winter solstice."

Whether this alignment was intentional is unknown, researchers wrote in the journal article. "As for the rest of the wheels, they do not seem to contain any archaeoastronomical information."

*What were they used for?*

The two dated wheels "are simple in form and not very rigidly made, according to geometric standards," said Gary Rollefson, a professor at Whitman College in Walla Walla, Washington. "They contrast sharply with some other wheels that appear to have been set out with almost as much attention to detail as the Nazca Lines."

It's possible that different wheels may have served different uses, Rollefson said. In the case of the two dated wheels, "the presence of cairns suggests some association with burials, since that is often the way of treating people once they died." Rollefson is careful to point out that "there are other wheels where cairns are entirely lacking, pointing to a different possible use."

Rollefson is co-director of the Eastern Badia Archaeological Project. His team is hoping to excavate a few of the cairns, which are located within the wheels, in the next few years.

*Visible from the sky*

Why people in prehistoric times would build wheel-shaped structures that can't be seen well from the ground remains a mystery. No balloon or glider technologies existed at that time. Additionally, researchers say that climbing to a higher elevation to view them was probably not possible, at least not in most cases. [In Photos: Google Earth Reveals Sprawling Geoglyphs in Kazakhstan]

Though the wheels are often difficult to make out on the ground, they are not invisible. "Granted, one can't see the finished product standing at ground level, but one can still determine a general geometric configuration," Rollefson told Live Science.

He said that to create the more precisely designed wheels, people might have used a long rope and stake.

*Saudi Arabia wheels*

Wheels located in Saudi Arabia and Yemen look different than those found farther north, a team with the Aerial Photographic Archive for Archaeology in the Middle East (APAAME) has found.

They've been investigating wheels, and other "works of the old men," by using free satellite imagery that is available through Google Earth and Bing. They are also using historical aerial images taken of Saudi Arabia and Yemen during the 20th century.

The circles tend to be small and have only one or two bars instead of spokes, said David Kennedy, of the University of Western Australia, who co-directs the project. Some of the "wheels" are actually shaped like squares, rectangles or triangles, he said.





Some of the "wheels" found in Saudi Arabia have a bull's-eye design.
Credit: Image courtesy Google Earth​One type of wheel structure actually looks like a bull's-eye, according to an image of the structure that Kennedy sent to Live Science. Three triangles point toward the bull's-eye wheel, and there are small piles of stones that lead from the three triangles to the wheel. Kennedy calls it "a central bull's-eye tomb with, in this case, three triangles each with at least a part of a connecting line of stone heaps running to the center."

At present, the archaeologists are not able to conduct fieldwork or aerial imaging (using planes or helicopters) in Saudi Arabia or Yemen.

*Desert gates




*
Four "gates" were found on the slope of a volcano in Saudi Arabia. What they are and what they were used for is unknown. We can expect to hear more about them in 2016.
Credit: Image courtesy of Google Earth​
Another form of "works of the old men," which Kennedy and his team have found in Saudi Arabia, is of structures that he calls "gates."

So far, 332 gates have been found in Saudi Arabia (none are known to exist farther north). The gates "consist of two short thick walls or heaps of stones, between which one or more connecting walls stretch," wrote researchers in an article published recently in the journal Arabian Archaeology and Epigraphy. The researchers note that, "from above, these features resemble an old-fashioned barred gate laid flat." The longest gate is over 500 meters (1,640 feet), but most are much smaller.

Scientists don't know how far back the gates date, nor their purpose. "I coined the term 'gate' for no better reason than that I needed a convenient label to describe them and they reminded me of the sort of field gates I saw all around in my rural childhood in Scotland," said Kennedy.

The researchers found that gates tend not to be located near kites (which were used for hunting). Indeed, some of the gates were built in places, such as barren volcanic slopes, which were unlikely to support large animal herds. Archaeologists found "five [gates] on the outer slopes of the bowl of one of the volcanoes [called Jabal al-Abyad]" in Saudi Arabia, they wrote in the Arabian Archaeology and Epigraphy journal article.

Kennedy said that his team is finishing up its research on the gates and will be publishing another journal article in the future describing the team's findings in greater detail.

_Follow us __@livescience__, Facebook & __Google+__. Original article on Live Science.
_
http://www.livescience.com/52944-huge-geometric-shapes-in-middle-east-revealed.html

Simply amazing.

Lecture at University of Oxford.


























http://www.arch.ox.ac.uk/MP1.html

http://www.shh.mpg.de/178394/petraglia

Fascinating.

*Thousands of Tombs in Saudi Desert Spotted From Space*​
By Rebecca Kessler, LiveScience Contributor




*Google Earth maps showed 1,977 structures built of basalt stone from the surrounding lava field in Jeddah, including various pendants, or circular mounds similar to collapsed tombs with processions of small stone piles branching out from them (A, B, C and D). 
Credit: Google Earth, Courtesy of David Kennedy/Journal of Archaeological Science*​
Little is known about the archaeology of Saudi Arabia, as the government has historically forbid aerial photographs of the landscape and religious sensitivities have made access tricky. But Google Earth is changing that. Satellite images available via the Web-based 3-D map program show that large portions of the country hold a wealth of archaeological remains that predate Islam and may be several thousand years old.

Researchers recently discovered nearly 2,000 tombs by peering through one high-resolution "window" at a rocky lava field east of the city of Jeddah — all without having to set foot in the Saudi desert.

Judging by the sheer number of stone ruins identified in Saudi Arabia, as well as in other research in Jordan, there may well be a million such sites scattered throughout the Arabian Peninsula, said David Kennedy, an archaeologist at the University of Western Australia who led the study.

*Eye in the sky*

Kennedy has spent the past 35 years surveying Jordanian archaeological sites, mainly from aircraft — a technique that archaeologists have relied on for decades to identify and map sites not readily visible from the ground. He found plenty of sites near the Saudi border, but wondered what was on the other side. The Saudi government had commissioneda broad archaeological survey in the 1970s and 1980s that revealed about 1,800 tombs and other sites throughout the country, but the government all but prohibited the use of aerial photography even to its own surveyors.

Juris Zarins, an archaeologist who worked in Saudi Arabia for 15 years and led parts of the national survey, suggests religious sensitivities play a role in the government’s limitations on archaeology . "They don’t want people fooling around with prehistory because it contradicts the Koran — any more than fundamentalist Christians want anyone to say anything is older than six thousand years," Zarins told LiveScience.

Since satellite imagery has become widely available in the last decade, and particularly since Google Earth launched in 2005, archaeologists have used it to scan for ruins over large landscapes around the globe. About two years ago, a few sharp windows on Saudi Arabia opened up, and Kennedy got his first peek at the ground.

"I was able to actually see across the border, courtesy of Google," he said, and what he saw was "marvelous" — thousands of sites in just the handful of available windows.

*Window on the desert*

Kennedy and a Saudi collaborator started with a preliminary study of a small area 250 miles (400 kilometers) north of the Jeddah site. There they spotted hundreds of large stone structures called kites, which scientists think were used for trapping and corralling animals.

For the present study, published online Jan. 28 in the Journal of Archaeological Science, Kennedy and a colleague, M.C. Bishop, took a more methodical look at a 480-square-mile window near Jeddah. They located 1,977 structures built of basalt stone from the surrounding lava field. The most numerous are cairns — circular mounds similar to collapsed tombs found in Jordan and Yemen — and "pendants," which are cairns from which processions of small stone piles march as far as 3 miles off into the desert.

Some of the funeral monuments stand alone, others were built on top of one another; some are aligned, others are scattered willy-nilly across the landscape. Most of them were probably looted long ago, Kennedy said. A few less distinctively shaped ruins could be the remains of seasonal living quarters.

Kennedy sent the coordinates of a couple of sites to a friend living near Jeddah, who forayed into the desert with a GPS to photograph them. Where the satellite images clearly show a cairn and its pendant, photographs show a "rather uninspiring sea of boulders" that would be "a nightmare" to attempt to locate or map from the ground, Kennedy said.

So who were the people who built all these structures? Most likely pastoral nomads who moved between camps herding goats, sheep, donkeys, and later horses and camels, said Zarins. He said the structures probably date from between 4000 and 1000 B.C., a time when the region's climate was generally wetter and more hospitable than it is today.

*Feet on the ground *

While acknowledging that the new information offers new insights, it's not enough to simply peer down from space, said Zarins, who is now retired from Missouri State University and living in Oman, where he uses Google Earth in his own excavations.

"It helps you understand where you might want to dig, where you might want to look, where you might want to see. But you can't do anything with it unless you actually have people on the ground," Zarins said. "You have to have somebody go out there and dig."

And in that sense, he said, Kennedy and Bishop's paper failed to advance what he and others have known about for decades. The survey in the 1970s and 1980s showed that there are numerous tombs and other ruins throughout Saudi Arabia, but the lack of aerial photography made identifying or mapping all of them impossible.

"Yes, I can see there are tombs of various kinds in the lava fields of western Saudi Arabia. We've known about these for years and years and years," Zarins said. He added that the new imagery couldn't answer a number of crucial questions. "When was it? What period? How did they operate? Where did they live? What's the function? None of that can be done on the basis of just satellite imaging," he said.

Kennedy said he agreed — up to a point. "It's just so much more informative to see things from above. It's not going to give you the whole answer, it's just a starting point. But it's the ideal starting point," he said.

And with Google Earth's image collection constantly expanding, armchair archaeologists will have plenty of work for years to come, Kennedy said."The quality is constantly being enhanced for Saudi Arabia and the size of the windows is constantly increasing. So the potential is immense."

http://www.livescience.com/12864-google-earth-saudi-archaeology-tombs.html

*Arabian archeology images revealed from the air*

*Ancient rock camps, cairns, tombs, traps and more, appear in the hundreds of thousands in aerial views of the Arabian desert.*​




The structures are very hard to see from the ground, but apparent when seen flying over the desert.

Here's a sampling of archeological views of the structures increasingly observed from "harrat" volcanic rock regions and a Q&A with study leader David Kennedy of the University of Western Australia in Perth:






First, here's a map of the harrat regions of the Arabian desert, to start off the Q& A.

*Q: Who were the 'Old Men' of the Arabian Desert? Did the same culture make all these structures?*

A: Several western travellers in 'Arabia' in the 19th century onwards asked beduin about some of the stone-built structures they could see and were told they were the 'work of the old men/ old people'. By that the beduin meant they were pre-Islamic – not part (they thought) of an Islamic tradition. The term was given a high profile when Flt Lt Maitland of the RAF published an article in 1927 called 'The Works of the Old Men' in Arabia, about the stone structures he saw as he flew over the Jordanian Panhandle.
*
Dating the structures is problematic although prehistorians date various structures to periods ranging from the 7th millennium BC down to the Early Roman period (1st c. BC to 3rd c. AD). *There is no reason to think these structures are all part of a single long cultural episode. Indeed, as an Aerial Archaeologist I can see that a site type B often overlies site type A but never the other way round. And, of course, some burial cairns are frequently associated with Safaitic graffito which are dated to the Early Roman period.

*Q. What was the function of the keyhole tombs? Were they family groupings of burials?*

A: The type is very unusual. A few examples had been seen in Saudi Arabia half a century ago at least but now a view from space of large areas has revealed they are extremely common in west central Arabia around Khaybar and Al-Hiyat. They occur most commonly alongside tracks leading to settlements and are interspersed with what seem to be simple burial Cairns and the cairn with tail we call Pendants. So my guess is they are funerary or commemorative. *The shape is only paralleled – to my knowledge, in the keyhole tombs of Korea and Japan. In crude terms they mimic the form of the numerous animal traps called Kites …. but a form found hundreds of miles to the north in Jordan and Syria rather than the variant seen in the region of the Keyholes.*

Most Keyholes are found as single structures though often with others nearby; a few overlap one another to create an amalgam.

*Q. The more recent paper suggests a very large number of these structures exist. What conservation efforts are needed for them at this point?*

A: *The huge numbers and the great extent of the region over which these Works are found – from northern Syria to Yemen, is their greatest source of vulnerability:* it will seem acceptable to allow development to sweep away or damage examples simply because there are still many more. We can already see numerous examples of Kites – to take the physically largest category, which have been damaged recently including in quite remote desert areas and comparison of aerial photos of the 1950s with the same region today has revealed that dozens of Kites in one region alone have been removed entirely by agriculture during the intervening half century.

*Conservation will require – ultimately, an international effort by Syria, Jordan, Israel, Saudi Arabia, Yemen and Oman. *In the immediate future individual countries need to recognize the existence and significance of these Works … and that they are steadily disappearing. That in turn requires the definition of What and Where and the only feasible – i.e. cost-effective, way is to use aerial and satellite imagery as the APAAME project is doing in Jordan and testing elsewhere when only satellite imagery is available. Identifying, photographing to create a permanent record and mapping is the underpinning for research by experts. This is unlikely to halt the rapid growth and development in these countries but it will help to slow a process. It is urgent that this be pursued.

*Q: From an archaeologist's viewpoint, what are the key questions raised by the structures? What should be done in terms of investigation?*

A: There is no complete agreement on two key questions: When were they built? and What for? Dating the structures is very difficult and few prehistorians have ever worked in these areas. The interpretation of aerial imagery to determine associations and relationships of structures over a wide area can point to at least relative chronologies – e.g. Wheels overlie Kites but never vice versa therefore Wheels are probably younger than Kites.

Some Cairns are plainly burial sites. Some Kites seem clearly to be intended to trap animals but others are more puzzling – very complex, located in puzzling places and existing in huge numbers – over-kill. Wheels have been viewed as domestic ('houses') but explaining their form is problematic. Pendants do seem to be funerary – a burial Cairn and small commemorative cairns creating a tail. Gates are not explained – though now over 100 have been identified.

And a natural question is: Why there? In some of the more inhospitable parts of Inner Arabia? Was the climate (and environment) more favourable in the distant past?

Aerial imagery can take research so far but is NOT an end – merely a means to an end. What is needed is more intensive and extensive field research by experts who may be in a better position if armed with extensive detailed mapping and preliminary interpretation.
*
Q: Some of the more puzzling features you describe as perhaps monumental art. Are there other explanations for them? Salvaged trap walls, pens or the like?*

A: I am thinking of some Kites whose tails are so complex that it is hard to see how they could have functioned as traps. And some Walls run in a meandering fashion across the landscape for kilometres in some cases. Investigated on the ground their precise locations may reveal a mundane practical explanation – which I would prefer. But there are others that seem to be simply a tangle of intersecting walls and in one case walls forming a saw-tooth pattern.

*Q:. How surprising is it that Google Earth has opened this window on antiquity? Is it a function of the desert throwing these structures into relief (compared to say Maya ruins under a tree canopy)?*

A: Not really surprising as the quality of the highest-resolution imagery is superb and can rival traditional vertical photography. And it is in colour and part of an easily explored seamless-photography over immense areas. Google Earth offers the best tool at the moment in terms of extent and quality but Bing Maps now has a growing archive of superb imagery although it is far less user-friendly than Google Earth.

The role of Aerial Archaeology in Europe in revealing tens of thousands of hitherto unknown archaeological sites transformed our understanding of the past. Most were sites only visible from the air, revealed as crop or vegetation marks. The Works are all structures on the surface in regions with little vegetation to obscure them. They can be seen at ground level but are often unintelligible … until you get up high.

*Q: What regions would you most like a Google Earth view of?*

A: More of what we already have. The number of high-resolution 'windows' onto the landscape of Saudi Arabia is still limited; most imagery is too poor for our purposes. We need the high-resolution coverage to be considerably extended and ideally to be as good as the best quality now available on Bing.





















@DESERT FIGHTER 

Great photos. Look very much like the volcanic areas of KSA (Hijaz but not only). Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Written and photographed by Peter Harrigan














*Above:* The harrah near Madinah has been active for more than two million years, explains Mohammed-Rashad Moufti, a consultant to the Saudi Geological Survey (SGS). *Below:* This small dam was broken by an earthquake along one of the several faults that run through the harraat.




“During my stay, I remember to have once made the observation to my cicerone, in going with him to Jebel Ohod, that the country appeared as if all burnt by fire; but I received an unmeaning reply; no hint or observation afterwards in the town which could lead me to suppose that I was near so interesting a phenomenon of nature.” It was not until his arrival in Cairo that Burckhardt discovered a written account referring to the eruption.






With the exception of Charles Doughty’s description (see “‘A Titanic Desolation’” below), European references to volcanic Arabia are few and far between. Even since the founding of Saudi Arabia in 1932, the focus on oil in the sedimentary Eastern Province and the stereotype of sand-and-gravel deserts have left largely neglected the volcanic aspects of the Arabian Shield, the geological name for much of the western Arabian Peninsula. It was not until recent years that the scientific and economic significance of this geology began to be recognized and understood.

Western Saudi Arabia is in fact covered not only with sand, but also with vast fields of lava. In Arabic, these lava fields are known as _harraat_. (The singular is _harrah_; before a name, it is _harrat_.) Some dozen named harraat in Saudi Arabia together form one of Earth’s largest alkali basalt regions, covering some 180,000 square kilometers (nearly 70,000 sq mi), an area greater than the state of Missouri.





After the evening prayer, according to one account quoted by Johann Ludwig Burck hardt, “a fire burst out in the direction of al-Hijaz; it resembled a vast city with a turreted and battlemented fort, in which men appeared drawing the flame about, as it were, whilst it roared, burned and melted like a sea everything that came in its way. Presently a red and bluish stream, bursting from it, ran close to al-Madinah, and at the same time the city was fanned by a cooling zephyr from the same direction.”

The eruption lasted for 52 days. At its fiery zenith those further afield also witnessed strange sights, with reports of the light of the eruption visible in Makkah and Tayma’, six days’ journey from Madinah. Historians relate that the depth of the lava flow was a long spear’s length, around three meters (10'), and that it flowed like a red-blue boiling river, carrying in its way gravels, stones and trees, with thundering noises. Al-Qastalani asserts that the fire was so fierce that no one could approach within two arrow flights, and that at night “the brilliant light of the volcano made the face of the country as bright as day; and the interior of the _harim_ (the sacred area of the city) was as if the sun shone upon it.” The governor and citizens prayed for the safety of the city, and as the lava inexorably approached, many, including women and children, wept and prayed around the Prophet’s tomb. Then, the lava current turned north, and the city was spared.



Mohammed-Rashad Moufti holds Saudi Arabia’s first—and so far only—doctoral degree in volcanology. He has devoted 20 years to studying and promoting awareness of the lava field near Madinah, which is known as Harrat Rahat.

“The eruption that threatened the Holy City happened very recently in geological time, and it overlaid previous lava flows. It’s known as the historic lava flow because we have recorded accounts. Volcanism first occurred on this part of the harrah two million years ago and has remained active,” explains Moufti to a group of German and Saudi visitors who stand on the fissure site. They have come as guests of the Saudi Geological Survey (SGS), which has mapped the volcanic features and pioneered geo-tours to the volcanic fields.

Moufti explains that Harrat Rahat is twice the area of Lebanon. Its pond of 2000 cubic kilometers (480 cu mi) of basalt lava stretches 310 kilometers (190 mi) from the southern outskirts of Madinah to the suburbs of Jiddah, where there are other flows that date back 10 million years. The main body of the flow measures 75 kilometers (46 mi) east to west, and lava tongues run a further 75 kilometers westward where molten basalt flowed along _wadis_, or valleys, broke through the 1500-meter-high (nearly 5000') mountains of the Red Sea escarpment and fanned out in dendritic tentacles across the Peninsula’s coastal plain.

Satellite and aerial photographs reveal the extent of this single harrah and the variety of volcanic features strewn across its desolate, often trackless landscape of variegated flows. Satellite images from nearly 500 kilometers’ (300 mi) altitude reveal the different colors of magma extruded in past epochs: Jet-black indicates the most recent flows, while rust-red indicates surface exposure and erosion over millions of years. White areas—with one remarkable exception—reveal by-product features known as _qi‘aan _(singular: _qa‘_)—flat expanses of silt and salt and other residue laid down after lava flows blocked watercourses to form seasonal lakes. Other sand and silt areas, deposited in craters, appear as white dots and speckles from a satellite or, from lower altitudes, as more artful shapes set within often perfectly circular crater rims. A dark crater floor lacking silt or sand may be the result of more recent, even historic, volcanic activity.





A Neolithic relic that hunters may have used to guide prey across the harrah and into a corral.

Spread across the harraat is a host of textbook geological features: scoria (cinder), spatter and tuff cones; smooth and ropy pahoehoe, sharp and broken a’a and pyroclastic flows; shield volcanoes; fumaroles; trachyte and comendite domes; eroded feeder necks; craters; fissures; vesiculated lapilli and other forms of basalt bombs; whaleback lava flows; maar craters and one stratovolcano. Some, like the maar craters—circular landforms created by explosive ash eruptions—are huge: A massive steam explosion, generated by the meeting of molten basaltic magma with subterranean water, created the spectacular maar crater of al-Wahbah on the western margins of Harrat Kashib. Some of the most distinctive volcanic scenery and geology in all of Arabia is on Harrat Khaybar, where the circular white cones of Jabal Bayda’ and Jabal Abyad look from the air like snow-capped mountains. (Both names mean “white,” one in the feminine form, the other in the masculine.)

Thamer al-Khiary is a former geological engineer with the SGS who now, with the support of the agency, leads private tours into the volcanic areas. “It’s a thrill to take visitors over an apparently flat landscape and see their faces when they climb a gentle slope that breaks unexpectedly into a vast explosion crater beneath, or lead families up a scoria cone to discover at the summit a perfect rim and crater below. Our greatest thrill is to spend the night in a crater and see the inner walls sparkle with minerals in the moonlight,” says al-Khiary. At 31, wearing a polo shirt with desert-motif logo, trekking shoes and slacks and wraparound sunglasses, he looks every bit the adventure-tour guide. “What’s remarkable is that so many people have no idea that these features exist, even though they live nearby and drive past some of them on the highway.”





MAPPING SPECIALISTS

Moufti recalls hiking into remote areas of Harrat Rahat 20 years ago with his visiting professor. “Like other geologists, he was astonished at the complexity and extent of volcanic Arabia. I remember climbing a volcanic cone, my professor wearing a battered hat and smoking a pipe. When we reached the rim and looked down to the flat crater floor, there was a Bedouin girl grazing livestock there. I don’t know who was the most surprised!”

Such idyllic scenes belie a charged, daunting and even threatened environment, for Madinah’s was not the only eruption in historic times in Arabia. In the 1970’s, the search for non-petroleum mineral resources became an impetus for surveys of harraat. The current president of the SGS, Mohammed Assad Tawfiq, was then chief geologist of the Directorate General of Mineral Resources (DGMR). Tawfiq remembered stories of the harraat from his school days in Madinah, and he deployed his team to the lava fields as part of a mapping initiative that involved hundreds of international geologists and a fleet of helicopters and other aircraft.






*Top:* A scoria (cinder) cone in the Hayil region rises from the desert floor. *Bottom:* Al-Wahbah crater, nearly two kilmoeters (1.2 mi) wide, is a maar crater, formed not by volcanic eruption but by the collision of rising volcanic material with an underground body of water, resulting in a colossal release of steam—an event geologists call a phreatic explosion.

His studies of the Madinah eruption revealed evidence of magma mixing with simultaneous extrusions of three types of basaltic lava, which demonstrated the complexity of the harrah’s subterranean “plumbing” systems. The findings, published in 1987, threw intriguing light on the relationship of tectonic forces to the harraat, for the control mechanisms at work, it turned out, are not—as most people assumed —directly related to the continental rift valleys of the Red Sea.





*Above: *Maher Idris, assistant president of the SGS, holds loose volcanic cinders. Along with monitoring of "geohazards"—earthquakes are riskier than volcanos, he points out—the job of the SHS is to "effectively balance exploitation with the need for geo-conservation."* Below:* A crater inside a large scoria cone.





The most recent eruptions on the Arabian Peninsula occurred in 1937, on a harrah near the town of Dhamar, in the north of Yemen. Before that, in 1846 an eruption took place on the volcanic Red Sea island of Saddle in the Zubair Islands, 90 kilometers (55 mi) northwest of the Yemeni port of Hodaida. Casting farther back—into the Neolithic period on the Arabian Peninsula—there is evidence of eruptions and lava flows that date to roughly 4500 BC. On Harrat Khaybar, satellite imagery has revealed at least seven post-Neolithic eruption sites and eight historic eruptions, the most spectacular from Jabal Qidr. That daunting black basaltic cone rises 322 meters (more than 1000') above a 1700-meter-high (5525') central platform; its sides sweep symmetrically up to 30-degree slopes that top out at a red-oxidized crater 400 meters (1300') in diameter. A field of ash roughly a meter (39") thick fans out more than 20 kilometers (12 mi) eastward from the crater, revealing that westerly winds predominated during the eruption. (Vague historic reports point to the likelihood that Jabal Qidr erupted as recently as about 1800, but such is the remoteness of the region, the paucity of records and the uncertainty regarding previously used local names that there is no definitive account.)






In the same area, a historic pahoehoe lava flow partially buries kite-shaped Neolithic stone fences that were probably constructed as animal traps. There is also abundant archeological evidence of Neolithic communities over the harraat of Rahat and Khaybar, where thousands of tumuli and stone fences, keyhole-shaped, kite-shaped and circular, cover extensive areas. By counting the number of vents and eruptions that have occurred on northern Harrat Rahat, volcanologists estimate that, during the past 4500 years, there have been 13 major eruptions—one every 346 years, on average.

Farther still into the past, on Harrat al-Birk, south of Jiddah on the Tihama plain near the Red Sea, lava covers gravel terraces in which archeologists have found Acheulian stone tools that date the eruption back some half-million years to Lower Paleolithic times. Much older than this, the earliest harraat of all date as early as 13 million years ago, isotopic dating suggests.









When it comes to English descriptions of the volcanic features of the Arabian Peninsula, none are more evocative than those of Charles Montague Doughty, whose finely observed account of his 22-month journey through central and northwestern Arabia, _Travels in Arabia Deserta_, was first published in 1888. Setting out in November 1876, Doughty skirted and crisscrossed the harraat of Kura, al-‘Uwayrid, Khaybar, Ithnayn and Rahat, and in doing so became one of the few Europeans to have ventured onto them.“In the train of the Harras we see a spectacle of the old volcanic violence that tormented this border of the Arabian peninsula,” wrote Doughty. “I have followed these Harras almost to Makkah; that is through nearly seven degrees of latitude.” Doughty came well-equipped, for he had studied geology at Cambridge, and he was fascinated with the emerging earth sciences of the day. In 1872 he had stood before the eruption of Vesuvius at perilously close quarters. Aptly, he places this description of the Italian eruption in the midst of his account of traversing the cinder-cone and lava wilderness of Harrat al-‘Uwayrid.

It was in Harrat al-‘Uwayrid that Doughty spent the summer of 1877 living with the Moahib Bedouin, and his account of his sojourn with them on the elemental lava fields in “high tempered air” is among the most memorable passages in the book: “This Titanic desolation, seeming in our eyes as if it could not bear life, is good Beduin ground and heritage of the bold Moahib _Abu Shamah_,” he wrote. “In this difficult volcanic country, their small cattle can be seldom robbed; and milk of the flocks is in less scarcity among them, which is the health and wealth of the poor nomads.”

Travel across the harraat, “more often a vast bed and banks of rusty and basaltic bluish blocks,” was a formidable task: “Because of this cumber of stones and sharp cutting lavas, the Harra country is hard to pass, out of the paths, for any other than Harra-bred camels. The heavy poised stones sliding and toppling to the tread, the herdsmen’s feet are oftentimes sorely bruised; of which, and because the stones are as glowing coals in the summer sun, the Beduin hinds in the Harra commonly sit all day upon the croups of their browsing camels.”

In addition to mapping and describing topographic and geological formations, Doughty observed Bedouin life and natural features and their relationship with the volcanic landscape. He described sulphurous warm springs issuing from basalt near Khaybar and herds of gazelle “robust and nearly of the colour of basalt,” unlike the lighter-colored varieties of the desert plains.

>“We removed again, and when we encamped, I looked round from a rising ground, and numbered forty crater hills within our horizon; I went out to visit the nighest of them. To go a mile’s way is weariness, over the sharp lava field and beds of wild vulcanic blocks and stones. I passed in haste, before any friendly person could recall me; so I came to a cone and crater of the smallest here seen, 300 feet in height, of erupted matter, pumice and light rusty cinders, with many sharp ledges of lava. The hill-side was guttered down by the few yearly showers in long ages. I climbed and entered the crater. Within were sharp walls of slaggy lava, the further part broken down—that was before the bore of out-flowing lavas—and encrusted by the fiery blast of the eruption. Upon the flanks of that hill, I found a block of red granite, cast up from the head of some Plutonic vein, in the deep of the mountain.”

_Travels in Arabia Deserta_, however, failed to impress England’s scientific establishment. The chairman of the Royal Geographical Society, Sir Henry Rawlinson, dismissed Doughty as competent with neither pen nor hammer. But _The Times_ of London (April 6, 1888) was more generous: “Mr. Doughty’s contribution to the geology of Arabia and its wonderful volcanic remains is in itself of great value.” Today, his 600,000-word tome is a classic. The National Geographical Society lists it as one of the 100 great adventure books of all time, and scholarly journals still cite his observations.
CHARLES M. DOUGHTY TRAVELS IN ARABIA DESERTA (BONI & LIVERIGHT, 1921)

Given the Peninsula’s violent geological history, Maher Idris, assistant president of the Saudi Geological Survey, is responsible for identifying “geohazards.” Earthquakes, not volcanoes, are the most significant geohazard in Saudi Arabia, Idris explains. Until recently, seismic monitoring was carried out by several governmental bodies, but in 2004 all monitoring was consolidated under the SGS.

“There is a long history in Arabia of volcanoes and earthquakes, but no real comprehensive record of activity, so we have really just started,” says Idris. Although most seismic monitoring stations are located on the Arabian Shield, the country will soon be operating nearly 150 stations and pooling data and expertise with Yemen and Egypt.

Idris explains that, apart from submarine activity below the Red Sea, there are also active rifting regions in the northwest of the Peninsula, around the city of Tabuk and the Gulf of Aqaba, and in the southwest near the border with Yemen. (The Aqaba earthquake of 1995, which caused widespread destruction, measured 7.3 on the Richter scale).

“The Madinah area has a volcanic history, with hundreds of related shallow shocks occurring daily, ranging from magnitude one to three, and occasionally four, on the Richter scale,” he says. “We have established a network of seismic monitoring stations around the city,” and the SGS runs educational programs for communities and trains civil-defense teams in preparedness for both earthquakes and volcanic eruptions.

Opportunities interest Idris as much as hazards, and while talking of the harraat regions he’s also keen on geo-conservation, scientific investigations and the economic development of natural-resource prospects. “This is a world-class geological stage for Saudi and foreign visitors and scientists, and we want them to come and see these treasures,” he says, adding that identification of geo-sites parallels an international geo-parks program, sponsored by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization, in which the SGS participates.

“We’ve already identified seven sites in the Madinah area,” says Idris. “The local people are often surprised and amazed to realize the complexity and nature of the volcanic features they live so near. We have over 400 vents and craters in the Madinah area and more than 2000 scoria cones on our harraat.”

Scoria cones, made of porous, cinder-like lava, now attract not only visitors and scientists, but also investors eying the abundant, easily extractable lightweight aggregate. It turns out that the cones’ pyroclastic material, aside from being easily accessible on the surface, has excellent thermal and acoustic insulating properties, making it well-suited for the manufacture of lightweight blocks for construction of high-rise and—ironically—earthquake-proof buildings. Volcanic materials also provide ingredients for high-quality basaltic “wool,” lightweight cement and bricks. The SGS estimates the commercial value of the aggregate on just one scoria cone might exceed $250 million over 30 years.





The ash crater of Jabal Bayda' ("White Mountain") contrasts so starkly with the surrounding landscape that from a distance it has been mistaken for a snow-capped peak. It has a smaller but taller neighbor, Jabal Abyad (not shown), that is also bright white.
SAUDI GEOLOGICAL SURVERY
The cinders have consumer uses as well: Glowing a pleasant red at 1000 degrees centigrade, volcanic cinders are ideal for lining gas barbecues. As firewood becomes more scarce in the region, kebab restaurants and grills increasingly turn to volcanic stone placed over gas fires. (Curiously, because most people are unaware of the almost unlimited local availability of this material, the stone most commonly used in Saudi Arabian grills is imported from Iceland—giving rise to a local saw equivalent to “carrying coals to Newcastle.”) Medium-sized granules of lava, with good porosity and water-retaining properties, also provide useful horticultural material ideal for arid regions. The SGS office and laboratory complex in Jiddah has healthy trees bedded in cinders that retain water. Yet this knowledge, too, is new: Most Saudi garden suppliers still import the material from Italy. Idris notes also that while the SGS coordinates exploration for mining, it also monitors undesirable environmental side effects. Open excavation of one scoria cone facing the highway linking Makkah and Madinah has already left an unsightly scar; elsewhere, illegal mining and quarrying are creating other eyesores. “Our challenge is to effectively balance exploitation with the need for geo-conservation,” says Idris.

Exploitation of resources on the harraat stems from the surveys of the 1970’s. With technical assistance from the United States Geological Survey (USGS) and the French Bureau de Recherches Géologiques et Minières, the early focus was on the country’s high-value mineral prospects—particularly gold, silver, zinc and lead.

John Roobol is a volcanologist and an advisor to the SGS who has worked in Saudi Arabia since those days, and he has helped survey and map many harraat regions. “This initial phase of extensive geological mapping brought together one of the largest-ever assemblies of geologists in one territory, involving specialists from France, Japan, Germany, Great Britain, Austria, Canada and the United States,” he says. “This was one of the last great challenges left: a pristine chunk of planet Earth with superb exposure, unknown and unmapped. It was a real opportunity and privilege to be part of the effort: This was total geology.”












*Top left: *Mapping the harraat was "one of the last great challenges left on earth," says volcanologist and SGS advisor John Roobol. "This was total geology." Here, he shows a basalt "bomb" that was ejected during an eruption. *Bottom left:* This and other lava-tube openings may have counterparts on Mars that could shelter future explorers and give insight into Martian geology. *Right:* Fissures make walking on harraat difficult and hazardous.
SAUDI GEOLOGICAL SURVEY

The harraat mapping project, under Mohammed Tawfiq of the DGMR, lasted from 1983 to 1991, and for it Roobol and US volcanologist Victor Camp flew hundreds of helicopter hours, surveying from the air and landing on otherwise inaccessible lava fields to take samples. They also made photogeologic interpretations of aerial photographs and satellite imagery. The result was a series of detailed (1:250,000) geological maps and explanatory notes, as well as papers in the international scientific literature covering three of the largest Cenozoic lava fields: Harrat Rahat, Harrat Kashib and the coalesced harraat of Khaybar, Ithnayn and Kura.

“The mapping of the harraat was a surprising success,” recalls Roobol. “Until then they were largely places where no one wanted to go, and at the international level people simply did not know there were such extensive lava fields here. We attended a conference in New Zealand and scientists were surprised. They asked what these poorly known lava fields were doing there, as they were not expected according to new plate-tectonic theories.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Jabal Abyad, 2093 meter tall volcano:






Lava flows around Shuwaymis













*Ancient volcanic field reawakens in Saudi Arabia *

*In 2009, more than 30,000 earthquakes struck an ancient lava field, opening up a five-mile long crevice. Sensors shoow that magma has risen to roughly a mile below the surface of the Earth, and eruptions remain possible.*

*By Charles Q. Choi, Our AmazingPlanet Contributor SEPTEMBER 26, 2010*





AFP/Newscom

A swarm of thousands of earthquakes that struck the corner of Saudi Arabia nearest to Egypt in 2009 helped reveal that the area is unexpectedly volcanically active, scientists now report.

The seismic readings that researchers managed to collect from these quakes could help predict when volcanoes might erupt in the future, investigators added.

Scientists had largely thought northwest Saudi Arabia was quiet, geologically speaking. Few earthquakes and few volcanic eruptions have been recorded there in the past millennium.

However, between April and June 2009, more than 30,000 earthquakes struck an ancient lava field there named Harrat Lunayyir, with 19 earthquakes of magnitude 4 or greater striking at the swarm's peak on May 19, including a magnitude 5.4 quake that fractured walls in the town of Al Ays. Sensors even suggested that a volcanic eruption was possible. Alarmed, the Saudi Arabian government then evacuated 40,000 people from the region.

*Part of Red Sea Parting *

The lava field of Harrat Lunayyir is part of a "lava province" roughly 70,000 square miles (180,000 square kilometers) in size that began forming 30 million years ago when Arabia split from Africa, rifting that helped create the Red Sea. Harrat Lunayyir was previously considered inactive because of its location on the margins of the continental rift, nearly 120 miles (200 kilometers) away from the active center of spreading beneath the Red Sea.

Still, "the Red Sea rift is a very active place to start with, with a chain of volcanoes down the middle of it that we're rarely aware of because they are underwater," said researcher John Pallister, a volcanologist and chief of the U.S. Geological Survey's volcano disaster assistance program. "When continents are being pulled apart as you have there, you'll often see intrusions of magma on the shoulders of the rift."

The researchers discovered a roughly 2-mile-long (3-km-long) rupture had opened up in the area and widened to 5 miles (8 km) long during the most powerful quake. Satellite radar images suggested the most likely cause of this fault was magma intruding upward over a 6-mile-long (10-km-long) stretch.

Based on these findings, on June 19, 2009, the researchers forecast a moderate chance of a volcanic eruption and a low probability of magnitude 5 or greater earthquakes in the two months following. A decline of seismic activity by August 2009 led the scientists to conclude the crisis had ended, allowing evacuees to return to their homes and daily lives.

*Magma rises *

Still, now that magma has risen to shallow levels roughly a mile (2 kilometers) below the surface of the Earth, eruptions remain possible, and the authorities have to remain vigilant, the researchers said.

"It is more likely that we'll get additional intrusions of magma and potentially even an eruption in this area — the pathway is prepared," Pallister told Our Amazing Planet.

The highly detailed readings the Saudi Geological Survey collected from these quakes might be able to help scientists forecast volcanic eruptions in the future, Pallister added.

Volcanic quakes often generate a mix of high- and low-frequency seismic waves that could yield clues as to when an eruption might occur. These signals are often dulled by the nature of the earth they pass through, but when it came to the Arabian quakes, they were detected through the crystalline rocks of the area quite clearly. The low-frequency seismic waves detected during the quakes seemed to show magma flowing under the earth, while the high-frequency waves indicated fracturing of crystalline rocks as magma crept toward the surface.

"Understanding what these signals mean could prove instrumental to forecasting what can be deadly events worldwide," Pallister said.

The scientists detailed their findings online Sept. 26 in the journal Nature Geoscience.

http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2010/0926/Ancient-volcanic-field-reawakens-in-Saudi-Arabia

*The volcanic miracle of Arabia*
There is a place in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia which is like no other in the world. Whereas it is not well-known Saudi Arabia has volcanoes, even plenty of volcanoes including active ones. Volcanic activity is related to hot spot activity on the Arabian Plate which was uplifted on the eastern side of the Red Sea rift.
The basaltic lava fields in the western part of the country are called harrat. They cover about 180 000 square km and extend from Turkey to Yemen in the south.

One of the largest volcanic fields is known as Harrat Khaybar, named after the city which lays on its western side. Its ancient and recent lava flows spread between the provinces of Madinah and Ha’il, on the northwest of the city of Madinah, and cover more than 14 000 square kilometers. It contains a 100-kilometer-long north-south oriented line of volcanic vents including scoria cones, lava domes, maars, basalt lava flows, and the only stratovolcano (built up by many layers (strata) of hardened lava) in the Harrat of western Arabia, the Jebel Qidr.





Center of the Harrat Khaybar (Google earth image)





Volcanoes at the center of the Harrat Khaybar (photo: Florent Egal)


Recent lava flow of Jebel Qidr (photo: Florent Egal)

The Harrat Khaybar is still active as testified at least eight eruptions that took place during Islamic era (less than 1500 years old). These include the prominent 55-kilometer-long Habir lava flow and flows from Jabal Qidr which present lava flows that have till today a fluid aspect. However, only one eruption is recorded in historic memory from early Islamic times during the 7th century CE (1st century H).

But the jewel of the Harrat Khaybar is to be found in its center where lay a very rare kind of volcanoes made of silica-rich called comendite which give them a whitish color. The two largest are the Jebel Abiadh and the Jebel Bayda whose grandiose majesty revealed by satellite images is even more stunning once on site.





Jebel Abiadh (photo: Florent Egal)

Jebel Abiadh (literally “white mount”) is the highest crater of the harra with 2093 meters of altitude and the Jebel Bayda (in Arabic the feminine of “white mount”) is the largest with 1,5 kilometers of diameter.





Mixes of colors in the center of the Harrat Khaybar (photo: Elizabeth Henrich)

As shown on the satellite images the center of the Harrat Khaybar is not only about the clear colors of the white volcanoes as other volcanic formations brought with many shades of other types of lava, ranging from creamy ocher of Jebel Bayda, to shades of red and brown of Jebel Al-'Aqir, until the deep dark lava flows of Jebel Qidr. The subsequent mixing lava flows created fantastic patterns of shades on the ground in between the craters.

The contrast is the most striking where the whitish creamy lava of the Jebel Bayda meets the deep dark one of the Jebel Qidr. A track leads to the edge of both lava flows where it is possible to stand on this volcanic border having one foot on each type of lava.


Sharp contrast of colors between the white lava of Jebel Bayda and the dark one of Jebel Qidr (photo: Florent Egal)





Jebel Qidr (photo: Elizabeth Henrich)





1,5 km wide crater of Jebel Bayda (photo: Florent Egal)

The creativity of nature is not limited to a wide range of colors but also marvelously attested by the incredible variety of volcanoes shapes that can be found in the Harrat Khaybar. From a high viewpoint it is possible to admire the elegantly spread silhouette of Jebel Bayda, the Fujiyama-like volcanic cone of Jebel Qidr, and the fancy hat-shaped of Jebel Al-'Aqir.





Hat-shaped Jebel Al-'Aqir (photo: Florent Egal)

It is possible to reach safely some of the craters by foot in order to take the most of the out-of-this-world sights this place offers. Local Bedouins drive up the sides of the Jebel Bayda with theirs pickups but it is rather advisable to go for a short hike uphill instead.





Crater of Jebel Bayda (photo: Florent Egal)

The sides of Jebel Abiadh are definitely to steep for car but the southern slope of the volcanic cone is just about gentle enough to allow a relatively safe (although slippery) climb up to the crater.





Crater of Jebel Abiadh (photo: Florent Egal)

And the viewpoint from the summit of Jebel Abiadh is absolutely worth the effort. This volcano being the highest one peaking up at 2093 meters of altitude its offers stunning sights on the surrounding landscapes that seem to be from another world.





View on the center of the Harrat Khaybar from Jebel Abiadh (photo: Florent Egal)

It is very important to note that reaching the white volcanoes by car implies driving through 50 kilometers of lava fields where Bedouins have dig deep tracks that are the only option since the ground in between tracks is covered with sharp basalt rocks that would shred any tire after few kilometers or even damage the bottom of the car. Moreover, many tracks led to dead-ends so proper and accurate planning has to be done before any trip there and guidance from locals have to be taken into account seriously.

Given the difficulties to reach the center of the Harrat Khaybar the while volcanoes used to be a desert place for long but nowadays some Bedouins leave there and visitors are not uncommon. As a reminder of this no-longer-so-far human presence, camels are even found all around the area.





Camels at the bottom of Jebel Abiadh (photo: Florent Egal)

_The volcanic miracle of Arabia (author: Florent Egal)_

_*About the Author*

My name is Florent Egal, I am a French national living in Riyadh since January 2010. After six years of exploration of Saudi Arabia I have decided to show with this website that KSA has much more to offer than the stereotype landscape of empty extends of sand dunes. I hope that after reading through these pages people will feel the same willingness and amazement than I have to discover this fascinating country_

http://www.saudiarabiatourismguide.com/white-volcanoes/

More info in this thread below:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...ophets-saws-mosque.498804/page-2#post-9581986

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Awesome stuff, Saif! 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> mud volcanos?
> In Balochistan



It seems like craters tend to be flatter, with maybe remnants of the impacted earth around them like this one you poste and some of the ones in Saif's last post.

Although this does look like some large, man-made well of some sorts with a perfect concrete wall inside, especially with what appears to be a factory pipe emitting smoke nearby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Saif al-Arab said:


> They are volcanoes bro. KSA has a lot of volcanoes (craters too) in particular in Hijaz and Western KSA.
> 
> See this thread below:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...-arabia-near-the-prophets-saws-mosque.498804/
> 
> *The story of the famous volcano in Saudi Arabia near the Prophet’s (saws) Mosque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Medina region has the largest shares of these volcanic nests and craters with black rocks. (Supplied)
> 
> Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
> Tuesday, 30 May 2017
> 
> Saudi Arabia stretches over 2,000 dormant volcanoes for thousands of years. They are not dead and have caused throughout their long history 13 main eruptions of lava.
> 
> The Medina region has the largest shares of these volcanic nests and craters with black rocks. The last volcanic eruption was in Hijaz, southeast of Medina in 1256. The eruption and flow took several days and the lava expanded over 23 kilometers. The longest flow of lava was 8.2 km away from the mosque of the Holy Prophet.
> 
> Mount al-Qadar is located in the center of the Khyber tract. It is an extinct volcanic mountain with a height of more than 2,000 meters above sea level. It is a rugged area, on which it is difficult to walk. The crater of Mount al-Qadr is very deep and has large cavities. Those who climb Mount al-Qadr will notice the spread of the lava over more than 50 kilometers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near the crater of Mount al-Qadr, you can find the crater of Mount al-Abyad volcano. It has a strange color and assorted formations and it is one of the most famous geological landmarks in the region.
> 
> Near the Taif, there is one of the deepest volcanic craters in Saudi Arabia and its depth reaches 240 meters with a diameter of more than 2,500 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia is a main destination for geologists with its large and prominent volcanoes having unique formations and craters. It has more than 2000 volcanic craters, some of which are among the most beautiful volcanic craters in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Geology Professor at King Saud University, Dr. Abdulaziz bin Laaboun, the volcanic craters in Saudi Arabia are among the most beautiful craters in the world; they represent important sites for those who are interested in geology, for tourists and researchers as well.
> 
> Last Update: Tuesday, 30 May 2017 KSA 16:49 - GMT 13:49
> 
> https://english.alarabiya.net/en/fe...no-in-Saudi-Arabia-near-the-Prophet-tomb.html
> 
> A few more of the 2000 dormant volcanoes in KSA. Almost all of them are located in Hijaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A informative article about volcanoes in KSA:
> 
> http://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/200602/volcanic.arabia.htm
> 
> *Huge Geometric Shapes in Middle East May Be Prehistoric*​
> By Owen Jarus, Live Science Contributor | December 1, 2015 10:25am ET
> 
> Thousands of stone structures that form geometric patterns in the Middle East are coming into clearer view, with archaeologists finding two wheel-shaped patterns date back some 8,500 years. That makes these "wheels" older than the famous geoglyphs in Peru called Nazca Lines.
> 
> And some of these giant designs located in Jordan's Azraq Oasis seem to have an astronomical significance, built to align with the sunrise on the winter solstice.
> 
> Those are just some of the findings of new research on these Middle East lines, which were first encountered by pilots during World War I. RAF Flight Lt. Percy Maitland published an account of them in 1927 in the journal Antiquity, reporting that the Bedouin called the structures "works of the old men," a name still sometimes used by modern-day researchers. [See Photos of the 'Nazca Lines' in the Middle East]
> 
> The "works of the old men" include wheels, which often have spokes radiating out from the center, kites (stone structures used for funnelling and killing animals), pendants (lines of stone cairns) and meandering walls, which are mysterious structures that meander across the landscape for up to several hundred feet.
> 
> The works "demonstrate specific geometric patterns and extend from a few tens of meters up to several kilometers, evoking parallels to the well-known system of geometric lines of Nazca, Peru," wrote an archaeological team in a paper published recently in the Journal of Archaeological Science. (Peru's Nazca Lines date to between 200 B.C. and A.D. 500.)
> 
> They "occur throughout the entire Arabia region, from Syria across Jordan and Saudi Arabia to Yemen," wrote the researchers. "The most startling thing about the 'Works' is that they are difficult to identify from the ground. This stands in contrast to their apparent visibility from the air."
> 
> New research on the Middle East lines was published recently in the Journal of Archaeological Science and the journal Arabian Archaeology and Epigraphy. Live Science also got an advance copy of an article set to be published in the journal Antiquity.
> 
> *Prehistoric date*
> 
> Tests indicate that some of the wheels date back around 8,500 years, a prehistoric time when the climate was wetter in parts of the Middle East.
> 
> Using a technique called optically stimulated luminescence (OSL), archaeologists dated two wheels at Wadi Wisad, in the Black Desert of Jordan. One wheel dated back 8,500 years, while the other wheel had a mix of dates that suggest it was built about 8,500 years and was remodeled or repaired around 5,500 years ago. [See Aerial Photos of the Giant Wheels]
> 
> At the time these wheels were built, the climate in the Black Desert was more hospitable, and Wadi Wisad was inhabited. "Charcoal from deciduous oak and tamarisk [a shrub] were recovered from two hearths in one building dated to ca. 6,500 B.C.," wrote researchers in a forthcoming issue of Antiquity.
> 
> *Solar alignments? *
> 
> Spatial analysis of the wheels showed that one cluster of wheels, located in the Azraq Oasis, has spokes with a southeast-northwest orientation that may align with sunrise during the winter solstice.
> 
> "The majority of the spokes of the wheels in that cluster are oriented for some reason to stretch in a SE-NW direction," researchers wrote in the Journal of Archaeological Science. This points to "where the sun rises during the winter solstice."
> 
> Whether this alignment was intentional is unknown, researchers wrote in the journal article. "As for the rest of the wheels, they do not seem to contain any archaeoastronomical information."
> 
> *What were they used for?*
> 
> The two dated wheels "are simple in form and not very rigidly made, according to geometric standards," said Gary Rollefson, a professor at Whitman College in Walla Walla, Washington. "They contrast sharply with some other wheels that appear to have been set out with almost as much attention to detail as the Nazca Lines."
> 
> It's possible that different wheels may have served different uses, Rollefson said. In the case of the two dated wheels, "the presence of cairns suggests some association with burials, since that is often the way of treating people once they died." Rollefson is careful to point out that "there are other wheels where cairns are entirely lacking, pointing to a different possible use."
> 
> Rollefson is co-director of the Eastern Badia Archaeological Project. His team is hoping to excavate a few of the cairns, which are located within the wheels, in the next few years.
> 
> *Visible from the sky*
> 
> Why people in prehistoric times would build wheel-shaped structures that can't be seen well from the ground remains a mystery. No balloon or glider technologies existed at that time. Additionally, researchers say that climbing to a higher elevation to view them was probably not possible, at least not in most cases. [In Photos: Google Earth Reveals Sprawling Geoglyphs in Kazakhstan]
> 
> Though the wheels are often difficult to make out on the ground, they are not invisible. "Granted, one can't see the finished product standing at ground level, but one can still determine a general geometric configuration," Rollefson told Live Science.
> 
> He said that to create the more precisely designed wheels, people might have used a long rope and stake.
> 
> *Saudi Arabia wheels*
> 
> Wheels located in Saudi Arabia and Yemen look different than those found farther north, a team with the Aerial Photographic Archive for Archaeology in the Middle East (APAAME) has found.
> 
> They've been investigating wheels, and other "works of the old men," by using free satellite imagery that is available through Google Earth and Bing. They are also using historical aerial images taken of Saudi Arabia and Yemen during the 20th century.
> 
> The circles tend to be small and have only one or two bars instead of spokes, said David Kennedy, of the University of Western Australia, who co-directs the project. Some of the "wheels" are actually shaped like squares, rectangles or triangles, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the "wheels" found in Saudi Arabia have a bull's-eye design.
> Credit: Image courtesy Google Earth​One type of wheel structure actually looks like a bull's-eye, according to an image of the structure that Kennedy sent to Live Science. Three triangles point toward the bull's-eye wheel, and there are small piles of stones that lead from the three triangles to the wheel. Kennedy calls it "a central bull's-eye tomb with, in this case, three triangles each with at least a part of a connecting line of stone heaps running to the center."
> 
> At present, the archaeologists are not able to conduct fieldwork or aerial imaging (using planes or helicopters) in Saudi Arabia or Yemen.
> 
> *Desert gates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Four "gates" were found on the slope of a volcano in Saudi Arabia. What they are and what they were used for is unknown. We can expect to hear more about them in 2016.
> Credit: Image courtesy of Google Earth​
> Another form of "works of the old men," which Kennedy and his team have found in Saudi Arabia, is of structures that he calls "gates."
> 
> So far, 332 gates have been found in Saudi Arabia (none are known to exist farther north). The gates "consist of two short thick walls or heaps of stones, between which one or more connecting walls stretch," wrote researchers in an article published recently in the journal Arabian Archaeology and Epigraphy. The researchers note that, "from above, these features resemble an old-fashioned barred gate laid flat." The longest gate is over 500 meters (1,640 feet), but most are much smaller.
> 
> Scientists don't know how far back the gates date, nor their purpose. "I coined the term 'gate' for no better reason than that I needed a convenient label to describe them and they reminded me of the sort of field gates I saw all around in my rural childhood in Scotland," said Kennedy.
> 
> The researchers found that gates tend not to be located near kites (which were used for hunting). Indeed, some of the gates were built in places, such as barren volcanic slopes, which were unlikely to support large animal herds. Archaeologists found "five [gates] on the outer slopes of the bowl of one of the volcanoes [called Jabal al-Abyad]" in Saudi Arabia, they wrote in the Arabian Archaeology and Epigraphy journal article.
> 
> Kennedy said that his team is finishing up its research on the gates and will be publishing another journal article in the future describing the team's findings in greater detail.
> 
> _Follow us __@livescience__, Facebook & __Google+__. Original article on Live Science.
> _
> http://www.livescience.com/52944-huge-geometric-shapes-in-middle-east-revealed.html
> 
> Simply amazing.
> 
> Lecture at University of Oxford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arch.ox.ac.uk/MP1.html
> 
> http://www.shh.mpg.de/178394/petraglia
> 
> Fascinating.
> 
> *Thousands of Tombs in Saudi Desert Spotted From Space*​
> By Rebecca Kessler, LiveScience Contributor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Google Earth maps showed 1,977 structures built of basalt stone from the surrounding lava field in Jeddah, including various pendants, or circular mounds similar to collapsed tombs with processions of small stone piles branching out from them (A, B, C and D).
> Credit: Google Earth, Courtesy of David Kennedy/Journal of Archaeological Science*​
> Little is known about the archaeology of Saudi Arabia, as the government has historically forbid aerial photographs of the landscape and religious sensitivities have made access tricky. But Google Earth is changing that. Satellite images available via the Web-based 3-D map program show that large portions of the country hold a wealth of archaeological remains that predate Islam and may be several thousand years old.
> 
> Researchers recently discovered nearly 2,000 tombs by peering through one high-resolution "window" at a rocky lava field east of the city of Jeddah — all without having to set foot in the Saudi desert.
> 
> Judging by the sheer number of stone ruins identified in Saudi Arabia, as well as in other research in Jordan, there may well be a million such sites scattered throughout the Arabian Peninsula, said David Kennedy, an archaeologist at the University of Western Australia who led the study.
> 
> *Eye in the sky*
> 
> Kennedy has spent the past 35 years surveying Jordanian archaeological sites, mainly from aircraft — a technique that archaeologists have relied on for decades to identify and map sites not readily visible from the ground. He found plenty of sites near the Saudi border, but wondered what was on the other side. The Saudi government had commissioneda broad archaeological survey in the 1970s and 1980s that revealed about 1,800 tombs and other sites throughout the country, but the government all but prohibited the use of aerial photography even to its own surveyors.
> 
> Juris Zarins, an archaeologist who worked in Saudi Arabia for 15 years and led parts of the national survey, suggests religious sensitivities play a role in the government’s limitations on archaeology . "They don’t want people fooling around with prehistory because it contradicts the Koran — any more than fundamentalist Christians want anyone to say anything is older than six thousand years," Zarins told LiveScience.
> 
> Since satellite imagery has become widely available in the last decade, and particularly since Google Earth launched in 2005, archaeologists have used it to scan for ruins over large landscapes around the globe. About two years ago, a few sharp windows on Saudi Arabia opened up, and Kennedy got his first peek at the ground.
> 
> "I was able to actually see across the border, courtesy of Google," he said, and what he saw was "marvelous" — thousands of sites in just the handful of available windows.
> 
> *Window on the desert*
> 
> Kennedy and a Saudi collaborator started with a preliminary study of a small area 250 miles (400 kilometers) north of the Jeddah site. There they spotted hundreds of large stone structures called kites, which scientists think were used for trapping and corralling animals.
> 
> For the present study, published online Jan. 28 in the Journal of Archaeological Science, Kennedy and a colleague, M.C. Bishop, took a more methodical look at a 480-square-mile window near Jeddah. They located 1,977 structures built of basalt stone from the surrounding lava field. The most numerous are cairns — circular mounds similar to collapsed tombs found in Jordan and Yemen — and "pendants," which are cairns from which processions of small stone piles march as far as 3 miles off into the desert.
> 
> Some of the funeral monuments stand alone, others were built on top of one another; some are aligned, others are scattered willy-nilly across the landscape. Most of them were probably looted long ago, Kennedy said. A few less distinctively shaped ruins could be the remains of seasonal living quarters.
> 
> Kennedy sent the coordinates of a couple of sites to a friend living near Jeddah, who forayed into the desert with a GPS to photograph them. Where the satellite images clearly show a cairn and its pendant, photographs show a "rather uninspiring sea of boulders" that would be "a nightmare" to attempt to locate or map from the ground, Kennedy said.
> 
> So who were the people who built all these structures? Most likely pastoral nomads who moved between camps herding goats, sheep, donkeys, and later horses and camels, said Zarins. He said the structures probably date from between 4000 and 1000 B.C., a time when the region's climate was generally wetter and more hospitable than it is today.
> 
> *Feet on the ground *
> 
> While acknowledging that the new information offers new insights, it's not enough to simply peer down from space, said Zarins, who is now retired from Missouri State University and living in Oman, where he uses Google Earth in his own excavations.
> 
> "It helps you understand where you might want to dig, where you might want to look, where you might want to see. But you can't do anything with it unless you actually have people on the ground," Zarins said. "You have to have somebody go out there and dig."
> 
> And in that sense, he said, Kennedy and Bishop's paper failed to advance what he and others have known about for decades. The survey in the 1970s and 1980s showed that there are numerous tombs and other ruins throughout Saudi Arabia, but the lack of aerial photography made identifying or mapping all of them impossible.
> 
> "Yes, I can see there are tombs of various kinds in the lava fields of western Saudi Arabia. We've known about these for years and years and years," Zarins said. He added that the new imagery couldn't answer a number of crucial questions. "When was it? What period? How did they operate? Where did they live? What's the function? None of that can be done on the basis of just satellite imaging," he said.
> 
> Kennedy said he agreed — up to a point. "It's just so much more informative to see things from above. It's not going to give you the whole answer, it's just a starting point. But it's the ideal starting point," he said.
> 
> And with Google Earth's image collection constantly expanding, armchair archaeologists will have plenty of work for years to come, Kennedy said."The quality is constantly being enhanced for Saudi Arabia and the size of the windows is constantly increasing. So the potential is immense."
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/12864-google-earth-saudi-archaeology-tombs.html
> 
> *Arabian archeology images revealed from the air*
> 
> *Ancient rock camps, cairns, tombs, traps and more, appear in the hundreds of thousands in aerial views of the Arabian desert.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The structures are very hard to see from the ground, but apparent when seen flying over the desert.
> 
> Here's a sampling of archeological views of the structures increasingly observed from "harrat" volcanic rock regions and a Q&A with study leader David Kennedy of the University of Western Australia in Perth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, here's a map of the harrat regions of the Arabian desert, to start off the Q& A.
> 
> *Q: Who were the 'Old Men' of the Arabian Desert? Did the same culture make all these structures?*
> 
> A: Several western travellers in 'Arabia' in the 19th century onwards asked beduin about some of the stone-built structures they could see and were told they were the 'work of the old men/ old people'. By that the beduin meant they were pre-Islamic – not part (they thought) of an Islamic tradition. The term was given a high profile when Flt Lt Maitland of the RAF published an article in 1927 called 'The Works of the Old Men' in Arabia, about the stone structures he saw as he flew over the Jordanian Panhandle.
> *
> Dating the structures is problematic although prehistorians date various structures to periods ranging from the 7th millennium BC down to the Early Roman period (1st c. BC to 3rd c. AD). *There is no reason to think these structures are all part of a single long cultural episode. Indeed, as an Aerial Archaeologist I can see that a site type B often overlies site type A but never the other way round. And, of course, some burial cairns are frequently associated with Safaitic graffito which are dated to the Early Roman period.
> 
> *Q. What was the function of the keyhole tombs? Were they family groupings of burials?*
> 
> A: The type is very unusual. A few examples had been seen in Saudi Arabia half a century ago at least but now a view from space of large areas has revealed they are extremely common in west central Arabia around Khaybar and Al-Hiyat. They occur most commonly alongside tracks leading to settlements and are interspersed with what seem to be simple burial Cairns and the cairn with tail we call Pendants. So my guess is they are funerary or commemorative. *The shape is only paralleled – to my knowledge, in the keyhole tombs of Korea and Japan. In crude terms they mimic the form of the numerous animal traps called Kites …. but a form found hundreds of miles to the north in Jordan and Syria rather than the variant seen in the region of the Keyholes.*
> 
> Most Keyholes are found as single structures though often with others nearby; a few overlap one another to create an amalgam.
> 
> *Q. The more recent paper suggests a very large number of these structures exist. What conservation efforts are needed for them at this point?*
> 
> A: *The huge numbers and the great extent of the region over which these Works are found – from northern Syria to Yemen, is their greatest source of vulnerability:* it will seem acceptable to allow development to sweep away or damage examples simply because there are still many more. We can already see numerous examples of Kites – to take the physically largest category, which have been damaged recently including in quite remote desert areas and comparison of aerial photos of the 1950s with the same region today has revealed that dozens of Kites in one region alone have been removed entirely by agriculture during the intervening half century.
> 
> *Conservation will require – ultimately, an international effort by Syria, Jordan, Israel, Saudi Arabia, Yemen and Oman. *In the immediate future individual countries need to recognize the existence and significance of these Works … and that they are steadily disappearing. That in turn requires the definition of What and Where and the only feasible – i.e. cost-effective, way is to use aerial and satellite imagery as the APAAME project is doing in Jordan and testing elsewhere when only satellite imagery is available. Identifying, photographing to create a permanent record and mapping is the underpinning for research by experts. This is unlikely to halt the rapid growth and development in these countries but it will help to slow a process. It is urgent that this be pursued.
> 
> *Q: From an archaeologist's viewpoint, what are the key questions raised by the structures? What should be done in terms of investigation?*
> 
> A: There is no complete agreement on two key questions: When were they built? and What for? Dating the structures is very difficult and few prehistorians have ever worked in these areas. The interpretation of aerial imagery to determine associations and relationships of structures over a wide area can point to at least relative chronologies – e.g. Wheels overlie Kites but never vice versa therefore Wheels are probably younger than Kites.
> 
> Some Cairns are plainly burial sites. Some Kites seem clearly to be intended to trap animals but others are more puzzling – very complex, located in puzzling places and existing in huge numbers – over-kill. Wheels have been viewed as domestic ('houses') but explaining their form is problematic. Pendants do seem to be funerary – a burial Cairn and small commemorative cairns creating a tail. Gates are not explained – though now over 100 have been identified.
> 
> And a natural question is: Why there? In some of the more inhospitable parts of Inner Arabia? Was the climate (and environment) more favourable in the distant past?
> 
> Aerial imagery can take research so far but is NOT an end – merely a means to an end. What is needed is more intensive and extensive field research by experts who may be in a better position if armed with extensive detailed mapping and preliminary interpretation.
> *
> Q: Some of the more puzzling features you describe as perhaps monumental art. Are there other explanations for them? Salvaged trap walls, pens or the like?*
> 
> A: I am thinking of some Kites whose tails are so complex that it is hard to see how they could have functioned as traps. And some Walls run in a meandering fashion across the landscape for kilometres in some cases. Investigated on the ground their precise locations may reveal a mundane practical explanation – which I would prefer. But there are others that seem to be simply a tangle of intersecting walls and in one case walls forming a saw-tooth pattern.
> 
> *Q:. How surprising is it that Google Earth has opened this window on antiquity? Is it a function of the desert throwing these structures into relief (compared to say Maya ruins under a tree canopy)?*
> 
> A: Not really surprising as the quality of the highest-resolution imagery is superb and can rival traditional vertical photography. And it is in colour and part of an easily explored seamless-photography over immense areas. Google Earth offers the best tool at the moment in terms of extent and quality but Bing Maps now has a growing archive of superb imagery although it is far less user-friendly than Google Earth.
> 
> The role of Aerial Archaeology in Europe in revealing tens of thousands of hitherto unknown archaeological sites transformed our understanding of the past. Most were sites only visible from the air, revealed as crop or vegetation marks. The Works are all structures on the surface in regions with little vegetation to obscure them. They can be seen at ground level but are often unintelligible … until you get up high.
> 
> *Q: What regions would you most like a Google Earth view of?*
> 
> A: More of what we already have. The number of high-resolution 'windows' onto the landscape of Saudi Arabia is still limited; most imagery is too poor for our purposes. We need the high-resolution coverage to be considerably extended and ideally to be as good as the best quality now available on Bing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Great photos. Look very much like the volcanic areas of KSA (Hijaz but not only). Nice.



compare the terrain dude..

































Never drive in mountains during rainy season.. almost dead that day . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Continuing with the random photos:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Some stunning photos of the Rub al-Khali
























































Arabian gazelle:







Arabian oryx:









http://www.saudiaramco.com/en/home/...nging-wildlife-back-to-the-empty-quarter.html

https://lawrenceballconservation.com/2013/09/13/empty-quarter-photos/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jeddah by azizmishkhas, on Flickr



DSCF1618_HDR by المصمماتي, on Flickr



color building by Nasser Aldossary, on Flickr



















































تضاريس by Abdulaziz Hajjaj, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

jeddah by azizmishkhas, on Flickr



DSCF1618_HDR by المصمماتي, on Flickr



color building by Nasser Aldossary, on Flickr



















































تضاريس by Abdulaziz Hajjaj, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*
One of the 1000's of wadis (non-permanent rivers) in KSA:*

























































*The largest palm grove in the world in Al-Hasa:*






*Some of the many strange birds found in Saudi Arabia:*





*
See this excellent page below:*

*http://www.birdsofsaudiarabia.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

KAUST (one of the most beautiful and modern universities in the world):





Winter in Tabuk Province:









Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr

*



*

More random photos:



































Mountain Road at Night by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr



MyLand | Rediscovering the Hejaz Railway by Land Rover MENA, on Flickr



MyLand | Rediscovering the Hejaz Railway by Land Rover MENA, on Flickr



MyLand | Rediscovering the Hejaz Railway by Land Rover MENA, on Flickr











tabuk .. saudi arabia by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

JEDDAH_AL BALAD _9 by AHMED SAMIR, on Flickr
































Souk1_HR by dphender, on Flickr











Castle black - Jeddah by TonyRc P, on Flickr







JEDDAH by Muhammad Bakhdar, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Desers of Saudi Arabia by Ahmed Almohammadi, on Flickr



MyLand | Rediscovering the Hejaz Railway by Land Rover MENA, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Keep up the great work, Sharif! Really some EXCELLENT photos of that magnificent country. I love your selections, also. The impressive woodworking skills in all the old architecture to the modern, stylish buildings to the natural, geographic landscape from the vast beauty of the desert scenery to the lush, greenery and water to the amazing, turquoise waters and spectacular corals and marine life of the Red Sea to the amazing wildlife to the beautiful faces of the people. You really are hitting every single beautiful aspect of that cherished land. Thanks for the effort.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>




Red-crested pochard. One of the most beautiful ducks in the world. That's the male, most often much more colorful (even the color of the eyes) than the duller-colored females (or hens.)








Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>



That's a great picture. Not only capturing a neat moment, but capturing what is essentially animal conservation in Saudiya. I remember about 8 or 9 years ago, Australia was going to set some type of bounty on roughly 500 camels because they were either a nuisance or there was some issue that they were having with that particular population and they were set to eradicate them. Once the Saudi government heard about it, they actually told the Aussies "please, give us your camels, we'll take care of them." I thought that was one of the most incredibly profound moments of nature preservation that this photo reminded me of that despite it being so many years ago. When you're involved in animal conservation at any capacity, this type of thing is easily and naturally spotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Gomig-21 

I am trying to do my best but I have to admit that my selections are random for the most part. I do appreciate your praise though. By the way feel free to post photos of Egypt in this thread below whenever you want to:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-arabian-peninsula-and-arab-world-in-photos.280918/

It is always a pleasure to read your informative posts @Gomig-21 . Not sure if I told you this already but if that is the case I will simply say it again.
I have to be honest with you and tell you that my knowledge about birds is limited in general aside from knowing about the more common bird species used for falconry locally.

The male Red-crested pochard (thanks for educating me) sure looks special.

As for conservation efforts in KSA, it has to be said that the government for the past few decades has done a good job in this regard. KSA is home to several national parks. Many of those national parks are comparable to small or medium-sized countries.

"Saudi Arabia began setting aside land for protection of natural habitats, flora, and/or fauna in 1978. Currently, the National Commission for Wildlife Conservation & Development (NCWCD) manages 15 protected areas, which encompass 85,557 square kilometers (33,033 square miles).

These areas are:

Harrat al Harrah Reserve - Located in the north-central part of the Kingdom
Al Khunfah Reserve - Located in the northwest part of the Kingdom
Ibex Reserve - Located in the central part of the Kingdom, about 200 km (124 miles) south of Riyadh
Mahazat as-Sayd Reserve - This totally fenced-in reserve is located in western part of the Kingdom, approximately 150 km (93 miles) east of Taif, and adjacent to the Saja Um Al Rimth Reserve
Umm al Qamari Island Reserve - Located in the Red Sea off Al Qunfudah, which is located south of Jeddah and north of Jizan, approximately halfway between the two cities
Al Tubayq Reserve - Located northeast of Tabuk, in the northern part of the Kingdom, along the Syrian border
Farasan Islands Reserve - Located in the Red Sea, 40 km (25 miles) off the city of Jizan, along the southwestern coast of Saudi Arabia
Raydah Reserve - This small, 9-square-kilometer (3.4-square-mile) park is located adjacent to the Asir Mountains National Park a short distance outside of the coastal city of Jizan, in southwestern Saudi Arabia
Majami'al-Hadb Reserve - Located in the plains of the south-central part of the Kingdom
'Uruq Bani Ma'arid Reserve - Located on the western edge of the Empty Quarter (_Rub' al Khali)_
Nafud al-'Urayq Reserve - Located in the central part of the Kingdom, northwest of Riyadh
At-Taysiyah Reserve - Located on the Summan Plateau of northeastern Saudi Arabia, south of the border with Iraq
Al Jandaliyah Reserve - Located in the northeastern part of the Kingdom, somewhat southeast of the At-Taysiyah Reserve
Saja Um Al Rimth Reserve - Located in western part of the Kingdom, approximately 150 km (93 miles) east of Taif, and adjacent to the Mahazat as-Sayd Reserve
Jabal Shadah Reserve - Located south of Taif, near the National Wildlife Research Center, on the outer edge of the Sarawat Escarpment in the Tihamah foothills
Jubail Reserve - This coastal/marine reserve is located on the Arabian Gulf, outside of the city of Jubail
The NCWCD has plans to recommend over 100 sites for protection.

Wildlife in Saudi Arabia"

However as always more can be done in this regard and in particular when it comes to educating people living on the countryside who not always look favorable at for instance Arabian leopards ravaging their farm lands etc.

Yes, as far as I am aware of Australia has the biggest number of wild camels in the world next after Somalia. KSA's numbers are actually not that big but in recent years conversation efforts have been made to improve the numbers. This has been a successful policy as the numbers have increased.





Great white sharks are present as well.

Continuing with the random photos:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr










Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> I am trying to do my best but I have to admit that my selections are random for the most part. I do appreciate your praise though.



Well that randomness is working pretty well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

Makkah













Some pictures from Abha





















the corniche of fog, Abha

















Faifa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Great white sharks are present as well.



I've caught my share of sharks through the years. Blues, spinners, blacktips, 1 hammerhead, threshers and reefers, not including the ones that were just too massive and overpowered me and my line. Seen bulls, oceanic white-tips and whale sharks while diving and from the boat. I'll be heading back in a year or so for a couple of weeks at Ras Mohammad and Sharm and we're doing a couple weeks of diving and fishing till we drop!  I've caught a lot of spinners and blacktips off the Florida Keys. They love mackerel so we'll catch an bunch of them and cut the head off and use that as bait, something about all the juices in the heads of mackerel that spinners and blacktips go crazy for. The second the cast hits the surface BANG, a spinner nails it if you're in the right area lol. Very aggressive and put up a great fight.

Catch the mackerel first (almost looks like a barracuda), cut the head off and...





hook it tight on a circle hook and cast it and then pow...lol, this is what comes up.










In a few months I'll be going down off Louisiana coast with some buddies for a week of yellow fin tuna. We end up catching a lot of other very cool stuff as well.



Arabi said:


> the corniche of fog, Abha



That's unbelievable. Must be very high elevation. Beautiful pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Arabi

Great share brother.

@Gomig-21

Wonderful photos brother. You are really catching some beasts there! I know for a fact that the waters around Florida and the Gulf of Mexico are a treasure hove. I have done similar kind of fishing in the Red Sea, Florida and the Med.

I have only caught a few barracudas and smaller sharks. Nothing huge.

I would love trying this kind of fishing though:






Unbelievable.

Anyway back to KSA and more randomness:


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Arabi 

Great share brother.

@Gomig-21

Wonderful photos brother. You are really catching some beasts there! I know for a fact that the waters around Florida and the Gulf of Mexico are a treasure hove. I have done similar kind of fishing in the Red Sea, Florida and the Med.

I have only caught a few barracudas and smaller sharks. Nothing huge.

I would love trying this kind of fishing though:






Unbelievable.

Anyway back to KSA and more randomness:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Untitled by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr



قافله by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> I would love trying this kind of fishing though:



Yeah, Blacktip Fishing puts out some great videos, and bonitas are a blast. You can catch 30 of them in a hour if you're in the right spot and after 10, you're ready for a nap! They put up one heck of a fight and then sometime you need to pull them harder when they reach the surface if there are sharks trying to get them otherwise you'll end up with half of ones. 

But that grouper reminded me of a story from 2012, also off of the Keys and my buddy was bent way over the side of the boat unhooking one of those monsters and suddenly it whipped its tail and smacked him on the side of the head, knocked him out cold, he fell over onto the grouper which was still hooked to the line, the fish freaked out started thrashing even more bouncing him around and finally got away from him and he was face down in the water. Didn't have his vest on. My buddy and I had to jump in to get him, pull him back into the boat and luckily he was breathing so we didn't need to perform any CPR, just had to wait about 10 minutes till he woke up and he couldn't remember what happened. He almost didn't know why he was on a big boat fishing with us. It was scary, but fun fun fun lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

HAIL: The “Live Saudi Arabia” program, launched by the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTH), has created a number of trips from Hail city to Jubbah in Hail province to encourage people to attend the “Historical Nights of Jubba” event and learn about the city’s rock art (petroglyphs), Jabal Umm Sinman and Jubbah’s civilization and growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

More pics from Riyadh

The ministry of interior




























--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Fallestine Walk by BoardingFare.com, on Flickr



Kaaba by Suhaidi, on Flickr



1009RM_Masjid_Nabawi_Arches_Madinah by WaytoPixel.com, on Flickr






































































BTW it seems that a tourism visa will be finally introduced after all this waiting. Good news IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Human One

Good photos everyone, especially those showing green scenery which is a side of Saudi that is rarely shown in other parts of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

هضاب بجده by ADEL AL-OMRANI, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Very nice pics 

It's very nice for me to get a glimpse into a foreign land I'd like to visit one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

KAL-EL said:


> Very nice pics
> 
> It's very nice for me to get a glimpse into a foreign land I'd like to visit one day.



You are most welcome bro and I would be ready to host you.



Beautyfully handcrafted wooden balconies in Jeddah by Janos Hajas, on Flickr



Make Riyadh Green Again Nov-18-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr



Oasis by Walid Mahfoudh, on Flickr



Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr



Rujal-9-2013 by ☰ حسن أحمساني, on Flickr



أبها by ماجد التيهاني1, on Flickr



٢٠١٦١٠٠٦_٢٠٣٦٥٤-01 by Yaser Abdulmagid, on Flickr



RED SEA by Yaser Abdulmagid, on Flickr



Farm Ville by Mark Iniego, on Flickr



IMG_0915-2_6-2_7-2_tonemapped by nabil elsherif, on Flickr











Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr










Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are most welcome bro and I would be ready to host you.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautyfully handcrafted wooden balconies in Jeddah by Janos Hajas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Make Riyadh Green Again Nov-18-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis by Walid Mahfoudh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Rujal-9-2013 by ☰ حسن أحمساني, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> أبها by ماجد التيهاني1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ٢٠١٦١٠٠٦_٢٠٣٦٥٤-01 by Yaser Abdulmagid, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> RED SEA by Yaser Abdulmagid, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Farm Ville by Mark Iniego, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0915-2_6-2_7-2_tonemapped by nabil elsherif, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr



Something I would definitely look forward to my friend 

Maybe one day in the not-too-distant future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

I told them it's off-limits taking pics of my island. 



Saif al-Arab said:


>



And of my beach. They never listen.



Saif al-Arab said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

. . #عقبة_الابناء مناظر من الجمال الطبيعي تأسر قلبگ طول الطريق . . من #تصويري يوم الجمعة 14-3-1437هـ . . #مصوري_الباحة #طبيعة_الباحة #الباحة_عشق_اهل_الجنوب #الجنوب_بعدسة_أبنائه #jnoub #aljnoobpro by Ahmad Suliman, on Flickr



. . أرعدي يا سحابه فوق هاك التلال . . #منظر من شفا قرية الفُرية و #البرق يضرب #جبل_اثرب والامطار تهطل على #تهامه . . #مصوري_الباحة #طبيعة_الباحة #مصوري_الجنوب #تغذية_بصرية #الباحة_سحر_الطبيعة #الباحة_عشق_أهل_الجنوب #برق #بلجرشي by Ahmad Suliman, on Flickr



. . #عقبة_الابناء من الاماكن اللي اعشق تصويرها . فطبيعتها وزوايها مختلفة عن أي مكان أصور فيه . . #مصوري_الباحة #الباحة_عشق_اهل_الجنوب #jnoub #الجنوب_بعدسة_أبنائه by Ahmad Suliman, on Flickr



. . قرية #ذي_عين الأثرية . . #تصويري يوم السبت 15-3-1437هـ . . #مصوري_الباحة #تراث #طبيعة_الباحة #jnoub #aljnoobpro #الجنوب_بعدسة_أبنائه #الباحة_عشق_اهل_الجنوب #قرية_ذي_عين by Ahmad Suliman, on Flickr



Al Kindy Square by waleed hider, on Flickr



من الماضي by ابراهيم الزارعي, on Flickr



السلمانية by Hussein Ali, on Flickr



Trip to Hofuf in Saudi Arabia by rougetete, on Flickr



Trip to Hofuf in Saudi Arabia by rougetete, on Flickr



Land جبل القارة by Flower&#x27;s.Lover, on Flickr



G view6 by Dr.Hassan Alkhars, on Flickr



المدرسة الأولى بالأحساء by درويش darwish aldarwish, on Flickr



نخيل الاحساء by Saeed ALmodhi, on Flickr



qaser and the Port Aqeer by Ali AlMana, on Flickr



_DSC1299 by Ayman Shehab, on Flickr



The first school Hofuf المدرسة الأولى بالهفوف by A. Alwosaibie, on Flickr



Nawaf &amp; Aljazi by Ebtesam., on Flickr



الارز الاحسائي by hassan ali, on Flickr



ابتسامة ابناء عودة سدير by محمد السويح, on Flickr



Thanks:aziz اعجز عن نسيانك في لحظه سكون..وحتى بين ضجيج البشر اعجز عن ذكراك.. -ماشاء الله by reemah mo7aimeed, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Tremendous pictures, brother! Wow, absolutely incredible.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>



Heaven on earth.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>



Imagine the name of this raptor is the Pharaoh Eagle Owl? 

http://www.birdsofsaudiarabia.com/2013/11/ascalaphus-sub-species-of-pharaoh-eagle.html 



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>



Fantastic! Keep them coming, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Human One

Saif al-Arab said:


>


 What is this place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Human One said:


> What is this place?



Incredible isn't it? To carve out a geometrically accurate facade of a 3-4 story building with crowned, cornice moldings out of the mountain rock is unreal. So many treasures like that in KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Human One

Gomig-21 said:


> Incredible isn't it? To carve out a geometrically accurate facade of a 3-4 story building with crowned, cornice moldings out of the mountain rock is unreal. So many treasures like that in KSA.



Yes but, what's the name of it? It's like some other places in the world, like Petra in Jordan.


----------



## Gomig-21

Human One said:


> Yes but, what's the name of it? It's like some other places in the world, like Petra in Jordan.



Mada'in Saleh or Al Hijra.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mada'in_Saleh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Human One

There's a reason it reminded me of Petra. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Human One said:


> What is this place?



A tiny part of the Mada'in Saleh World UNESCO Heritage site in Hijaz, as brother @Gomig-21 rightly mentioned. Parts of which were built over 3000 years ago.



Human One said:


> Yes but, what's the name of it? It's like some other places in the world, like Petra in Jordan.



That is because those ancient heritage sites of which a significant portion are World UNESCO Heritage Sites today were built by the same people; Nabateans one of the many ancient Semitic peoples whose original homeland was Hijaz. 

Nabatean World UNESCO Heritage Sites can be found in KSA, Jordan (Petra as you mentioned - voted as the 8th wonder of the world by millions of people across the world not many years ago)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/6269207.stm

https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Show...e_Site-Petra_Wadi_Musa_Ma_an_Governorate.html

Syria (Bosra) and Israel/Palestine (Avdat, Shivta, Mamshit, Haluza) and Egypt (Dahab, Sinai).

The *Nabataeans*, also *Nabateans* (/ˌnæbəˈtiːənz/; Arabic: الأنباط‎ _al-ʾAnbāṭ_ , compare Ancient Greek: Ναβαταῖος, Latin: _Nabataeus_), were an Arab[1] people who inhabited northern Arabia and the Southern Levant. Their settlements, most prominently the assumed capital city of Raqmu, now called Petra,[1] gave the name of _*Nabatene*_ to the borderland between Arabia and Syria, from the Euphrates to the Red Sea. Their loosely controlled trading network, which centered on strings of oases that they controlled, where agriculture was intensively practiced in limited areas, and on the routes that linked them, had no securely defined boundaries in the surrounding desert. Trajan conquered the Nabataean kingdom, annexing it to the Roman Empire, where their individual culture, easily identified by their characteristic finely potted painted ceramics, was adopted into the larger Greco-Roman culture. They were later converted to Christianity. *Jane Taylor, a writer, describes them as "one of the most gifted peoples of the ancient world".[2]*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabataeans
















Some traditional clothing from Southern KSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>



The great Hoopoe!  Part of the woodpecker family I believe.






You can easily see how it gets its funny name here.






Featured in the Common Birds of Oman & Qatar and of course, Saudiya. http://www.birdsoman.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Gomig-21

Beautiful pics, Sharif.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>



Look at that beautiful Peregrine falcon. The most famous of all falcons and fastest animal in the world.
I've caught and banded many of these up this way in the North East US during migration season, have also flown several of them with my falconer buddies and it's one of the most exciting birds to watch hunt, along with the prairie falcon and of course, the gyrfalcon. I've done a few of those and plan others in the coming year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951526476905615361





^

Largest single olive tree plantation (Nadec) in the world (3.5 million olive trees) in the same Al-Jouf province according to the video. However I am not sure if this is the case but I assume that it is by all accounts one of the largest olive plantations in the world.









IMG_0670 copy by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



1st_Tabouk-09 by Anwar Helmi, on Flickr




























DJI_0005 copy by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr




Stunning natural beauty by KSA الصور, on Flickr




Jeddah Waterfront by Dawood Hassan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Seen similar stone towers in Caucasus.
















































Madain Saleh by KSA الصور, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Hahaha, that last picture is great. Smothered by grand-kids!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Animals being left out in wildlife/national parks:























































































*Coffee production in Southern KSA:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Amazing photo of a 102 year old man:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Photos solely from Asir Province in KSA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Asir province once again;*





















































































One of the many traditional female dresses of Asir:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Asir province continued:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PeninsulaFalcon

Jeddah Corniche Road by Dawood Hassan, on Flickr



Aisha Al Rajhi Mosque in Makkah by KSA الصور, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The@peninsulaFalcon AKA as Seif el Arab [banned ]the eternal student , the pdf with a thousand and one PDF account, has moved to Canada... Moderators sleeping at the wheel...as usual...
@WebMaster


----------



## Gomig-21

Saif al-Arab said:


>



The oud is such a great instrument and much more difficult to build than a conventional acoustic guitar because of the bulbous shape of the back and the headstock. Love the oud I have 2 myself as part of my collection.

And as I'm sure you very well know, the oud was brought back from the Arab world to Europe (particularly Spain) in Andalus most likely during the Crusades and ended up influencing the design of the Flamenco guitar in Al Andalus which then transformed music around the world with the creation of the guitar itself from the nylon stringed Flamenco to the classical and then steel string and so on and so forth. This is where it all started with the amazingly beautiful sound of the Arabic oud.

This 10-minute piece shows how absolutely phenomenal this great instrument is and you can most certainly hear how flamenco music was inspired by the beautiful Arabic tones played on the oud. The 2nd video is the great Hussein El Masry, plays incredible oud and a beautiful jam accompanied by the tabla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Ceylal said:


> The@peninsulaFalcon AKA as Seif el Arab [banned ]the eternal student , the pdf with a thousand and one PDF account, has moved to Canada... Moderators sleeping at the wheel...as usual...
> @WebMaster


Why are you in this thread. Go back to the iranian forum where you belong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Some truely amazing pictures... Hidden treasures of Saudi Arabia. 

Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Al Ula (Madain Saleh) - Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

Snow covered Asir region in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Long time no see.


----------



## Saif al-Arab




----------



## Saif al-Arab

Old photo of some of the remaining proud Bedouins (no longer genuine Bedouins as in the old days)











Hashemite child from Makkah;





Some of the literary 1000's of traditional dresses in KSA;






































Cool photo from Ha'il from 1914






Figure of a man in Mesopotamian style
Mid 3rd millennium BC
Tarout Island










Jeddah school in the 1970's before the Sahwa era;


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012071971276849152
















Steppe lands of Ha'il province.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> The oud is such a great instrument and much more difficult to build than a conventional acoustic guitar because of the bulbous shape of the back and the headstock. Love the oud I have 2 myself as part of my collection.
> 
> And as I'm sure you very well know, the oud was brought back from the Arab world to Europe (particularly Spain) in Andalus most likely during the Crusades and ended up influencing the design of the Flamenco guitar in Al Andalus which then transformed music around the world with the creation of the guitar itself from the nylon stringed Flamenco to the classical and then steel string and so on and so forth. This is where it all started with the amazingly beautiful sound of the Arabic oud.
> 
> This 10-minute piece shows how absolutely phenomenal this great instrument is and you can most certainly hear how flamenco music was inspired by the beautiful Arabic tones played on the oud. The 2nd video is the great Hussein El Masry, plays incredible oud and a beautiful jam accompanied by the tabla.



How did I miss this fantastic post on page 100 my dear brother. I could not have written it better. The oud is pure beauty and magic.



Clutch said:


> Some truely amazing pictures... Hidden treasures of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



You are most welcome my friend.

Hidden is the best word to describe it. Even for me (most of the time in fact!).


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@The SC @Full Moon


----------



## Saif al-Arab




----------



## Saif al-Arab

The famous rose production in Ta'if in Hijaz. Most of the rose water in KSA derives from Ta'if.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Traditional village houses (interior) of Southern Hijaz.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

What a beautiful country that we have been blessed with!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010174116287205376


----------



## Saif al-Arab

I believe that this video speaks for itself.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036041698261061632





































































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036154959614627840


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595096761718419457


----------

